# Rund um Schwabach



## Lulatsch1 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
suche noch Strecken und nette Leut zum Freeriden! Net so anspruchsvolle Strecken!
Bin manchmal am Heidenberg unterwegs! Wäre nett wenn sich paar Leut finden, alleine Biken macht kein Spaß!
Baue grad neue Bike auf!
Schönes WE noch!
Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## Maeggus (1. Februar 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> suche noch Strecken und nette Leut zum Freeriden! Net so anspruchsvolle Strecken!
> Bin manchmal am Heidenberg unterwegs! Wäre nett wenn sich paar Leut finden, alleine Biken macht kein Spaß!
> Baue grad neue Bike auf!
> ...



Hy Lulatsch,

kurfe auch öfters am Heidenberg rum; oft alleine ansonsten in der MTB-Gruppe vom DAV-Schwabach (Ab Sommerzeit immer MI. ca. 18 Uhr Eschenbachgym.).

Hab auch ein paar schöne "Spielplätze". 

Gruß

maeggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (3. Februar 2009)

Hey Maeggus,
erzähl mal von deinen Strecken? Würde mich Interessieren, bin auf der Suche nach Neuem!
Was macht ihr so im DAV? Macht Ihr Ausfahrten oder so?
Am Heidenberg gibt es schöne Abfahrten mit Hügli!
Fährst du momentan auch?
Grüße Lulatsch!


----------



## Maeggus (4. Februar 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Hey Maeggus,
> erzähl mal von deinen Strecken? Würde mich Interessieren, bin auf der Suche nach Neuem!
> Was macht ihr so im DAV? Macht Ihr Ausfahrten oder so?
> Am Heidenberg gibt es schöne Abfahrten mit Hügli!
> ...



Hy Lulatsch (bist du so groß?????)

Zu deinen Fragen:
Wir machen immer Ausfahrten mit möglichst viel Singletrail-Anteil in versch. Richtungen um Schwabach (Heidenberg; Glasersberg; Aurachtrail etc. ). Ab April ca. 2Std-Touren bis im Sommer ca. 3,5-4Std. Anschließend wird eingekehrt. Ab und zu fahren wir auch zu versch. Spielplätze (Steinbrüchlein, Steinbruch bei Kühedorf )

Erzähl mir was von Dir.
Integralhelmfahrer???
Was für Bike???
Fährst du auch Touren???

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## Lulatsch1 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Maeggus,
relativ gesehen bin ich groß - bin 190 cm!

Klingt gut was ihr macht! Kannste mir die Touren näher beschreiben? Eigentlich wenn ich Bike, kehre ich nicht ein!

Ich bin OHNE Helm fahrer, der stört schon beim Moped fahren! Und ihr? Mit oder ohne Visier?

Mein letztes war ein Orange Patriot 66 mit Rohloff!
Habe jetzt ein anderes in arbeit - Baustahl AL 220 DH!
Was für Bikes fahrt ihr so?

Ja, ich fahre auch Touren am Kanal mit normalen Bike! Mein Record waren mal 200 km an einen Tag! Sonst normal 100 - 150km. 

Grüße Lulatsch!


----------



## Maeggus (6. Februar 2009)

Hy lulatsch,

Oh Gott, ein "ohne Helm-Fahrer"

Bei uns ist eigentlich Helmpflicht. Aber wir sind auch "nur" die normalen Tourenfahrer. 

Ich fahre Momentan ein Cube ams fr comp. Hinten 130mm vorne 145mm.
Bereite mich aber momentan auf etwas Größeres vor (Hinten 185, vorne 160; aus dem Schwäbischen).

Hast du ein GPS-Gerät???
Ich habe ca. 15 Touren aufgezeichnet. Hab eigentlich schon mal überlegt, jede Woche eine Tour reinzustellen (Dann hätten wir auch eine Quasselplattform  )

Wo kurft du die ganze Zeit mit so einem Bike rum. Ich hab dich noch nie rumdüsen gesehen. 

tschau bis bald


----------



## Lulatsch1 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
war in der letzten Zeit abwesend!!
Ja, ich fahre ohne Helm - Freeride! Nagut im Winter habe ich eine Mütze auf!
Was für Bike willst du dir zusammen bauen?  Veltec oder so?
Nein, ich habe kein GPS! Kann man die Daten auch auf PC anschauen? Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus!
Wäre aber Intressant, wenn man da etwas machen kann!
Momentan fahre ich im Wald hintern Krankenhaus - Truppenübungsplatz! Oder das Schwabachtal nach Buchschwabach!

Bis demnächst!


----------



## norman68 (15. Februar 2009)

@Maeggus

an den GPS Touren wär ich doch mal interessiert. Wenn es möglich ist könntest du die mir bitte zukommen lassen.


----------



## Maeggus (15. Februar 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war in der letzten Zeit abwesend!!
> Ja, ich fahre ohne Helm - Freeride! Nagut im Winter habe ich eine Mütze auf!
> Was für Bike willst du dir zusammen bauen?  Veltec oder so?
> ...



Hy Lulatsch,

ich muss gestehen, auch ich fahre bei Minusgrad mit Mütze. 
Ich habe vor, mir im Herbst ein Cheetah mountain Spirit zuzulegen. 
Eine kleine Schmiede im Würtenbergischen. Als sogenanntes "Drittbike".

Die GPS-Daten kann man ohne geeignetes Programm nicht am PC anschauen. Du müsstes mindestens die Dateien umwandeln, damit könnte man Sie in Google EArth anschauen. 

Wie ist die Route durch´s Schwabachtal ???

Gruß

maeggus


----------



## norman68 (15. Februar 2009)

@Maeggus

ich versuch es noch mal.

Kannst du mir bitte deine GPS Touren mal zukommen lassen oder machst du es doch nicht. Das könntest es aber wenigstens schreiben ob du sie mir gibst oder nicht.


----------



## Maeggus (15. Februar 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> @Maeggus
> 
> ich versuch es noch mal.
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte deine GPS Touren mal zukommen lassen oder machst du es doch nicht. Das könntest es aber wenigstens schreiben ob du sie mir gibst oder nicht.




Hy Norman,

ich war bloß ziemlich im Zeitdruck. Klar kannst du die Touren haben. Die meisten Touren fangen in Sc beim Eschenbachgymnasium an (hier treffen wir uns immer; gute Parkmöglichkeit). Finde ich hier irgendwo eine E-mail von Dir??

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (15. Februar 2009)

Hy Lulatsch,

Es gibt ein Programm (Trackmaker), mit dem kannst du alle GPS-Touren aufmachen, markieren und anschließend mit Google-Earth anschauen.

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## norman68 (15. Februar 2009)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Hy Norman,
> 
> ich war bloß ziemlich im Zeitdruck. Klar kannst du die Touren haben. Die meisten Touren fangen in Sc beim Eschenbachgymnasium an (hier treffen wir uns immer; gute Parkmöglichkeit). Finde ich hier irgendwo eine E-mail von Dir??
> 
> ...



Danke hast eine PM


----------



## Lulatsch1 (18. Februar 2009)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Hy Lulatsch,
> 
> ich muss gestehen, auch ich fahre bei Minusgrad mit Mütze.
> Ich habe vor, mir im Herbst ein Cheetah mountain Spirit zuzulegen.
> ...


 

Hallo Maeggus,
gibt es noch Mützenfahrer! Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich mir doch ein Helm kaufe! Wäre, glaube ich, nicht ganz dumm!

Habe mal dein neues Bike angeschaut (Cheetah)! Die Firma hat gute History und Ziel!  Da Bike ist super: finde die Ausfallenden gut (tauschbar) und eine gut versenkbare Sattelstütze!  Der Rahmen macht einen soliden Eindruck!

Wenn du mal Zeit hast, kannste mir mal die GPS Daten schicken! Ich lade mir das Programm runter! Wäre Super!!

Die Route durch Schwabachtal fahre ich jeden Tag und diese ist sehr Flexibel! Es geht an der Schwabach entlang und dann geht es noch auf den Berg mit anschließenden Abfahrten - so wie ich gerade Lust habe und Trauf bin! Wenn ich aus Schwabach in Richtung Buchschwabach fahre geht es rechter Hand auf den Berg mit kleinen Abfahrten! Oder ich fahre da auf den Berg in den Wald! Es ist optimal zum Abreagieren!

Gruß Lulatsch!


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Februar 2009)

euch schickt der himmel  hab seit 4 wochen mein neues bike bzw mein 1 fully und will raus war heut mit meiner frau unterwegs so bissi schwabach unsicher gemacht möchte aber endlich mal ins gelände nur leider fehlen die kenntnisse wo mann hier a bissi spaß haben kann! frau wär auch mit dabei fährt ein kona hardtail und ich ein bionicon! würde morgen wenns wetter passt gerne raus und ein bisschen fahren hätte hier wer lust uns ein bisschen an die hand oder lenker zu nehmen? würden uns sehr freuen 
icq wär 276277148 
ach ja im mom auch noch mützen fahrer helm folgt lfd der nächsten woche gg

lg sascha


----------



## Maeggus (27. Februar 2009)

Hy Sascha,

herzlich willkommen bei den Wintermützenfahrer 

@Lulatsch

war am Mittwoch abend mit Funzel am Heidenberg; sehr Grenzwertig die Wege; Viel Schnee und Eis. Hab zwar Spikes zuhause, aber schon vor ca. 2 Wochen abmontiert (Kommt ja kein Schnee mehr). Ab Sonntag solls schön werden. Ich denke, wir treffen uns irgend wann demnächst, um zu biken. 

Bike noch nicht bestellt (Erst im Herbst!). 

Google nicht so viel. 

Gruß

maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Februar 2009)

bei mir is des prob das ich halt immer unter der woche in münchen bin zwecks geschäft aber wie siehts den sonntag aus lust ein bisschen die mützen durch die gegend zu radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich schließ mich sniper mal an, bin die "Frau" die oben erwähnt wird


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Diva und Sniper!
Willkommen im Club der Mützen!
Mit WE ist vorgemerkt!!
Mein Bike ist noch nicht optimal, bin noch am umbauen und einstellen - aber es fährt!

@maeggus

Bis gestern, war es nicht so gut zufahren, es war viel Matsch und Eis! Ich war vorhin erst im Wald mit Bike, heute geht es schon! Momentan ist es schlammig und da geht mein 3,00 Hinterreifen recht schwer - als es gefroren und eis hatte war er optimal! Muß doch was dünneres drauf machen! Ich denke auch das war es mit Schnee für diesen Winter!

Mit den Gogglen ist so eine Sucht, momentan schlimm! Seit ich das Earth habe!

Könnten am WE doch am Heidenberg fahren?

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## Lulatsch1 (28. Februar 2009)

Hey ihr Mützen

Bock morgen (So.) auf eine Schlammfahrt am Heidenberg!
War heute im Wald, sah aus wie eine Wildsau!

Oder wollen wir uns in SC treffen und ein wenig blaudern und die Stadt unsicher machen?
Natürlich nach der Kirche!

LG Lulatsch!


----------



## sniper4076 (1. März 2009)

jo klingt gut zwar seit 2 tagen wach aber egal  schick dir ne PM mit tele nummer gruß sascha/sniper


----------



## Maeggus (1. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Mützen
> 
> Bock morgen (So.) auf eine Schlammfahrt am Heidenberg!
> War heute im Wald, sah aus wie eine Wildsau!
> ...



Hy,

hab heut den Tag mit meinem Junior in der Fußballhalle verbracht. ich hab auch die Nachricht zuspät gelesen.  Ansonsten eine schöne Arbeitswoche. 

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (1. März 2009)

so wieder zurück war ma richtig genial bis auf die feststellung das ich ma so richtig fett aus der übung bin (lunge war kurz vorm kollaps  ) und lulatsch spruch des tages wir fahren quer durch den acker der dann ca eine 4 cm schlamm  schicht auf die bikes und uns gezaubert hat ein echt gelungener sonntag! danke nochma für den trip lulatsch freu mich schon aufs nächste woend!

lg sniper


----------



## Lulatsch1 (1. März 2009)

Ich habe mich erstmal entkeimt!
Es war genial, dieser Sonntag Nachmittag!Danke! Fortsetzung folgt!!
Der Feldtrip war doch stark, die Leute haben geschaut - jeder Zeit nochmal!! Jetzt hat sich die Wäsche gelohnt! 
Sorry, wegen den Dreckbatzen!
Haste dein Bike schon wieder sauber? Habe meins mit Wasserschlauch abgespritzt! Und der Rest ist in Waschmaschine und Dusche geschmissen!
Werde nächste Woche meine Ausrüstung optimieren, habe festgestellt da fehlt noch einiges! Werde woll etwas Geld lassen müssen! Der Spaß ist es mir Wert!
Tipp für deine Gabel und Dämpfer: BRUNOX Turbo Spray (300ml - reicht ewig) ist Super, gut für die Dichtringe! Dichtringe mit Pinsel reinigen und einsprayen. 
Für die Kette benutze ich PEDROS SYN LUPE, das ist speziell für Schlammfahrten und hat sich gut bewert!
Wünsch dir was!
Bist dann, grüße Lulatsch


----------



## sniper4076 (1. März 2009)

wie du schmeist dein bike in die waschmaschine und dusche  naja vielleicht fehlt nir da noch die nähere bindung zu meinem bike!
jo echt wieder gerne hat sau spaß gemacht und bis auf die dämpfer und gelenke schauts immer noch aus wie sau :kotz: mach ich morgen wenn die 4 cm schlamm trocken sind und ich wieder nüchtern bin grad nen liter stark bier verdrückt! fahr morgen mal in die fahrradkiste helm usw holen gg! ach schickens ma doch ma ihre tele nummer per pm bitte! ach danke für die tipps werd ma schauen ob joe was drinn hatt!

lg sniper


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. März 2009)

He Sniper, kuck dich mal www.freeride-fun.de an. Da sind ein paar Bilder von schönen Strecken in unserer Umgebung. Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Wochenende???


----------



## Diva1986 (5. März 2009)

Na da guck an wer sich hier doch noch verlaufen hat 
Kommt drauf an was das Wetter am Wochenende sagt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. März 2009)

Ja laut Wetterbericht solls schneien bzw regnen  
Hoff ma mal auf Sonnenschein!

Oder suchst du blos wieder ne Ausrede .......


----------



## Diva1986 (5. März 2009)

Ja, frag einfach nicht wegem dem Letzten WE 

Aber vielleicht wirds ja wirklich schön. Wir können ja nen Sonnentanz aufführen ;-)
Falls ja, wieder Steinbruch?

LG


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. März 2009)

Ja ja die Peggy wird auch älter - nix mehr los mit der Frau 

Ja Stienbruch is ganz nett - wollt ihr eher ein bisschen spielen oder auch treten???

Da gibts für alle Schwierigkeitsgrade was nettes!


----------



## Diva1986 (5. März 2009)

Die Mischung machts 

Wollt Freitag eh nochmal zur Fahrradkiste bezüglich Fully-Helm. Damit mein Hirn nix abbekommt wenn das "Spielen" schief geht *lach*


----------



## Maeggus (5. März 2009)

Hy,

Ich düse heute abend ab 19 Uhr eine Runde mit der Funzel; 
Wer lust hat??

Maeggus


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. März 2009)

Bei mir is heut schlecht 
Muss mit nem Kumpel an seinem Bike schrauben. 

Wo gehts na hin?


----------



## Maeggus (5. März 2009)

Hy,

ich denke Heidenberg; Obermainbach - Parkplatz Ungertal - Große Schleife Richtung Kühedorf - Ofenplatte - vom Heidenbergparkplatz richtung Kammerstein - Rechts ab Richtung Haag

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (5. März 2009)

Und ich Hock immer noch in München fest kotz
Aber wegen woend bin ich/wir sicher unterwegs
Scheis aufs Wetter will fahren aber mach morgen
Wenn ich daheim bin eh mal rundruf an mtbwolf
Und lulatsch und dann sehen wir ma weiter. 

Lg sniper


----------



## Maeggus (5. März 2009)

Hy,

hat pünktlich um 18 Uhr das Regnen angefangen.  
Bin trotzdem gefahren. Klitsch-Nass von oben bis unten. 

Schön war´s.

Bis denn 

Maeggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. März 2009)

oohhhhhhhh - sehr sehr lobenswert 

Wäre wahrscheinlich nich bei dem Wetter gefahren! Respekt!
Mal schaun vielleicht beim nächsten mal (wenn die Sonne scheint)


----------



## Diva1986 (6. März 2009)

Tja Wölfchen, es gibt halt noch Leute die auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren 

Ich bin leider auf meiner Couch eingepennt 

Stell schon mal unser Bierchen für heut Abend kalt und dann wird bissi geplant. 

LG


----------



## Lulatsch1 (6. März 2009)

Hallo Maeggus, mir war gestern wie Schlammschlacht und bin durch Wald gefahren (unbefestigt)! 

Ja, es gibt noch Biker die bei jedem Wetter fahren!!

Hat echt Spaß gemacht!! Sah aus wie eine Wildsau! Bike hat gut durchgehalten! Die Kette war nicht mehr zu sehen (vor Schlamm), aber Schalten ging noch - hatte etwas geknirscht!

Können am WE mal was machen?

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## Maeggus (7. März 2009)

Hy,

Jetzt ist zu dem Regen noch die Kälte dazugekommen- Ich lasse mein Bike am WE ind er Garage stehen, zumal es noch vom Do. dreckig ist. Muss auch noch meine Schaltung einstellen; Funktioniert irgenwie nicht mehr richtig. 

Ansonsten zeigt mal euere Bikes nach der Ausfahrt  
Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (7. März 2009)

waren heut im steinbruch war mal richtig geil diva mtbwolf lulatsch und ich! ersten drop gestanden geile abfahrten gehabt und ne menge gelacht! 
freu mich schon auf morgen gg!

lg


----------



## Lulatsch1 (7. März 2009)

Jo, war geil!! Danke!

Bis auf das es mich wieder auf die Fresse gehauen hat!!
Morgen versuche ich es noch mal!!
Bis morgen!

LG Lulatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (7. März 2009)

fehler analyse hatten wir ja gemacht nich nach vorne lehnen des kommt nich jut ! freu mich scho auf morgen mal nächsten größeren drop in arbeit nehmen gg!


----------



## Lulatsch1 (7. März 2009)

Jo, das nach vorne lehnen kommt nicht gut - habe es gemerkt!
Danke, für den Tip mit Helm - er hat geholfen!! 
Bis morgen!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. März 2009)

oh man oh man ich hab morgen Familientag, aber vielleicht bin ich nächstes Wochenende wieder dabei 

War supi heut!


----------



## Lulatsch1 (8. März 2009)

Hey, die volle Blockkadeee - heut!

Sniper4076 ist immer weiter und höher Getropt!

Haben Thehahn getroffen, er hat uns noch paar Trops gezeigt und haben gemeinsam gespielt!

Jo, schöner Nachmittag!

Wetter hat gehalten, auf Heimweg hat es angefangen zu Pissen!

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. März 2009)

oh ja - the Hahn is Motocross und Enduro geübt 
Und etz hat er no a getuntes Bike.

Soso der Sniper legt richtig los - dann gehts beim nächsten mal direkt zum Tiergarten. 
Der Löwensaaldrop wartet mit 6-7 Meter Flugphase


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

Moment mal!! 
Ich will ihn weder im Ganz-Körper-Gips noch im Rollstuhl heiraten 

Nächste Mal bin ich wieder dabei, da muss er wieder brav sein 
Mein Smartie geht langsam zurück. 

LG


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

Der arme 

Lass ihn halt spielen. 
Im Juni ist sein Leben vorbei


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

Das kommt genau vom richtigen - ich schieß mich gleich weg


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

Moment mal ich hab nix gemacht alle Handlungen  und Vorkommnisse bassierten alle auf reinem gruppenzwang ich hab nur das machgemacht was andere vormachten


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

Ja ja alles faule Ausreden! Du Adrenalinjunkie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (9. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Moment mal ich hab nix gemacht alle Handlungen  und Vorkommnisse bassierten alle auf reinem gruppenzwang ich hab nur das machgemacht was andere vormachten



Hy,

ich möchte am WE auch mal diesen Gruppenzwang erleben. 
Berichtet mal, wo ich euch am So. nachmittag finde.

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

He maeggus 
Na klar kannst gern mit aber der Gruppenzwang is echt gefährlich  aber dank lulatsch lässt mich ja meine Frau nicht mehr alleine fahren   ne mal im Ernst entweder Steinbruch oder Tiergarten. Ach und Markus du verstehst des falsch ich Liebe nur die Ruhe im Flug


----------



## planetsmasher (9. März 2009)

Servus zusammen!

find ich ja cool, das sich in der Schwabacher Ecke dann doch einiges tut. Les schon ne Weile mit.
Werde zwar mit meinem aktuellen (Oldtimer-)Bike (siehe Album) wohl nicht mehr zum Dropper vom Dienst mutieren, aber für nächstes Jahr ist da was in der Pipeline...
Ich selbst bin ja mehr so der Biergarten-Cruiser, aber ein Kumpel hat sich gerade ein neues Bike geholt und ist echt ansteckend mit seinem Enthusiasmus.
Also vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im H-Berg oder am Steinbruch. 

Grüsse aus der Benkenbronx

Servusla

M4rcu5


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

Noch a Markus 

Na klar, du kriegst ja immer mit wenn wir unterwegs sind.
Das Wochenende steht auch wieder was an. Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, einfach anschließen 

@sniper: Pass ma auf dassd net zu viel Ruhe in der Luft bekommst 
Und das hat nix mit Andy zu tun


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

Ich würd auch nie was auf Andy schieben meine allerliebste Diva . Ne Markus einfach mal kurz vor Woend reinschauen am besten mal tele nr irgendwem von dem Haufen per pm schreiben dann gehts meist am einfachsten. Lulatsch kann ja kommendes woend nicht wie ich mitbekommen hab. Aber wir machen auf jedenfall was Wissen nur nicht ob Samstag oder Sonntag bzw wenns Wetter passt am liebsten an beiden gg. Aber Tiergarten steht auf jedenfall an 

Lg sniper/sascha


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

Ho ho Herr Sniper - da will einer gleich groß raus! Tiergarten 
Is aber im Winter nich so doll zum fahren.
Da is des Steinbrüchla schöner. 
Was hälst na erst mal von ner kompletten Steinbruch Tour???

Aber Tiergarten wäre auch o.k. 
Kenn mich da nur nich ganz so doll aus - is a Riesengebiet. Und die meisten Sachen kannst eh nich fahren oder droppen (zu hoch oder glitschig - viel Holz)  

@planetsmasher - wir haben auch nicht droppende Fahrer dabei. Wichtig is das es Spaß macht. Bei manchen Strecken wäre ein etwas robusteres Fahrrad nich schlecht? Is des Spacialized Enduro scho aufgebaut? 

Der Sniper hat im Moment nur nen kleinen Dropwahn


----------



## planetsmasher (9. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> @planetsmasher - wir haben auch nicht droppende Fahrer dabei. Wichtig is das es Spaß macht. Bei manchen Strecken wäre ein etwas robusteres Fahrrad nich schlecht? Is des Spacialized Enduro scho aufgebaut?


 
nö, eben nicht. ich mach gerade erst das STS fertig. das ist mir echt zu Schade ums im Steinbruch zu schrotten. 
das Enduro nimmt nur seeeeehr langsam Gestalt an. ich sagte ja, dass ichs mir für nächstes Jahr vorgenommen hab.
mein oben genannter Kumpel hat sich aber ein Cube Stereo geholt, ich denke das wäre schon eher Steinbruch tauglich, oder? Er hat sich auch schon nach Fullface und Protektoren umgesehen. Ich schätze mal der ist richtig Feuer und Flamme. Mal sehen wie die Saison so anläuft. Momentan bin ich eh Grippemässig ausser Gefecht gesetzt. 


Cheers

M.


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

Denkt an meine arme Lunge Jungs


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

oh weh! Gute Besserung! Liegt am scheiß Winter. Mich hats diesen Winter mehrfach erwischt. Bin zur Zeit konditionell auch nich so fit. 

Im Steinbruch kann man sogar mitm Hardtail durchdüsen. A Kumpel von mir is bis vor kurzem noch mit nem BMW Klapphardtail mitgefahren. Die Strecken sind eigentlich gut fahrbar. 1-2 härtere Stellen kann man gut umfahren bzw umschieben. 

Da gehts nich nur bergab sondern auch viiiiel bergauf - frach mal Diva 
Da bist mit nem leichteren Bike sogar im Vorteil. 

Also des Fahrrad ist keine Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

@Markus wie dropwahn ich Kauf mir nich so ein bike und trag es dann hust hust. Ja ne hast scho recht mit Tiergarten fürs 2 woend mit dem bike evtl ein bisschen zu Strange  des nehm ma mal in Angriff wenn Steinbruch dann blind sitzt und der style passt lol. Bin ja mit Steinbruch auch zufrieden gg. Und ne Tour hôrt sich gut an. Aber denk an meine Frau die is noch nich so fit . Mann und heut is erst Montag wat fürn scheis.


----------



## Maeggus (9. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> @planetsmasher - wir haben auch nicht droppende Fahrer dabei. Wichtig is das es Spaß macht. Bei manchen Strecken wäre ein etwas robusteres Fahrrad nich schlecht? Is des Spacialized Enduro scho aufgebaut?
> 
> Der Sniper hat im Moment nur nen kleinen Dropwahn



Gott sei Dank 

Ich hatte schon gedacht, ich treffe auf Gladiatoren in Kampfausrüstung, die sich Totesmutig 5 - 10m Drop´s hinabstürzen 

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

Ne du da muss selbst ich passen Kampfanzug kommt zwar noch ins Haus aber mehr für meine alten Knochen gg. Hab mir etz ma ne Grenze zwischen 2 und 3 Metern gesetzt . Aber wie Wolf schon sagte der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Und meine Frau heiratet mich nich am 6.6 wenn ich eingegipst bin.


----------



## Maeggus (9. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Ne du da muss selbst ich passen Kampfanzug kommt zwar noch ins Haus aber mehr für meine alten Knochen gg. Hab mir etz ma ne Grenze zwischen 2 und 3 Metern gesetzt . Aber wie Wolf schon sagte der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Und meine Frau heiratet mich nich am 6.6 wenn ich eingegipst bin.




Hab gerade die Verletzung deiner zukünftigen Frau gesehen; respekt 

Da musst du ja hoffen, daß du Sie nicht mit Gipsbein heiratest 

Maeggus


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

Richtig, oder wenn du im Rollstuhl sitzt 

Die Jungs sind keine Gladiatoren, eher kleine Angeber 
Aber keine Angst, ist ja au noch ne Frau im Boot - ich spiel anfänglich lieber noch ein bisschen Fotografin bis die "Kampfausrüstung" da ist. 

@Maeggus... Verletzung würde ich das nicht nennen. Markus musste das unbedingt auf Foto festhalten, und auf dem Bild sieht man nicht wirklich was. Mein Smartie unterm Knie ist schon wieder weg, jetzt siehts nur noch lila/grün/blassblau/brau aus - Definitonssache 

Aber, no risk no fun


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

Lach der war gut wir könnten ja beide im Gips heiraten und ihr dürft uns dann vorm Altar schieben. Könnt a lustiges Bild werden. Ne drumm sag ich ja alles in Maßen und nicht übertreiben beim droppen Session fängt ja erst an gg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (9. März 2009)

Hy,

wisst ihr, auch ich bin öfters mit einem Freund am Steinbruch bei Kühedorf unterwegs. Man probiert halt mal einen kleinen Drop; aber wenn das Ding schon mal 1m runter geht, haue ich doch lieber mal die Bremse rein. Ich denke, wenn mann mal das Ding gefahren ist, geht es ganz von alleine.... aber bis dahin.... ist es vielleicht noch ein ziemlich weiter weg. 

Es sollte einfach nur Spaß machen. 

maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

Du hab ja erst seit Samstag mein Kona und da auch erstes mal im Steinbruch mir persönlich fällt es Leichter wenn vor mir schon einer runter ist und ich sehe das es geht. Alleine wäre ich die drops niemals runter waren bis jetzt auch noch net Wild ca 1-1,50 m schätz ich mal. Aber wennst se mal hast gibbet nix geileres echt gestern war echt geil gute 2,5 std nur gesprungen. Am Steinbruch sind schon geile Sachen auch nich schwer is halt viel Kopf Sache aber auf den Spielplätzen da kann man sich schon ordentlich auslassen. Und es ist auf jedenfall für jeden was dabei. Haben gestern auch Videos gemacht von mir und  3 drops und zusammengeschnitten das es 1 Video ist. Meine Frau ist bestimmt so lieb und läds auf youtube mal hoch dann soll sie mal den Link Posten da sieht man das es echt erträglich is. Und die anderen Sachen mache ich eh erst wenn ich mein fulljacket hab. Aber wie gesagt ist viel Kopf. Ich freu mich schon aufs woend mal so nebenbei gesagt gg. Und ja droppen macht süchtig Herr Wolf lol


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

Richtig! Jeder sollte das Fahren was er sich zutraut. 
Bei mir fehlt im Moment noch ein bisschen die Kondition, welche bis zum Sommer hoffentlich wieder antrainiert ist 

Und Maeggus, nächstes WE mit dabei?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

Ja wir wollen das Video sehen. 
Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Sniper Drop im Steinbruch


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

LOL genau, den gips ich dann selber ein 

Video kommt sobald ich Zuhause bin - hock noch bis 22 Uhr auf Arbeit...


----------



## sniper4076 (9. März 2009)

Bist ja nur neidisch aber sowas is nich Wild bring ich dir am Woend bei Markus.


----------



## Tabibuschua (9. März 2009)

hab die Rampage DVD etz schon 4x durch....sowas von krass ey.
falls ich Samstag zugegen sein sollte und es net schifft und ihr mich mitnehmen würdet, tät ich mir das Steinbrüchle gern mal anschauen. bin "neu" im Geschäft, erst seit 2008 nach 8 Jahren Pause mal wieder auf nem MTB unterwegs, bisher nur n Hardtail :]


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. März 2009)

Na klar, kein Problem. 
Genauerer Termin wird hoffentlich vorm WE hier bekanntgegeben ........


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen -  mein Arbeitskollege 

So ich düs etz heim und lad schnell das Video hoch bevor mein Göttergatte nicht ruhig schlafen kann...


----------



## Diva1986 (9. März 2009)

So, etz aber, das riesen Video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJWpVkSHQ4E"]YouTube - Sascha[/ame]

Isser nich süß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (9. März 2009)

janz wichtig (war mit das erste was ich lernte): immer schee vorn bremsen :] dat is bei so Drops noch net wild, aber wennst wien Shake durchgenommen wirst aufm Freeride mit Bremshubbeln, weißt was ich mein ;D 
aber auf jeden Fall chices Video :]
und das schwarze Stinky is echt hübsch!


----------



## sniper4076 (10. März 2009)

Morgen die Herren ja ne vorderbremse is ganz wichtig auch bei trails Berg ab zu empfehlen gg. Na klar alles was 2 Räder hat kommt am woend einfach mir


----------



## Diva1986 (10. März 2009)

Klar, vorallem wennst über ne Wurzel bretterst...


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

jetzt muss ich mal dumm fragen:
gibts mehrere Steinbrüche bei Nbg? Bin auch recht neu hier und kenne nur das Steinbrüchlein da an der A6 und noch diesen Steinbruch da bei Worzeldorf (kann man da überhaupt fahren). 
Bei ersterem war ich auch schon paar mal, aber aus Mutgründen eher gechillt unterwegs 
@planetsmasher:
hab auch das Cube Stereo also fett droppen würd ich glaube damit nicht. dazu ist denke ich der federweg zu klein. 
aber ich trau mich ja eh (noch) net 

aber evtl könnte ich mich am WE auch mal dranhängen, dann kann ich bestimmt noch was lernen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. März 2009)

Hallo hofschalk, 

der Steinbruch den wir meinen ist bei Worzeldorf. Da gibts richtig schöne Trails und Strecken. Das Video vom dropwütigen Sniper  ist etwas weiter Richtung Nürnberg kurz vor der A73 bei nem Parkplatz mit Kinderspielplatz. Da kann man ein bisschen üben - vor allem Drops in fast allen Größen. 

Auf meiner Homepage: www.freeride-fun.de sind auch ein parr Bilder und Infos zum Steinbruch.

Am besten selbst miterleben und am WE mitdüsen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. März 2009)

Ach ja Sniper - schönes Video 

Müssen mal ein bisschen Material sammeln und dann nen kleinen Film zammschneiden! Wird bestimmt geil! Etz da wir ne fleisige Filmerin / Knipserin (Danke Diva) dabei haben. Sonst hab ich immer alleine knipsen müssen


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hallo hofschalk,
> 
> der Steinbruch den wir meinen ist bei Worzeldorf. Da gibts richtig schöne Trails und Strecken. Das Video vom dropwütigen Sniper  ist etwas weiter Richtung Nürnberg kurz vor der A73 bei nem Parkplatz mit Kinderspielplatz. Da kann man ein bisschen üben - vor allem Drops in fast allen Größen.
> Am besten selbst miterleben und am WE mitdüsen



hab auch A73 gemeint ja, dann weiss ich bescheid. an dem übungsgelände war ich letzte woche auch bisschen, aber hab jetzt erst mal geeignete pedale bestellen müssen. 
Trails um Worzeldorf hab ich auch bissl geschaut. Sieht alles recht vielversprechend aus. 
Falls ihr am So ne runde dreht häng ich mich dran. Momentan hab ich da noch frei. Hoff das bleibt so


----------



## sniper4076 (10. März 2009)

Na klar bist gern willkommen umso mehr umso spaßiger  und nochmal ich bin nicht drop süchtig naja vielleicht ein bisschen  aber es macht ja auch nen Riesen fetz. Naja hoffentlich hälts Wetter. Werd eh nur bis Donnerstag in München bleiben geht mir Grad schon wieder alles zu sehr auf den Zeiger. 
Lg sniper


----------



## Diva1986 (10. März 2009)

Und ein herzliches Hallo an hofschalk! 

Wird ja vermutlich ein witziges Wochenende werden 

Achja, und gern geschehen Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

nettes video übrigens...
da bin ich versucht mir ein 2. Rad anzuschaffen, mit dem ich au sowas üben kann


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Auf meiner Homepage: www.freeride-fun.de sind auch ein parr Bilder und Infos zum Steinbruch.



hab an deinen bikes auf deiner Page gesehen, dass du überall hydraulische Sattelstützen hast. Sind die praktisch und was kostet sowas?

Gruß Tom


----------



## sniper4076 (10. März 2009)

Bist zwischen 130-250 los gg kommt drauf an ob du sie mit Knopf am Lenkrad Stehern willst oder Hebel umterm Sitz


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

und wie groß ist da so der verstellbereich? also zwischen voll ausgefahren=tourenhaltung und eingefahren(bissl fun)?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. März 2009)

Hebel unterm Sitz langt vollkommen aus. Die Crankbrothers StÃ¼tze liegt so bei 200â¬, dann gibts noch eine Kindshock StÃ¼tze die leigt preislich bei ca 150â¬. Die KS langt vollkommen aus. HÃ¶henunterschied sind ca 10cm. 

Ich finde das ist einer der geilsten Erfindungen der letzen Jahre. Werde nie wieder ohne fahren. Gerade bei Strecken wie im SteinbrÃ¼chla (auf und an und auf und ab) ist die StÃ¼tze eun Traum! 

Kannst ja mal testen


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

dann drück ich mal die daumen, dass es am we net saut. zumindest wärmer solls schon mal werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (10. März 2009)

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. März 2009)

@Diva - na dann trainier schon mal ein bisschen Kondition 

die Berge im Steinbruch sind steil, wie du weisst


----------



## Diva1986 (10. März 2009)

Sind wa na froh dass es nicht nur an der Kondition lag...


----------



## Tabibuschua (10. März 2009)

alllda, wer braucht scho Hydraulik unterm Arsch? ^^ det einzige was da hydraulieren darf, is der Dämpfer an meiner russischen Traktorenfeder ;D
für Touren is son Grampf an nem Enduro sicher gut aufgehoben, aber an dem DH/FR Dirt, vergisses ! ^^
btw erinnert mich an : GoGo Gadget!  ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (11. März 2009)

Moin so ein Teil kommt mir auch irgendwann noch ins Haus weils einfach nur ne geile Erfindung ist. Mal so vorsichtig ausgesprochen mtbwolf hat am Sonntag Zeit also da auf jedenfall fahren. Wenn es Wetter am Samstag passt steht bestimmt bei mir ne schwabach Runde an. Also wer Lust hat einfach mit drann hängen. 
Lg sniper


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. März 2009)

theHahn is auch scho informiert - mal schau ob er antwortet


----------



## Diva1986 (11. März 2009)

Ohwe.. dat wird wieder ein Wochenende


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. März 2009)

Bekomm wahrscheinlich morgen meine Hero Go pro Camera geliefert: Peg dann kannst mal gscheid filmen und knipsen


----------



## Diva1986 (11. März 2009)

Jawohl Sir 

Meine nehmen wir auch mal vorsichtshalber mit. Die hatte ich das letzte Mal leider vergessen.


----------



## sniper4076 (11. März 2009)

Juhu am Heimweg Wochenende schalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (11. März 2009)

Hey Sniper,
na super, kannst dich mal melden - wenn du in SC bist! Könnten vor WE noch etwas machen! Oder vielleicht hat noch jemand Zeit!
Schade das ich am WE nicht da bin, wird bestimmt lustig!
Hab schon wieder am Bike gebastelt!

Das Forum ist groß gewurden und einige neue Leut sind dabei!

Willkommen an Bord!

Gruß Lulatsch!


----------



## thehahn (12. März 2009)

bin dabei !!!  



mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> theHahn is auch scho informiert - mal schau ob er antwortet


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. März 2009)

Also Sonntag dann Steinbruch. Wann passt es denn zeitlich???


----------



## sniper4076 (12. März 2009)

auf jedenfall so das ich kurz nach 4 wieder daheim bin hab finallauf vom dtm meisterschaft also mittag wäre genial


----------



## Maeggus (12. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag dann Steinbruch. Wann passt es denn zeitlich???




Steinbruch Worzeldorf??

Ich schaue auch mal vorbei.

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (12. März 2009)

ja na klar zu erkennen an einem leucht grünen helm und weiß und die die am meisten blödsinn machen gg


----------



## Maeggus (12. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ja na klar zu erkennen an einem leucht grünen helm und weiß und die die am meisten blödsinn machen gg



Ihr wisst aber schon, daß man den Stein nicht mit dem Helm brechen soll. 

Dafür hat man in der heutigen Zeit Maschinen


----------



## sniper4076 (12. März 2009)

drumm dröhnt meine omme immer so nach dem biken


----------



## Lulatsch1 (12. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> drumm dröhnt meine omme immer so nach dem biken


Meine auch, also liegt es an den Steinen!

Wer hat lust heute noch etwas zu Biken?

Lulatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (12. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Bekomm wahrscheinlich morgen meine Hero Go pro Camera geliefert: Peg dann kannst mal gscheid filmen und knipsen



Hallo,

was hast denn dir für einen gekauft und wo? Ich hab die Helmet Hero 5 doch zum testen bin ich noch nicht richtig gekommen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2009)

fahrt ihr nur am Steinbrüchlein selber oder auch ne Tour, sprich Richtung Wernloch oder so?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## norman68 (12. März 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> fahrt ihr nur am Steinbrüchlein selber oder auch ne Tour, sprich Richtung Wernloch oder so?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Na von Steinbruch Worzeldorf bis Wernloch wird aber eine sehr kurze Tour 
Reo du hast mitbekommen was da für ein Steibruch gemeint ist-


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na von Steinbruch Worzeldorf bis Wernloch wird aber eine sehr kurze Tour
> Reo du hast mitbekommen was da für ein Steibruch gemeint ist-



Naja, so 20 oder 25km kommen da schon zusammen, wenn man vom Steinbrüchlein an der Münchener Straße Gelbstrich bzw. die Trails drumherum bis kurz vor Röthenbach bei St. Wolfgang und zurück fährt. Und nachdem das so 90% Singletrail ist, taugt das durchaus. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## norman68 (12. März 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Naja, so 20 oder 25km kommen da schon zusammen, wenn man vom Steinbrüchlein an der Münchener Straße Gelbstrich bzw. die Trails drumherum bis kurz vor Röthenbach bei St. Wolfgang und zurück fährt. Und nachdem das so 90% Singletrail ist, taugt das durchaus.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Ja das könnte schon hin kommen mit den Km je nach dem was man wie oft fährt. Denn die Möglichkeiten allein hier am Wernloch sind schon für ein paar Stunden gut aber Km werden das dann natürlich nicht. Der größte Mist ist nur das dort sehr oft kleiner Bäume oder dicke Äste in die Wege gelegt werden.
Doch sind sie ja nicht am Steinbrüchlein (Münchnerstrasse) sonderen ein Stück weiter im Steinbruch bei Worzeldorf. Also falls du sie suchen solltest. Wenn du bei mir in Wendelstein nach dem Steinbruch fragst wirst mit Sicherheit ans Wernloch geschickt  Ist schon blöd mit so vielen Steinbrüchen hier.


----------



## sniper4076 (12. März 2009)

richtig wir sind bei worzeldorf fahren aber auch trails! wir machen halt das auf was wir grad lust haben ich sag immer die mischung machts gg! ich hoff mal wetter passt morgen dann bin ich sicher irgendwie unterwegs! steinbruch sind halt schöne kleine drops (siehe video  ) is halt für jeden was dabei ! aber woend geht bestimmt wieder ne tour mit mtb wolf als führer is mann da auch in guten händen! 

lg sniper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2009)

ich hab nur gefragt, um zu wissen, mit welchem Rad ich kommen soll 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. März 2009)

Wo is Wernloch???

Ja nach Spaß und Laune von 140mm Federweg bis 180mm. Fahre meist mit meinem Freerider / SX Trail. Des geht im Steinbruch scho - 2 Kettenblätter vorne wären von Vorteil. Also wennst a bissi tricksen willst - Big Hit


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. März 2009)

Hab heute meine neue Cam bekommen. Ideal für kurze Bikefilmchen! Zieht euch also am WE gscheit an! Vielleicht kommt ihr ins Netz


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wo is Wernloch???
> 
> Ja nach Spaß und Laune von 140mm Federweg bis 180mm. Fahre meist mit meinem Freerider / SX Trail. Des geht im Steinbruch scho - 2 Kettenblätter vorne wären von Vorteil. Also wennst a bissi tricksen willst - Big Hit



Das Wernloch ist der Steinbruch bei Wendelstein  Dort wurden in den frühen ´70 sogar noch Trail Europameisterschaften mit Motorrädern ausgetragen.

Wegen Cam.
Ich werde meine heute wohl mal am Wernloch testen. Wo hast du denn deine her.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. März 2009)

Hab se bei BMO bestellt.
Hoffe mal die VideoqualitÃ¤t taugt. Bei Youtube schauen die Filmchen ganz o.k. aus. 
Und die nÃ¤chsthÃ¶here Klasse kostet 800â¬ +
Dat is eindeutig zuviel!


----------



## Diva1986 (13. März 2009)

Auwe dann weiß ich ja was ich das Wochenende zu tun hab  Knie schonen und knipsen


----------



## sniper4076 (13. März 2009)

die sonne scheint rauf aufs bike! einen schönen guten morgen na da is doch des woend gerettet filmchen drehen biken dropen trailen egal was ich freu mi scho!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. März 2009)

Von wegen schonen! Wir müssen schon ein Stück radeln! Die Steinbruchtrailtour düsen wir durch! Wenig rauchen, viel schlafen  
Ausreden werden  nicht akzeptiert!!!!


----------



## Diva1986 (13. März 2009)

Du kannst mich ma


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. März 2009)

Des gibt straffe Wadeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (13. März 2009)

Die hab ich noch vom Handball


----------



## sniper4076 (13. März 2009)

frau hat perfekten körper aber man muss es ja nich übertreiben! fürn anfang wenn meine kleine nich mehr kann werden wir dann abbrechen und umdrehen bzw mir ist es erst ma wichtig das sie die grundtechnicken erst mal drauf hat und sicher die trails runter kommt! mal a bissi bunny hop usw üben


----------



## Diva1986 (13. März 2009)

Joah, müssen das Bike eh noch bissi einstellen...


----------



## sniper4076 (13. März 2009)

richtig und da hilft der herr wolf bestimmt gg


----------



## sniper4076 (13. März 2009)

wenn lulatsch daheim ist werden wir ein bisschen fahren gehen schätz mal so 13.00- 15.30 wer lust und laune hat einfach mit drannhängen 

lg


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hab se bei BMO bestellt.
> Hoffe mal die Videoqualität taugt. Bei Youtube schauen die Filmchen ganz o.k. aus.
> Und die nächsthöhere Klasse kostet 800 +
> Dat is eindeutig zuviel!



Ops die kostet da ja richtig Geld. Ich hab meine im Januar in GB bestellt dort hat sie fast 100 Euro weniger gekostet und war auch immerhalb von 5 Tage hier.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. März 2009)

Ja aber die neue hat 5MPX und nicht 3MPX. Aber fÃ¼r ne einigermasen gute Aufnahme sind 230â¬ scho o.k.

@ Sniper - natÃ¼rlcih passen wir des Bike an!
und keine Angst um deine Frau - bei uns is no keiner vom Bike gekippt.

Nur die Treppen runtergeflogen


----------



## Diva1986 (13. März 2009)

Ja das war ja deine Glanztat


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ja aber die neue hat 5MPX und nicht 3MPX. Aber für ne einigermasen gute Aufnahme sind 230 scho o.k.
> 
> ...




Ja ich rede schon auch von der 5MPX wobei das ja bei der Cam für Videos egal ist denn da ist ja alles gleich geblieben. Die 5MPX sind nur für Fotos von Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. März 2009)

O.k. 100â¬ Unteschied sind scho ganz schee erheblich. Aber was solls. Etz is scho zu spÃ¤t. Am WE wird se dann getestet. Und zufrieden mit der Cam???


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. März 2009)

Ja war ne dolle Glanztat! 2 Wochen Stadtkrankenhaus Schwabach 
Und damals ne sauere hochschwangere Freundin

Hoff ma mal das des die einzige Glanztat bleibt!


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> O.k. 100 Unteschied sind scho ganz schee erheblich. Aber was solls. Etz is scho zu spät. Am WE wird se dann getestet. Und zufrieden mit der Cam???



Hab sie bis jetzt noch nicht im richtigen Einsatzt gehabt. Nur mal wie es so vereist war am Kanal Richtung Rothsee. Der Versuch im Wald kommt jetzt. Geh jetzt ein wenig im Wald rund um das Wernloch zum Testen.


----------



## sniper4076 (14. März 2009)

So wollt nur bescheid geben sind ab halb 4 im Steinbruch zu finden

Lg sniper u. Diva


----------



## hofschalk (14. März 2009)

so arbeit rum..gottseidank...
fahrt ihr morgen ne runde oder habt ihr euch heute ausgepowert?

mfg


----------



## Diva1986 (14. März 2009)

Ne morgen Mittag rum wollen wir nochmal in Steinbruch

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. März 2009)

wenn's Wetter brauchbar ist, würde ich auch mal wieder am Steinbrüchlein vorbeikommen. Ab wann bzw. wie lange seid ihr denn da? (und wir reden jetzt schon von dem Steinbrüchlein direkt an der Münchener Straße/A73?)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (14. März 2009)

ja schätz ma so ab 12.30 sind wir da. klar häng dich mit drann


----------



## hofschalk (14. März 2009)

bin dabei!


----------



## Maeggus (14. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ja schätz ma so ab 12.30 sind wir da. klar häng dich mit drann




Werd auch um ca. 14.30 auftauchen.


----------



## sniper4076 (14. März 2009)

sau cool dann werden wir ja morgen paar leutz


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

heut früh hats ja geregnt......

seid ihr trotzdem im sherwood forrest ?


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

also ich geb mich dem schlechten wetter geschlagen  is mir zu matschig bzw will des bike morgen mit nach münchen nehmen und des wird mir mit geputze heut zu stressig! hoff mal das nächstes woend wieder besser wird!

lg sniper


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

dem schließe ich mich an. ich packs radl jetzt ins auto und fahr ins schwabenland zum händler meines vertrauens. der soll mir des mal gscheit nachstellen.
dann wird nächste woche der wald unsicher gemacht.

Gruß

p.s. mtbwolf: bei deiner bildergallerie ist so ein roter bus drauf. der besitzer ist doch der mit dem schwarzen canyon. den hab ich letzte woche schon im steinbrüchlein getroffen. so klein ist die welt


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

jo ist thehahn (frank) der war gestern auch kurz dabei gg! heut bike einstellen?? was musst nan machen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. März 2009)

ok, dann fahre ich jetzt nicht los...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

jo is müll des wetter gestern wars so genial und sau warm und heut kannst den regengott wieder an die wand klatschen


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

na..morgen. ach nur bissl schaltung. bin da selber zu faul dafür. und er besteht darauf, dass die net verstellt ist, wo ich ihm das gegenteil beweisen will.
hoffe dass dann nächste woche au meine pedale da sind.

gut dass ich gestern ganzen tag dumm in der innenstadt rumgestanden bin, bei dem guten wetter *grml*


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

was hast nan für welche bestellt?


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

die wellgo mg-1 oder wie die heissen 
kommen from down under.


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

ahhh ok cool! so ich geh ma ne runde zocken! wir lesen uns!

lg sniper


----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. März 2009)

So, trotz des miesen Wetters war ich beim Steinbruch. Hab theHahn getroffen und sind ein bisschen rumgedüst. 
Da waren viele viele andere Biker unterwegs - hoffe ich bin keinem ausm Forum übern Weg gefahren und hab ihn übersehen ???

War auf nem weiß / gelb / orangenen SX Trail unterwegs. Sollte eigentlich auffallen! 

Wenn ich wen übersehen hab einfach beschweren


----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. März 2009)

2 Cube Stereo Fahrer sind rumgefahren / vielleicht wars hofschalk???
Hab leider keine Fotos im Forum zum Orientieren gefunden


----------



## thehahn (15. März 2009)

Nene war er nicht....

Hab ihn auch nicht gesehen

@hofschalk: Wo warst du ? 





mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> 2 Cube Stereo Fahrer sind rumgefahren / vielleicht wars hofschalk???
> Hab leider keine Fotos im Forum zum Orientieren gefunden


----------



## norman68 (15. März 2009)

thehahn schrieb:


> Nene war er nicht....
> 
> Hab ihn auch nicht gesehen
> 
> @hofschalk: Wo warst du ?




Lest mal Post 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

thehahn schrieb:


> Nene war er nicht....
> 
> Hab ihn auch nicht gesehen
> 
> @hofschalk: Wo warst du ?



Hallo thehahn 

Ich war auf der A9  . 
Aber gut zu wissen, dass da noch mehr das schöne radl ausführen.

Ab Dienstag werd ich wieder das Steinbrüchlein unsicher machen. Vielleicht is dann dem KTM seine Bremse auch wieder fit....der miezt bissl rum nur weil er keine Vorderbremse hat


----------



## oelcoyote (15. März 2009)

Hattest DU uff deinen SX Deemax drauf dan habe ich dich gesehen?
Nice Bike, ich war der mit dem weissen Xtension!

Gruss: Robert.


----------



## thehahn (15. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Hallo thehahn
> 
> Ich war auf der A9  .
> Aber gut zu wissen, dass da noch mehr das schöne radl ausführen.
> ...



Na dann bis nächste Woche...

PS: KTM soll mir nochmal seine Nummer an den Bus hängen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. März 2009)

Hi Robert, ja der mit den Deemax war ich! Nächstes mal einfach anquatschen 
Sind öfter im Steinbruch und Umgebung unterwegs.

Einfach mal hier im Forum nachschauen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

oh man und ich muss morgen wieder nach münchen grrrrrrrrrr bin aber nächste woche wieder dabei!


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

hab bis donnerstag frei 

werd morgen mal hier in friedberg ne runde drehen und wenns wetter so bleibt wie vorhergesagt am di im steinbruch mit meiner besseren hälfte. und am mittwoch gehts hoffentlich auch nochmal zum üben in steinbruch.

WE muss ich dann leider arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. März 2009)

Hm, Dienstag Steinbrüchlein, klingt gut  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oelcoyote (15. März 2009)

Alles klar werde ich machen!
Schau am Dienstag auch mal vorbei.


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

fein fein. aber da ich noch recht ungeübt im umgang mit hindernissen und die dame des hauses schon bei jeder waldwegtour einmal ausm sattel fliegt wirds wohl eher ne entspannte tour zum trails suchen. bissl die gegend erforschen.

falls sich jemand auskennt und sich als guide anbieten will, käme uns das sehr entgegen 

mfg Tom


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

da einfach mal mtbwolf ansprechen der kennt sich rund um steinbruch aus und kennt auch geile trails auch damen tauglich is meine bessere hälfte auch dabei die wird sich eh freuen weibliche unterstützung zu haben


----------



## Diva1986 (15. März 2009)

Jawohl, weibliche Unterstützung - TOP 

Mich hats zwar noch nicht ausm Sattel gehauen, aber das wird bei meiner tollpatschigen Art sicherlich nicht mehr lange dauern bis es mich irgendwo runterhaut oder ich am Baum klebe *hehe*


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> da einfach mal mtbwolf ansprechen der kennt sich rund um steinbruch aus und kennt auch geile trails auch damen tauglich is meine bessere hälfte auch dabei die wird sich eh freuen weibliche unterstützung zu haben



satzzeichen werden völlig überbewertet 
aber danke für den tipp. viel spass in münchen


----------



## Diva1986 (15. März 2009)

Da musst dich bei ihm dran gewöhnen


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

hab immer wenig zeit und auf meiner tastatur hab ich die raus hab zu dicke finger brauch platz beim 1 finger adlersuchsystem 
jua münchen halt arbeiten grrrrrrrrrrrrrr bin aber hoffentlich donnerstag da weil mittwoch gehts zu tätowieren gg


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

also auf GROSS- kleinschreibung verzicht ich au gerne. aber satzzeichen sind schon was heiliges. 
und an meinen fingern kommt niemand vorbei..ausser vielleicht shaquille o neal...... 
ich lass dich mal vergleichen beim nächsten ride 

p.s. oder au<-- auf silben

aber genug gespammt


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> fein fein. aber da ich noch recht ungeübt im umgang mit hindernissen und die dame des hauses schon bei jeder waldwegtour einmal ausm sattel fliegt wirds wohl eher ne entspannte tour zum trails suchen. bissl die gegend erforschen.
> 
> falls sich jemand auskennt und sich als guide anbieten will, käme uns das sehr entgegen
> 
> mfg Tom



Jojo, kein Problem, die eine oder andere brauchbare Tour in der Ecke bring ich auch noch hin 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. März 2009)

Sach mal was arbeitet ihr alle??? Bei mir schauts unter der Woche meist schlecht aus. Blöde Arbeitszeiten. Ausser im Sommer wenns bis 21Uhr hell ist.
Da geht auch mal unter der Woche was. 

Werd wahrscheinlich erst wieder nächsten Sa oder So am Start sein. Dann hoff ma mal auf besseres Wetter. Wann wirds mal endlich wieder Sommer 

Ach ja Sniper + Diva - ihr habt heute gefehlt 
Nächstes mal woll ma ne Krankmeldung sehen


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

soll dir von diva sagen kannst nen tritt in hintern haben des kannste sehen  !!!
die dame des hauses is doch auch noch nicht so fit in den lungen ... mir fehlt immernoch bei dir des icq ,,, kanns dir auch erklären wie man es installiert !!! sorry wetter war heut echt zu mies ... mal schauen wie es nächste woche wird  ...

hoffe der beitrag ist so recht herr hofschalk  !!!...

bis dann und markus wir tele

lg sniper + diva ...


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Sach mal was arbeitet ihr alle???



große grüne Sicherheitsfirma neben Steinbrüchlein 

geht doch nix über Überstundenabbau

und weiter so sniper


----------



## sniper4076 (15. März 2009)

oh wei nehms mir net krum aber gegen des grüngewächs hab ich im normalfall was !!! ich hoff du bist ne ausnahme in dem haufen  ... die haben mich am freitag durchn bahnhof schieben lassen weil blablabla sicherheit usw dann fährst die u-bahn treppenrunter dann stehen se da wieder und fragen mich ob ich spinn ...  naja du fährst ja scho mal bike da kann man ja noch hoffen  ... 

lg sniper


----------



## hofschalk (15. März 2009)

jaa, ich hab au so dankbare aufgaben, wie in der fußgängerzone radler zetteln. da kann man nur verlieren. aber in 1 jahr is des rum und dann lass ich mich in ein radlgebiet versetzen mit gaaaanz viel berg 


und ohne fußgängerzone

und p.s. tztztztz in der köpa radln...wer macht denn sowas


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. März 2009)

naja, der Plan bei mir für morgen sieht nach 15.30 Feierabend aus, anschließend aus der Innenstadt Nürnberg zum Steinbrüchlein gedüst.  Also 16.00 bis 16.15 sollte bei mir klappen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (16. März 2009)

klingt gut. morgen mittag solls ja eh nicht soo toll sein wettertechnisch.

ich schreib noch, wann ich so im wald sein sollte.

mfg Tom


----------



## Diva1986 (16. März 2009)

Pfui Jungs, habt ihr schon mal rausgeschaut? 

Die armen (sauberen) Bikes 
Ich geb meins dann auch gern zum Putzen ab wenn ihre eure sauber machen müsst


----------



## sniper4076 (16. März 2009)

Des frülein soll na des bike selber putzen lasst euch da fei auf nix ein gg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (16. März 2009)

Hey pssst.... 

Vielleicht kann ich was für uns raushandeln


----------



## hofschalk (16. März 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur schlechte Kleidung


wenn ich dich mal zitieren darf 

ausserdem hast du doch nen mann. alles eine frage des druckmittels


----------



## Diva1986 (16. März 2009)

Das ist richtig, allerdings sind für mich als Anfängerin nasse Wurzeln noch nicht so das Wahre 

Na dem sein Fahrrad soll dann ja auch gleich geputzt werden


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. März 2009)

nasse Wurzeln sind doch ok, die sorgen für eine steile Lernkurve 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Diva1986 (16. März 2009)

und ungesund für mein Wohlbefinden


----------



## hofschalk (16. März 2009)

also stefan,
wegen 16 uhr muss ich mal schauen. evtl sind wir schon früher unterwegs, kommt aufs wetter an. 
radl läuft wieder wie ne 1, kaum stellt man mal den umwerfer richtig ein.....

und ich find nasse wurzeln toll. da kann man sich so schön ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (16. März 2009)

Wie es scheint hab ich am WE nichts verpasst!!
Ich war in Dunkel Deutschland, da war so richtiges Scheißwetter!!
Hier auch?
Nächste We bin ich wieder dabei!
Mal schauen ob ich es morgen schaffe, in den Steinbruch zu kommen!

Jo, nasse Wurzel da hat es mich schon oft aufgemault! Schei....

Lulatsch!


----------



## thehahn (17. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Wie es scheint hab ich am WE nichts verpasst!!
> Ich war in Dunkel Deutschland, da war so richtiges Scheißwetter!!
> Hier auch?
> Nächste We bin ich wieder dabei!
> ...



WE war super ... Der Regen hat es nicht durch die Bäume geschafft ... Und warm genug war es auch ....
;o)


----------



## Diva1986 (17. März 2009)

thehahn schrieb:


> WE war super ... Der Regen hat es nicht durch die Bäume geschafft ... Und warm genug war es auch ....
> ;o)



Hattest du Sonntag wenigstens einen Helm auf?


----------



## sniper4076 (17. März 2009)

Samstag war genial am hinteren Spielplatz ausgetobt


----------



## hofschalk (17. März 2009)

so...back in nürnberg. so..dann werd ich mir mal meine radlkarte zu gemüte führen und mir ne tour ausdenken 
nachdems morgen schon wieder schlecht werden soll


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. März 2009)

Logo hatte theHahn nen Helm auf! Sicherheit geht vor!

War echt super Bike Wetter


----------



## hofschalk (17. März 2009)

so. hab mir jetzt ne kleine runde vom Steinbrüchlein Richtung Wendelstein zamgestellt. Werd die jetzt mit der Dame des Hauses mal abfahren.

Wetter passt ja au ganz gut


----------



## thehahn (17. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> so. hab mir jetzt ne kleine runde vom Steinbrüchlein Richtung Wendelstein zamgestellt. Werd die jetzt mit der Dame des Hauses mal abfahren.
> 
> Wetter passt ja au ganz gut



Hast du gps ? Daten könnte ich liefern ;o)


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. März 2009)

ich mach mal Feierabend und werd demnächst gegen 16.15 am Steinbrüchlein aufschlagen. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, möge er oder sie einfach da sein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (17. März 2009)

jo, hab gps.

hab erst ne kleine runde mit der freundin gedreht und als wir dann am parkplatz waren, kam der reo-fahrer grad an. 
von dem hab ich mich dann noch ne runde durch den wald scheuchen lassen.

wusste gar net, dass man nach 12 km so fertig sein kann.

aber war spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (17. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> wusste gar net, dass man nach 12 km so fertig sein kann.



Och du, des müssen net mal 12 km sein


----------



## sniper4076 (17. März 2009)

Weicheier lol. Aber ja die Strecke macht's net die km


----------



## hofschalk (17. März 2009)

und nachdem meine pedale auch schon da sind, versuch ich mich morgen bisschen am "spielplatz". 
weil für touren taugen meine beine glaub ich nicht


----------



## Diva1986 (18. März 2009)

Juhuuuu, ich seh das schon kommen, wenn Markus seine Runde drehen will bleibt mindestens noch 1 mit mir am Spielplatz


----------



## sniper4076 (18. März 2009)

Cool Gruppenbildung . Da schlies ich mich mit an 85% spielplatz der Rest Trail.  Fall des woend eh aus geh heut zum tätowierer. 

Lg sniper


----------



## hofschalk (18. März 2009)

also, falls jemand lust hat, ich bin mit kollege so ab 14 uhr am steinbrüchlein.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Diva1986 (18. März 2009)

Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute die bis 17 Uhr arbeiten müssen auch wenn hier die Sonne scheint


----------



## Lulatsch1 (18. März 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute die bis 17 Uhr arbeiten müssen auch wenn hier die Sonne scheint


 
Wer arbeitet bis 17 Uhr, wir haben Weltwirtschaftskrise - holt die Bikes raus und ab!!

Sorry, Lulatsch


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. März 2009)

ich geh jetzt noch ein wenig fahren  Allerdings nicht am Steinbrüchlein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (18. März 2009)

Oh man, so ein geiles Wetter und ich muss bis 19 Uhr arbeiten 

Dafür mach ich dann heut abend mei SX mal wieder fit. A bissi putzen und schmieren 
und mal ein neues paar Maxxis Reifen drufziehen - da wirds sich freuen 

@ Diva - so fit bin ich auch nich. Wir radeln ja keine Marathons, sondern nur kleine Runden 
Können ja mal ne gemütlich Runde drehen wenn nich so viele dabei sin - dann passen wir unser Tempo dir an ???


----------



## hofschalk (18. März 2009)

war witzig heut. kaum hat man(n) mal halt aufm pedal und die eishockeyschoner an, is die barriere im kopf schon mal bissl kleiner 
waren am kanal da bei dem kiosk...eigentlich auch ganz nett. werden morgen mittag wohl wieder bissl spielen gehen, wenn das wetter no hält.

und jaaa, ich arbeite auch ab und an


----------



## Diva1986 (19. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> @ Diva - so fit bin ich auch nich. Wir radeln ja keine Marathons, sondern nur kleine Runden
> Können ja mal ne gemütlich Runde drehen wenn nich so viele dabei sin - dann passen wir unser Tempo dir an ???



Kleine Runden sind für mich schon Marathons *hihi* 
Thema an mir anpassen ist keine gute Idee, da sind wir ja den ganzen Tag unterwegs für ne kleine Runde


----------



## sniper4076 (19. März 2009)

Ich will auch und kann net spielen heul. Naja evtl gaaaaanz vielleicht doch so a bissi am Sonntag


----------



## Diva1986 (19. März 2009)

Das bezweifel ich


----------



## hofschalk (19. März 2009)

so..fahrradwoche beendet. Lernkurve steil nach oben. Nur mach ich so langsam mein radl kaputt glaube ich. wenn ich weiter so lerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (19. März 2009)

irgendwas mache ich falsch.  Ich muß die ganze woche arbeiten.
Und am Wochenende:

Sch... Wetter und Temperaturen um 0 Grad.


----------



## hofschalk (19. März 2009)

Maeggus schrieb:


> irgendwas mache ich falsch.  Ich muß die ganze woche arbeiten.
> Und am Wochenende:
> 
> Sch... Wetter und Temperaturen um 0 Grad.




also ich hatte jetzt 4 schöne tage aufm rad 
dafür muss ich am WE arbeiten


----------



## Lulatsch1 (19. März 2009)

Maeggus schrieb:


> irgendwas mache ich falsch.  Ich muß die ganze woche arbeiten.
> Und am Wochenende:
> 
> Sch... Wetter und Temperaturen um 0 Grad.


 
Laß den Kopf nicht hängen, das wird schon! Der Winter hat verloren!
Ich melde mich wieder!!


Leute was geht am WE?? Wer hat lust zu Biken!! Lust auf Schlammschlacht oder übers Feld zu fahren?

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. März 2009)

Wochenende geht auf alle Fälle was! Soll ja schönes Wetter werden!
Denk mal Sonntag Nachmittag???


----------



## sniper4076 (20. März 2009)

und ich kann nich


----------



## thehahn (20. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wochenende geht auf alle Fälle was! Soll ja schönes Wetter werden!
> Denk mal Sonntag Nachmittag???


 
Samstag und Sonntag stehen zur Auswahl

Samstag soll das bessere Wetter werden... Sonntag gehts in Richtung Regen 

Wer fährt wann? Ich könnte beide Tage 

Und nächste Frage: Tour oder Spielen?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (20. März 2009)

Sonntag Steinbruch so ca 13-14 Uhr
Runde radeln??? Aber nich so schnell 
Muss mei Kondi langsam wieder aufbauen.
Matthias (Torque FRX Mr. Allesdropper) is auch dabei


----------



## mtbwolf77 (20. März 2009)

Mit 13-14 Uhr mein ich den Start


----------



## Maeggus (20. März 2009)

Habt ihr eigentlich letztes WE mit der Helmcamera gefilmt ?????

Los geht´s, sehn will 

Maeggus


----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. März 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, jetzt am Sonntag wird sie eingeweiht, denke ich?!

Wer fährt morgen im Steinbrüchle mit, will mal die Gegend näher erkunden! Oder Spielplatz bei Katzwangen mal besuchen?

Ich hoffe thehahn kommt?!

Gruß Lulatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehahn (21. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, jetzt am Sonntag wird sie eingeweiht, denke ich?!
> 
> Wer fährt morgen im Steinbrüchle mit, will mal die Gegend näher erkunden! Oder Spielplatz bei Katzwangen mal besuchen?
> 
> ...



Werde zw. 13 u. 14 Uhr vor Ort sein ;o)


----------



## sniper4076 (21. März 2009)

sonntag steht bin ich mit dabei gg! helmcam wurde am letzten samstag schon eingeweiht gg!


----------



## MrSnoxx (21. März 2009)

Heyho 
ich würde Sonntag auch ne Runde mitfahren wenn ihr mich mitnehmt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (21. März 2009)

Na logo. Mitfahren kann und darf jeder der auftaucht 

Ich denke mal morgen so gegen13.30Uhr
Schreib aber no mal ins Forum wenns losgeht. 

Helmcamera wurde schon getestet. is aber no nix wirklich gescheites rausgekommen. Brauch no mehr Videos. und die Bearbeitung is auch nich so einfach 

Ich denke mal bis zum Sommer klappts mit nem collen Filmchen


----------



## planetsmasher (21. März 2009)

schlurf gerade über den marktplatz, denk mir noch was das für ein riesen sch31ss ist, dass bei dem geilen wetter weder ich noch mein bike fahrbereit sind. cruist mir da nicht was grün/weisses mit nem weissen fullface aufm rücken vor der nase rum. in begleitung, da konnte ich aber auf die entfernung nur die weisse gabel erkennen. diva und sniper?
hoffe ihr hattet wenigstens etwas spass? 
ich will auch endlich loslegen!!!

gefrustete grüsse

m.


----------



## sniper4076 (21. März 2009)

jo das waren wir wenns in schwabach war waren grad eis holen ! ja waren zuvor im steinbruch ein paar drops machen war wieder mal genial gg! bin aber auch noch ein bisschen eingeschränkt durchs frische tattoo am arm  häst halt mal gerufen hätten dann mal umgedreht!

lg wir


----------



## MrSnoxx (21. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Na logo. Mitfahren kann und darf jeder der auftaucht
> 
> Ich denke mal morgen so gegen13.30Uhr
> Schreib aber no mal ins Forum wenns losgeht.
> ...


 Hiho
ich bins nochma. Wo treffen wir uns denn genau?


----------



## sniper4076 (21. März 2009)

schätz mal am hinteren parkplatz vom steinbrüchle! anhaltspunkt sind ein großer weinroter transporter kaum zu übersehen


----------



## ulli! (21. März 2009)

gutn abend
ne runde am steinbruch interessiert mich schon deslängeren
wie kommt ma denn an den treffpunkt am besten von der innenstadt?
langwasser ubahn und dann zum steinbrüchle biergarten? oder gibts da bessere wege über öffentliche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (21. März 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> gutn abend
> ne runde am steinbruch interessiert mich schon deslängeren
> wie kommt ma denn an den treffpunkt am besten von der innenstadt?
> langwasser ubahn und dann zum steinbrüchle biergarten? oder gibts da bessere wege über öffentliche?



Schau das du eine Busverbindung findest die Richtung Kornburg fährt. Diese müßte am Steinbrüchlein halten. Zumindest ist da eine Haltestelle.


----------



## sniper4076 (21. März 2009)

wenn mich nich alles täuscht musst du vom südfriedhof aus an der polizei vorbei und immer gerade aus aber nagel mich etz bitte nich fest


----------



## mtbwolf77 (21. März 2009)

Ja am Parkplatz / Münchner Strasse Richtung Kornburg - kurz nach der Autobahnbrücke / A73 gehts dann rechts in nen Parkplatz rein. 

Denk mal das wir morgen ne kleine Runde drehen. 
Wanns losgeht schriebich nomal. Muss no auf nen Anruf wegen Morgen warten

@Sniper - jaja von wegen Bikefreies WE wegen Tattoo. Und dann heimlich üben! Nenenenene


----------



## sniper4076 (21. März 2009)

zum glück hört des jacket kurz drüber auf drumm musst ich ja heut testen und ein paar kleinere größere drops nix wildes gg kennst mich ja! ich war echt brav frag frank bis auf einen drop den bin ich vor frank runter und er dann hinterher


----------



## ulli! (21. März 2009)

alles kloar ich denk das werd ich schon finden.. hoffen wirs


----------



## ulli! (22. März 2009)

bei mir kam zwischenzeitlich kurz was dazwischen   najo ich werds wohl nichtmehr schaffen  

wünsch euch viel spass beim radeln.
grus ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (22. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ja am Parkplatz / Münchner Strasse Richtung Kornburg - kurz nach der Autobahnbrücke / A73 gehts dann rechts in nen Parkplatz rein.
> 
> Denk mal das wir morgen ne kleine Runde drehen.
> Wanns losgeht schriebich nomal. Muss no auf nen Anruf wegen Morgen warten
> ...



jo oke des find ich =) gib wenn dus weist einfach nochmal die uhrzeit durch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. März 2009)

Guten Morgen. Also 13.30 am Parkplatz. 
Bestes Erkennungszeichen grosser weinroter 
Citroenbus von thehahn. Wer a bissi später dran
Is einfach mal in Wald reinradeln


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. März 2009)

oukai geht klar. Ich komm auch mit nem großen roten Volvo ^^
Bis denn =))


----------



## Diva1986 (22. März 2009)

Und, sind alle heile geblieben?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. März 2009)

Gudn Abend! War ne harte Tour durch den Steinbruch! Ich lebe noch. A paar waren danach no droppen - hoffe denen gehts auch gut - ich war total durchgeschwitz und bin ham. 
War aber geil!!! Nur die Kondi fehlt noch - keuch 

Na dann bis zum nächsten WE - wenns Wetter passt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. März 2009)

@ diva - langsam sammeln sich die Videos. Wennst mal Lust hast können wir mal was kurzes zammschnippeln. A paar coole Scenen mit Musik! Kennst dich ja scho a bissi aus. Welche Software nimmst du?


----------



## Lulatsch1 (22. März 2009)

Jo, es leben noch alle!!
Es war echt geil heut! Das Wetter hat gehalten und wir sind super Tour gefahren! Der Baustahl hatte sich auch bewert!
Dank, an unseren Führer! Da werde ich jetzt öfters mal Fahren!
Ja, die Kondi kann noch optimiert werden!
Bin mal auf das Filmchen gespannt, setzt du den ins Netz!

Mfg Luatsch


----------



## Lulatsch1 (23. März 2009)

Es haben doch nicht alle Überlebt, mei Dämpfer hört sich nicht so gut an!! Den kann ich im Museum abgeben!
Wo bekomme ich einen anderen Dämpfer mit EBL 260 her??
Oder vielleicht hat jemand so ein Ding noch rumliegen?

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (23. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Es haben doch nicht alle Überlebt, mei Dämpfer hört sich nicht so gut an!! Den kann ich im Museum abgeben!



Hihi, neben deiner alte Gabel?!


----------



## Lulatsch1 (23. März 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Hihi, neben deine alte Gabel?!


 
Jo, Bikemuseum wäre nicht schlecht!
Gabel und Dämpfer ist schon da, obwohl mein ganzes Bike ist schon Museumsreif!

Lulatsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. März 2009)

was hat dein Dämpfer denn für ein Problem?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thehahn (23. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Es haben doch nicht alle Überlebt, mei Dämpfer hört sich nicht so gut an!! Den kann ich im Museum abgeben!
> Wo bekomme ich einen anderen Dämpfer mit EBL 260 her??
> Oder vielleicht hat jemand so ein Ding noch rumliegen?
> 
> Lulatsch


 

Der könnte passen ;o)

http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/product_info.php/products_id/1484


----------



## hofschalk (23. März 2009)

ich bin grad am rumschauen wegen 2.rad, nachdem meins am kiosk bissl aufgeschlagen ist *hrhr*:
zur auswahl stehen:

- kona stinky
- giant glory 1
- ghost nortshore 600
- umf freddy 1

gefahren bin ich bisher nur das stinky. 
hat von euch schon mal einer erfahrungen mit den anderen gesammelt ( die anderen threads verfolg ich natürlich mit im DDD-Forum )


----------



## Lulatsch1 (23. März 2009)

Danke, für den Tip, thehahn!
Hab heut schon etwas rumgeschaut, ich denke ein Fox ist OK! Der FOX kostet etwas mehr, aber der hat sich schon bewert! Von Fox gibt es dieses Jahr noch eine neue Version von DHX 5.0, mit größerer EBL! Hab deine Bilder nicht vergessen!

Jo, der Dämpfer hat beim einfedern so ein Klack (als würde etwas locker sein oder etwas Spiel hat; im Dämpfer!) gemacht! Habe max. Luftdruck aufgepumpt 15bar (vorher 10bar), jetzt ist der Klack weg! Vielleicht hat sich der Gegenkolben verklemmt gehabt oder war fest vom langem Stehen!? Muß es weiter Beobachten!

Lulatsch!


----------



## Diva1986 (23. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Jo, der Dämpfer hat beim einfedern so ein Klack (als würde etwas locker sein oder etwas Spiel hat; im Dämpfer!) gemacht! Habe max. Luftdruck aufgepumpt 15bar (vorher 10bar), jetzt ist der Klack weg! Vielleicht hat sich der Gegenkolben verklemmt gehabt oder war fest vom langem Stehen!? Muß es weiter Beobachten!



 BAHNHOF  Bin ich froh dass sniper für den Zustand meines Bikes verantwortlich ist


----------



## sniper4076 (23. März 2009)

Ich kenn mich da net aus und geb des alles an lulatsch und mtbwolf weiter


----------



## Lulatsch1 (24. März 2009)

Thema Dämpfer:
Hab etwas Gegogglet, es gibt 260er Dämpfer nur von X-Fusion und Manitou! Mit Manitou hab ich schon selber schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!
X-Fusion fertigt sogar Speziallängen an!! Und den Service macht Kuehn, die Preise sind OK! Die Auswahl an Dämpfern ist recht groß, mehr als Fox zu bieten hat!!

Wer hat Erfahrung mit X-Fusion!!

Zu deinen Rahmen: Kona ist schon 1. Wahl, die sind schon viel getestet und haben sich bewert!!
Giant ist auch ein schöner Rahmen, aber halt ein Exote!!! Ghost und UMF haben so ein Schatten dasein!

Lulatsch


----------



## hofschalk (24. März 2009)

hab mich jetzt ganz anders entschieden 
<------

hoffe freitag isses da

und ausrüstung gleich mitbestellt, dass ich ja keine ausreden mehr hab *hrhr*


----------



## Lulatsch1 (24. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt ganz anders entschieden
> <------
> 
> hoffe freitag isses da
> ...


 
Biste am WE dabei, mit deinem neuen Bike!
Was ises?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (24. März 2009)

Der Herr in grün solls mal net so spannend machen. Also bitte um aufklärung


----------



## hofschalk (24. März 2009)

man lese meinen obigen beitrag - bleibe mit den augen an dem stilisierten pfeil hängen - folge diesem nach links und lese, was dort steht. 

und ausrüstung halt alles, was man so "braucht" als blutiger anfänger: helm, scheinbein- und oberkörperschutz 

WE muss ich glaube leider wieder arbeiten...dummer fussball 
wo bekomm ich so weite lappen her, die ich über des ganze graffel anziehen kann, und die ienigermaßen bezahlbar sind?!?


----------



## Lulatsch1 (24. März 2009)

Zitat von hofschalk:
WE muss ich glaube leider wieder arbeiten...dummer fussball 


Ne, falscher Beruf!


----------



## hofschalk (24. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Ne, falscher Beruf!



dafür kann ich unter der woche geld ausgeben und fahren, wenn ich platz hab


----------



## Maeggus (24. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ich bin grad am rumschauen wegen 2.rad, nachdem meins am kiosk bissl aufgeschlagen ist *hrhr*:
> zur auswahl stehen:
> 
> - kona stinky
> ...



Hy, 

hättest auch noch ein Cheetah "Ignition" in betracht ziehen können. 

Wäre aber auch ein Exot. 

Was kostet ein Big Hit??


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. März 2009)

2000â¬ - zumindest offiziell. 
Soll gar nich mal so schlecht sein dat Ding. Kann man sogar noch eingeschrÃ¤nkt zum touren fahren nehmen.
War damals auch in der nÃ¤heren Auswahl, hab mich aber dann doch kurzfristig fÃ¼rs 2008er Auslauf SX Trail entschieden. Da bin ich mal gespannt 

Wo hast des gekauft??? Adrenalin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (24. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> dafür kann ich unter der woche geld ausgeben und fahren, wenn ich platz hab


 
Hi, ich bleib dabei: falscher Beruf!
Ich arbeite 3 Tage die Woche und das nicht voll! 
Und hab trotzdem Geld zum ausgeben und viel Zeit zum Biken!

@Maeggus
Der Big Hit Rahmen kostet ca. 1300, das neue Modell schaut net schlecht aus - sollte woll ein Demo 8 werden! Die alten Rahmen aus Alu Blech geprägt fande ich häßlich - es ist Geschmackssache! Diese Fa. hat viele Spezialteile!

Lulatsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. März 2009)

Kuckt euch mal das neue Intense Uzzi an! 
HÃ¤tte ich die Kohle und nich schon 3 Bikes (jedes neue gibt immer Ãrger mit der Freundin) wÃ¤re es sofort meines! 
Saugeil, aber leider sehr teuer / Rahmen und DÃ¤mpfer alleine - 2400â¬ 
http://falllineproductions.blogspot.com/2009/01/intense-uzzi-2009-back-to-roots.html


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. März 2009)

Wie 3 Tage die Woche und genug Geld zum ausgeben???? 

Will auch!


----------



## hofschalk (24. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> 2000â¬ - zumindest offiziell.
> 
> Wo hast des gekauft??? Adrenalin?



bei mir in augsburg. kostet 1999 steine und hab noch 200â¬ warengutschein bekommen. davon gleich mal teil von der schutzausstattung geordert. habs in keinem inetshop gÃ¼nstiger gesehen. angeblich hatte er noch 4 stÃ¼ck im rÃ¼cklauf, danach ist sense. alleine in der zeit, als ich 1 std weg war um geld zu holen, war des ausstellungsteil schon wegverkauft. die gehen wie die warmen semmeln. 
ich find die neue optik echt klasse. viele schimpfen ja. und die farbe "titan" schaut in echt ziemlich cool aus.
wie gesagt, wenn ich glÃ¼ck hab, ist es am freitag da, dann dÃ¼s ich schnell runter und hols. aber am we kann ich leider eh net fahren.


----------



## Maeggus (25. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Kuckt euch mal das neue Intense Uzzi an!
> Hätte ich die Kohle und nich schon 3 Bikes (jedes neue gibt immer Ärger mit der Freundin) wäre es sofort meines!
> Saugeil, aber leider sehr teuer / Rahmen und Dämpfer alleine - 2400
> http://falllineproductions.blogspot.com/2009/01/intense-uzzi-2009-back-to-roots.html



Ein geiles Teil


----------



## thehahn (25. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> bei mir in augsburg. kostet 1999 steine und hab noch 200 warengutschein bekommen. davon gleich mal teil von der schutzausstattung geordert. habs in keinem inetshop günstiger gesehen. angeblich hatte er noch 4 stück im rücklauf, danach ist sense. alleine in der zeit, als ich 1 std weg war um geld zu holen, war des ausstellungsteil schon wegverkauft. die gehen wie die warmen semmeln.
> ich find die neue optik echt klasse. viele schimpfen ja. und die farbe "titan" schaut in echt ziemlich cool aus.
> wie gesagt, wenn ich glück hab, ist es am freitag da, dann düs ich schnell runter und hols. aber am we kann ich leider eh net fahren.


 

Von mir vorab schon " Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad " 

Wann kann man euch beide dann in Aktion sehen?


----------



## sniper4076 (25. März 2009)

Wochenende Juhu . Etz noch hoffen das Wetter passt dann wars ok gg. Und Hofschalk bike seh ich nich bin mit handy online. Aber evtl könn ma uns ja die Woche mal am spielplatz treffen? Lg sascha 
@ thehahn du Nuss geh ans tele wenn ich dich Anruf


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. März 2009)

So, hab mal a bissi gebastelt und a paar Spielereien mit der neuen Cam veröffentlicht 

Is mei erstes Video, also keine miesen Kommentare!!!!   

auf www.freeride-fun.de - Videos -Frankentrails


----------



## hofschalk (25. März 2009)

thehahn schrieb:


> Von mir vorab schon " Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad "
> 
> Wann kann man euch beide dann in Aktion sehen?



hab so, mo, di frei. aber sonntag bin ich leider wohl zum essen eingeladen. ausser ihr fahrt spät. mal sehen


----------



## hofschalk (25. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> So, hab mal a bissi gebastelt und a paar Spielereien mit der neuen Cam veröffentlicht
> 
> Is mei erstes Video, also keine miesen Kommentare!!!!
> 
> auf www.freeride-fun.de - Videos -Frankentrails



cooles video 

wo istn das bei der sequenz ab 2:20 ?  das will ich auch mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. März 2009)

Sequenz 2:20 ist der Spielplatz beim Parkplatz

Snipers Lieblingsstelle


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. März 2009)

@hofschalk - ach ja wegen so weiter Lappen zum drÃ¼berziehen kuck mal bei Hibike oder BMO. Die haben Ã¶fter mal nen Verkauf von Auslaufmodellen - hab da scho Fox Trikots fÃ¼r 20 â¬ bekommen.


----------



## sniper4076 (26. März 2009)

und wieder werd ich mit reingezogen war klar  aber cooles video


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. März 2009)

Wird no besser - war ja mein erstes. 
Brauch aber noch gscheites Material - also will ich am WE a paar coole Stunts sehen 

Wer is na alles dabei???


----------



## Diva1986 (26. März 2009)

Was für ne überflüssige Frage


----------



## sniper4076 (26. März 2009)

melde anwesenheit


----------



## hofschalk (26. März 2009)

radl ist no net da 
hab mir jetzt beim polo ein trikot geholt. vllt hält das mehr aus, wenns aus der motorradecke kommt. das reicht erst mal. aber danke für den tipp.

wann fahrt ihr denn am sonntag?


----------



## Maeggus (27. März 2009)

Hy,

freu mich schon auf neue Videos. 

Wenn einer Lust auf leichtes Konditionstraining hat; Ab Mi. 01.04. treffen wir uns jede Woche zur Ausfahrt (Treffpunkt: WEG Haidenstr. 1). Lockere 1,5-2 Std. Biken. 

Maeggus


----------



## Maeggus (27. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bleib dabei: falscher Beruf!
> Ich arbeite 3 Tage die Woche und das nicht voll!
> Und hab trotzdem Geld zum ausgeben und viel Zeit zum Biken!
> 
> ...



Hy Andy,

wie geht´s deinem Bike (Man fragt nur nach den wichtigen Dingen)?? 
Federt und Dämpft wieder alles??
Was ist am WE los??

Maeggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. März 2009)

Wann geht die Ausfahrt immer los? Uhrzeit?

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag am Steinbruch Spielplatz sein.
So früher Nachmittag. Genauers kommt no. 
A bissi üben und filmen.

Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (27. März 2009)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Hy Andy,
> 
> wie geht´s deinem Bike (Man fragt nur nach den wichtigen Dingen)??
> Federt und Dämpft wieder alles??
> ...


 
@Maeggus
Alles wieder Fit, Dämpfer geht noch!!
War heute früh 2 Stunden im Steinbruch unterwegs, war echt geil!! Es war alles etwas naß und verdreckt!
Morgen soll so richtiges schweine Wetter werden!
Maeggus da mußte auch mal fahren! 
Ich denke ich werde morgen früh wieder eine Runde drehen, wer lust hat - einfach melden!!

Lulatsch


----------



## sniper4076 (27. März 2009)

wenn wetter gut is auf jedenfall sag bescheid evtl müsstet ihr mich irgendwie einfanfen weil ob frau mitgeht weiß sie nich!
morgen is frau in der arbeit würde sich gut treffen ruf halt mal durch lulatsch wennst fährst!

lg sascha


----------



## Maeggus (27. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wann geht die Ausfahrt immer los? Uhrzeit?
> 
> Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag am Steinbruch Spielplatz sein.
> So früher Nachmittag. Genauers kommt no.
> ...



Hab´s vergessen: 18 Uhr.


----------



## hofschalk (27. März 2009)

Spielzeug ist da 

muss ich nur no fertigmontieren. habs dem händler vom montageständer gerissen, dass ich es au sicher heute mitnehmen kann. aber sattel, pedale und paar kabelbinder sollte ich grad no schaffen 

nur leider fehlen helm und panzer no, aber dann muss ich halt langsam weiterüben. safety's first


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. März 2009)

denkt dran: ab Fr geht Osternohe ! arrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (27. März 2009)

tabibuschua will mit will mit will mit einsammeln bitte will mit


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. März 2009)

LöL ;]
Fr muss ich leider lange arbeiten, aber der Samstag ist schonmal für die Ausfahrt reserviert :] 
pack dei Schneggla mit ein und dann gehts raus ;] werd hoffentlich mit 1-2 Kumpels anrücken


----------



## thehahn (28. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> tabibuschua will mit will mit will mit einsammeln bitte will mit



na da bin ich doch auch dabei.... 


Wie siehts morgen aus 13 Uhr ?  

Früher ? Später ?


----------



## sniper4076 (28. März 2009)

13.00 uhr is gut von meiner seite aus


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. März 2009)

ok, dann werd ich morgen mal das Bighit ein wenig am Steinbrüchlein bewegen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. März 2009)

Hallo an alle mitlesenden. Treffen uns etz dann am steinbruch parkplatz. Jeder der Lust hat
einfach kommen .......


----------



## sniper4076 (29. März 2009)

so krankenbericht von diva : DER GEHTS GUT ! übermut tut selten gut ! war ma wieder ein genialer drop tag etz muss es nur noch besser vom wetter her werden gg!
und an alle die morgen frei haben werd wieder im steinbruch sein muss erst am dienstag anfangen zu malochn 
lg sascha


----------



## Diva1986 (29. März 2009)

Versuch macht klug 
Na is noch alles dran, so schlimm war's net, hat ja nur Andy life miterlebt 
Aber is noch alles dran und lässt sich alles bewegen 
Nächstes WE wirds halt nochmal probiert


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> und an alle die morgen frei haben werd wieder im steinbruch sein muss erst am dienstag anfangen zu malochn
> lg sascha


das trifft sich ja prima. werd morgen mitm kollege mein neues gefährt probieren. wollten steinbrüchlein anfangen und dann mal weiterschauen. der hat bei sich in katzwang auch irgend ne alte line wiederbelebt. 
könnten uns ja treffen.

gruß tom


----------



## sniper4076 (29. März 2009)

ja na klar gerne wohn ja in schwabach aber leider ohne auto aber ich komm da scho hin  waren heut wieder glaub mir mitlerweilen is am steinbruch so viel des langt fürn ganzen tag! musst nur sagen wann und wo gg

lg sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (29. März 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Versuch macht klug
> Na is noch alles dran, so schlimm war's net, hat ja nur Andy life miterlebt
> Aber is noch alles dran und lässt sich alles bewegen
> Nächstes WE wirds halt nochmal probiert


 
Na, schön das es dir gut geht!
Nächstemal wenn du sowas machst, sagste bitte Bescheid und es wird gefilmt! (dann gäbe es wieder tausende sinnlose Komentare)
Wer nicht wagt, gewinnt nichts! oder so.....

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (29. März 2009)

Naja, die blauen Flecken kommen langsam zum Vorschein. Bin wohl doch nicht so sanft gelandet 
Na klar, nächste mal wird gefilmt, dann seh ich wenigstens was ich falsch mache


----------



## gänswercher (29. März 2009)

nabend ihr lieben, der typ mit dem braunen geländefahrrad sagt erstma DANKE fürs mitbiken lassen. Ist mit euch nochn richtig geiler nachmittag geworden (ausser das sich das mädel abgelegt hat, aber respect für den move ). hoffe man sieht sich.

grüßle und nochn schönen abend allseits
gänswercher


----------



## sniper4076 (29. März 2009)

na immer wieder gerne! wie gesagt allein fährts sichs ******* bist immer gern willkommen jo heut hat echt fun gemacht bin ma auf morgen gespannt!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. März 2009)

war funny heute! 

@Sascha - Video ist Online 
..... auf meiner Page mal ein paar Zusammenschnitte von heute! 

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## sniper4076 (29. März 2009)

jo sau geil unser cameramann macht sich so langsam da mach ma ja bald der rampage konkurrenz so in 5-8 jahren  ! ich glaub die wollen dat so nich musst den link reinsetzen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. März 2009)

Quali is a bissi mies - hat Youtube ganz schön runtergeschreddert. 
Is zwar nich die Beste Cam, aber des Original is um Klassen besser. Wers habe möchte bitte kontaktieren 
Hat ca 180MB


----------



## Lulatsch1 (29. März 2009)

Hi,
nach unseren Gespräch heut - hier zwei Links von Raketenbikes!
Damit geht es bestimmt besser den Berg hoch!

http://www.c-turbines.ch/frameset.html
genauer Zugang: > Raketen > Raketbike 1/2

Lulatsch


----------



## sniper4076 (29. März 2009)

klar mach ma beide videos bzw alles was hast fertig und haus auf cd wenns passt hole ich sie morgen abend ab 
lg sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (29. März 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> war funny heute!
> 
> @Sascha - Video ist Online
> ..... auf meiner Page mal ein paar Zusammenschnitte von heute!
> ...


 
@Markus,
echt geile Mucke!

Kannste mir das Filmchen mal schicken!?

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (30. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> @Markus,
> echt geile Mucke!
> 
> Kannste mir das Filmchen mal schicken!?
> ...


Die musste er ja jetzt auch nehmen nachdem ich mich über die letzte Beschwert habe


----------



## hofschalk (30. März 2009)

so....back from "work" 
war top-tag heute, aber jetzt bin ich erst mal im a.... und muss meine dehybierung beseitigen.

respect @ sniper, der die pro-line vernichtet hat


----------



## Diva1986 (30. März 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach unseren Gespräch heut - hier zwei Links von Raketenbikes!
> Damit geht es bestimmt besser den Berg hoch!
> 
> ...



Grad mal angeschaut, das wäre ja mal das richtige für mich  Hab ich auf jeden Fall den Speed drauf den ich brauche *hehe*


----------



## sniper4076 (30. März 2009)

jo hofschalk war der hammer echt! als wir da hinngefahren sind dacht ich mir oh gott die dinger sind ja höher wie ich aber dank ktm ja super geil gemeistert an den auchnochmal ein riesen dank! und dann wo ich die line mit den 4 doubles das erste mal hintereinander durch bin wär mir fast das grinsen aus dem helm gefallen! müssen wir dringen wiederholen muss da noch an meiner line arbeiten der scheiß macht ja mehr wie süchtig und heut is erst dienstag ich glaub des wird ne kurze woche gg! 
leute steinbruch is out wir fahren etz dahin des macht mehr spaß und für jeden was dabei! 

lg sascha


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2009)

wo wart ihr denn?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (30. März 2009)

an der dirt/bmx strecke im wald beim steinbruch eh sowat geniales dahinten wird mein neuer lieblingsspielplatz gg!


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2009)

Ah, ok, dann weiss ich schon wo  Letzten Herbst waren da noch ein paar Leute käftig am schaufeln, wie sieht das denn jetzt aus?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (30. März 2009)

eigentlich ganz gut..der northshore is zwar eingebrochen, aber der war eh zu hoch 
die 4er line is ganz gut, die haben wir heut noch bissl anfängertauglich "unterlegt" 
und 2-3 kleiner sprünge und ein kleiner table sind au da...für mich


----------



## Lulatsch1 (30. März 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Die musste er ja jetzt auch nehmen nachdem ich mich über die letzte Beschwert habe


 
@Diva
Wie geht es dir? 
Aha, war ich nicht der einzige der sich über die Mucke beschwert hatte! 

War heut mit Gänswercher am Heidenberg, war echt geil!
Habe auch wieder etwas gelernt!
Fortsetzung folgt!!

Lulatsch


----------



## thehahn (31. März 2009)

War heut mit Gänswercher am Heidenberg, war echt geil!
Habe auch wieder etwas gelernt!
Fortsetzung folgt!!

Lulatsch[/quote]


Hab Ihr alle Urlaub ?  Der eine hüpft über BMX Strecken, der andere downhillt (gutes Wort ;o) ) am Heidenberg...

nur einer arbeitet ...


----------



## Diva1986 (31. März 2009)

Nein Frank, ich war auch bis 18.30 in der Arbeit ... 
Irgendjemand muss ja das Geld Nachhause bringen


----------



## hofschalk (31. März 2009)

nachher wieder steinbruch!!! 
der KTM ist schon seit 10 vor ort und schaufelt 

also ab 13 uhr, falls noch jemand zeit/lust hat


----------



## gänswercher (31. März 2009)

Howdy, 
also Resturlaub is scho was grässliches, da musst andauernd zum biken und dann noch bei dem gruselwetter, voll die hitzewelle ausgebrochen. mir graut schon vor dem saftyjacket, da schwimmst drin, wie "Ramses im eigenen Saft". 
Werd heut auch zum steinbrüchlein kommen wenns recht is.

Hey sniper alter dIRt-rocker, muss ich mir etz nochn bmx kaufen oder komm ich über die "hubbl" mitm demo auch drüber (also ohne zerbröseln natürlich)?

grüßle


----------



## hofschalk (31. März 2009)

da kommst da au drüber...alles eine frage des könnens. 
ich hab ja des bighit und au schon fast geschafft und bin blutiger anfänger. 
aber der gute lehrer ist ja wieder dabei

bis später.


----------



## sniper4076 (31. März 2009)

Ich bin drüber gekommen. Und war fett gg. Wie Fräulein und ich lass mir in München die Sonne auf den hintern scheinen. . Will auch aber Donnerstag gehts heim Juhu also Freitag biken die Herren. Und ulli schick ma mal dei nr als pm bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (31. März 2009)

thehahn schrieb:


> War heut mit Gänswercher am Heidenberg, war echt geil!
> Habe auch wieder etwas gelernt!
> Fortsetzung folgt!!
> 
> Lulatsch


 

Hab Ihr alle Urlaub ?  Der eine hüpft über BMX Strecken, der andere downhillt (gutes Wort ;o) ) am Heidenberg...

nur einer arbeitet ...[/QUOTE]

Auch ich muß arbeiten 
 Du bist nich alleine


----------



## Diva1986 (31. März 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Ich bin drüber gekommen. Und war fett gg. Wie Fräulein und ich lass mir in München die Sonne auf den hintern scheinen.



Wat is mit mir????


----------



## hofschalk (31. März 2009)

unser lehrmeister 

leider miese quali, wenn handy auf youtube trifft


----------



## sniper4076 (2. April 2009)

Juhu woend. Packt die Bikes aus der Adrenalin verrückte is aufn weg nach Hause  und will dropen und jumpen gg.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (2. April 2009)

Sag ich ja immer! Total gest .......   

Hab morgen frei 

Könnte evtl am Nachmittag

He Sniper, vielleicht könn ma a paar highjump Filmchen drehen???


----------



## sniper4076 (2. April 2009)

Klar bin ich dabei du springst ich Film bin doch schüchtern  sag wann und ich komm zu dir rüber. Auserdem was heist hier ges...... ? Des is einfach Leben der gaaaaanz normale Wahnsinn  
Also an alle mitlesenden morgen Nachmittag High jumpen zwischen 30 cm und 45 cm lol


----------



## mtbwolf77 (2. April 2009)

Mr. Intense is auch mit dabei. 
Muss aber mal schaun was Morgen beim Doc rauskommt. Muss doch mit zum Frauenarzt.
Vielleicht gehts glei ins Krankenhaus - dann is erst mal a kleine Bikepause 

Aber ich hab ihr gesagt sie soll mit der Geburt no bis Sonntag Abend warten - dann gibts no a scheenes Bikewochenende 

Fand sie nich so witzig - Frauen halt


----------



## sniper4076 (2. April 2009)

Versteh ich net . Was die immer haben also echt. Ach und Frau bitte überles des etz mal


----------



## Diva1986 (2. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Fand sie nich so witzig - Frauen halt



Ich glaubs etz geht los... 

Schon mal dran gedacht dein Fahrrard am 06.06 zu heiraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (2. April 2009)

Nô net wirklich des is mir zu unflexible und unhandlich im Bett


----------



## ulli! (2. April 2009)

grüß euch, bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch mal dabei
mit was für rädern kommt ihr morgen an bzw. wirds ne anstrengende oder eher gemächliche tour?
hoffentlich ist morgn nich so warm wie heut, ging heut schon beim hochschieben ein


----------



## sniper4076 (2. April 2009)

Tour weniger glaub ich mehr droppen und tables bzw Double und wenn dann ne kleine Runde dafür setz ich mich ein  und ich komm mit einem kona stinky


----------



## sniper4076 (3. April 2009)

guten morgen die herren! wollt nur mal die info geben das gänsewercher und ich um 13.00 bei der fahrradkiste sind und danach ans steinbrüchle kommen! ich schätz mal so zwischen 14.00 und 14.30 so grob!

lg sniper


----------



## Tabibuschua (3. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ihr gesagt sie soll mit der Geburt no bis Sonntag Abend warten - dann gibts no a scheenes Bikewochenende
> 
> Fand sie nich so witzig - Frauen halt



da bin ich voll deiner Meinung, mtbwolf! :] 
Hab heut leider erst gegen 17:30 aus, ergo könnt ich frühestens so um 18:15 am Brüchlein sein, aber weng mitspielen würd ich schon gern!

Morgen gehts dann wie gesagt nach Osternohe.


----------



## sniper4076 (3. April 2009)

na mal schauen ob wir dann noch da sind aber du hast ja peggys nr kannst ja dann mal durchrufen bei ihr weil die wollt auch noch nachkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. April 2009)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Wo seit ihr dann?


----------



## sniper4076 (3. April 2009)

ich ruf dich an wenn wir vom joe wegfahren dann treff ma uns am parkplatz! aber wie gesagt sind um 13.00 drinn und ich schätz mal 14.00 is ne gute zeit! also 14.00 +- 5 min am parkplatz!

lg sniper


----------



## Tabibuschua (3. April 2009)

bin 16Uhr beim Doc und versuche direkt danach zum Brüchlein zu kommen.
scheiss Husten ey, wehe das is allergisch, dann fress ich ne Apotheke leer, ich will biken verdammt! 
freu mich drauf euch alle kennenzulernen :]
und ich hoffe ihr seit dann noch da! :]


----------



## ulli! (3. April 2009)

grüß euch
sniper du hast nich zufällig noch platz fürn radel im auto?


----------



## Diva1986 (3. April 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> grüß euch
> sniper du hast nich zufällig noch platz fürn radel im auto?



Ne hat er nicht, er wird selber von jemanden mitgenommen - er kann dir nur nicht antworten weil er schon unterwegs ist


----------



## Diva1986 (3. April 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> freu mich drauf euch alle kennenzulernen :]
> und ich hoffe ihr seit dann noch da! :]



LOL Glaub mir, den Spruch wirst du noch bereuen


----------



## sniper4076 (3. April 2009)

doch kann er weil Mann hat ja ein vernünftiges tele . Aber Frau hat leider recht mich holt selber wer ab. Aber evtl ulli schreib mal MTBwolf an evtl kann der dich einsmmeln wär etz so ne Idee weis aber nich wie gesagt meld dich einfach mal bei ihm.


----------



## ulli! (3. April 2009)

alles kloar ich komm dann mit öffentlichen
dann gibts jetz erstmal frühstück


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. April 2009)

Sers, fahr etz dann die nächsten 30min los

Hätte no für 1 Bike Platz - falls ich jemanden abholen oder mitnehmen soll????


----------



## Diva1986 (3. April 2009)

ich würd ja gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (3. April 2009)

lecker bier und n kipsche aufm balkon 
spass hats gemacht, auf dass alle gut heimkommen


----------



## sniper4076 (3. April 2009)

na nach dem tag passt das perfekt zum ausklang! war wiedermal echt spitze mit euch immer wieder gerne  respekt an Rouven der sich bei dem großen double zerlegt hat sah nich gut aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! aber der rest heut perfekt auch dank an gänsewercher fürs abholen!
@mtbwolf ladense doch bitte mal des video hoch !

lg sniper


----------



## Tabibuschua (4. April 2009)

jau war n netter Nachmittag/ Abend gestern :] 
echt nette Runde und auch wenn ich mich nur ein paar wenige kleine Drops getraut hab, war sehr fein :]


----------



## Lulatsch1 (4. April 2009)

Hey Leute,
was geht heute??
Super Wetter drausen!

Lulatsch


----------



## sniper4076 (4. April 2009)

Grad spontan auf dem weg mach osternohe  mal schauen was des heut wird. Werd heut Abend Bericht erstatten. Lg sniper


----------



## sniper4076 (4. April 2009)

So wieder am Heimweg ist ganz witzig Haufen verschiedene lines zum fahren von singletrail oder mit jumps jeder Höhe und geile northshore.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2009)

Schee schee - Cam dabei gehabt? 
auch für Anfänger was dabei 

Wie schauts morgen aus? Wann wollt ihr los? 

So wie es aussieht bin ich dabei - Nachwuchs mag noch nich so wirklich rauskommen 
Hat Angst vor der grausamen Welt! 

Ach ja 2 neue Videos sind glei Online

auf meiner Page .......

Für Kritiken und Anregungen bin ich immer offen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2009)

Und a paar Fotos sind auf meine Page im Album ....


----------



## thehahn (4. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Schee schee - Cam dabei gehabt?
> auch für Anfänger was dabei
> 
> Wie schauts morgen aus? Wann wollt ihr los?
> ...



Morgen ne Tour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2009)

Sniper wollt zum Tiergarten. Treffpunkt Löwensaal
Wann????


----------



## Tabibuschua (4. April 2009)

ja war schee, bis auf den letzten dummen Jump -> Rippenprellung mit Verdacht auf Bruch.
adieu Bikegemeinde, wir sehen uns irgendwann in paar Wochen.
btw. es war nicht an dem Jump, Sniper, sondern an nem verkackten kleinen Scheissteil, vorwärts überschlagen, volle Lotte aufm Rücken gelandet.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2009)

Autsch! 
Na doll! Und das bei dem Wetter zum 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MrSnoxx (5. April 2009)

Jo wenn morgen was zusammen geht sagt bescheid ich wäre evtl dabei wenn ich wieder fit bin ^^


----------



## Lulatsch1 (5. April 2009)

Hey, erzählt mal was in Osternohe so geht!? Ausser angeknackste Rippen - gute Besserung!!

Lulatsch


----------



## thehahn (5. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Sniper wollt zum Tiergarten. Treffpunkt Löwensaal
> Wann????



12.15 - 12.30 Uhr lande ich 

wer kommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (5. April 2009)

morgen die herren! bin grad helle geworden und noch kein plan was geht!!


----------



## MrSnoxx (5. April 2009)

hm tiergarten wäre ich dabei =)
12.30 klingt gut - kommst du wieder mitm großen roten bus thehahn?

Edit:
Kann sein das ich bischen später komm wäre cool wenn du auf mich wartest


----------



## Maeggus (5. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Schee schee - Cam dabei gehabt?
> auch für Anfänger was dabei
> 
> Wie schauts morgen aus? Wann wollt ihr los?
> ...



Hy,

dein Video Freudensprünge in den Frühling; Wo  ist das Aufgenommen???

Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (5. April 2009)

des haben wir auf der dirt bahn bei worzeldorf am alten kanal wo der kiosk ist aufgenommen!


----------



## hofschalk (5. April 2009)

soo, bin wieder im lande....ich sehe alle haben fleissig geübt und sind mir um meilen voraus 

da war man mal 4 tage im schönen schwarzwald und keine zeit zum biken gehabt 

aber fette dirtbahn wäre im ort gewesen


----------



## SunTzu (5. April 2009)

@mtbwolf: hab grad mal in deinem album geblättert. dann ward ihr das am freitag am alten kanal.
ich war einer der crosser, die da mal etwas sinnlos in der gegend rumstanden.
wenn mein knie wieder fit ist, werd ich da auch öfters mal wieder hin.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. April 2009)

Ja das waren wir  - also des nächste mal ein Fully mitbringen und mitmachen 

Heute gings mal wieder zum Tiergarten. War schee. Nur ein bischen überfüllt.
Der Wahnsinn was da los is.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. April 2009)

@hofschalk - wie Schwarzwald und keine Zeit zum biken???
Des is ja wie Bier ohne Alc


----------



## MrSnoxx (5. April 2009)

So bin nun auch wieder daheim
War ne coole Runde heute am Tiergarten
bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## sniper4076 (6. April 2009)

Ich war Grad in Ingolstadt auf dem weg nach München. Als die bösen Lautsprecher verkündeten das sich leider einer vorm Zug geschmissen hat.  Der arme Kerl aber des einen leid is dem andern die Freud. In richtung München geht die nächsten std nix mehr. Drumm Fahr ich etz heim also leuts macht Ansage für heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (6. April 2009)

jo also ich wär heute nachmittag evtl auch wieder dabei - hab ja zum glück Ferien =)


----------



## ulli! (6. April 2009)

würd zwar gern bei dem angenehmen wetter aber muss für morgen chemiepraktikum lernen.
hab dann von donnerstag bis dienstag/mittwoch frei also radeln


----------



## MrSnoxx (6. April 2009)

Hexho also wie siehts nu aus für heute geht irgendwas zusammen? Sniper meld dich mal ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (6. April 2009)

ja so wie es aussieht tiergaten muss aber noch rücksprache mit frau halten! snoxx wat liegt an


----------



## MrSnoxx (6. April 2009)

Hab grad ne pn von gänswercher bekommen :


> Howdy, Lulatsch und ich werden an Tiergarten fahren. ca 15.30. Sniper und Diva kommen wahrsch. auch mit.
> Grüßle
> 
> Ps ich fahrn braunes Demo mit blauen Felgen, Lulatsch fährtn Baustahl.



Ich denk für ne kurze Runde von maximal 2std wäre ich dabei =)


----------



## ulli! (6. April 2009)

ich überleg auch grad schon


----------



## sniper4076 (6. April 2009)

fals wir kommen ein kona 08 stinky schwarz weiß und grün weißer helm und ein bionicon grün/weiß


----------



## MrSnoxx (6. April 2009)

okke ich komm mitm roten großen Volvo und nem Spezi Enduro und wiesem helm&trikot ^^


----------



## ulli! (6. April 2009)

ich komm mitm weissen scott gambler, bräunlich-grün angezogen 
löwensaal oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SunTzu (6. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ja das waren wir  - also des nächste mal ein Fully mitbringen und mitmachen
> 
> .



erst in zwei monaten wieder, wenn mein kreuzband wieder belastbar ist


----------



## hofschalk (6. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> @hofschalk - wie Schwarzwald und keine Zeit zum biken???
> Des is ja wie Bier ohne Alc



tja mei die arbeit 

aber dafür war ich nah am brennenden viva la france


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. April 2009)

ich werd wohl morgen ein wenig am Steinbrüchlein rumdüsen, so ab 17 Uhr.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (7. April 2009)

Ich kotz ab Wetter is geil und ich Hock in dem sch........ München.


----------



## Tabibuschua (7. April 2009)

beschwer dich nicht, es könnte schlimmer sein! schau mich an: ich hock daheim, schau mir Unterschichten TV den janzen Tag an und fress Schmerzmittel auf dass ich normal atmen und sch***** kann! ^^


----------



## MrSnoxx (7. April 2009)

Is morgen reinzufällig jmd von euch am Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (7. April 2009)

servus
welche uhrzeit? hab bis 15:30 vorlesung sprich ab vier bis halb 5 könnt ich am parkplatz sein.

@diva sind die videos was geworden?


----------



## sniper4076 (7. April 2009)

Ja sind sie inklusive deines leichten Fehlers .  Der is der beste von den Videos gg


----------



## hofschalk (8. April 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## Diva1986 (8. April 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> @diva sind die videos was geworden?



Jo stell ich heute Abend mal online wenn ich dazu komme. Muss ich noch zusammenschnippeln.. 

Achne... Sniper hat die Videos ja mit nach München genommen. Dann musst dich bis Donnerstag gedulden


----------



## MrSnoxx (8. April 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> servus
> welche uhrzeit? hab bis 15:30 vorlesung sprich ab vier bis halb 5 könnt ich am parkplatz sein.
> 
> @diva sind die videos was geworden?



Hm jo so gegen 4 klingt doch ganz vernünftig - fährt sonst noch jmd mit?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. April 2009)

Hab ab sofort Urlaub - bis 27.04
Wenn jemand mal tagsüber Lust zum biken hat ????

Nachwuchs mag auch no net raus.
Also hab ich no solange frei


----------



## MrSnoxx (8. April 2009)

Öhm joa wie schautsn morgen aus - ich wäre eig schon dabei =)


----------



## Lulatsch1 (8. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hab ab sofort Urlaub - bis 27.04
> Wenn jemand mal tagsüber Lust zum biken hat ????
> 
> Nachwuchs mag auch no net raus.
> Also hab ich no solange frei


 
Jo, morgen Nachmittag wäre OK!
Muß Bike testen!

Lulatsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. April 2009)

Na Supi - so gegen 15.30 ???

MrSnoxx kannst ja mal die Nr. per PM schicken.


----------



## MrSnoxx (9. April 2009)

Jo du hast Pn - wo woln mer uns treffen? Tiergaren oder Steinbrüchlein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (9. April 2009)

Falls ihr euch am Tiergarten trefft, sagt bescheid evtl. komm ich auch vorbei. Bin nur ziemlich angeschlagen von gestern.


----------



## Diva1986 (9. April 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> Falls ihr euch am Tiergarten trefft, sagt bescheid evtl. komm ich auch vorbei. Bin nur ziemlich angeschlagen von gestern.



Unfall gehabt?


----------



## ulli! (9. April 2009)

Ne das nicht *hust*  meine Handgelenke sind nur nich so fröhlich (immer diese 10 meter drops )


----------



## sniper4076 (9. April 2009)

Ja ne is klar ulli will ich am woend sehen den drop . Bin etz auch auf dem heimweg muss aber um16.00 zum doc . Hab ne scheis mittelohr entzündung voll zum kotzen.


----------



## MrSnoxx (9. April 2009)

Heyho ich weis nich ob ichs bis um 15:30 schaff weil ich warte noch auf meine neuen Bremsen und will die denn gleich montieren ...
Ich meld mich aber ncohma wies aussieht und ob ich evtl nachkommen muss


----------



## MrSnoxx (9. April 2009)

so wäre jetz fertig - wo treffen wir uns???


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. April 2009)

Sind ca 16.30 am Parkplatz vom Steinbrüchlein. Wollen evtl ne Runde kurbeln.

Wenn noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat - einfach so zwischen 16.20 und 16.40 aufkreuzen


----------



## sniper4076 (10. April 2009)

so leute macht mal ne ansage was heut geht? würde gern heut raus! ach und nochma ne andere frage evtl wer noch ne kettenführung zuhause rummliegen?


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2009)

so guten morgen allerseits was steht nu heute an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehahn (10. April 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> so leute macht mal ne ansage was heut geht? würde gern heut raus! ach und nochma ne andere frage evtl wer noch ne kettenführung zuhause rummliegen?





genau  was geht heute ?


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2009)

Was haltet ihr von Tiergarten?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. April 2009)

Hab heut Familientag. Etz gehts dann Karpfenessen 

Hab übrigens ein bisschen Muskellater von gestern.


----------



## hofschalk (10. April 2009)

grml...warum bin ich immer net da, wenn alle zeit zum fahren haben 
und mein helm und jacket sind immer no net da
nächste woche geb ich ihm noch, dann bestell ichs im internet


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2009)

Wie schauts nu aus hat schon jmd was geplant?


----------



## ulli! (10. April 2009)

morgen, 
ich hab ne tretlager-kefü ohne rolle
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...am-Kettenfuehrung-2009-Innenlager::13240.html
ne rolle kostet aber auch schon 20 euro original von truvativ, hab noch eine im keller die dreht sich nur nichmehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2009)

thehahn und sniper wie wähs aus mit ner runde Tiergarten?


----------



## Lulatsch1 (10. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hab heut Familientag. Etz gehts dann Karpfenessen
> 
> Hab übrigens ein bisschen Muskellater von gestern.


 
Jo, ich habe keinen Later! Aber schöö anstrengend war´s gestern!
Aber mein Handgelenk macht Ärger, werd mich heute etwas schonen!
Vielleicht etwas am Heidenberg biken!!

Lulatsch


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2009)

Hey Lulatsch heidenberg wäre ich auch dabei wann würdsdir in etwa passen?


----------



## sniper4076 (10. April 2009)

kein plan leute wird sich kurzfristig zeigen


----------



## sniper4076 (10. April 2009)

grad erfahren von frau wernn dann tiergarten so zwischen 4 und 5 lg bin über tele erreichbar


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2009)

oke ich wart ma ab was lulatsch sagt weil hiedenberg wäre auch ne nette sache für mich


----------



## sniper4076 (10. April 2009)

Jo halt euch auf den laufenden. Kann ja von unterwegs ins internet. Grad am frühstücken


----------



## sniper4076 (10. April 2009)

Mr snoxx schick ma mal dei tele nr.


----------



## Diva1986 (10. April 2009)

Wir düsen mal zur BMX Bahn zum Steinbruch, haben Handy dabei wenn noch jemand nachkommen will


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. April 2009)

so, kleines neues Video vom Donnerstag is Online.
Viel gefahren, wenig gespielt - schee wars trotzdem 

diesmal nich auf youtube - die löschen im Moment fast bei jeden Video den Sound :kotz:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1433


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (11. April 2009)

morgen
was geht heute?


----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2009)

kein plan was machn der herr gänsewercher und da lulatsch? mtbwolf fällt heut aus der bzw frau bekommt des kind heut irgendwie laut doc!


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2009)

also ich fahr ne Eisdielen-Tour nach Cadolzburg  Wenn jemand mitwill, möge er es sagen, dann würde ich 15 Uhr an der Veste vorbeikommen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## gänswercher (11. April 2009)

Howdy, also steinbrüchlein wäre unsererseits (lulatsch, gänswercher, bekannter) angesagt. am tiergarten wirst no nett mal nen parkplatz bekommen.
Treffpunkt 14.30 am parkplatz.
 lG
gänswercher


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. April 2009)

Nachwuchs is no net da - vielleicht komm ich heut no a Stündla aufs Rad 

Wann seit ihr am Bruch?


----------



## gänswercher (11. April 2009)

Hi, 
14.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.

so long
gänswercher


----------



## Lulatsch1 (11. April 2009)

gänswercher schrieb:


> Howdy, also steinbrüchlein wäre unsererseits (lulatsch, gänswercher, bekannter) angesagt. am tiergarten wirst no nett mal nen parkplatz bekommen.
> Treffpunkt 14.30 am parkplatz.
> lG
> gänswercher


 
Hey,
war wieder geiler Nachmittag und ich bin total Platt!!

Mal sehen was morgen geht, aber ich denke mal eine Pause wäre angebracht!!

Lulatsch


----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2009)

lulatsch oder mtbwolf bitte mal um anruf wegen der scheiß neuen kette! danke scho mal


----------



## hofschalk (11. April 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was morgen geht, aber ich denke mal eine Pause wäre angebracht!!
> 
> Lulatsch



bitte morgen keine pause!!!! dann kann ich auch mal wieder mitfahren 

wie sieht es nächstes we mit osternohe aus? fahrt ihr und wenn ja wann? weil wollt mir evtl samstag frei nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2009)

ja auf jedenfall osternohe nächste woche! ja ne morgen keine pause spinnt ihr will morgen fahren bitte


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. April 2009)

Rippen werden langsam wieder, Samstag is dann so ab 10 Uhr Osternohe angesagt.
mal sehen ob mit oder ohne Bike...gnarf.
Leute, fahrt ja net ohne Jacket , ich kann`s nur nochmal betonen!


----------



## hofschalk (11. April 2009)

ja wenn ich doch schon nur mein jacket hätte 

wie siehts morgen aus, so ab 14 uhr? 
oder lieber früher?
und wo: steinbruch, kisok, buck oder doch lieber bei euch?

fragen über fragen


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. April 2009)

Okke ich seh schon des wird morgen nixx mit pause - naja egal ich wäre eig bei nahe zu allem dabei ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (12. April 2009)

ja kein plan was wollen wir denn tun heut? ich begrenz mal auf tiergarten steinbruch oder kiosk gg! ach und markus is seit gestern 23.50 wieder papa geworden! ich hoff er frisst mich etz net weil ich es ankündige
und aufn herrn snoxx sei tele nr wart ich noch per pn gg


----------



## hofschalk (12. April 2009)

ich würd sagen wir starten am steinbruch und arbeiten uns dann langsam richtung kisok vor 
ist ja keine weltreise. und dann schleissen wir den rundweg mit einem kühlen blonden ab.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (12. April 2009)

joa klint nich übel wann solls losgehn

Sniper du hast pn


----------



## hofschalk (12. April 2009)

also mir würde so ab 14 uhr ganz gut passen....aber ich kann auch nachkommen, wenns euch früher rauszieht...


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. April 2009)

also ich richte mich da nach euch - ich wär innerhalb von 20 minuten startklar


----------



## sniper4076 (12. April 2009)

14.00 am steinbruch parkplatz hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. April 2009)

jo mein ich auch ^^

Wie schauts aus lulatsch und gänswercher seit ihr auch dabei?


----------



## Lulatsch1 (12. April 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> jo mein ich auch ^^
> 
> Wie schauts aus lulatsch und gänswercher seit ihr auch dabei?


 
Ne, hab heute ne Pause gemacht!! War etwas mit meinen Dreirad unterwegs und habe neue Strecken gesucht!

Hey Leute,
geht mal zu folgender Web:
http://de.sevenload.com/ und dann unter Suche: lagotrails 
Da gibt es 4 saugeile Videos aus den Alpen!!! Schaut es euch mal an!!
Wer dann noch nicht genug hat kann nochmal unter "grande extrema" o. "westalpen" suchen!!
Wer hat Bock auf solchen Touren????

Morgen werde ich etwas am Heidenberg fahren!!

Wer hat Bock???

Lulatsch


----------



## gänswercher (12. April 2009)

nabend beiernand,
also die trails aus dem video sind scho geil, aber wie komm ich mit meine "steckerlasbeine" da nauf ? 
bin ja für meine ausdauernde kondition und grausligen uphilleigenschaften bekannt . aber mal ein betriebsausflügle des schwabach-freds wär scho mal nett schlecht.

Biken is bei mir morgen eher mau, werd morgen nachmittag mal der verwandschaft nen besuch abstatten und die kuchenplatten plündern. Kann jemand in der früh, bzw vormittag? 

grüßle
gänswercher


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. April 2009)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (12. April 2009)

jo ma schauen mtbwolf und wir wollten steinbruch a bissi fahren oder tiergarten zum tom sind noch nicht zu einer entscheidungsfindung gekommen außer der cocktail vorhinn gggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## Diva1986 (12. April 2009)

Den Beitrag des betrunkenen Mannes einfach ignorieren 

Wir vermuten mal Steinbruch, schreiben aber morgen früh nochmal ins Forum wo es wirklich hingeht.

Also Leute, schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (13. April 2009)

guten morgen allerseits lasst mal hören was ihr heute so anstellt


----------



## sniper4076 (13. April 2009)

bis etz noch kein plan werd etz erst mal in deine richtung fahren mit frau kurz bei meinen eltern vorbei schauen! dann die üblichen stellen zur auswahl steinbruch oder tiergarten!


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. April 2009)

okke meldet euch halt wenn ihr was genaueres wisst


----------



## Diva1986 (13. April 2009)

Machen wir


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. April 2009)

Hab heut auch 2 stunden Ausgang 
Frau is no im KH und Oma passt auf die Kiddies auf.

Denk so gegen 15uhr

Steinbruch oder Tiergarten? Wobei der Tiergartenparkplatz
Wahrscheinlich total überfüllt is


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. April 2009)

joa ich denk wohl das Steinbruch auch sinnvoller is da wird nich ganz so viel los sein


----------



## ulli! (13. April 2009)

so ich bin auch mal wieder ausgenüchtert und wär soweit heut dann wohl auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. April 2009)

14.45Uhr am Steinbruch/ Parkplatz
Ein bisschen spielen


----------



## sniper4076 (13. April 2009)

so 1 crash hinter mir sche wars bild von dem beschissenem landing folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (13. April 2009)

Video lädt grad noch, dauert no 50 Min, danach link ich  mal. Ist ne Zusammenfassung von den letzten Ausflügen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. April 2009)

Habt wohl kein VDSL 50MBIT ????  
Da lädts schneller hoch.

Ach ja hier ein Pic kurz vorm Einschlag 






Schaut aber stylisch aus!!!


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. April 2009)

so ich bin auch wieder gut daheim angekommen - heute sogar ohne bäume umarmen ^^


----------



## Diva1986 (13. April 2009)

So, Video is da:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFseCGIHL4k"]YouTube - MTB Steinbruch & Tiergarten[/ame]


----------



## hofschalk (14. April 2009)

hat heute jemand zeit für ne kleine weichei-session


----------



## hofschalk (14. April 2009)

so....nachdem heute nix zamging war ich bissl shoppen 

ab jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr am berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (14. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> so....nachdem heute nix zamging war ich bissl shoppen
> 
> ab jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr am berg


Ich werd dich demnächst dran erinnern


----------



## sniper4076 (14. April 2009)

hast alles bekommen? muss nur noch 1-2 tage aussetzen grrrrrrrr


----------



## gänswercher (14. April 2009)

Tacchh,
mr. snoxx und ich werden morgen ab 10 Uhr am steinbrüchlein rumhüpfen. Noch wer interesse?

grüßle


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. April 2009)

oh man - würde gerne mitfahren. Muss aber ein bisschen mithelfen daheim und die nächste Bikegeneration pflegen und hegen. Frau is heut ausm Krankenhaus heim gekommen.
Vielleicht schaff ich die Woche noch nen Ausritt

He Sniper wie gehts den Verletzungen? Alles wieder fit?






Hier mal ein Pic vom Nico


----------



## ulli! (14. April 2009)

nico is immer gut so heiß ich auch mit bürgerlichem namen (edit nicolai)

wer hat denn letztens was von killermücken erzählt, mich hat irgendwas in die wade gestochen und das is grad abnormal (4cm durchmesser verhärtet und "schmerzen" beim belasten)?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. April 2009)

Ja is a schöner Name 

Das mit den Killermücken war ich! Die gibts echt! 
Hab hier scho mehrfach welche gesehen - nur erwischt hat mich no keine! 

Kuckst du: 





In den Tropen verbreitet die Asiatische Tigermücke gefährliche Krankheiten wie das Dengue-Fieber oder Chikungunya. Seit 1990 ist sie in Italien heimisch. Nun hat sie Deutschland erreicht. 
Die Tigermücke ist aggressiv, sie attackiert besonders gerne Menschen, und ihre Stiche schmerzen. Wo sie auftaucht, kann sie sich binnen weniger Jahre zur Plage entwickeln.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. April 2009)

Das bedeutet schneller fahren als die blöde Mücke fliegen kann


----------



## gänswercher (14. April 2009)

@ mtbwolf: Glückwunsch zu Eurem Nico und viel Spass mit dem Kleinen.

Grüßle


----------



## ulli! (14. April 2009)

du willst mir doch nur angst machen wegen fiber, virus & pest dass ich am freitag nich nach osternohe will  

wer is denn alles dabei eigentlich, ich bin fr-so da; unser bus is voll


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. April 2009)

Wie Osternohe???
Wer fährt alles mit? Und wann?

Vielleicht bekomm ich von der Frau frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (14. April 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> hast alles bekommen? muss nur noch 1-2 tage aussetzen grrrrrrrr



falls du mich meinst: jo...hab jetzt hier gekauft..hatte keinen bock mehr,auf den kaschper in augschburg zu warten...glei morgen mal einweihen

@mtbwolf: herzlichen glückwunsch zum nachwuchs


----------



## sniper4076 (15. April 2009)

Ja zieht alles ein bisschen aber Ohr macht mehr zu schaffen drumm auch Grad wach tut weh wie Sau.


----------



## hofschalk (15. April 2009)

hat noch jemand lust auf ne kleine abendsession am steinbruch ?

jetzt ist nimmer so warm


----------



## sniper4076 (15. April 2009)

Grad am dutzenteich am Grillen  schätz mal das ich vor Freitag nicht fit bin


----------



## Tabibuschua (16. April 2009)

@ Osternohe: ich werd Samstag mit Kamera und ohne Bike rausschauen. denk mal so irgendwas zwischen 10-12 Uhr bis ca. 14-16Uhr, je nach Bock und fotografiergeilen Opfern ;]


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2009)

so: just 4 info.....werd ab 12.30 bissl steinbruch/kiosk unterwegs sein...vllt hat ja noch jemand lust nachzukommen.


----------



## gänswercher (16. April 2009)

Joo, werd dann auch so ab 14.00 uhr am Steinbrüchlein auftauchen.

Grüßle


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2009)

Leute ab morgen musst ich wieder fit sein.


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2009)

so.....gut dass ich jetzt alles zum fahren beinander hab.....fall für min. 6 wochen aus 

dafür kann ich am sa mit nach osternohe.....zum zuschauen 

wer den fehler findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (16. April 2009)

Autsch! Beim biken passiert?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## ulli! (16. April 2009)

gute besserung, bis zum hochsommer wird das schon 


falls des wetter morgen passt (soll ja angeblich regnen, obwohl ich mein teller aufgegessen hab) wer is denn morgen alles in osternohe dabei?

edit: es hat gerade bei mir des pissen angefangen


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2009)

mich am steinbruch um nen baum gewickelt

heut war erster tag mit kompletter schutzausstattung 

fast wärs no auf film gewesen *hrhr*


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. April 2009)

du sollst mir doch nich immer alles nach machen - des mitm bäume umarmen is doch mein spezialgebiet ^^


----------



## klemme58c (16. April 2009)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

heee mal langsam tun - das Jahr ist noch lang ! 

Die besten Orthopäden sind übrigens in Rummelsberg, wenn ihr euch zusammenflicken lassen müsst dann da!

@lulatsch Schau mal unter www.triibwerk.de Hab ich gestern an der Veste getroffen, die Typen bauen gerade eine Freeriderprototypen - mit pornolicous Rohloffnabe und enkoppelter Antriebseinheit.....sehr schön. Seite ist noch im Aufbau!

Dann, die Herren einen schönen Abend noch und gute Besserung! 

gruß, Basti


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> wer den fehler findet, darf ihn behalten



ich hab nur nen Namen und ein Geburtsdatum gefunden.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> du sollst mir doch nich immer alles nach machen - des mitm bäume umarmen is doch mein spezialgebiet ^^


dann sei froh dass du das besser kannst 

ich geh mal auf die couch, meine wunden lecken


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. April 2009)

ich übe ja auch immer fleißig- dann ma gute besserung


----------



## Tabibuschua (17. April 2009)

heya Kollegas. Scheissndreckswetter, aber ich will morgen trotzdem raus nach Osternohe fahren.
Mein Rippenbruch is auch noch am ausheilen, grad gestern wieder frische 20er Packung 600er Ibu gekauft, mal sehen wie lange die diesmal hält.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (17. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> mich am steinbruch um nen baum gewickelt
> 
> heut war erster tag mit kompletter schutzausstattung
> 
> fast wärs no auf film gewesen *hrhr*


 
Na Super, mit voller Schutzausstattung und trotzdem Arm gebrochen!!
Soviel zur Wirkung der Protectoren!
Wünsch dir gute Besserung, das wird schon wieder!!

@klemme58c,
coole Bikes sind das!! Wo kommen die her?

Bin am WE ausser Lande und schaue mir Bikes an!! (http://www.witchbroom.ch/)

Schönes WE und obacht auf Bäume!!

Lulatsch


----------



## norman68 (17. April 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @klemme58c,
> coole Bikes sind das!! Wo kommen die her?
> ...



Schau mal ins Impressum was da steht.

Triibwerk | Kellermannstraße 25 | 90673 Fürth |


----------



## hofschalk (17. April 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig.......und no 6 wochen rumhocken.......net mal zocken geht


----------



## Diva1986 (17. April 2009)

Da sieht man mal, selbst Ausrüstung kann versagen wenn man einen Baum knutscht 

Weil ihr immer alles übertreiben müsst


----------



## hofschalk (17. April 2009)

ich hab ja immer gesagt "wenn ich mein jacket hab, greif ich an"


----------



## sniper4076 (17. April 2009)

aber doch net so


----------



## hofschalk (17. April 2009)

ach des heilt schon wieder...wenigstens musste der baum au leiden 
und zum glück hab ich den double geschafft...gut für die psyche 
fahr ich halt einfach was ohne bäume in zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehahn (18. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ich hab ja immer gesagt "wenn ich mein jacket hab, greif ich an"



Gute Besserung auch !!!

Und beim nächsten mal das richtige Material tragen:


----------



## hofschalk (18. April 2009)

fahrt ihr heut bei dem ******wetter, bzw dieses we nach osternohe.....mag mit und schauen wies euch zerbröselt


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. April 2009)

ne, ich hab mich entschieden bei dem Pisswetter schön brav daheim zu bleiben  
höchstens morgen mal schauen, falls es schön ist. 
Aber nach dem langen Gepisse ist eh alles total durchnässt und aufgeweicht, das macht da draußen net wirklich Spaß


----------



## ulli! (18. April 2009)

also ich werd denk mal vorbeischauen heut


----------



## sniper4076 (18. April 2009)

Ne wir passen auch voll scheis Wetter. Die hatten mal letztes woend aufmachen sollen. Lg wir


----------



## ulli! (18. April 2009)

ich beweg mich doch nich ausm haus...
morgen dann der 3. startversuch 
will jmd mich morgen aus nürnberg nach osternohe fahren?


----------



## sniper4076 (18. April 2009)

ja werden auch morgen starten bzw mal eine tele starten wie es wetter da im mom draußen is weil heut wärs halt net so voll gg


----------



## sniper4076 (19. April 2009)

he leutz gänsewercher und uich sind etz aufn weg nach osternohe sind übers handy erreichbar fals wer nachkommen will.

lg


----------



## ulli! (19. April 2009)

meine butterbrote sind geschmiert und mein zug fährt um 11 ab bin dann so um 12 rum auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. April 2009)

die die nich nach Osternohe düsen können wenn sie Lust und Zeit haben um ca 11.45 bis 12 Uhr am Steinbruch Parkplatz sein

Wollen ne Runde durch den Wald radeln


----------



## hofschalk (19. April 2009)

lust und zeit hätte ich jede menge


----------



## sniper4076 (19. April 2009)

so leute wieder zurück war sau geil! in der früh ne fette schlammschlacht dann is eigentlich ganz gut abgetrocknet. die downhill is was fürn markus  eindeutig gg! liftfahren macht auch dick spaß und relativ einfach , macht auf jedenfall extrem faul !
ansonsten echt der hammer da draußen muss ma öfter machen 

lg sascha


----------



## ulli! (19. April 2009)

dito, hab mich dann auf der downhill auch noch ordentlich eingesaut aber mutti wäscht ja


----------



## MrSnoxx (19. April 2009)

denn is ja gut - war echt ne mordsgaudi heute =)


----------



## m-rider (20. April 2009)

servus..dachte mir ich registrier mich mal..also an und für alle..hi..bin der ktm.
einige kennen mich schon vom steinbrüchlein und vom kiosk..der hofschalk besonders..den hab ich motiviert sich seine hand zu brechen..sorry..bei dir alles klar?

also ich hoffe wir sehen uns beim ride..

ktm

m-rider nenn ich mich nur weil ktm schon weg war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. April 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> servus..dachte mir ich registrier mich mal..also an und für alle..hi..bin der ktm.
> einige kennen mich schon vom steinbrüchlein und vom kiosk..der hofschalk besonders..den hab ich motiviert sich seine hand zu brechen..sorry..bei dir alles klar?
> 
> also ich hoffe wir sehen uns beim ride..
> ...


 
Willkommen im Club!! Wir kennen uns noch nicht!!

Bin auch wieder im Lande, stehen noch alle Bäume in Osternohe?

Ich bin am WE in der Schweiz gefahren, die haben schöne Berge!! Habe dort verschiedene Bikes probiert! 
War noch in Heubach (bei Stuttgart), da gibt es eine schöne Strecke!!

Muß sagen ein sehr informatives WE!!!

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (20. April 2009)

Klar steht noch alles in Osternohe, ich war ja auch nicht dabei 

Aha, KTM, schön dass du angemeldet bist, meine bessere Hälfte (sniper4076) meinte ich soll mich an dich hängen damit ich was lerne


----------



## gänswercher (20. April 2009)

Howdy KTM und der jannze Rest natürlich auch,
ja Osternohe, was soll man sagen. Glaub die Bäume sind noch alle ganz, aber ich hab 40 to Drecks-Schmodder an meinem Bike mit nach Hause genommen. Aber war echt Saugeil .
@KTM  hast dei Fully schon?
So, werd jetzt mal die Dreckbollen vom Bike runterkloppen. Mit dem Zeug kannst nen Töpferkurs veranstalten. Klebt wie Harry.

Grüßle


----------



## m-rider (20. April 2009)

grüß dich diva..klar bring ich dir was bei..ist alles kopfsache..
hoffe das man sich mal übern weg fährt..aber mit dem forum is nich schlecht..kann man besser termine machen


----------



## m-rider (20. April 2009)

@KTM hast dei Fully schon?
So, werd jetzt mal die Dreckbollen vom Bike runterkloppen. Mit dem Zeug kannst nen Töpferkurs veranstalten. Klebt wie Harry.

Grüßle[/quote]


nee leider nich..aber bin schon heiß drauf wie'n schnitzel..dann gehts richtig ab


----------



## hofschalk (20. April 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> ..bei dir alles klar?



laaaaaaaaaangweilig triffts wohl am besten... 
aber gut dass jetz des we frei war und wetter wieder top ist..da hab ich ja fast keine lust zum biken 

im übrigen braucht das thema glaub bald neuen titel - wir sind doch nie in schwabach


----------



## klemme58c (20. April 2009)

´n Abend!

Und wann tut ihr mal Bilder einstellen???  Nur mal so zu kucken für die daheimgebliebenen Schisser und Verwundeten....

War grad in Kalchreuth mal kurz erkunden, sämtliche Bauwerke wurden leider ziemlich professionell mit einem Fichtenmopped gekappt, aber die Trails (leidlich unspektakulär) stehen noch....

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2009)

klemme58c schrieb:


> War grad in Kalchreuth mal kurz erkunden, sämtliche Bauwerke wurden leider ziemlich professionell mit einem Fichtenmopped gekappt, aber die Trails (leidlich unspektakulär) stehen noch....



Jup, zumindest die östlich der Panzerschießbahn (war vorhin übrigens auch dort in der Ecke unterwegs). Dafür gibts an ein paar anderen Stellen ein paar neue lustige Sachen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (21. April 2009)

Der KTM ja Grüß dich! Freut mich dich doch mal im Forum zu treffen . Ja nimm doch mal mei Frau an die Hand ich bin mir sicher sie kanns is ja ne Schlaue. Ich Hoff des mit München hat sich bald erledigt, und ich hab daham bald was. Bin ab Donnerstag wieder im Lande. 
@lulatsch osternohe macht dir auch Spaß vorallem der Sonntag morgen eine dicke schlammschlacht


----------



## hofschalk (22. April 2009)

so... nachdem ich den ganzen tag nur no vorm internet sitz, hab ich bei nem userfoto ein north shore im garten stehen sehen 

hab beschlossen sowas bau ich jetzt auch. und da ich ja 6 wochen zeit hab, kann ich mir auch einarmig zeit lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (22. April 2009)

ne riesen rampe die im swimmingpool endet!


----------



## hofschalk (22. April 2009)

ja aber den pool mit links ausgraben is scho recht anspruchsvoll....glaub ich


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. April 2009)

hast doch 6 wochen zeit ^^


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. April 2009)

supi, wenns fertig is kommen wir alle vorbei! Zum üben 

Wenn morgen des Wetter passt düs ich ne Runde - Steinbruch oder Tiergarten oder Heidenberg oder oder oder
Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat .............. einfach mailen oder ins Forum schreiben.
Denk mal so gegen Mittag - kann mich aber auch anpassen.


----------



## hofschalk (22. April 2009)

ach das nehm ich dann nach nernberch mit...
hab hier no 3x 4m-eisenrohre auf 50cm höhe abgewinkelt mit ständer rumstehen. vom rail-bau fürs schneebrett.... ob man die mit querbrettln verbunden wohl im bruch brauchen kann


----------



## m-rider (23. April 2009)

jetzt bleib mal ganz ruhig hofschalk..bist ja mit dem einfachen wald schon überfordert

laß dich nicht hänseln gretel


----------



## sniper4076 (23. April 2009)

Ich bin auch ab ca 15.00 wieder im Lande.


----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2009)

war heut mal bei nem kompetenten doc...der meinte den bruch hab ich gut gemacht. seiner meinung nach bin ich den gips in 3 wochen los 

und leichten plastikgips hab ich jetzt au....in blau, passend zu dem arm drunter *g*


----------



## sniper4076 (23. April 2009)

Na dann kannst ja in3,5 Wochen wieder radeln . Hab auch noch markierungsspray daheim da Sprüh ma dann alle Bäume für dich und den Herrn snoxx ein das da scho mal nix mehr passiert alte Matratzen bekommen wir auch noch her die binden wir dann auch um die bösen Bäume dann sind wir auf der sicheren Seite .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2009)

gar kei so dumme idee 
jetzt weiss ich au warum die an der dirtbahn in mittelhembach rumlagen


----------



## sniper4076 (23. April 2009)

Lol na siehste mach mir ja nur sorgen um euch


----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2009)

ach ich machs einfach wie dei frau, ich protektier mich und setz mich dann mit helm und cam neben hin und schau nur no zu


----------



## sniper4076 (23. April 2009)

Ja ne is klar. Die bringen wir etz auch langsam zum fahren weil wir machen doch hier keine Sitzgruppe auf  aktiv is des Zauberwort net passiv. Sonst mach ich hier ne Biergarten Gruppe auf da können wir dann höchstens 30 cm tief fallen


----------



## m-rider (23. April 2009)

sersn jungs un mädels..war gerade ne runde am kiosk fahren..da haben sie ganzschön aufgeshapt.
also alles was mal table war is jetzt double..alles a weng steiler und höher und nirgendsmehr ne spur von absicherung..also wenn drüber dann ganz und beim erstenmal..

also macht euch nicht kaputt.erst schauen, dann drüberhauen

aber ham se schön gemacht..boden war verdammt schnell heute..

also viel spaß..man/frau sieht sich


----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2009)

also ein spot mehr, der für mich gestorben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (23. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> also ein spot mehr, der für mich gestorben ist


 

das schaffst du..einfach rollen lassen


----------



## Diva1986 (23. April 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ach ich machs einfach wie dei frau, ich protektier mich und setz mich dann mit helm und cam neben hin und schau nur no zu



Bevor es mir so geht wie dir, film ich doch lieber 
Außerdem filmt ja nie jemand meine tollen Abflüge wenn ich dann doch mal fahr. Von daher halt ich mich lieber im Hintergrund


----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> das schaffst du..einfach rollen lassen


 
zumindest gibts mal keine bäume in der ausfahrt...aber ob da rollen lassen reicht - auf den trick fall ich net nochmal rein


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. April 2009)

Hab mit  mitm Rouven den Park in Osternohe mal angesehen und ein bisschen angetestet. Nich schlecht! Bin glei ne Northshore abgestürzt 
Aber es hat nur das Bike erwischt - kleine Schönheitsschramme. Fahrer ist wohlauf!

Ich denke mal wir düsen am WE no mal hin.

A paar Filmchen von heute versuch ich no zu schnipseln und veröffentlichen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. April 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1559


----------



## Lulatsch1 (23. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1559


 
Na Super! Das schaut Intressant aus, das ist einen WE Ausflug wert!

Ich bin auch wieder Fit, nach meinen geplatzten Dämpfer!

Lulatsch


----------



## sniper4076 (23. April 2009)

jaja osternohe hat schon was! evtl ja sonntag paar stündchen muss ich aber noch klären!

lg


----------



## Diva1986 (23. April 2009)

Fahr du nur...


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. April 2009)

Ja ja die bösen Frauen 

Hab am Sonntag Nachmittag auch frei! Osternohe wir kommen! 

Wer mag no mit????


----------



## MrSnoxx (23. April 2009)

also wenn jmd von euch Samstag oder Sonntag nach Osternohe fährt sagt bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (23. April 2009)

jo sonntag juhu danke mein liebling


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. April 2009)

Kuckt euch das mal an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393815

Ich würd sagen der checkt´s!!!


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. April 2009)

werd bei gutem Wetter Samstag und Sonntag draußen sein, aber wahrscheinlich ohne Bike. gestern der Orthopäde meinte, Rippe 8 u. 9 wären angeknackst (gewesen) , juche 
das erklärt auch das wiederkehrende Stechen in der rechten Rippenseite bei so einigen Bewegungen... egal! bin auf jeden Fall mit Spiegelreflex-Kamera draußen und fange euch gern ein, wenn ihr an mir vorbeidüst :] 

btw: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394087 (Critical Mass Nürnberg. wer kommt spontan heut abend um 18Uhr mit? )


----------



## sniper4076 (24. April 2009)

wär ne überlegung wert


----------



## ulli! (24. April 2009)

heut jmd in osternohe dabei? müsst ja eigentlich mal wieder lernen aber die wallrides sind nun trocken...


----------



## sniper4076 (24. April 2009)

ne sonntag erst wieder! bin zwar daheim aber mit die öffis hinn hab ich keine lust


----------



## MrSnoxx (24. April 2009)

Heyho macht irgendwer morgen was fahrradtechnisches?


----------



## gänswercher (24. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,
hat jemand Lust morgen in osternohe zu fahren?

grüßle


----------



## sniper4076 (24. April 2009)

Werd Sonntag Rausfahren. Werd heut Nacht bissi feiern und da schauts dann morgen net so fit mit der Konzentration aus . Aber Lust war schon da gg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. April 2009)

bei mir auch erst wieder Sonntag.


----------



## hofschalk (24. April 2009)

lust schon, aber die wird mir nix bringen   wünsch euch viel spass das WE und tuts euch nix


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. April 2009)

So wir waren heut in osternohe-was steht morgen an ^^


----------



## Tabibuschua (26. April 2009)

bei mir wieder Osternohe :] 
wieder mit Kamera und mit Kumpel.... aber vielleicht  sogar mit Bike 
nein, ich muss vernünftig bleiben, schön ausheilen lassen. ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (26. April 2009)

ich mach heut auf totalausfall ! bin aber nächstes woend wieder mit am start

lg


----------



## Diva1986 (27. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Und ham alle das Wochenende überlebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (27. April 2009)

ich sach nur: ihr habt einiges verpasst! ^^ :]
Beweise u.a. hier:
http://dragdim.unreality.de/biken/img_1151.jpg
http://dragdim.unreality.de/biken/mtbwolf.jpg
http://dragdim.unreality.de/biken/kabbani2.jpg etc etc! :]
bin leider next WE verhindert, aber das drauf MUSS ich auf jeden Fall raus, mich juckts so dermaßen, das glaubt ihr kaum! (nein, waschen hilft da leider nicht   )


----------



## Diva1986 (27. April 2009)

Glaub mir, wir hatten auch ein extrem gutes Wochenende 
Boah Markus, du schaust ja mal überhaupt nicht arrogant aus auf dem Foto


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. April 2009)

Ja war a spaßiger Sonntag. Arrogant schau ich doch gar nich! 
Ich hätte nur dann arrogant geschaut wenn ich besser wie Amir Kabbani gefahren wäre 

(für alle die ihne nicht kennen - deutscher Freeride Pro - Foto 3 von Tabibuschua)

Ham aber wieder a paar coole Filmchen gedreht - incl 2 Stürze vom Edy.


----------



## Diva1986 (27. April 2009)

Sag Edy mal schöne Grüße von mir, ich finde das sehr freundlich das mich jemand mit Stürzen vertritt wenn ich nicht dabei bin 

Na dann guck ich mir die Filmchen später mal an wenn se schon online sind.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. April 2009)

Ne hatte no keine Zeit.
Sind frühestens heute Abend/Nacht online

Edy hat die Helmcam getragen und seine eigenen Stürze
gefilmt


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. April 2009)

Müsst ihr eigentlich nicht arbeiten oder wieso habt ihr alle Zeit hier zu schreiben 

Ich hoff mal nächstes Wochenende is des wetter genauso gut wie dieses dann gehts wieder nach Osternohe =)


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. April 2009)

ich bin auf Arbeit und schreib hier munter, hihi ^^ :]
man ey, das wird n Akt mit der Bildergalerie, derbst.
2,7 GB Bilder 
Partyyyyyy ^^


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. April 2009)

Iphone 

Always online


----------



## Diva1986 (27. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Edy hat die Helmcam getragen und seine eigenen Stürze gefilmt


Über sowas sollte ich vielleicht auch mal nachdenken - dann wirds wenigstens bei mir au mal gefilmt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (28. April 2009)

Sooo - Video is online

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXuc-Z1GlrA"]YouTube - Osternohe MTB April 2009[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (28. April 2009)

cool anzuschauen :] 
musst nur evtl mit der Musik aufpassen, die sind bei youtube derzeit total dahinter, den Videos die Musik rauszuschneiden... :/


----------



## Diva1986 (28. April 2009)

Edy das Stehaufmännchen 
Auf jeden Fall echt cool das Video.


----------



## ulli! (28. April 2009)

nettes video
darf ich mir die helmcam mal für 2-3 abfahrten ausleihen wenn wir uns alle in osternohe treffen? würd mich interessieren wie der große (der 2.) wallride in der gesichtsperspektive aussieht wenn man nicht grad ums überleben kämpft


----------



## mtbwolf77 (28. April 2009)

Na logo - kein Problem

Die Abfahrten und Strecken schauen aber aus der Cam Perspektive irgendwie harmloser aus wie in Wirklichkeit


----------



## mtbwolf77 (28. April 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> cool anzuschauen :]
> musst nur evtl mit der Musik aufpassen, die sind bei youtube derzeit total dahinter, den Videos die Musik rauszuschneiden... :/



Ja, aber die schneiden die Mugge dann gleich nach dem hochladen.
Hatte ich auch schon! Aber irgendwie passiert des nur bei manchen Liedern??? Keine Ahnung nach was die sich richten.

Die spinnen doch


----------



## klemme58c (28. April 2009)

´N Abend!

Möglicherweise hilft das hier weiter 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/YouTube-sperrt-Videos-mit-GEMA-Musik-Update--/meldung/135532

Doch, gutes Video! Macht doch mal Lust!

Grüßlichkeit!


----------



## ulli! (28. April 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Na logo - kein Problem
> 
> Die Abfahrten und Strecken schauen aber aus der Cam Perspektive irgendwie harmloser aus wie in Wirklichkeit



Wie schnell geht das Gerät denn kaputt?
Paar Stürze hats ja ausgehalten, nur ich fahr auch nich immer zu 100% sicher


----------



## mtbwolf77 (28. April 2009)

Is in nem Plastikgehäuse und bis zu 30m Wasserdicht - kannst also in nen Bach fallen 

Ich denk die hält scho was aus. Hoffe mal du hast ne Haftpflicht???  

Wenn die kaputt geht is der Helm oder Kopf auch schwer betroffen - und das wollen wir ja nicht!


----------



## sniper4076 (28. April 2009)

cooles video! und wie rouven fährt die box und die großen double auf der downhill bitte sagt mir das ich mich verschaut hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. April 2009)

Ja ja der Rouven hupft die Box und den Downhill Double 

Der is wahnsinnig 

Aber man darf nich vergessen - er hat die doppelbrückige Manitou Dorado zur Hilfe


----------



## sniper4076 (29. April 2009)

ja und wasn das für ne ausrede gg


----------



## andikue (30. April 2009)

oh - biken rund um Schwabach - mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich mal ne Runde mit


----------



## Tabibuschua (30. April 2009)

auch hier im Thread mal mein neues Machwerk, Osternohe Downhill April 2009 (vom letzten Sonntag) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wyXrIUhKEs"]YouTube - Osternohe April 2009[/ame]


----------



## sniper4076 (30. April 2009)

jo jürgen net was steht nan am woend eigentlich an?


----------



## Tabibuschua (30. April 2009)

tzja, eigentlich wollt ich direkt nach der Arbeit auf Con (LiveRollenspiel), aber seit 2 Tagen tun die Rippen wieder mehr weh. 
werd ab morgen aufn Con fahren, ergo wird`s dieses WE so oder so nix mit biken, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (30. April 2009)

Heyho was steht bei euch allen am wochenende bzw morgen so an?


----------



## sniper4076 (30. April 2009)

kein plan mach mal ne ansage


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. April 2009)

öhm was sagt ihr zu samstag oder sonntag osternohe?


----------



## ulli! (30. April 2009)

ich bin mal wieder in osternohe insofern das wetter mitspielt und offen is

mein leben könnt von aussen glatt langweilig erscheinen, jedes wochenende der gleiche ablauf 

mrsnoxx schon fertig mit abi-lernen?


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. April 2009)

abi mach ich ned xD ne aber ich brauch ja auch ab und zu mal ne pause ^^ man kann ja nich immer lernen


----------



## sniper4076 (30. April 2009)

jo osternohe klingt gut


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. April 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich Samstag und Sonntag Nachmittag ein Ründchen biken. 
Aber hier in der Umgebung (Steinbruch, Tiergarten oder Heidenberg ....)
Falls jemand Lust hat! 
Für Osternohe reicht mir die Zeit nich


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. April 2009)

joa meld dich denn einfach ich wär schon dabei denk ich


----------



## ulli! (1. Mai 2009)

Sonntag Sonnenschein 23°C 
und das Gewitter was gestern angesagt war hat anscheinend auch keine Lust mehr
ich bin denn ma weg liftfahren


----------



## sniper4076 (1. Mai 2009)

wenn morgen wer osternohe fährt könnte mich bitte wer einsammel muss raus an die luft und biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemme58c (2. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ist heut irgendjemand gegen 1400 am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein?

Geh noch schnell ein paar Spacer organisieren.....


Grüßlichkeit, Basti


----------



## gänswercher (3. Mai 2009)

gudde moscchhe, 
hey klemme, sind wahrsch. alle in osternohe, da entfällt das gestrampel (also berauf natürlich). Kommsch auch?

@ sniper + diva: kommt ihr heut auch nach o-nohe?

grüßle


----------



## Lulatsch1 (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, 
bin momentan leider verhindert, wegen Umbauarbeiten am Baustahl!
Wunsch euch viel Spaß und paßt auf die Bäume auf!
Bis bald, Lulatsch!


----------



## SchnellerMarkus (3. Mai 2009)

hallo biker freunde
so wie ihr euch anhört habt ihr absolut keine ahnung und fahrt wohl auch nicht besonders gut 
ich hatte in letzter zeit auch mal einen sturz seitem ist mein ego angeschlagen 
um dieses mal wieder zu stärken möchte ich mal ein bisschen mit euch fahren denn lachen ist gesund !
meldet euch mal wenn ihr wieder mal fahrt 
Lg der schnelle Markus


----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2009)

ach du klingst aber sehr sympathisch... da wird es uns sicher eine freude sein, dich mitzunehmen und was aus deinem reichhaltigen fundus an technischem können abzuschauen und zu lernen.


----------



## m-rider (3. Mai 2009)

SchnellerMarkus schrieb:


> hallo biker freunde
> so wie ihr euch anhört habt ihr absolut keine ahnung und fahrt wohl auch nicht besonders gut
> ich hatte in letzter zeit auch mal einen sturz seitem ist mein ego angeschlagen
> um dieses mal wieder zu stärken möchte ich mal ein bisschen mit euch fahren denn lachen ist gesund !
> ...


 
na na..wer wird sich denn soweit aus dem fenster lehnen?

fahr mal ne runde mit und dann schaun wir mal wer über wen lacht?
bist aber herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Diva1986 (3. Mai 2009)

SchnellerMarkus schrieb:


> so wie ihr euch anhört habt ihr absolut keine ahnung und fahrt wohl auch nicht besonders gut


Lol?!  Na ich bin ja mal gespannt wenn unser flinker Markus dabei ist, dafür beweg sogar ich mein Hinterteil mal wieder auf den Sattel...

btw, man muss sich nur mal seine anderen Beiträge ansehen ;-)


----------



## klemme58c (3. Mai 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> oder DAS Knie!!
> 
> Keine Sorge, meine Oberschenkelinnenseiten sin übelst aufgeschürft.....
> anstatt mit Schwung runter wieder mal runtergeschissert und prompt aufs Maul gelegt und den Rest auf allen Vieren bewältigt....sorry war am Samstag zu spät am Parkplatz
> ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Mai 2009)

SchnellerMarkus schrieb:


> meldet euch mal wenn ihr wieder mal fahrt



Das machen wir doch gerne, wir nehmen jeden mit 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich muss mich korrigieren, der schnelle Markus ist zu schnell für uns alle. Da will ich nicht mitfahren, da hab ich Angst. Stattdessen hab ich ne neue Signatur.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Mai 2009)

he reo woraus beziehst du deine schlussfolgerung ! waren heut wieder osternohe war sau geil nur extreme schlaglöcher vom bremsen bist dir vorgekommen wie in einem schüttelshaker gg! naja fahren wir doch alle am 15-16 mai nach osternohe da werden wir den großen könner bestimmt an der downhill meisterschaft begutachten können ! oder einfach nur als kleines kind in Pudertopf gefallen ? (mein aber kein babypuder)!
naja des wär doch dann mal ein fall für den herrn KTM der ja auch noch anfänger is wie wir alle lol!
nächstes woend auf jeden wieder osternohe und reo richts gleich mal mit ein verpasst echt was! und unser neues supertalent is natürlich herzlichst mit eingeladen und willkommen in unserer bescheidenen rookietruppe!

@KTM is etz dei bike schon da foto sehen will!

lg sniper


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir die restlichen Beiträge durchgelesen, seitdem weiss ich das. 
Ich war dieses Wochenende übrigens mal in Beerfelden im Bikepark. Nette, flowige Strecken, nur leider keine Steine und Wurzeln... Und an sich wäre eher mal wieder Oko angesagt statt Osternohe (wobei ich nach Osternohe schon auch mal hinfahren werde  )

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m-rider (4. Mai 2009)

@sniper

...neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee immer noch nich..ich dreh so langsam frei
nächste woche is liefertermin..aber dann..gehts erstmal ans zusammenbaun

meine garage ist schon fein rausgeputzt damit es sich auch gleich wohl fühlt

hab mir auch einen namen einfallen lassen.. ich werde es den elch nennen
sobald ich es hab werd ich natürlich bilder einstellen.
hast du meine neuen schon gesehen? ist schon klasse wenn man nen persönlichen hofschalk zum filmem un knipsen hat


----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> hast du meine neuen schon gesehen? ist schon klasse wenn man nen persönlichen hofschalk zum filmem un knipsen hat



welcher gerade noch bis zum 18.05. krankgeschrieben worden ist. 
also auf den OKO freu ich mich auch schon sackrisch. glaub das liegt mir evtl mehr, als rumhüpfen in osternohe 

hoffe in 10 tagen is der gips ab!!


----------



## Lulatsch1 (4. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> welcher gerade noch bis zum 18.05. krankgeschrieben worden ist.
> also auf den OKO freu ich mich auch schon sackrisch. glaub das liegt mir evtl mehr, als rumhüpfen in osternohe
> 
> hoffe in 10 tagen is der gips ab!!


 

Frage: Was ist ein OKO??? Hab ich etwas verpaßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2009)

www.fichtlride.de    der ochsenkopf 

werd heut ab 15 uhr mitm KTM bissl am steinbruch sein....wer lust hat, bis später

mfg


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Mai 2009)

Sach  mal seit ihr alle Osternohegeil??? Is ja echt ein netter Park, aber vergesst mal unsere Heimat nich 

War am WE ein bisschen am Steinbruch und Tiergarten unterwegs - war bis auf nen Sturz über den Lenker ganz witzig! 

@Diva1986 - wann gurkst du mal wieder mit

@Lulatsch - Wie gehts dem zerlegten Baustahl? Wird es jemals wieder rollen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Mai 2009)

Ja die Videos sind echt nice! Ne etwas bessere Qualität wäre nich schlecht - da liese sich bestimmt a cooles Video schnipseln. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal um a bissi zu filmen. 

Zu viel Arbeit - zu wenig Feizeit 




m-rider schrieb:


> @sniper
> 
> ...neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee immer noch nich..ich dreh so langsam frei
> nächste woche is liefertermin..aber dann..gehts erstmal ans zusammenbaun
> ...


----------



## crazymondo (5. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

es gibt scheinbar doch noch Leute, die am Heidenberg fahren, irgendwie seh ich nur immer keinen, wenn ich unterwegs bin....OK, ich war auch schon lang nicht mehr unterwegs.

Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen mit den Schwabachern!


Christian


----------



## Diva1986 (5. Mai 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Sach  mal seit ihr alle Osternohegeil??? Is ja echt ein netter Park, aber vergesst mal unsere Heimat nich
> 
> @Diva1986 - wann gurkst du mal wieder mit



Na ich werd demnächst schon wieder mitkommen, hät ich deinen Anruf mitbekommen wäre ich Sonntag ja mit.

Ja, die sind Alle Osternohegeil, es kam schon die Aussage dass nur noch in Osternohe gefahren wird


----------



## Tabibuschua (5. Mai 2009)

tzja, Osternohe ist halt arschgeil! 
und Bike schieben stinkt! ^^ :]
ich werd kommendes WE wohl nur einen Tag paar Stündchen aufs Bike druff, je nach Wohlbefinden paar sanfte Abfahrten genießen.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Mai 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> es gibt scheinbar doch noch Leute, die am Heidenberg fahren, irgendwie seh ich nur immer keinen, wenn ich unterwegs bin....OK, ich war auch schon lang nicht mehr unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Waren schon lang nich mehr am Heidenberg fahren. Kannst dich ja mal melden wennst wieder unterwegs bist. Muss mal wieder ein bisschen Kondi trainieren


----------



## m-rider (5. Mai 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ja die Videos sind echt nice! Ne etwas bessere Qualität wäre nich schlecht - da liese sich bestimmt a cooles Video schnipseln.
> 
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal um a bissi zu filmen.
> 
> Zu viel Arbeit - zu wenig Feizeit


 

hab leider nur ne exilim zum filmen..aber bin schon dabei aufzurüsten..wär cool wenn man sich mal zum filmen und fahren treffen könnte


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich bin der Patrik und bin (werde demnächst) 16 Jahre. Ich hab vor einem Jahr mit dem Mountainbiken (XC, Marathon, Tour) angefangen und bin jetzt auf AM, Enduro bis Freeride umgestiegen. 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob Ihr demnächst wieder beim Tiergarten / Schmausenbruck Unterwegs seid? Wenn ja, könnte ich vielleicht mit euch mit fahren (ich war in der Gegend noch nicht unterwegs)? Eventuell kann ich noch was von euch lernen. 
Ist es empfehlenswert mit einem FF-Helm zu fahren oder nicht. (Wenn es nur reine Singeltrails ohne Sprünge und mit vielen Anstiegen dort gibt macht ein Integralhelm ja wenig Sinn!)
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## ulli! (5. Mai 2009)

ich hab bzgl osternohe ne ordentliche schnittwunde weit unten an der waade.. laufen fällt schwer 

ich verlier euch immer oben am lift
aber falls ihr fragen habt bzgl den ganzen holzaufbauten/kickern/drops/wallrides ich könnt euch das vorfahren / tipps geben 
hab ja auch erst letztes jahr mit osternohebikepark angefangen. (mich hats das letzte jahr sehr sehr oft hingelegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (6. Mai 2009)

Ulli was hast du den wieder angestellt! Dich kann man nich alleine lassen echt. 
Hallo Patrick klar kannst du mitfahren ich von meiner Seite wurde sobald drops dabei sind nur mit einem FF fahren. Und am Tiergarten gibts da einige


----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Mai 2009)

So Kinners, Galerie is online, es darf geglotzt werden:

http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/index.php

Bisher hab ich Bilder vom Winter-Downhill und vom 26.04.2009 drauf.

Hinweis: alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet und in voller Größe! (10 MP, ca. 6MB / Bild)

wenn irgendwas net geht, bitte einfach direkt anschreiben!
Die Bilder vom 25.04.2009 lade ich heute noch nach, sind immerhin irgendwas über 1 GB Daten die erstmal ins Netz geladen werden müssen ^^
Die Galerie darf auch gern zum Upload genutzt werden, quatscht mich dazu einfach mal an, dann richte ich euch n User/Rechte dafür ein. (natürlich nur für Osternohe Bilder!)

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja so eine Osternohe-Galerie :]

Für Tips und Kritik, bitte einfach ne PM schreiben, bin mit der Coppermine-Galerie noch unerfahren!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Hallo Patrick klar kannst du mitfahren ich von meiner Seite wurde sobald drops dabei sind nur mit einem FF fahren. Und am Tiergarten gibts da einige



Super, könnt ihr mir eine pm schreiben oder es hier ins Forum schreiben, wenn ihr das nächste mal am Tiergarten fährt?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Mai 2009)

geht klar ich schreib ne PM oder ins Forum. 

Hatte letztes WE am Tiergarten meinen Full Face auf - sind auch ein ganzes Stück getreten. War soweit ganz o.k.


----------



## MrSnoxx (7. Mai 2009)

Ja wie markus dich gibts auch mit Fullface 
Was stehtn am wochenende an? ich muss mich iwie vom Abilernen abhalten xD


----------



## hofschalk (7. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Was stehtn am wochenende an? ich muss mich iwie vom Abilernen abhalten xD


lernen wird völlig überbewertet......hab meins au ohne geschafft


----------



## Diva1986 (7. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> lernen wird völlig überbewertet......hab meins au ohne geschafft



Man sieht ja auch was aus dir geworden ist 

Sorry, die Vorlage war einfach zu gut


----------



## MrSnoxx (7. Mai 2009)

ja schon wie war des wer lernt hat kein talent oder so xD


----------



## hofschalk (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab halt gedacht, ich such mir nen job, wo man nix arbeiten muss fürs geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (7. Mai 2009)

Oder in der Freizeit mit Bäumen kuscheln kann um somit noch mehr Freizeit zu erhalten


----------



## MrSnoxx (7. Mai 2009)

hey bäume kuscheln is toll ^^

Was haltet ihr von Tiergarten oder Osternohe am Wochenende?


----------



## Tabibuschua (7. Mai 2009)

werd am WE paar Stündle in Osternohe sein... aber sehr piano fahren! 
Diva, lass uns dann doch einfach zusammen weng gechillt die Freeride runterschlendern, wie gesagt, ich werd langsam machen , und Sniper kann sich mit den Jungs dann schön austoben ;]
ich höre schon die Durchsage , Lifthäusle Osternohe: "der kleine Sascha möchte von seiner Freundin am Auto abgeholt werden!" ^^  ;]


----------



## Diva1986 (7. Mai 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> werd am WE paar Stündle in Osternohe sein... aber sehr piano fahren!
> Diva, lass uns dann doch einfach zusammen weng gechillt die Freeride runterschlendern, wie gesagt, ich werd langsam machen , und Sniper kann sich mit den Jungs dann schön austoben ;]
> ich höre schon die Durchsage , Lifthäusle Osternohe: "der kleine Sascha möchte von seiner Freundin am Auto abgeholt werden!" ^^  ;]



LOL 
Na so klein isser ja auch nicht mehr, ne 
Na mal gucken wie das Wetter wird. Wenn schönes Wetter ist fahr ich sicherlich mal mit. Aber bis etz war ja schlechtes amgesagt, von daher wirds wohl ne Spontanaktion.


----------



## klemme58c (8. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Egal was ihr so treibt am WE....

kauft AUTAN

War gestern kurz am Rathsberg, die Mistviecher verstechen einen schon beim rauflaufen  . Und selbst beim Ablegen sind die ersten nicht die Sanis - nein es sind Muggn jeglicher Bauart 
Also, voll wichtig so´n FF-Helm aber nur mit Insektenvernichtungsmittel getränkt, grad jetzt wo es so schön geregnet hat die Tage.

Schönes WE, Basti


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Mai 2009)

so wie es aussieht wenns net regnet osternohe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (8. Mai 2009)

so mal für alle ich fall nu erstma ne gute Zeit aus - verdacht auf Armbruch -.-


----------



## Tabibuschua (8. Mai 2009)

autsch, gute Besserung Snoxx ! 
meine Rippen sind langsam wieder heile, werd morgen wie gsacht rausschauen, wahrscheinlich nachmittags/abends, aber mal sehen, je nach Wetter.


----------



## hofschalk (8. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> du sollst mir doch nich immer alles nach machen



war da nicht was martin 

aber echt mal madig. hoffentlich nur verdacht......gute besserung


----------



## sniper4076 (9. Mai 2009)

morgen leute radln will! evtl osternohe wäre ich sehr dafür aber ihr schnarchzapfen pennt ja n och alle


----------



## hofschalk (9. Mai 2009)

hoffe in 2 wochen kann ich wieder mitfahren  auch wenns nur zum nebenherradeln is. aber endlich mal wieder draußen sein


----------



## Lulatsch1 (9. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> so mal für alle ich fall nu erstma ne gute Zeit aus - verdacht auf Armbruch -.-


 
Hey du Bäume - Fetischist!
Du kannst es nicht sein lassen!! Du Sau!
Wegen dir müssen wir den Wald roden!
Wünsch dir gute Besserung!!
Bis bald mal wieder!

Lulatsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> so mal für alle ich fall nu erstma ne gute Zeit aus - verdacht auf Armbruch -.-



 - oh weh!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. Mai 2009)

naja nachm abi also ende mai bin ich evtl schon wieder fit mal schaun ^^


----------



## hofschalk (10. Mai 2009)

was hast dir kaputt gemacht? und haut des dann no hin mitm abi?

gruß


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. Mai 2009)

den rechtn unterarm gebrochen so wies ausgugt und des mitm abi muss halt hinhaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (10. Mai 2009)

warst no net beim doc? des wird ganz schön sch**** als rechtshänder ;-)

aber toitoitoi und gute besserung


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. Mai 2009)

doch ich war beim doc der hat nur gesagt "Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehn -  ich muss am Montag den Chefarzt fragen und sag denn bescheid" o.0 ma schaun was des noch wird


----------



## ulli! (10. Mai 2009)

von mir auch gute besserung und dass das alles mitm abi klappt
meine wunde reisst immer wieder auf, hätte vielleicht auch zum arzt gehen sollen


----------



## Diva1986 (11. Mai 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung 
Wir hatten das Thema Baumkuscheln ja erst, ne Martin


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Mai 2009)

^^ naja wenigstens wird sich der Baum diesmal auch noch n Weilchen an mich erinnern xD


----------



## Diva1986 (11. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> ^^ naja wenigstens wird sich der Baum diesmal auch noch n Weilchen an mich erinnern xD



Hehe, warum hast deinen Körperabdruck im Baum verewigt? 

Warst jetzt heut schon beim Arzt?? Verdacht bestätigt?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Mai 2009)

Hab den Baum am Samstag gesehen - muss ganz schön gewummst haben 

Wär bestimmt a coller Clip geworden wenns jemand gefilmt hätte


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Mai 2009)

Ach ja Diva1986 - des nächste mal wird mal wieder mitgefahren und nicht sinnlos rumgehupft (getanzt)  

Sonst verlernst wieder alles und brauchst am Ende no Stützräder


----------



## Diva1986 (11. Mai 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ach ja Diva1986 - des nächste mal wird mal wieder mitgefahren und nicht sinnlos rumgehupft (getanzt)
> Sonst verlernst wieder alles und brauchst am Ende no Stützräder



Ne ne ne, die gefallen mir net. Die sind net giftgrün 
Stell dir mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die zwischendrin a no was anders zu tun ham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Mai 2009)

jo also ich war beim Arzt - speiche is ma schön durch aber ich kann mein Abi trotzdem mitschreiben am Mittwoch =). Joa  der baum hat n kleine Delle von mir behalten xD
Also denne fahrt vorsichtig und passt auf in den weg springende Bäume auf


----------



## hofschalk (11. Mai 2009)

"speiche wächst schnell" hat mir mein doc gesagt


----------



## Diva1986 (11. Mai 2009)

Sach mal, warum verkaufst du eigentlich deinen Helm? Magst ihm nach den Sturz nicht mehr ?


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Mai 2009)

also ich kann den oneal helm nur empfehlen der hat auch meinen kopp ohne große schäden gut geschütz bei meiner baumbegegnung ^^


----------



## hofschalk (11. Mai 2009)

des is mein 2. helm...hab mir doch in der zwischenzeit nen anderen geholt und gedacht der radlfritze hat die bestellung gecancelled. was er aber nicht hatte......


----------



## Diva1986 (11. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> also ich kann den oneal helm nur empfehlen der hat auch meinen kopp ohne große schäden gut geschütz bei meiner baumbegegnung ^^


Ja, nicht nur einmal 
Aber ich hab den ja auch und bin auch mal echt hart aufgeschlagen, Andy war ja mittdrin statt nur dabei - und der Helm hatte nur nen kleinen Kratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (11. Mai 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Ja, nicht nur einmal
> Aber ich hab den ja auch und bin auch mal echt hart aufgeschlagen, Andy war ja mittdrin statt nur dabei - und der Helm hatte nur nen kleinen Kratzer


 
Wie mittdrin?? Habe ich wieder etwas verpaßt - oder was?
Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt!

War heute Bike testen am Heidenberg, war das Schlammig und ich sah aus wie ein Sch****! 

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (11. Mai 2009)

Kennst net? Mitten drin statt nur dabei .... ;-)
Da damals, als ich über meinen kleinen Hubel geflogen bin


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Mai 2009)

naja mein vorteil is ja das der große schaden schon vor meinen baumbegegnungen da war insofern fällt des garnimmer auf xD


----------



## sniper4076 (12. Mai 2009)

Morgen das mit dem schaden muss ma ja mal direkt stehen lassen. 
Andy du stehst ja auf Schlammschlachten des ist ja bekannt aber nen Lumpen zum putzen hast ja immer dabei. 
@mrider wasn nu mit deinem bike hast Scho irgendwelche Infos 

Lg


----------



## hofschalk (12. Mai 2009)

meines wissens nach soll ers am 20. bekommen. dann kanst dir für anfang juni glei mal frei nehmen, dann wird an geißkopf gestartet  , falls mein arm des schon zulässt


----------



## Diva1986 (12. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> meines wissens nach soll ers am 20. bekommen. dann kanst dir für anfang juni glei mal frei nehmen, dann wird an geißkopf gestartet  , falls mein arm des schon zulässt


Dazu sage ich nur, denk an den Rollstuhl oder den Gips


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. Mai 2009)

achh beim fahrradfahren holt ma sich doch keine gips oder so ^^


----------



## m-rider (12. Mai 2009)

sersn leute..
also heute mail von yt industries bekommen..nächste woche wird es verschickt..und dann kann es endlich so richtig losgehen..freu mich total auf die neuen locations die sich mir da auf einmal erschließen..das wird einfach nur porno
ich meld mich natürlich sofort wenn ichs hab und stell bilder online..zum bestaunen


----------



## Lulatsch1 (12. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Morgen das mit dem schaden muss ma ja mal direkt stehen lassen.
> Andy du stehst ja auf Schlammschlachten des ist ja bekannt aber nen Lumpen zum putzen hast ja immer dabei.
> @mrider wasn nu mit deinem bike hast Scho irgendwelche Infos
> 
> Lg


 
Hey Sniper,
spielst du auf meine Klamotten an?!

@Diva,
ne du - ich komm aus dunkel Deutschland!

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (12. Mai 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> @Diva,
> ne du - ich komm aus dunkel Deutschland!



Die Aussage zählt nicht, ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (12. Mai 2009)

Ja ich bitte drum der Herr. Dann brauch ich viel unterricht im Blödsinn machen von wegen bike wippen usw


----------



## Prosac666 (13. Mai 2009)

Hey, ich hab mir gerade die Videos auf www.rkuswolf.de rein gezogen. So geniale Tracks gibts in Schwabach? Wo denn genau da, wo kann man am besten parken und los fahren? Ich komme ausm Kreis Ansbach und allzu weit wäre das nicht.


----------



## Diva1986 (13. Mai 2009)

Prosac666 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab mir gerade die Videos auf www.rkuswolf.de rein gezogen. So geniale Tracks gibts in Schwabach? Wo denn genau da, wo kann man am besten parken und los fahren? Ich komme ausm Kreis Ansbach und allzu weit wäre das nicht.



Die Videos sind an verschienen Orten gedreht worden:
Bikepark Osternohe (bei Schnaittach)
Steinbruch Nürnberg
Heidenberg in Schwabach


----------



## Prosac666 (13. Mai 2009)

Aaah ok Danke.
Für nen Ortsunkundigen, ist der Heidenberg hier?


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. Mai 2009)

heyho
also ich hab heute trotz meinem krüppligen arm meine vorletze abiklausur hinter mich gebracht =))
und jetz geh ich mich glaub ich erstmal betrinken xD


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Mai 2009)

Prosac666 schrieb:


> Aaah ok Danke.
> Für nen Ortsunkundigen, ist der Heidenberg hier?



Yap, das is der Heidenberg. Is gut zum treten, aber auch mit einigen Spielereien. 

Einfach mal melden wenn es biken geht. Dann kann man sich mal treffen .....


----------



## Prosac666 (13. Mai 2009)

Gerne, die nächsten beiden Wochenenden sind leider ausgebucht aber dann siehts gut aus. 
Fahrt ihr jedes WE?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Mai 2009)

Wenns zeitrechnisch hinhaut auf jeden Fall.

Einfach ins Forum oder ne PM schreiben wenns mal klappt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo - steht am WE - speziell Sonntag - irgendwas an? Mal wieder was Heimisches und nich Bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Mai 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hallo - steht am WE - speziell Sonntag - irgendwas an? Mal wieder was Heimisches und nich Bikepark?



irgendwo ne Tour fahren wäre scho net verkehrt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Diva1986 (17. Mai 2009)

So, zur Aufklärung für den Rest:
Wir schauen dass wir morgen gegen 12 Uhr in Osternohe sind, uns ein wenig die Meisterschaft anschauen und danach fahren Sniper und ich Richtung Tiergarten und verweilen da ab ca 15.30


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. Mai 2009)

Moin, fahren etz mal nach Osternohe - ein bisschen beim Downhill zuschauen. Und danach evtl noch zum Steinbruch. Falls jemand später noch Lust hat a bissi zu biken am besten per PM schreiben


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2009)

dann werd ich wohl auch mal gegen halb 4 am Tiergarten sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. Mai 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dann werd ich wohl auch mal gegen halb 4 am Tiergarten sein.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Hi, 
kann ich auch mitkommen? Wo trefft ihr euch (Vorm Eingang vom Tiergarten?)?


----------



## hofschalk (19. Mai 2009)

also ich fall leider noch mindestens weitere 2 wochen aus. knochen heilt doch nicht so schnell wie erhofft :-(

wie gehts dem MrSnoxx?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (20. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> wie gehts dem MrSnoxx?
> 
> mfg



Von dem hört und sieht man nichts mehr, der ist vermutlich noch im Feierrausch weil das Abi rum ist


----------



## MrSnoxx (20. Mai 2009)

Jo so in etwa stimmt des liebe Diva ^^
Hab gestern mein letztes schriftliches hinter mich gebracht und mitte Juni sollte ich wieder fit sein


----------



## sniper4076 (20. Mai 2009)

hoff es ist gut gelaufen mit abi! wie gehts dir so was macht die pfote?

leute was steht morgen eigentlich an nachdem feiertag ist und so wie es aussieht gutes wetter wird?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. Mai 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> So, Video is da:
> YouTube - MTB Steinbruch & Tiergarten




Hi
letzten Sonntag hab ich mit "reo-rider" ne Tour beim Tiergarten gemacht. Er hat mir ziemlich viel gezeigt und auch wo die ganzen Strecken sind. Gestern bin ich alleine in dem Gebiet unterwegs gewesen. Ich hab so ziemlich alle Stellen wieder gefunden auser die in dem Video gezeigt wird (0:48 bis 1:40). Ist es möglich das mir jemand einen Anhang schickt den ich über GoogleEarth öffnen kann, wo sich die Stelle *ungefähr *befindent, damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt hab, wo ich suchen muss.

Danke schomal


----------



## hofschalk (20. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> hoff es ist gut gelaufen mit abi! wie gehts dir so was macht die pfote?
> 
> leute was steht morgen eigentlich an nachdem feiertag ist und so wie es aussieht gutes wetter wird?



betrinken bzw kater ausschlafen


----------



## sniper4076 (20. Mai 2009)

ich red ja auch von den fahrtüchtigen und denen die ihre bikes haben  (is keine anspielung)! so wie es aussieht ist gansewercher und meiner einer morgen am tiergarten telen aber heut abend nochmal dann geb ich hier bescheid!


----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
bin mal wieder ausser Landen!
Wird eine kleine Bikepause werden!
Wünsch euch schönen Feiertag und sauft net soviel!
Und paßt auf diese bösartigen Bäume auf!!!!
Bis bald, Lualatsch!


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Mai 2009)

werd morgen wohl auch hier in der Gegend unterwegs sein, am Wochenende werd ich wohl ein Tag am Oko oder Bischofsmais sein. Wenn da jemand mitwill, einen Platz im Auto hab ich noch frei.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (20. Mai 2009)

reo is ja mal fast ein angebot! komm halt morgen auch tiergarten dann könnten wir des mal belabern 

gruß sascha


----------



## hofschalk (20. Mai 2009)

ich dachte du hast fahrverbot bis zum 6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (20. Mai 2009)

ich soll mir nix brechen steht im vertrag aber nachdem ich keine bäume mag wie andere leute hoff ich mal aufs beste gg


----------



## Diva1986 (20. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ich soll mir nix brechen steht im vertrag aber nachdem ich keine bäume mag wie andere leute hoff ich mal aufs beste gg



Im Vertrag... als ob du was unterschrieben hättest 
Tom als ob er aufs Fahren verzichten könnte 

Aber er weiß schon, sobald er mit nem Gips oder nem Rolli vor's Standesamt kommt kann er gleich wieder heim fahren


----------



## andikue (20. Mai 2009)

was fahrt ihr immer so?

eher cross country oder eher solche sachen, wozu ein astreines CC-Hardtail nicht (mehr) zu gebrauchen ist, weil das Gelände zu grob ist?

Wenns eher in Richtung CC geht, würde ich gern mal ne Runde mitfahren...

Grüße

Andi


----------



## sniper4076 (20. Mai 2009)

gelände is sehr unterschiedlich die anderen waren heut ne steinbruchrunde drehen und die is CC tauglich wir werden morgen tiergarten sein ein bisschen springen und downhill fahren müsst aber auch noch mit einen CC zu bewältigen sein musst ja nicht unbedingt so weit und hoch springen aber zum spaß haben is für jeden was dabei!
bzw heidenberg fahren wir auch manchmal touren also einfach forum mitlesen und wenns gefällt mit biken !


----------



## kletteraffe (20. Mai 2009)

Zieht euch am Buck gute Reifen aus - Boden war heut geil aber tricky

Chris


----------



## sniper4076 (21. Mai 2009)

also wir sind um 12.00 am oberen parkplatz vom tiergarten wer lust und laune hat einfach kommen


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> also wir sind um 12.00 am oberen parkplatz vom tiergarten wer lust und laune hat einfach kommen



uargs, Frühaufsteheralarm  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (21. Mai 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Im Vertrag... als ob du was unterschrieben hättest
> Tom als ob er aufs Fahren verzichten könnte
> 
> Aber er weiß schon, sobald er mit nem Gips oder nem Rolli vor's Standesamt kommt kann er gleich wieder heim fahren



In dem fall mitm Gips hol ich ihn denn auch ab so rein aus solidarität


----------



## sniper4076 (21. Mai 2009)

lol danke snoxxi auf dich is halt verlass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (21. Mai 2009)

kein ding -  meine Nummer haste ja ^^


----------



## Diva1986 (22. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> kein ding -  meine Nummer haste ja ^^


Ihr Pfeifen ey...


----------



## hofschalk (22. Mai 2009)

so, heut anruf vom klaus aus der kiste bekommen. mein rad-zeug ist jetzt alles da...jetzt müsste nur no die dumme hand fit werden. aber bisher fühlt sichs no net so an


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. Mai 2009)

hm kenn ich - ich will auch endlich wieder ^^


----------



## m-rider (22. Mai 2009)

tja ich habn anderes problem..könnte fahren..hab aber mein rad noch nich..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

@sniper..nimm das hämische grinsen aus dem gesicht


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Mai 2009)

würde ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (24. Mai 2009)

Seid donnerstag gehör ich auch zum club der invaliden
aber krücke und armbinde  sind echt porno 
wer ist zurzeit alles kaputt eigentlich?


----------



## hofschalk (24. Mai 2009)

was hast du getrieben?

gute besserung


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2009)

oh weh nenene euch kann man nich alleine lassen


----------



## MrSnoxx (24. Mai 2009)

Ouweh ulli was hastn schon wieder gemacht?
Naja ich bin auf jeden noch 2 wochen auser gefecht


----------



## Diva1986 (24. Mai 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> tja ich habn anderes problem..könnte fahren..hab aber mein rad noch nich..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Schon mal dran gedacht hofschalks bike einfach einzuweihen solang er net kann


----------



## ulli! (24. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> was hast du getrieben?
> 
> gute besserung



in osternohe den crankbrothers schief gelandet übern anlieger gesaust und unter dem skinnie  auf der lichtung durchgerutscht.
aber sind nur prellungen (hoffentlich)
allen anderen verletzten auch ne gute besserung


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. Mai 2009)

ulli : gute Besserung! 
ich bin endlich wieder heile und heut in Osternohe gewesen (nachmittags)
war echt fein, net zuviel los, aber ich muss sagen: die Freeride ist echt ruppig geworden.
bin nur runtergerollt und piano gefahren, will Verletzungen erstmal vorbeugen


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2009)

haben se die bremswellen noch nicht in griff bekommen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> aber ich muss sagen: die Freeride ist echt ruppig geworden.



Nein, ist sie nicht. 
War heute mit dem gänswercher am Ochsenkopf  Ab sofort weiss auch er, was eine _wirklich_ ruppige Strecke ist... 
Achs so, keine Verletzen, nur zwei platte Hinterreifen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (24. Mai 2009)

wie langweilig so ganz ohne verletzungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (27. Mai 2009)

.......................ich habs ich habs ich habs ich habs.........jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

freude ohne ende..mein freerider is da..herzlich willkommen elch..herzlich willkommen

hab tränen in den augen
photos und vidoe siehe meine alben
.......................ich habs ich habs ich habs ich habs.........jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Diva1986 (27. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch!!! 
 

Glei mal die Bilder angucken


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Mai 2009)

Na endlich der große Meister ist wieder mit am Start  was geht dann am woend chefe gg


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Na endlich der große Meister ist wieder mit am Start  was geht dann am woend chefe gg



soviel wie am letzten Wochenende?  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. Mai 2009)

Sonntag Osternohe??? Wenns Wetter passt.

Das Geburtstagskind läd alle ein


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. Mai 2009)

*will auch* ^^


----------



## hofschalk (27. Mai 2009)

@m-rider: ich find kei video....hoffe ich schaffs morgen früh wach zu werden, die meute ist grad da ;-)


----------



## hofschalk (27. Mai 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> *will auch* ^^



da schließ ich mich an...aber vielleicht komm ich zum zuschauen mit


----------



## Diva1986 (27. Mai 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Sonntag Osternohe??? Wenns Wetter passt.
> 
> Das Geburtstagskind läd alle ein


Davon war nie die Rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (27. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> da schließ ich mich an...aber vielleicht komm ich zum zuschauen mit



Jo sag nochma wenn du mit zuschaun gehst evtl schau ich denn auchmal vorbei


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. Mai 2009)

O.k. das Geburtstagskind bekommt von mir ein Radler am Osternohekiosk! Besser?

@MrSnoxx  wie gehts dem Arm???


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. Mai 2009)

joa mein arm is schon wieder nahezu heile ich denk in 1 bis 2 wochen sitz ich wieder aufm rad


----------



## Diva1986 (27. Mai 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> O.k. das Geburtstagskind bekommt von mir ein Radler am Osternohekiosk! Besser?



Klingt schon mal vernünftiger 
Aber lt. Wetterbericht heute Nacht um 0.30 (es lebe die Spätschicht) soll es Pfingsten über regnen


----------



## m-rider (28. Mai 2009)

servus leute..also im steinbrüchlein hab ich so ziemlich alles unter die räder genommen..2 drops hab ich links liegen lassen..alles andere ist ktmisiert..grins..


----------



## Diva1986 (28. Mai 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> servus leute..also im steinbrüchlein hab ich so ziemlich alles unter die räder genommen..2 drops hab ich links liegen lassen..alles andere ist ktmisiert..grins..



UND FOTOS? Hast hofschalk nicht mitgenommen zum filmen?? Der hat doch eh nix zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (28. Mai 2009)

schon recht.....
aber morgen mach ich dir welche, wie dein göttergatte den steinbruch umpflügt


----------



## Diva1986 (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## sniper4076 (28. Mai 2009)

eine klare antwort und wie ich sie dafür liebe  gg


----------



## Diva1986 (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## hofschalk (29. Mai 2009)

so...fotos von heute sind in meinem album. 
und meine crew-sachen sind auch bestellt. 
noch sehr kleines vid: war bissl zu spät am auslöser 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DZ1tTEDfbA"]YouTube - Steinbruch Drop KTM[/ame]


----------



## Diva1986 (29. Mai 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> so...fotos von heute sind in meinem album.
> und meine crew-sachen sind auch bestellt.


Immer diese unqualifizierten Fotobeschreibungen


----------



## m-rider (29. Mai 2009)

er is halt kein großer denker..unser hofschalk

@hofschalk: beim nächsten mal machste wieder mit meine cam bilder..die is glaub besser..nix gegen deine


----------



## sniper4076 (29. Mai 2009)

aber echt ne frechheit diese kommentare ich hab brainstorming gemacht des is was ganz anderes wie rummstehen 

@ hofschalk meine bestellung is auch grad raus  ätsch


----------



## Lulatsch1 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Opel - Investoren,
nu ist es soweit - Opel wird umbenannt zu VEB OPEL!!! 
Das hatten wir schon vor über 20 Jahren, Deutschland lernt nichts dazu!!
Wir bezahlen dafür 1,5 MILLARDEN EURO!!
Dieses VEB OPEL geht in halben Jahr insolvent und unser Steuergeld geht den Bach runter!! Super - Politik!!
Wenn die Abfackprämie wegfällt, geht die VDA unter!! 

Sorry, da habe ich das Thema verfehlt!!

Lulatsch


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Mai 2009)

Tach zusammen!

war am gestrigen Critical Mass in Nürnberg auch ne Schwabacher Abordnung? Wenn ja - wie wars?
Konnte selbst leider nicht, wäre aber gerne.

Naja nächstes Mal.

Grüsse aus der Benkenbronx

PS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (30. Mai 2009)

ne so weit ich weiß war keiner von uns waren vormittag nur steinbruch unterwegs! mist wieder verpasst müssen wir echt mal mehr beobachten war in münchen schon mal dabei war sau geil


----------



## hofschalk (30. Mai 2009)

wie sieht denn jetzt die weitere WE Planung aus?


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Mai 2009)

für uns beide wohl immer noch zuschaun fürchte ich ^^


----------



## hofschalk (30. Mai 2009)

sehr produktiv


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Mai 2009)

immer doch - kennt ma ja nich anders von mir 
wann kannst du eigentlich wieder fahrn?


----------



## hofschalk (30. Mai 2009)

am dienstag bekomm ich meine schiene weg. endlich nach 6,5 wochen. bissl belasten geht scho wieder, nur is halt alles sehr steif und tut vermutlich au deswegen weh. 
bin gestern mitm kona vom sascha bissl am parklplatz rumgeeiert, das ging schon ganz gut 

aber bis ich voll angreifen kann werden wohl schon noch 2-3 wochen ins land ziehen. werd die nächsten male halt rad mitnehmen aber mal bloß zum rumrollen.

bei dir?


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Mai 2009)

naja ich bin schon ohne schiene/gips bzw nur mit verband unterwegs und ich sag mal ein bis 2 wochen geht wiederwas hoff ich


----------



## m-rider (30. Mai 2009)

ja ja..die invaliden truppe unter sich


----------



## hofschalk (30. Mai 2009)

glaub da hat einer keine lust mehr mit gesellschaft radln zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Mai 2009)

is schon irgendwas klar wegen morgn?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. Mai 2009)

Osternohe is glaub ich angesagt. Wann fahr ma los?
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## hofschalk (30. Mai 2009)

ich bin dabei...wenngleich auch ohne rad
abfahrt is mir wurscht. optimal wärs wenn no jemand nen platz frei hat, kann aber auch selber fahren


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. Mai 2009)

Zeitpunkt wird morgen vormittag ausgemacht.
So gegen Mittag denk ich is Abfahrt.

Platz hab ich no für 2 bikes und 2 Leute ....


----------



## MrSnoxx (31. Mai 2009)

Jou ich denk ich lass mich auch mal blicken. Was is mitm ulli und mitm sascha sind die auch dabei?


----------



## gänswercher (31. Mai 2009)

Morjen,
werd heut auch nach osternohe kommen. Wann gehts ihr denn alle nauf? ich wollt so gegen 11 bei mir starten.

grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (31. Mai 2009)

ja denk ma so zwischen 12.00und ^13.00 abfahrt! so das mann zwischen 13,00 und 14.00 oben sind!

lg

ach vergessen wir müssten nur irgendwie den tom einfangen in röthenbach so ab 12.30 hat für den noch wern plätzchen frei?


----------



## hofschalk (31. Mai 2009)

kann mich evtl au no jemand mitnehmen, in der gegend steinbrüchlein oder so. ansonsten fahr ich halt selber hoch

mfg


----------



## gänswercher (31. Mai 2009)

Hey Hofschalk, kann dich um 11 am steinbruch aufsammeln wennst magst.

grüßle


----------



## hofschalk (31. Mai 2009)

optimal...dann fahr ich jetzt mit meiner holden in die arbeit und lauf dann vor.
bis gleich


----------



## Spcialized Fan (31. Mai 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ja denk ma so zwischen 12.00und ^13.00 abfahrt! so das mann zwischen 13,00 und 14.00 oben sind!
> 
> lg
> 
> ach vergessen wir müssten nur irgendwie den tom einfangen in röthenbach so ab 12.30 hat für den noch wern plätzchen frei?



Hi,
ist es möglich, dass wenn jemand den Tom aus Röthenbach mitnimmt und noch einen Platz frei hat, das er mich auch aus Lauf mitnehmen kann?


----------



## MrSnoxx (31. Mai 2009)

Morgen allerseits - ich denk ich lass mich auch so zwischen 13 und 14 uhr mal blicken


----------



## sniper4076 (31. Mai 2009)

alles klar snoxxi bis denn dann


----------



## hofschalk (31. Mai 2009)

so..nach 1 std VAG auch endlich daheim.....war gut heute. freu mich schon, wenn ich auch endlich wieder angreifen kann...glei mal den bikemarkt nach der schicken Totem durchforsten 

edit: verdammt es gibt eine  ob 550 eier dafür gerechtfertigt sind


----------



## sniper4076 (31. Mai 2009)

also so zur allgemeinen info tom hat sich des rechte schlüsselbein gebrochen  
ja war sau geil an alle ein dickes danke für den geburtstagsride in osternohe! war echt schön und ich hab mich super gefreut danke jungs! 

lg


----------



## hofschalk (31. Mai 2009)

war des net des linke ?  egal. sag ihm gute besserung. war echt spitze, will wieder nen gesunden arm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (31. Mai 2009)

Jo von mir auch gute besserung an tom.
Jo war echt n netter tag huete mit bike unterm hinter wärs noch 10000 ma besser gewesen ^^


----------



## Diva1986 (1. Juni 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Jo von mir auch gute besserung an tom.
> Jo war echt n netter tag huete mit bike unterm hinter wärs noch 10000 ma besser gewesen ^^


Also echt ey, ihr SUPER FOTOGRAFEN!!   Das wenn ich gewußt hätte, hätte ich selber Fotos geschossen 
Jo war die linke Schulter. Aber nachdem er nicht operiert werden muss kriegt er wohl wie ich damals nur so ein komischen Stützverband. Bei mir hats damals 2,5 Monate gedauert bis ich wieder fit war. Drücken wir ihm mal die Daumen dass er bis August wieder fit ist


----------



## MrSnoxx (1. Juni 2009)

okke fotos gemacht ham wir nich so toll dafür ham mir gaaaanz toll wienerle gegessen und bier getrunken des is doch auch schonma ne leistung für 2 körperlich eingeschränkte wie uns


----------



## Diva1986 (1. Juni 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> okke fotos gemacht ham wir nich so toll dafür ham mir gaaaanz toll wienerle gegessen und bier getrunken des is doch auch schonma ne leistung für 2 körperlich eingeschränkte wie uns


Wenn ihr euch zum Schluß halt wenigstens zu mir runter gehockt hättet, aber ne


----------



## Diva1986 (1. Juni 2009)

Guckt mal Tom und Maddin, es gibt noch mehr von euch 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1807


----------



## hofschalk (1. Juni 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Also echt ey, ihr SUPER FOTOGRAFEN!!   Das wenn ich gewußt hätte, hätte ich selber Fotos geschossen
> 
> Wenn ihr euch zum Schluß halt wenigstens zu mir runter gehockt hättet, aber ne



1. was hat dich davon abgehalten?
2. wenn du dich wenigstens zu uns an hang gestellt hättest


----------



## Diva1986 (1. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> 1. was hat dich davon abgehalten?
> 2. wenn du dich wenigstens zu uns an hang gestellt hättest



Ja ja scho Recht


----------



## Lulatsch1 (1. Juni 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> also so zur allgemeinen info tom hat sich des rechte schlüsselbein gebrochen
> ja war sau geil an alle ein dickes danke für den geburtstagsride in osternohe! war echt schön und ich hab mich super gefreut danke jungs!
> 
> lg


 
Hey Leute,
schon wieder ein Verletzter!?
Was ist los?

@Tom,
diesmal hattes du nicht soviel Glück - wie im Tiergarten!  
Wünsche dir gute Besserung und bis bald!!!

Grüßle Lulatsch


----------



## hofschalk (1. Juni 2009)

ich werd morgen vormittag mit dem m-rider mal bissl den tiergarten erkunden. ich hoffe mit rad (wehe dem arzt) 
wenn jemand lust hat sich anzuschliessen, jederzeit gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (1. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ich werd morgen vormittag mit dem m-rider mal bissl den tiergarten erkunden. ich hoffe mit rad (wehe dem arzt)
> wenn jemand lust hat sich anzuschliessen, jederzeit gerne.


 

würde gerne, kann / darf aber nicht.


----------



## hofschalk (1. Juni 2009)

darf ?!? wegen gestern?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (1. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> darf ?!? wegen gestern?



ja schon. Meine Eltern meinen das ich solange nicht fahren kann bis ich meine Prüfungen in der Schule nicht geschrieben hab. Ich darf halt nur noch gemäßigte Touren fahren. 
Außerdem ist die Schirfwunde an dem Handgelenk doch ziemlich tief. Gestern hats garnicht so schlimm ausgeschaut und auch nicht geschmerzt. Immer wenn ich meine Hand stärker bewege denke ich das alles wieder aufreist. Ich warte lieber noch bis die Wunde wieder etwas verheilt ist, zurzeit ist sie noch irgendwie recht feucht. Die restlichen Schirfwunden waren eigentlich nur Kratzer da hat das Abziehen von den Klebeband mit dem das Tuch am Knie fixiert wurde mehr weh getan als die Wunde selber.


----------



## hofschalk (1. Juni 2009)

hehe, na dann gute besserung. und wenn ich meine hand so anschaue dann muss ich deinen eltern recht geben


----------



## MrSnoxx (1. Juni 2009)

ach komm so ne verletzung während der prüfungszeit macht des ganze erst richtig spannend ^^


----------



## hofschalk (1. Juni 2009)

immer diese unqualifizierten kommentare du rambo ;-)
hab grad meine schiene für den doc morgen als meines guten willens wieder hingemacht. 
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (2. Juni 2009)

Ich und unqualifizierte kommentare? niemals ich hab immer hin bald mein abi da kann ma ganich unqualifiziert sein ^^
viel glück denn ma beim doc und sach ma bescheid was der erzählt hat ^^


----------



## hofschalk (2. Juni 2009)

also am tiergarten wars nett. hand hat gut gehalten, bin allerdings nur rumgerollert. 
wurzelabfahrt haben wir gefunden und der ktm hat den unteren fetten double genommen. 
da mag er jetzt nimmer hin, weil der reiz ja jetzt weg ist 
die anderen abfahrten haben wir leider auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, die muss uns mal einer zeigen.


----------



## m-rider (2. Juni 2009)

hai leute..fotos und videos stell ich noch rein..
ich brauch mal nen vernünftigen guide..der olle hofschalk fährt ******* und findet nix is bloß spaß kleiner

@sniper: wo warn wer denn? hattes stubenarrest he?
wie schaut es mit morgen aus..so mal die frage an alle..zeit und lust so gegen abend tiergarten o.ä.?

hier gleichmal die links
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1953

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1955

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1961

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1962


----------



## hofschalk (2. Juni 2009)

ich geb dir au glei nen ollen hofschalk.....
gelenk is bissl dick, deswegen lass ichs morgen glaub bissl ruhiger angehen. aber mein neid sei mit dir


----------



## gänswercher (2. Juni 2009)

nabend beiernand,
die beamten hamm´s halt schee. bei lauem lüftchen am tiergarten a bisserl rumjumpen und des janzze am mittwoch nochermal. 
jaja, ich weiß, jeder wie er es verdient. (duck und weg)

kann leider morgen erst richtung abend, wenns dann noch langt?

grüßle


----------



## m-rider (2. Juni 2009)

ach ich weiß doch wie's gemeint is...

ja also ich denk mal wird so gegen 15/16 uhr. der sniper kommt vieleicht auch..könntest ja noch nach kommen


----------



## _tom_ (2. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> war des net des linke ?  egal. sag ihm gute besserung. war echt spitze, will wieder nen gesunden arm




... danke danke für die besserungswünsche ! ( wenn ihr nur wüsstet wie lang ich für die nächsten zeilen im single-finger-system brauch.,......)
hab schon auf paar internetauktionshäusern nach nem neuen schlüsselbein geschaut - allerdings erfolglos. neuen lenker brauch ich auch...

mal schaun wie langs dauern wird bis das wieder haltbar ist... die zeit vergeht bei dem wetter und dem radl das jetzt wartend hinter mir steht, sicherlich sehr schnell vorbei.....   

 @all: "das ist die letzte abfahrt" zitat ende, wird aus meinem vokabular komplett gestrichen....


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. Juni 2009)

naja sehs positiv: du darfst nun ofiziell bei hofschalks und meinem invalidenclub mitmachen ^^
Gute besserung nochmal ^^


----------



## Tabibuschua (3. Juni 2009)

> @all: "das ist die letzte abfahrt" zitat ende, wird aus meinem vokabular komplett gestrichen....


oh ja! genau den Scheiss kenn ich !
die letzten 2x Male wo`s mich so böse gebrezelt hat, wurde auch genau dieser böse Satz ausgesprochen! 
am besten man fährt einfach und hört dann urplötzlich auf, ohne dass der böse Verletzungs-Geisterwichtel das mitkriegt und einen auf letzter Abfahrt gegen nen Baum fahren lässt :]
gute Besserung!


----------



## Diva1986 (3. Juni 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> ... danke danke für die besserungswünsche ! ( wenn ihr nur wüsstet wie lang ich für die nächsten zeilen im single-finger-system brauch.,......)
> hab schon auf paar internetauktionshäusern nach nem neuen schlüsselbein geschaut - allerdings erfolglos. neuen lenker brauch ich auch...
> 
> mal schaun wie langs dauern wird bis das wieder haltbar ist... die zeit vergeht bei dem wetter und dem radl das jetzt wartend hinter mir steht, sicherlich sehr schnell vorbei.....
> ...



Warum brauchst du nen neuen Lenker?? Der sah doch noch ganz gut aus bzw. ich hab beim Fahren nix gemerkt 

Wir haben gestern übrigens den Ständer liegen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (3. Juni 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> naja sehs positiv: du darfst nun ofiziell bei hofschalks und meinem invalidenclub mitmachen ^^



da bin ich dabei  ...  

zum lenker.. der vector  ist verbogen. hängt auf der linken seite etwa 2-3 cm weiter unten als auf der rechten


----------



## hofschalk (3. Juni 2009)

tut mir echt led, dass ich da jetzt wieder aussteigen muss, jetzt wos grad so schön nett und voll geworden ist 

werd mich jetzt dann mal aufs radl schwingen und meine ersten paar kilometer nach 7 wochen runterradln *froi*


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. Juni 2009)

tzz verräter 
naja bei mir is es ja auch bald soweit ^^


----------



## Diva1986 (3. Juni 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> zum lenker.. der vector  ist verbogen. hängt auf der linken seite etwa 2-3 cm weiter unten als auf der rechten



Ok, mir muss sowas ja net auffallen


----------



## m-rider (3. Juni 2009)

na ihr..nochmal die frage..heut abend jemand bock zum fahren..so später nachmittag?

@_tom_...gute besserung..wird wieder


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung! 

Ich fahr des Session gerne etwas spazieren - nur damit
Ihm beim rumstehen nich langweilig wird


----------



## m-rider (3. Juni 2009)

also ich treff mich 16.00/16.30 mitm gänswärcher am tiergarten/löwensaal


----------



## _tom_ (3. Juni 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Ich fahr des Session gerne etwas spazieren - nur damit
> Ihm beim rumstehen nich langweilig wird



hi,

sagmas mal so, gerne würde ich dein angebot zur beschäftigung meines rades in anspruch nehmen, 

allerdings wird das leider nix, weil meine boxxer anscheinend kein öl für die schmierung enthält und ich die zugstufe fürn anfang des fw net einstellen kann -- sorry ohne gabel fährt sichs session wie jedes andere rad


----------



## m-rider (3. Juni 2009)

so wieder zurück..also der gänswärcher ist ein klasse guide..und tiergarten ist mit seine verschieden strecken ja sooooooooooooo geil..

hoffe beim nächsten mal sind wir mehr..oder ich hab mal frei
also ride on

photos gibts diesmal keine..herr hofschalk wollte lieber nach schwaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (7. Juni 2009)

So jungs ich mach mich morgn aufn weg nach Bremen zu nem Kumpel bis Donnerstag und ich hoff einfach mal das ich nächstes Wochenender wieder fahren kann und dem hernn Sniper bei den 8m Drops zuschaun kann. Jetz hat der gute ja keine ausrede mehr ^^


----------



## crazymondo (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand nächstes Wochenende Lust auf Heidenberg. Bin nicht ganz so der Freerider, aber es gibt ja überall ne "Chicken-Line" 

Christian


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. Juni 2009)

sind etz dann a Ründla am Heidenberg unterwegs. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat
Um ca 14.15 bis 14.30 treffpunkt Parkplatz Ungertal


----------



## thehahn (7. Juni 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand nächstes Wochenende Lust auf Heidenberg. Bin nicht ganz so der Freerider, aber es gibt ja überall ne "Chicken-Line"
> 
> Christian




War schön heute....


schöööön nass


----------



## crazymondo (7. Juni 2009)

Jep, war gut.

Der Downhill im "Flußbett" war auch nicht schlecht 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Juni 2009)

ach mist.
einmal wenn nicht "krasse freerideaction" angesacht ist UND ich auch noch zeit gehabt hätte, hab ichs net gelesen. schade.
und es wär bestimmt ne schöne RIP-Gedächtnis-Schlammschlacht gewesen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. Juni 2009)

Übelster Weltuntergang am Heidenberg. Wie wenn jemand des Licht ausknipst -
Es wurde Dunkel und dann ging es los .... 
War wie ne Fahrt im Flussbett  aber wenn man
mal komplett durchnässt ist macht die Sauerei richtig Spass!

@planetsmasher - war ja nich unsre letzte Runde am Heidenberg.


----------



## crazymondo (8. Juni 2009)

...und es war sicher auch nicht der letzte Regen am Heidenberg .

Wie schauts am verlängerten Wochenende aus?


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Juni 2009)

donnerstag osternohe wer lust hat ist gerne willkommen

lg sascha


----------



## hofschalk (8. Juni 2009)

bin grade aus osternohe zurück. also als startpunkt  .war ganz nette tour, nur in die falsche richtung gefahren und somit die trails bergauf schieben müssen und die schotterpisten als abfahrt gehabt


----------



## _tom_ (8. Juni 2009)

aufpassen !!! semmering 24h dh is in 10 wochen ... 

wies scheint hab ich die schiene etwa noch 2-3 wochen an mir hängen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> donnerstag osternohe wer lust hat ist gerne willkommen
> 
> lg sascha



Donnerstag ist Tourenfahren am Tiergarten angesagt, aber wie siehts am Wochenende mit nem Tag Oko aus?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist Tourenfahren am Tiergarten angesagt, aber wie siehts am Wochenende mit nem Tag Oko aus?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ich fahr auch Donnerstag zum Tiergarten, aber bin nur Morgens unterwegs, da es ja ab Mittag anfangen soll zu Regnen.


----------



## hofschalk (9. Juni 2009)

hat jemand zeit und lust morgen mittag/nachmittag ne runde zu drehen?
wo und was sind mir eigentlich wurscht (tour/spielen). 
muss mich bewegen zwischen früh- und nachtschicht


----------



## m-rider (9. Juni 2009)

also ich werd so vormittag mittag nachmittag am tiergarten rumkurven..is ja heute leider ins wasser gefallen..


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> hat jemand zeit und lust morgen mittag/nachmittag ne runde zu drehen?
> wo und was sind mir eigentlich wurscht (tour/spielen).
> muss mich bewegen zwischen früh- und nachtschicht



Die fleisigen müssen arbeiten  

Werd wahrscheinlich Donnerstag a Ründla biken. Evtl Steinbruch oder Heidenberg - falls jemand Lust hat. Mal ein bisschen treten.
Mei Kondi is nich mehr die beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (9. Juni 2009)

wenn net zu arg schifft, dann werd ich da auch bissl touren. 
den hintern für den gardasee fit machen 

was heisst da die fleissigen.....von 6-14 und 22-6 uhr sind ja wohl stunden genug


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Juni 2009)

es kommt ja auch drauf an was man während dieser Stunden macht...







und wenn ich in meiner Hood mal welche bräuchte sind keine da.

Gruss

ps


----------



## hofschalk (10. Juni 2009)

jungs wie siehts morgen aus? fahrt ihr *osternohe*? wetter soll ja recht bescheiden sein....freitag schauts bissl besser aus. wäre beide tage dabei, morgen aber erst ab mittag, da heute nachtschicht.

@ specialized-fan:  du hast aber doof geschaut heute, als wir an dir vorbei sind und 100m weiter stehen geblieben sind und du wieder an uns vorbei bist  
 fährst du immer 2 helme spazieren, einen kann man doch auch aufsetzen 

mfg


----------



## crazymondo (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo mtbwolf77,

wenn Du Lust hast, ich wär heute Nachmittag beim "bissl treten" dabei. Müsste allerdings um 15:30 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Vielleicht wirds Wetter ja noch besser, kannst Dich ja melden.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Juni 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hallo mtbwolf77,
> 
> wenn Du Lust hast, ich wär heute Nachmittag beim "bissl treten" dabei. Müsste allerdings um 15:30 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Vielleicht wirds Wetter ja noch besser, kannst Dich ja melden.
> 
> ...



So a Dreckswetter!!!
Fährst du auch bei Regen?


----------



## crazymondo (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wenns nicht gerade so regnet wie letzte Woche bin ich schon dabei.
Willst Du mehr die Freeride-Tour fahren oder mehr kurbeln?

Fürs Kurbeln gibts ja weniger schlammige Wege  -> Anstiege zum Senderturm von Ungerthal rauf, etc.
Für die Kondition taugts


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Juni 2009)

13 Uhr Parkplatz Ungerthal???

Ein bisschen treten is scho o.k. 
Aber Achtung! Hab nich die beste Kondi


----------



## crazymondo (11. Juni 2009)

13 Uhr geht OK,
meinst Du den Wanderer-Parkplatz kurz bevor es den kleinen "Anstieg" auf der Teerstraße nach Ungerthal geht?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Juni 2009)

Glaub scho - is a kleiner Schotterparkplatz - gleich nach der Abfahrt wo wir uns letztes WE getroffen hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (11. Juni 2009)

OK, bis denn!


----------



## hofschalk (11. Juni 2009)

wer wäre denn morgen bei ner runde osternohe dabei? vorrausgesetzt es ist offen.

mfg


----------



## sniper4076 (11. Juni 2009)

hier wenns heut nacht net regnet dann auf jedenfall weil auf schlammschlacht in onohe hab ich keine lust


----------



## hofschalk (11. Juni 2009)

also webcambilder sehen richtig trocken aus, im gegensatz zu gestern =). hoffe, dass mit dem wind alles evtl bissl abtrocknet. und die 1-2 schauer wird des schon überstehen. ansonsten gehen wir halt morgen zur kiste und kaufen seine swampthings leer. (wenn der net erst mittags aufmachen würde )


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Juni 2009)

so jungens ich bin wieder im Lande und wenn mein neuer Lenker da is würd ich mich am sonntag ma wieder gern auf mein Rad setzen - was habtn ihr so geplant?


----------



## hofschalk (11. Juni 2009)

ab 14 uhr hab ich zeit. bin bei allem dabei  .... was hastn dir für nen lenker bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (12. Juni 2009)

so, 3. anlauf:
wie wäre es am sonntag mit ner runde osternohe? könnte so ab 14.30 los (oder nachkommen). mr snoxx ist ja evtl auch wieder fit und der m-rider wäre bestimmt au dabei, falls er bis dahin feierabend hat. so für paar abfahrten mit punktekarte würd es bei mir schon reichen.
wie siehts beim rest aus? oder hat jemand gegenvorschläge?

mfg


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. Juni 2009)

hm jo ob ich gleich nach osternohe fahren sollte wage ich iwie zu bezweifeln


----------



## Lulatsch1 (12. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> es kommt ja auch drauf an was man während dieser Stunden macht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pennen auf Staatskosten - Super!! Oder haben die Dro... genommen, wie manch andere Staatsbeamter??





Kein Wunder das jetzt Opel doch Geld bekommen hat, werd auch mal einen Bettelbrief nach Berlin schreiben!!! (vielleicht springt ein neues Bike raus)


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2009)

Wie schauts morgen Nachmittag aus? Jemand Lust durch´n Steinbruch zu radlen? Oder Heidenberg? Kann Sonntag leider zeittechnisch nich


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. Juni 2009)

joa klingt nich verkehrt mal zum anfang eher ne tour zu fahren


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2009)

Steinbruch? 
Mister Bruchpilot - da gibts aber auch 1 bis 2 krasse Abfahrten.

Ab wann hättest Zeit?


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. Juni 2009)

jo heidenberg kann mich vorerst mal ^^ hm ich denk so ab 14 uhr wäre ganz gut.
fährt noch jmd mit?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich tel dann mal rum. Vielleicht findet sich no jemand.
Kannst ja auch mal nachhaken.

Wir haben ja fast nur droppende Kondischwächler   (ich möchte ja niemanden direkt ansprechen Herr Sniper)


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Juni 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Steinbruch?



Also, wenn ihr euch beim Steinbruch rumtreibt, schau ich eventuell mal nach dem Zeitungsaustragen für 2 bis 3 Stunden vorbei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2009)

morgen 14 Tour Steinbrüchlein ne Tour? Da komm ich doch mal mit 

(als nicht-konditionsschwächelnder nicht-Dropper  ) Und wenn der Herr Sniper wirklich in Ösiland mitfahren will, dann sollte er möglichst bald mal in nem konditionell anspruchsvollerem Park fahren gehen als Osternohe  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2009)

Na supi. Mach ma Treffpunkt Parkplatz beim Spielpatz.
Werds so bis ca 14.15 Uhr schaffen. Muss bis 13.30 arbeiten


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Juni 2009)

Ähmm, ich hab vergessen zu Fragen was ich ich alles mitnehmen sollte (ich war ja noch nicht am Steinbruch). Also ich hab nen FF - Helm, Schienbeinschoner und eine Protektorenjacke zur Verfügeung. Einen normalen Helm nehme ich sowie zum  hin- und zürückfahren mit. Ich frage weil ich alleine 3 bis 3 1/2 Stunden mit der Hin- und Zürückfahrt beschäftigt sein werde und daher so wenig wie möglich mitnehmen möchte. Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2009)

Bein- und Armschoner sind eigentlich sinnvoll und ein normaler Helm. Fullface und Protektorenjacke brauchst nich unbedingt -außer du fühlst dich sicherer. Is viel zum Kurbeln bei der Tour. Allerdings sind 1-2 steile Abfahrten dabei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2009)

vor 2 Wochen mit dem Alpenverein waren wir auch am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs. Und stellt euch vor, es waren sogar Hardtails mit dabei. Eines sogar mit einer Mag21 mit Cantileverbremsen. Und die FahrerIN dieses Rades ist auch ziemlich viel gefahren und hats überlebt. Sturzfrei. Deswegen: CC-Helm und gut ist. Protektoren sind duchaus sinnvoll, aber auf ner Tour? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2009)

Ja auch auf ner Tour - hatte vor 2 Wochen nen Abgang auf ner steilen Wurzelabfahrt. Schwups war des Vorderrad weg. Ellenbogen und Unterarm etwas zerschreddert. Nix schlimmes, aber angemehm wars nich. 

Aber bei mit gehören die Protektoren scho fast zur Grundausstattung. Muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## hofschalk (12. Juni 2009)

da ich leider um 14 uhr zum arbeiten anfangen muss, werde ich euch mental begleiten und selber so von 12-13.30 bissl am steinbruch rumeiern.
wieder bissl gefühl fürs hupfi bekommen. die flowabfahrt am mittwoch war grausam 

ach und suche immer noch mitstreiter für nen kurzen nachmittagsausflug am so nach osternohe


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Juni 2009)

Deswegen: CC-Helm und gut ist. Protektoren sind duchaus sinnvoll, aber auf ner Tour? 

MfG
Stefan[/quote]
Ist mir klar das auf ner Tour ein CC-Helm ausreichend ist, ich wusste jetzt nur nicht wirklich was jetzt ansteht.


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. Juni 2009)

oukai morgen um 14.15 klingt gut. ich werd den tatkräftig die kondi-krüppel fraktion vertreten xD


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Juni 2009)

hey, schuldigung nochmal das ich zu spät gekommen bin und euch ein "bisschen" aufgehalten. Hat richtig viel spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich schon von der Hinfahrt völlig schlapp war.
Hier auf der Karte sieht man wie ich mich verfahren hab, weil ich keine richtige Karte dabei hatte. Einfahach der grünen Linie folgen, dannach der helblauen, der fetten roten Linie und die blaue Linie ist die auf der ich mich verfahren hab. Die Rote Linie ist die auf der ich eigentlich fahren wollte.
Ich hab auch erst viel zu spät gemerkt das ich im falschen Stadteil von Nürnberg gelandet bin. So musste ich halt über 10 km mehr auf mich nehmen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/384506


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2009)

ich muss auch nochmal nerven: ist noch jemand morgen beim kleinen nachmittagsride in o.n. dabei? ausser dem mtbwolf, der ja keine zeit hat

mfg


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Juni 2009)

Heul, schnief. Wär morgen auch gern in onohe.
Viel Spass!

Dafür sind heut die Quarkwaden trainiert worden


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2009)

diese freude musste ich mir leider entgehen lassen. wäre mir 1000mal lieber gewesen wie seit 2 hier dumm rumzusitzen wenn ihr 500m weiter in den wald räubert.
nächstes mal quark ich wieder mit


----------



## Lulatsch1 (13. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> diese freude musste ich mir leider entgehen lassen. wäre mir 1000mal lieber gewesen wie seit 2 hier dumm rumzusitzen wenn ihr 500m weiter in den wald räubert.
> nächstes mal quark ich wieder mit


 
Wieso rumsitzen - hat man dich eingeknastet??? (Totem geklaut?)

War wieder ein super Nachmittag mit viel Spaß und ohne große Verletzungen!!
Zwar mit etwas Umwegen, aber dafür gab es Eis - Danke!!
War ein gutes Konti Trainig!!

Lulatsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Juni 2009)

Na klar! Auf jeden Fall.

Immer no kei Totem gefunden???


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2009)

doch doch, nur no keinen, der sie mir kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (14. Juni 2009)

so morgen allerseits 
ja war doch ne recht angenehme tour gestern ^^ *hust* des nächste ma bin ich fitter


----------



## Tabibuschua (14. Juni 2009)

mornin.
war gestern spontan am Silbersattel im Ossiland 
muss sagen: geile Strecken + Sessellift! macht richtig Laune :] selbst für den risikofeindlichen (momentan zumindest noch ;]) Fahrer wie mich war die Freeride-Strecke richtig geil zu fahren. kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## hofschalk (15. Juni 2009)

morgen kleiner vormittags-hüpf-spass von 9-11 am steinbruch (ja, ich weiss, da muss man schieben). bis jetzt m-rider und meine wenigkeit. jeder ist recht herzlich eingeladen.

für alle schieb-faulen, haben wir dieses wochenende ein o-nohe-we ins auge gefasst, falls der nette steuerzahler uns die freien tage belässt. wer würde noch mitmachen?

mfg


----------



## hofschalk (16. Juni 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> morgen kleiner vormittags-hüpf-spass von 9-11 am steinbruch (ja, ich weiss, da muss man schieben). bis jetzt m-rider und meine wenigkeit. jeder ist recht herzlich eingeladen.



das selbe gibts morgen am schmausenbuck. abfahrt so gegen 10. werden vermutlich so bis 13 uhr draußen sein


----------



## m-rider (16. Juni 2009)

ja was hast du denn für ein tolles neues bild..woah..wie zukunft..nur besser


----------



## Diva1986 (17. Juni 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> ja was hast du denn für ein tolles neues bild..woah..wie zukunft..nur besser


LOL 
wie Zukunft nur besser... wat für ein Satz 
Sag ma Tom hast du Urlaub???  Übertreibs fei net, net dass du wieder demnächst aussetzten musst


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juni 2009)

ne, hab wache. d.h. 2 tage "arbeit" 2 tage frei 
aber das mit dem übertreiben ist n gutes stichwort. heut wird no bissl langsam gemacht. dann am we wird er schon einmal osternohe aushalten. und DANN hab ich 3 wochen urlaub

wird scho fit werden am strand


----------



## m-rider (17. Juni 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> LOL
> wie Zukunft nur besser... wat für ein Satz
> 
> 
> ey..du dich über mein deutsch lustig machen tun?..frechheit


----------



## Diva1986 (17. Juni 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> ey..du dich über mein deutsch lustig machen tun?..frechheit


Quatsch, ich find den toll


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Diva!

bitte einmal 30  abdrücken. Du wurdest gestern beim überqueren einer roten Ampel in Limbach gesehen. Des kommt davon wenn man son auffälliges Bike hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (17. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Hey Diva!
> 
> bitte einmal 30  abdrücken. Du wurdest gestern beim überqueren einer roten Ampel in Limbach gesehen. Des kommt davon wenn man son auffälliges Bike hat!



Hallo Hr. Masher!

Zum einen war die Ampel genauso grün wie mein Fahrrad - ich hab sogar einen Zeugen 
und zum anderen sollten wir 30 Euro Schmerzensgeld verlangen weil wir uns erschrocken haben. Stell dir ma vor ich wär vom Fahrrad gefallen wegen nem Herzstillstand oder so...


----------



## planetsmasher (17. Juni 2009)

wieso was war denn? Um ehrlich zu sein war ich nicht mal in der Nähe. Es wurde nur berichtet: "Du, ich glaub ich hab grad zwei aus DEINEM KOMISCHEN Forum gesehen....Bike grün/weiss...bei Rot über die Ampel...." den Rest verrat ich net.


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juni 2009)

wie schnelllebig unsere zeit doch ist  gestern noch vom osternohe we geträumt und heute schon absagen  entweder arbeiten und falls nicht, muss ich mir glaub ne kleine pause gönnen.
die patschehand zwickt doch ganz schön, nach 2 tagen fahren


----------



## m-rider (17. Juni 2009)

und wieder ist der herr sniper bei nem rotlichtverbrechen erwischt worden..der kerl lernt es aber auch nicht..also sowas


----------



## Diva1986 (18. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> wieso was war denn? Um ehrlich zu sein war ich nicht mal in der Nähe. Es wurde nur berichtet: "Du, ich glaub ich hab grad zwei aus DEINEM KOMISCHEN Forum gesehen....Bike grün/weiss...bei Rot über die Ampel...." den Rest verrat ich net.


so so, wir wurden nämlich angehupt - deswegen Schadensersatz 
Von einem schwarzen Golffahrer den wir leider nicht einordnen konnten.

Über ne rote Ampel sind wir aber nicht gefahren - gaaaanz ehrlich :-D
Nachdem Sniper ja rote Ampeln hasst und wir brave Bürger sind, halten wir uns natürlich auch daran nur bei grün die Straße zu überqueren


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Juni 2009)

nee damit haben wir nüscht zu tun. Der Spion sass in nem weissen Fiat 500...
ich kenn aber auch keinen schwarzen der nen Golf fährt


----------



## _tom_ (18. Juni 2009)

jaja immer diese rotlichtsünder


----------



## Diva1986 (18. Juni 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> jaja immer diese rotlichtsünder


Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen *hust*
Tom schreib doch nochmal dazu dass man mit dem Fahrrad auf jeden Fall überall auffällt 

Ach KTM, Tom, weiß jemand was gestern in Schwabach los war? Mir kamen ungefähr 7 Buse eurer netten Kollegen entgegen.


----------



## planetsmasher (18. Juni 2009)

ne 12-jährige ist daheim ausgebüxt und wurde gesucht und sogar gefunden. ich bin auch erst ganz schön erschrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (18. Juni 2009)

so bin gerade rein vom buck..und siehe da..der olle ktm kann auch noch was lernen..weil..hatte heute das vergnügen mit'm bayerischen downhillmeister in der hobbyklasse riden zu dürfen..

hat mir mal kurzer hand mein fahrwerk verfeinert..klasse aktion echt..und schnell der kerl.

also flowline kann ich echt nur empfehlen als trainngsarea für eure 24h downhillaktion..fahrt die mal 3h und dann wisst ihr wie kaputt man sich fühlen kann

und zum abschluß hab ich dann auch den löwensaaldrop verkackt..zu sehr nosedive und aufs näschen geplumst..die sprünge danach waren deutlich besser..also nix passiert.

so melde mich ab zum arbeiten..ab nach berlin


----------



## hofschalk (18. Juni 2009)

oh je, jetzt ist der ktm ja noch besser als vorher 

hier mal die zaghaften ersten versuche von mir, dass ihr euch auch bissl amüsieren könnt  (extra zeitlupe, dass net noch popeliger aussieht  )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8wl3fWidXo"]YouTube - absoluter beginner minijump [/ame]


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Juni 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> so so, wir wurden nämlich angehupt - deswegen Schadensersatz
> Von einem schwarzen Golffahrer den wir leider nicht einordnen konnten.
> 
> Über ne rote Ampel sind wir aber nicht gefahren - gaaaanz ehrlich :-D
> Nachdem Sniper ja rote Ampeln hasst und wir brave Bürger sind, halten wir uns natürlich auch daran nur bei grün die Straße zu überqueren





HaHa!!!!! 

Brave Bürger???


----------



## sniper4076 (19. Juni 2009)

etz greif ich doch mal mit ein ich bin der gesetzestreueste mensch der rumm läuft nur um das mal klar zu stellen


----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. Juni 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> etz greif ich doch mal mit ein ich bin der gesetzestreueste mensch der rumm läuft nur um das mal klar zu stellen


 
Da muß ich dir mal Recht geben!! Es laufen noch größere Verbrecher rum, schaut mal nach Berlin zu Anschi und Konsorten!!!

Sorry, das ich eure *sinnvolle* Unterhaltung störe!!

Wer hat bei "Bike-Components.de" schon etwas bestellt??

Lulatsch


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Wer hat bei "Bike-Components.de" schon etwas bestellt??



Ich.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
Und wie warst du zufrieden??
Ich habe etwas bestellt und die liefern nicht und bekomme auch keine genaue Antwort! Anscheint geht bei dennen alles durcheinander! Warte jetzt schon 1 Monat auf meine Teile und die Teile waren laut Online Shop auf Lager!! 
Bei anderen (Hibike) geht das schneller und präziser!! 

Lulatsch


----------



## MrSnoxx (20. Juni 2009)

die beliefern halt keine kaputten


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2009)

Bei bike-components hatte ich mal ne extra-weiche Feder für eine Tora U-Turn bestellt, die war innerhalb einer oder 1,5 Wochen da. Mehr brauchte ich noch nicht von denen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Bei bike-components hatte ich mal ne extra-weiche Feder für eine Tora U-Turn bestellt, die war innerhalb einer oder 1,5 Wochen da. Mehr brauchte ich noch nicht von denen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
Danke, dann hat MrSnoxx doch Recht!!

@Stefan
Wo kaufst du sonst noch deine Teile???

Lulatsch


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2009)

letzlich überall... Hängt davon ab, was genau ich für ein Teil brauche, wie schnell ich es brauche und wer das hat. 

Und wer weiss, vielleicht haben wirklich in die Gallerie geschaut und dein Rad gesehen: "woah, an so ein Rad kommen unsere Teil net dran" *Bestellung verschlamper*  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab jetzt schon 4 bis 5 mal bei bike-components.de bestellt. Hat bis jetzt immer 1 bis 1,5 Wochen gedauert. Versand hat immer 2 bis 3 Tage gedauert, einmal auch nur 1en. 

Bei bike-mailorder.de gehts aber schneller. Die Versandzeit lag bei mir bis jetz immer unter 24 h. Außerdem haben die auch viel mehr Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (20. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Infos, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an mein Bike - aber mein Bike überlebt den 3. Weltkrieg!!!

@Spcialized Fan
Habe grad bei mailorder bestellt! Mal sehen wie das klappt, da bekommt man gleich eine Bestätigung per Mail - das gibt es bei B.-componets nicht!!!!

Lulatsch


----------



## Tabibuschua (20. Juni 2009)

so, grad aus Osternohe zrüch, schee wars! und wahrscheinlich das einzige "Nicht-Piss-Loch" dieses Wochenende derwischt :]


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juni 2009)

klemme58c schrieb:


> @lulatsch Schau mal unter www.triibwerk.de Hab ich gestern an der Veste getroffen, die Typen bauen gerade eine Freeriderprototypen - mit pornolicous Rohloffnabe und enkoppelter Antriebseinheit.....sehr schön. Seite ist noch im Aufbau!



falls es jemanden interessiert:
mit dem sebastian von triibwerk hab ich gestern auf der golf & bike challenge ne ganze weile gequatscht und auch sein mopped mal ausprobiert:
der hinterbau funktioniert sagenhaft geil! kein wippen, auch nicht im wiegetritt.
ich gehöre zwar leider (gewichts- und federwegstechnisch) nicht zur zielgruppe von triibwerk, aber vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal was leichteres hinterher...

will hier bissl werbung machen, weil das hinterbaukonzept funktioniert echt gut und der sebastian ist wirklich nett!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (21. Juni 2009)

Sind etz dann am steinbruchparkplatz - ein bisschen
spielen. Falls jemand lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulatsch1 (21. Juni 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> falls es jemanden interessiert:
> mit dem sebastian von triibwerk hab ich gestern auf der golf & bike challenge ne ganze weile gequatscht und auch sein mopped mal ausprobiert:
> der hinterbau funktioniert sagenhaft geil! kein wippen, auch nicht im wiegetritt.
> ich gehöre zwar leider (gewichts- und federwegstechnisch) nicht zur zielgruppe von triibwerk, aber vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal was leichteres hinterher...
> ...


 
Hey geniale Bikes!!!
War grad noch mal auf der Web, da hat sich einiges getan!!
Dieser Hinterbau mit VPP scheint wirklich richtig gut zu gehen und die Rohloff dazu - SCHÖN gemacht!! Und diese saubere Kettenverlegung - FEIN!!
Da kann man noch auf einiges Gute von triibwerk gespannt sein!!
Wieviel wiegen diese Bikes??

@Didi123
Danke für die Info!!

Lulatsch


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juni 2009)

glaub das orangefarbene lag bei ca. 17 kg... weiß aber nicht genau.


----------



## Lulatsch1 (21. Juni 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> glaub das orangefarbene lag bei ca. 17 kg... weiß aber nicht genau.


 
Jo, 17kg ist doch angenehm, sprach der Panzerfahrer!!
Für die Bestückung ist es schon RELATIV! leicht, triibwerk steht am Anfang - da kommt bestimmt mal was leichteres!! Das Konzept scheint aufzugehen und die Leut sollten nicht diese Fernostbilligzeugs aus der Werbung kaufen - es gibt viel bessere Bikes > z.B. triibwerk, witchbrom, Zonenschein, Nicolai, Wiesmann, Cheetah, Ruchti Bicycle u.s.w.

Lulatsch


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2009)

> triibwerk steht am Anfang


nicht wirklich, die gibts schon ein paar Jahre, haben halt jetzt mal den Namen geändert, wieso auch immer.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lulatsch1 (21. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, die gibts schon ein paar Jahre, haben halt jetzt mal den Namen geändert, wieso auch immer.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 

Aha!


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2009)

ich hab grade mal nen 2005er Bike Workshop ausgegraben, da steht ein DH und ein FR Rahmen drin von Cycledynesystems. Sprich das ist nicht wirklich neu.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lulatsch1 (21. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich hab grade mal nen 2005er Bike Workshop ausgegraben, da steht ein DH und ein FR Rahmen drin von Cycledynesystems. Sprich das ist nicht wirklich neu.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
Jo, is schon klar!!
Das Patent für das Cycledynessystem hat Ulrich Bahr (Kiel)!! 
Die Fa. triibwerk steht am Anfang!! Der Geschäftsführer von triibwerk ist Sebastian Schuster / Sven Henning aus Allersberg!!

Lulatsch


----------



## Diva1986 (21. Juni 2009)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Jo, is schon klar!!
> Das Patent für das Cycledynessystem hat Ulrich Bahr (Kiel)!!
> Die Fa. triibwerk steht am Anfang!! Der Geschäftsführer von triibwerk ist Sebastian Schuster / Sven Henning aus Allersberg!!
> 
> Lulatsch



Sachen gibts


----------



## Maeggus (30. Juni 2009)

Hy, 

döst ihr alle im Schatten rum, oder was???
Hab schon lange nichts mehr neues von Euch gelesen  

Wird Zeit, daß wir wieder auf die 1. Seite kommen.

Was gibt´s neues in Schwabach und Umgebung???

Maeggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juni 2009)

danke maeggus, muss ich nicht lange nach dem Thread suchen 

Sonntag Ochsenkopf? Hab eben mit Flo und gänswecher gelabert und die waren auch der Meinung, das wäre ein toller Plan 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Diva1986 (30. Juni 2009)

So Jungs, hab mal ein paar Fotos von der Hochzeit in mein Album gepackt, damit ihr auch mal seht das Diva und Sniper schick aussehen können wenn se wollen


----------



## m-rider (2. Juli 2009)

also fotos schauen klasse aus..da sieht der olle sniper so richtig unschuldig aus..also sowas

@maeggus:..schatten sitzen? war jeden tag am tiergarten..bin schier in meinem jacket zerschmolzen..wie eis-nur nich so süß


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. Juli 2009)

sevus loide ich hoff bei euch is alles fit und ihr kommt auch ohne mich klar ^^. ich schimmel hier grad in der nähe von washington dc rum. am 28ten bin ich wieder da und ich hoff das ihr mir am wochende drauf n tolles programm bietet. irgendwie vermiss ich mein bike schon.
naja passt auf die bäume auf und tut euch nixx - grüßchen vom kaputten


----------



## hofschalk (3. Juli 2009)

apropos schmelzen...back from egypt. da ist es abends kalt bei 32° 
jetzt gleich weiter packen und um 13 uhr gehts auf an gardasee. 
hoffe ich geh allen bäumen aus dem weg und wir sehen uns wieder ab 13.

grüße


----------



## m-rider (3. Juli 2009)

jaja die herren urlauber..die einen schwitzen und arbeiten und andere..schwitzen auch..arbeiten aber nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (3. Juli 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> jaja die herren urlauber..die einen schwitzen und arbeiten und andere..schwitzen auch..arbeiten aber nich



Irgendwas mache ich falsch

Ich arbeite und schwitze; andere sind im Urlaub und schwitzen; wiederum andere Biken und schwitzen. 

Aber: jetzt kommts

Ich habe mein Bike bestellt: Cheetah mountain spirit 
Lieferung: Anfang Aug.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag Ochsenkopf? Hab eben mit Flo und gänswecher gelabert und die waren auch der Meinung, das wäre ein toller Plan



*schieb*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Juli 2009)

es lebt 

also ich wäre sonntag dabei hab aber wieder mal oder immernoch das problem das mich wer einsammeln müsste naja meldet euch halt mal 

lg sascha


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Juli 2009)

Ochsenkopf muss ich dieses Jahr unbedingt auch mal mit. Nur mei SX is gerade zum Umbau zerlegt - Teile kommen erst nächste Woche 

Und mitm Bergauflapierre is Bikepark nix. Aber beim nächsten mal!


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2009)

wenn man sich so die Webcam anschaut, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich wirklich da hin will: http://www.bayernwetter.de/abi.htm 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Juli 2009)

was steht dann an nachdem es grad schon wieder pisst wird der boden überall leicht schlammig sein gg


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> was steht dann an nachdem es grad schon wieder pisst wird der boden überall leicht schlammig sein gg



wie wäre es mit "trotzdem hinfahren"? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2009)

wobei Tiergarten auch ne Alternative wäre...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _tom_ (4. Juli 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> was steht dann an nachdem es grad schon wieder pisst wird der boden überall leicht schlammig sein gg



auf auf und trotzdem hinfahren  übung macht den maestro


----semmering ist nicht 100%ne trockene strecke.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2009)

@_tom_: ist das Divas Bionicon im Bikemarkt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (4. Juli 2009)

ja ist es


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Juli 2009)

wird doch was längeres mit meinem SX.
Gabel läuft aus. muss eingeschickt werden.

So schauts grad aus


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2009)

was genau ist denn undicht an der Gabel?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Juli 2009)

oben rechts an den Einstellschrauben läuft Öl aus. Erst wars nur ein bisschen, und seit 2 Tagen soviel, dass es bis zum Boden tropft 

Hab se bei BMO im Januar gekauft, weißt du wo ich mich am besten wegen der Garantie hinwenden soll?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2009)

SportImport ist da Ansprechpartner der Wahl. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

doch wegen Garantie mußt du wohl über BMO gehen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Juli 2009)

ich frag am Montag mal bei meinem lokalen Händler. Hab se zwar dort nich gekauft (aber viele andere Sachen  ), vielleicht hilft er mir weiter. Falls nich schick ich se zu BMO


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> ich frag am Montag mal bei meinem lokalen Händler. Hab se zwar dort nich gekauft (aber viele andere Sachen  ), vielleicht hilft er mir weiter. Falls nich schick ich se zu BMO



Lucky?


----------



## Diva1986 (5. Juli 2009)

Sniper und Diva haben Nachwuchs erhalten 

Wenn ich die Kleine Maus mal vorstellen darf:






Mein Name ist Diva und ich bin ein kleiner Miniluchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Juli 2009)

Very sweet


----------



## Diva1986 (6. Juli 2009)

Kann eigentlich mal wieder jemand schöneres Wetter ordern. Ich glaub das letzte mal waren wir alle Zusammen an Sascha's Geburtstag biken. Wird ma wieder Zeit...


----------



## _tom_ (6. Juli 2009)

ich werd schönes wetter für die zeit ab dem 25.07 bestellen.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (10. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr diesen Samstag was vor? 


Meine Prüfungen sind jetzt seit Mittwoch rum. Jetzt ist ja wenigstens das Osternhoheverbot von meinen Eltern aufgehoben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Habt ihr diesen Samstag was vor?



Ja, nur leider kein Radfahren. Erst Sonntag wieder.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (11. Juli 2009)

so, bin auch wieder im lande.

wer hätte denn am morgigen sonntag lust auf ne runde osternohe? nach den höhenmetern mal wieder was gemütliches 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (12. Juli 2009)

ist hier so alngsam alles am einschlafen?

naja mal ein neuer anlauf: 
vielleicht hat ja jemand lust morgen oder dienstag an ochsenkopf zu fahren. falls es arbeitstechnisch klappt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juli 2009)

ich will morgen nachmittag ein wenig am Tiergarten fahren, halt so ab halb 5 oder 5. Oko wird wohl erst am Wochenende wieder was.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (12. Juli 2009)

stumpjumper oder bighit?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juli 2009)

Bighit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Juli 2009)

Kann ich mich auch noch anschließen. Kann aber erst zwischen 16:45 bis 17:00 da sein.


----------



## m-rider (18. Juli 2009)

guten tag liebes forum..falls sich überhaupt noch einer drin rumtreibt

ich werd morgen wenn es das wetter zuläßt und der park offen hat nach osternohe kacheln. wer lust und laune hat einfach mal ne meldung.
ansonsten alles klar bei euch trupenteilen?


----------



## sniper4076 (18. Juli 2009)

hier anwesend mit dabei evtl bitte einsammeln aber fahren fahren fahren muss muss muss


----------



## Spcialized Fan (18. Juli 2009)

Wisst ihr schon wann ihr losfährt, wenn der Park überhaupt offen hat?


----------



## ulli! (18. Juli 2009)

Hier,  mich gibts auch noch 
Ich gratuliere den frisch vermählten und alles gute.
War jetz seid 2 Monaten 2mal im Bikepark, wenn Lernen gutes Wetter, ansonsten Flop


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Juli 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> und der park offen



Hat zu!



> *Bikepark-Osternohe.de :* Sonntag, 19.07.09, 8.00 Uhr: Beim Abgehen der Strecke begann es erneut zu regenen. Die Strecken sind nass und rutschig und nicht befahrbar. Im Verlauf des Tages sind weitere Regenschauer gemeldet. Deshalb muß der Bikepark leider auch heute geschlossen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (19. Juli 2009)

da will ich einmal da hin..da könnt ich kotzen..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## m-rider (19. Juli 2009)

jemand tipps für alternativen? oder ein wenig warten..vielleicht machen sie doch auf..bei mir scheint die sonne..


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

wäre jetzt wieder da. wie wärs mit ner kleinen runde steinbrüchlein? bissl material einsauen?
hier hats wohl grad bisschen geschauert, so wies hier aussieht

gruß


----------



## m-rider (19. Juli 2009)

scheint keiner zu wollen


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

schaut ganz danach aus. weicheivolk!!!!!!!!


----------



## gänswercher (19. Juli 2009)

Tach, 
könnt ma zuallererst jemand den shice-regen abstellen. 
Biken wird derzeit nix, hab vor, mich von meinem stollenbereiften Untersatz zu trennen. Ist jetzt schön rausgewienert, kann ich jetzt nett wieder bei dem Schmodder zusauen.
Ausserdem muss ich mich auskurieren, Freitag hats Vati in onohe schön von den northshores gewichst, aber alles noch dran.
So, muss mich jetzt mal was nach Neuem umschauen. Will in Semmering ja nett zu Fuß antreten.

Grüßle


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

hört hört. na dann viel glück.
*m-rider* und ich werden uns morgen mal am oko rumtreiben. sch.... auf schlechtes wetter. 
schönen abend no


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juli 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> *m-rider* und ich werden uns morgen mal am oko rumtreiben. sch.... auf schlechtes wetter.



hihi, viel Spass dabei  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Juli 2009)

So! Mei sx fährt wieder. Kaputte Totem is wieder
repariert zurück. Hab das Sauwetter zum Biketunen genutzt 

Nächstes WE wird wieder gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

was war denn kaputt? fahr morgen mit!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Juli 2009)

Geht leider nicht 
Der Otto Normalbürger muss arbeiten.

An der Totem ist oben an der Einstellschraube Öl rausgelaufen. Die Reparatur hat nicht mal 2 Wochen gedauert. Und da es eh schon zerlegt war hab ich gleich neue Bremsen, Reifen und Lenker verbaut


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

da weiss ich schon für was du arbeiten musst


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Juli 2009)

Da hast recht. Ein bisschen was muss man sich zwischendurch
ja gönnen 

und wie schauts bei dir mit ner Rotem aus?


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

hmm hab zwar bald burtseltag aber nach 3 wochen urlaub und autoversicherung, war am ende vom geld noch ganz viel monat übrig 
jetzt test ich morgen mal meine domain im "echten" einsatz und evtl muss es momentan nochmal eine andere federhärte tun, nachdem ich jetzt einmal zu weich und einmal zu hart hatte


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Juli 2009)

Ja schlecht is die Domain nicht. Ist halt ne sorglos Gabel.
Wenn die Totem noch mal ausläuft wird sie verkauft.
Ich mach dir dann ein Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

ausgezeichnet. ich warte


----------



## hofschalk (20. Juli 2009)

so. back from oko. alter schwede, da gehts ab. hammer 

wasserläufe die strecke runter und 10cm tiefe schlammpfützen, aber einfach nur geil. ausgeschaut wie die schweine und das nach einer abfahrt 

aber nach 2 abfahrten hab ich gedacht ich kann meinen lenker nicht mehr halten, so haben die hände gebrannt. und am ende is dann die bahn stehen geblieben. genau zur letzten abfahrt. 
ansonsten kann ich weder material noch menschenverschleiss vermelden


----------



## m-rider (20. Juli 2009)

kann ich alles nur bestätigen und mich über einen gelungenen tag freuen. könnte man sich glatt mal mit dem forum hier hinverirren..aber die meisten fahren nicht mehr..an der ehre kratz...


----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. Juli 2009)

Fährt jemand morgen früh wieder? Hab morgen wieder mal Schulfrei


----------



## gänswercher (20. Juli 2009)

So, die Herren vom Sicherheitsdienst zurück vom oko. 
Ich hätt nett geglaubt das ihr euch des antut. Scheint sich ja voll rentiert zu haben. Das "problem" mit euch zweien ist, das ihr des wochenends, wenn der rest frei hat, immer etwas abkömmlich seid.
Die Geißkopf-Aktion hab ich auch alleine durchziehen müssen, des wär auch mal was fürs forum im übrigen. Schön mit einer übernachtung und zwei tage dauerbiken. hab 20 eus für die nacht mit frühstück bezahlt.
Lebt der sniper un sei Frau eigentlich no oder machen die etz in miniluxe?
So, bin jetzt wieder auf bike-suche.

grüßle


----------



## m-rider (20. Juli 2009)

grüß dich gänswercher
und wie wir uns das angetan haben..man kann es auch als pervers bezeichnen bei der nässe da runter zukloppen..aber absolut geilo. was willst denn fürn bike?schon eins rausgeschaut? yt tues soll nich schlecht sein


----------



## gänswercher (20. Juli 2009)

Echt etz, hast des yt noch nett "aufgärbert". Aber ich brauch mehr federweg. Na gschmarri. Ich such halt einen bisserl größeren Rahmen/Bike als bisher. M wäre angedacht. Hab aber no nix halbwegs erschwingliches gefunden. Die Preise im Gebrauchtmarkt find ich auch ziemlich unattraktiv.
Aber ich kömm wieder, dann mach mer mal oko (oder geißkopf).


----------



## m-rider (20. Juli 2009)

aber darum würd ich bitten. nich das sich hier alle in luft auflösen. na meldest dich selbstverständlich wenn du nen neuen ofen hast..

@Specialized Fan..fahr nicht..muß mal wieder arbeiten. prüfungen gut gelaufen?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. Juli 2009)

Jip, bestanden mit 2,5. Mit bisschen mehr lehrnen wäre aber mehr drinnen gewesen. Danke für die Nachfrage.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (20. Juli 2009)

gänswercher schrieb:


> Echt etz, hast des yt noch nett "aufgärbert". Aber ich brauch mehr federweg. Na gschmarri. Ich such halt einen bisserl größeren Rahmen/Bike als bisher. M wäre angedacht. Hab aber no nix halbwegs erschwingliches gefunden. Die Preise im Gebrauchtmarkt find ich auch ziemlich unattraktiv.
> Aber ich kömm wieder, dann mach mer mal oko (oder geißkopf).




Is des Demo wech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (20. Juli 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Jip, bestanden mit 2,5. Mit bisschen mehr lehrnen wäre aber mehr drinnen gewesen. Danke für die Nachfrage.




Gratulation!!!


----------



## gänswercher (21. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,
@ specialized fan: Glückwunsch auch von mir zur bestandenen Prüfung. 

Jou Demo ist zwar noch da, steht aber derzeit in der e-Bucht. Mal schaun wie sich die Sache so entwickelt.

Grüßle


----------



## Diva1986 (23. Juli 2009)

Wir leben noch und beten für schönes Wetter *ohm* 

Ach Ulli, hier ist der Link zu den Bildern: http://picasaweb.google.com/Lunalari


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo! Sonntag gehts nach Bischofsmais in Bikepark. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat einfach melden. Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeit kommt no .......


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hallo! Sonntag gehts nach Bischofsmais in Bikepark. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat einfach melden. Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeit kommt no .......



Verdammt, eigentlich wollte ich ja Arber-Marathon fahren. Aber Bischofsmais wäre scho mal wieder schick... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (25. Juli 2009)

verdammt....bin in augsburg. aber kann meine arme eh nicht mehr bewegen nach 2mal oko letzte woche und gestern 4 stunden wasserskilift 

aber bock hätte ich scho. wer geht alles?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Juli 2009)

Bischofsmeis = Geißkopf ,oder

Hat jemand noch einen Platz frei. Ich würde mich dann mit der Bahn richtung Schwabach, ( oder anderen Treffpunkt) begeben.


----------



## crazymondo (25. Juli 2009)

Hey Markus,

wann ist eigentlich Abfahrt geplant?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. Juli 2009)

So gegen 7.45 Uhr. Fährst du etz mit?

Ja des mit den freien Plätzen is immer so ne Sache. Also ich bin voll
Hat jemand nen Transporter  oder wer fährt mit und hat noch Platz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Juli 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> So gegen 7.45 Uhr. Fährst du etz mit?



Macht mir nichts aus, muss ich halt um halb 7 losfahren. Wenn jemand noch nen Platz frei hat und mich mit nehmen würde, bitte melden!!


----------



## crazymondo (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Markus,

ich würd schon mitfahren.
Wo treffen wir uns?
Wenn man die Bikes in meinem Auto übereinander legt, kann ich auch jemanden mitnehmen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2009)

dann fahr ich wohl selber, und hab damit auch noch nen Platz frei. 

@Specialized-Fan: wie und wo und wann wollen wir uns treffen? Mögeldorf an der S-Bahn, oder weiter Richtung Lauf?

ach so: ich fahr von Zirndorf aus los, also erstmal Südwesttangente/A73. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Juli 2009)

@reo-fahrer: Danke für das Angebot. Bahnhof Mögeldorf wäre schon ein guter Treffpunkt für mich. Um wie viel Uhr fährst du los, bzw. wann soll ich am Bahnhof sein?


Achso, noch ne kleine Frage: Brauch ich für den Bikepark auch so eine Bestätigung von meinen Eltern wie bei Osternohe.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde so gegen 8 Uhr in der Freiligrathstraße sein, zwischen S-Bahn und Mögeldorfer Plärrer. Wenn du mit der S-Bahn kommst, sag halt, wann die dort ist, dann komm ich entsprechend. Sollst ja nicht ewig warten 

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. Juli 2009)

Wir fahren mit 2 Autos in Schwabach so gegen kurz vor 8Uhr los. 
@ reo-fahrer - Können uns ja dann auf der Autobahn treffen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde so gegen 8 Uhr in der Freiligrathstraße sein, zwischen S-Bahn und Mögeldorfer Plärrer. Wenn du mit der S-Bahn kommst, sag halt, wann die dort ist, dann komm ich entsprechend. Sollst ja nicht ewig warten
> 
> Mfg
> Stefan



Die S-Bahn kommt um 7:45 in Mögeldorf an. Die nächste kommt viel zu spät. Ich komm dann zu der Freilgrathstraße, ist ja gleich bei der S-Bahn (Mögeldorfer Plärer sagt mir leider nichts).


----------



## hofschalk (26. Juli 2009)

und, wie wars am geißkopf?


----------



## Diva1986 (26. Juli 2009)

Die sind noch aufm Heimweg


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Juli 2009)

Saugeil! Incl kleiner diverser Stürze 

sind grad am Heimweg. Autobahn Regensburg vorbei.

Video und Fotos kommen no.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Juli 2009)

He Diva wir sind immer online


----------



## Diva1986 (26. Juli 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> He Diva wir sind immer online



Tut mir Leid, tret du mal lieber aufs Gas und bring mir meinen Mann Nachhause


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Juli 2009)

Mit dem kannst heut nimmer viel anfangen


----------



## sniper4076 (26. Juli 2009)

jungs des war der hammer echt ein spaß! bin heut hauptsächlich die 4 cross strecke gefahren nur noch genial der freeride teil war sehr knackig und die DH der hass echt! und des beste mich hat mal ein 13 jähriger mal so richtig stehenlassen aber respekt der klene war echt fitt unterwegs


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Juli 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> und des beste mich hat mal ein 13 jähriger mal so richtig stehenlassen aber respekt der klene war echt fitt unterwegs



Und damit ist eigentlich auch schon alles über seine allgemeine Fitness und seine Fahrtechnik gesagt   Viel Spass am Semmering, sollte ich das noch nicht gesagt haben 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2009)

ganz schön ruhig hier  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (27. Juli 2009)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!

....etz is laut 

Jep, war witzig gestern!
Hab ich gemeint, dass mich die Freeride-Strecke schon weich geklopft hat wie ein Schnitzel......aber der Stein-Downhill hats dann noch ganz geschafft .
Am Schluss war das Freeride-Dings richtig schnell.

Ich hoffe ich bekomm die Tage das neue Schaltauge, dann fahrma nächstes WE wieder? 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## m-rider (27. Juli 2009)

oh man wie gern wär ich dabei gewesen..aber leider arbeiten
blöde frage..ich bin morgen am tiergarten..normale menschen müssen arbeiten..ich weiß..aber vieleicht findet sich ja jemand?

@crazymondo..scho mal mal am ochsenkopf gewesen? da schüttelt es so da hab ich schrauben aus dem schaltauge und kettenblatt verloren..fühlt man sich wie menschlicher milchshake

stellt ihr noch photos vom geiskopf ein?


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2009)

habsch grade gemacht. Also ein paar. Allerdings nur nach Liftschluss unten an der Dirtline. Den Tag über musste man ja fahren gehen 





MfG
Stefan


----------



## m-rider (27. Juli 2009)

ist ja selbstverständlich das fahren vor geht


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. Juli 2009)

hey sniper4076,
gerade in der Galerie gefunden. GeißkopfschnitzelHungrig


----------



## crazymondo (28. Juli 2009)

Oh Mist,

wenn ich das gewusst hätte....
Und ich fahr da immer nur rauf und runter und verpass das Schnitzel....


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Oh Mist,
> 
> wenn ich das gewusst hätte....
> Und ich fahr da immer nur rauf und runter und verpass das Schnitzel....



das war auch ganz ok, dass du das verpasst hast. Mit so nem Schnitzel im Bauch bekommt das fahren auf einmal vollkommen neue Aspekte: wenn in ner Bodenwelle nicht nur die Federung, sondern auch der Magen auf Anschlag geht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m-rider (28. Juli 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2454http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2449
mal mein vid von heute..schauts euch mal an


----------



## Diva1986 (28. Juli 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2449
> mal mein vid von heute..schauts euch mal an



So, meine Meinung wurde abgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (28. Juli 2009)

kritik wurde angenommen und gleich verbessert..bitte um nachkontrolle..frauen


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Juli 2009)

So ich bin wieder im Lande - jetz hab ihr mich wieder am hals. Was is denn fürs wochenende geplant?


----------



## Diva1986 (30. Juli 2009)

Die sind sauer auf dich weil du net extra von NY zum Geißkopf geflogen bist


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Juli 2009)

okke sorry ich hab kein flug mehr auf die schnelle mehr bekommen ^^


----------



## Diva1986 (30. Juli 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> okke sorry ich hab kein flug mehr auf die schnelle mehr bekommen ^^



Hehe  wie wars denn?


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Juli 2009)

Jo war echt entspannend euch pappnasen ma nich um sich zu haben - kleiner scherz. War aber n echt tolle und entspannter urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juli 2009)

Ochsenkopf am kommenden Wochenende? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (30. Juli 2009)

mmmm wäre was aber die flow line schaut auch mächtig einladend aus


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. Juli 2009)

nächstes WE bin ich mal wieder irgendwo Lokal unterwegs. Soviel Ausgang lässt die Frau nich zu 

Ein kleines Video vom Sonntag hab ich grad auf mei Homepage gestellt. (is natürlich nich ganz so spektakulär wie vom m-rider)

Kommt aber demnächst no eins 

Ah ja - Geißkopschnitzel sind mal richtig lecker


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. Juli 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> oh man wie gern wär ich dabei gewesen..aber leider arbeiten
> blöde frage..ich bin morgen am tiergarten..normale menschen müssen arbeiten..ich weiß..aber vieleicht findet sich ja jemand?
> 
> @crazymondo..scho mal mal am ochsenkopf gewesen? da schüttelt es so da hab ich schrauben aus dem schaltauge und kettenblatt verloren..fühlt man sich wie menschlicher milchshake
> ...



Hab mal ein paar im meiner Fotogalerie.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> mmmm wäre was aber die flow line schaut auch mächtig einladend aus



bei 30° im Schatten das Rad nen Berg hochschieben? Da fahr ich lieber Lift 

Wie siehts etz aus, kommt noch jemand mit an den Ochsenkopf? Ich werd wohl Sonntag fahren, den einen oder anderen Platz im Auto hab ich inzwischen auch 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## gänswercher (31. Juli 2009)

Hi, wenns Wetter passt, bin ich am oko dabei.

grüßle


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2009)

wollte grad nach mitstreitern für osternohe fragen. glaub oko schaff ich nicht, da ich um 18 uhr dienst habe und da wieder in nürnberg sein muss. und wollt mal was entspanntes statt so wildem geschüttel 

außerdem wollt ich fragen, ob jetzt in den sommerferien jemand bock hat zwischen mo und mi nach bischofsmais zu fahren?

grüße

p.s. hast dein radl schon gaenswercher?


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2009)

@gänswercher: Flo hat mich eben angerufen: morgen wohl mal Osternohe, Sonntag dann Oko? (volles Programm ) 

@hofschalk: ich werd wohl KW35 und 36 Urlaub haben, da können wir sowas schonmal machen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## gänswercher (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Ja, bin wieder einsatzfähig. Is was schönes leichtes geworden, man wird halt auch net jünger.
@ reofahrer: was machmer wenn nix zammgeht?

morgen bin ich auf jeden fall in Osternohe, des is sicher.
Was geht den eigentlich mitm *sniper*, dem sei Tel. is scho wieder aus.

grüßle


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @hofschalk: ich werd wohl KW35 und 36 Urlaub haben, da können wir sowas schonmal machen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



na das nenn ich mal top! mein urlaub geht auch mitte 35kw los. na dann bin ich gespannt wer sich noch so alles anschliesst. 
mein neid ist morgen mit euch. dumme fußballsaison geht wieder los 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2009)

gänswercher schrieb:


> @ reofahrer: was machmer wenn nix zammgeht?


 

inwiefern nix zamgeht? Für den Ochsenkopf? Keine Ahnung, trotzdem hinfahren?



gänswercher schrieb:


> morgen bin ich auf jeden fall in Osternohe, des is sicher.
> Was geht den eigentlich mitm *sniper*, dem sei Tel. is scho wieder aus.



Der wird seine Arme und Hände von dem wilden Tag in Bischofsmais pflegen. Wer weiss, ob er die Kraft hat, überhaupt zu tippen   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2009)

was hast jetzt für ein prachtstück uli?


----------



## gänswercher (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,
hab mir nen session 88 in Freeride-Ausführung rausgelassen. 
Grüßle


----------



## MrSnoxx (31. Juli 2009)

öhm wann wolltn ihr morgen so in etwa in osternohe sein?
wenns ne humane zeit is werd ich wohl auch ma wieder aufkreuzen und die chickenways unsicher machn xD


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2009)

Ich werd erst Mittags da sein, Nachmittags-Karte rulez, der Rest will schon um 10 da sein...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _tom_ (31. Juli 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> außerdem wollt ich fragen, ob jetzt in den sommerferien jemand bock hat zwischen mo und mi nach bischofsmais zu fahren?
> 
> grüße
> 
> p.s. hast dein radl schon gaenswercher?




ich hatte vor in den ferien an irgenteinem dienstag - mittwoch bmais zu besuchen. hab noch ne 3/4 volle 100punkte karte...


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2009)

hmm vieleicht bekomm ich morgen spontan frei, dann komm ich auch no nach. ansonsten werd ich evtl am so paar abfahrten machen. auf oko hab ich glaub net schon wieder lust...
gute nacht


----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. August 2009)

Bin morgen wahrscheinlich am Buck. Falls jemand Lust hat 
lokal zu düsen. 

Muss nur no mei Bremsscheibe richten. Die hat ne Macke
vom Geißkopf.


----------



## m-rider (1. August 2009)

werd morgen auch am buck aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. August 2009)

viel Spass am Buck. Werd mit Flo und wohl auch dem MrSnoxx nebst Gänswercher am Oko zu finden sein 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m-rider (1. August 2009)

oko wär nicht schlecht..aber zu wenig zeit..viel spass euchrüttelrüttel..aber geil


----------



## crazymondo (1. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

würd gern mitfahren, hab aber noch kein neues Schaltauge fürs Ghost bekommen. Aber das kommt nächste Woche.

Wegen Ferien....ich hab mal Urlaub und hätte am 18./19./20.8 und am 24./25./26.8 Zeit für nen Bikepark.
Wer Lust hat einfach melden.

Den anderen viel Spaß morgen


----------



## gänswercher (1. August 2009)

Hi,
Snoxx und Gänswercher werden wohl nicht mit zum oko kommen(Wetter???). Werden nochmal nen kurztrip nach onohe starten.

Grüßle


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. August 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> 24./25./26.8 Zeit für nen Bikepark.



Da hab ich wohl auch frei  Der hofschalk wohl auch. Klingt vielversprechend 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## crazymondo (1. August 2009)

Klingt gut, Stefan!

Bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. August 2009)

gänswercher schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir nen session 88 in Freeride-Ausführung rausgelassen.
> Grüßle



Very nice  Hast doch noch eines ergattert.

Wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## hofschalk (2. August 2009)

sorry snoxx und gänswercher. hab gestern zu feucht gefeiert und musste schlafen, weils mich glaub sonst sonstwohin durch die gegend gelegt hätte


----------



## m-rider (2. August 2009)

sersn hofschalk..was machen wir die nächsten3 tage? muß und will wohin? db18.30?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2009)

so, grade heimgekommen vom Oko. War ein netter Tag: absolut trocken (wobei, es hat ca. 30 Sekunden geregnet, als wir das erste Mal aus dem Lift raus sind), wenig los, Streckenbedingungen waren auch top. 

Und der Knecht hat seinen neuen Cube DH Prototypen über die Strecke geprügelt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (2. August 2009)

was treibtn ihr so morgen früh? ich überleg mir wenn die blasen an meinen Händen wieder besser sind evtl so bis 14uhr ma zum tiergarten zu schaun. wäre evtl jmd dabei?


----------



## sniper4076 (2. August 2009)

ich muss wieder in mein geliebtes münchen freu freu kotz kotz


----------



## Spcialized Fan (2. August 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> was treibtn ihr so morgen früh? ich überleg mir wenn die blasen an meinen Händen wieder besser sind evtl so bis 14uhr ma zum tiergarten zu schaun. wäre evtl jmd dabei?



Um wie viel Uhr würdest du losfahren.


----------



## MrSnoxx (2. August 2009)

hm irgendsowas 10ne 11e rum vorrausgesetzt es regnet nich


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> sersn hofschalk..was machen wir die nächsten3 tage? muß und will wohin? db18.30?



Ach ja Mister KTM - wo waren wir denn heute?

Haben den Buck unsicher gemacht, aber kein Tues entdeckt 

Dafür ham wir den Tom getroffen und a paar coole Pics/Videos vom Trek Session (Coladose) eingefangen  

Sogar "The Hahn" war mal dabei. Etz is er aber die nächsten 2 Wochen zum crossen unterwegs.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> hm irgendsowas 10ne 11e rum vorrausgesetzt es regnet nich



Typisch Schüler! 

Ihr habt a Leben!!!! Der reine Wandel im Rosengarten.

Ich werd morgen mit meiner Hardtail-Stadtschlampe in die Arbeit treten und bis 17Uhr schwitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (3. August 2009)

mmh sorry..war noch ein wenig geistig platt..erst groß versprechen und dann ich kommen..blöd..beim nächsten mal.

@MrSnoxx und Spcialized Fan..werd morgen sichlich auch oben sein..aber etwas später..grad aus der arbeit gekommen. meld mich per handy


----------



## _tom_ (3. August 2009)

@ mtbwolf77.

und ists video was geworden ?


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. August 2009)

so ich mach mich jetze auf zum buck - wer noch kommt kann sich ja ma bei mir am handy melden


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> @ mtbwolf77.
> 
> und ists video was geworden ?




Hab gestern nur noch Sofa, Fernseher und Freundin gesehen 

Werd die Videos und Fotos die Tage runterladen. Glaub aber scho das was vernünftiges dabei ist. Der Sprung war zumindest spektakulär


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

Meld mich natürlich wenns Video online is


----------



## _tom_ (3. August 2009)

wär cool, hab mich noch nie selbst fahren sehen irgentwie... komisch


----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Hm aber ich und du hast es immerhin grad noch in recall geschafft...


----------



## _tom_ (3. August 2009)

toller recall, ihr hattet ja nichtmal ne werbepause eingerichtet. finaziert euch durchs ausbeuten armer schüler


----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Genau so finanzieren wir uns.....

@all: bin der Zumbi Per


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (3. August 2009)

wissen wir doch schon


----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Stimmt ich bin allgemein bekannt


----------



## _tom_ (3. August 2009)

eben. nur warum du so bekannt bist. kA 

ich bin dann mal wech. cu bis später


----------



## hofschalk (3. August 2009)

so, da ich zu faul für die sufu bin und ja jetzt der *thaper* und der *tom* als special-fachleute mitlesen, stell ich die bestimmt schon 1000mal diskutierte frage hier:

66 rc3 vs. totem


----------



## m-rider (3. August 2009)

@tom und thaper..seid ihr morgen auch am buck? frage geht auch an alle anderen
hofschalk und ich werden wohl ne rund drehen..


----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Puh eher nicht außer mein Pole is wieder da...

Nein Tom nicht du....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Hofschalk, warte auf die 010er Modelle von marzocchi oder nehm eine 2007er 66rc2x.


----------



## hofschalk (3. August 2009)

ich frag deswegen, weil ich für die neuen modelle keine kohle hab, und der fahrradkisten-joe ne umgebaute 66er rumliegen hat. des war mal ata und jetzt mit feder/ölbad mit allem möglichen einstellschnickschnack. casting ist von 07 aber ka was die resttechnik ist. blick da bei marzocchi net so ganz durch


----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Naja wenn dasn 07er Casting ist und du kannst viele sachen lustig einstellen wird das jene 66 rc2x sein


----------



## hofschalk (3. August 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh 

nach langem hin und her hab ich mir jetzt die marzocchi gekauft. um dann beim ausbau zu merken, dass das alte steuerrohr von der a....l...-domain konisch ist. jetzt brauch ich nen steuersatz 

wollte die gabel doch morgen gleich testen


----------



## thaper (3. August 2009)

Looool hol dir reducer beim Joe oder whereever


----------



## hofschalk (3. August 2009)

mach ich au, aber die haben ja arbeitszeiten 

und dem _tom_ sein arbeitgeber hat ja sowas net 
aber sieht dann am ende sicher witzig aus, wenn ich all die spacer auch reinmach, die ich gekauft habe 

*@mtbwolf*:  hast du deine gabeln alle selber lackiert?!?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> mach ich au, aber die haben ja arbeitszeiten
> 
> und dem _tom_ sein arbeitgeber hat ja sowas net
> 
> *@mtbwolf*:  hast du deine gabeln alle selber lackiert?!?



sach du mal nix über Arbeitszeiten 

Wegen der Gabel - bis auf die kleine Ölsauerei bin ich mit der Stahlfeder Totem sehr zufrieden. aber die 2007 66er sollen auch nich schlecht sein. Hab bisher no keine Marzocchi gefahren

die 36er Fox is selber lackiert. Hatte so ein ganz hässliches Mausgrau :kotz:
nun leuchtet sie in Candy Orange. Entweder zerlegen oder gut abkleben. So kleine Flächen kann man ganz easy lackieren. wäre auch behilflich 
Oder falls du nen Pulverbeschichtung brauchst - kenn ich da jemanden.


----------



## hofschalk (3. August 2009)

ja, wir werden sehen. und hey, ich arbeite sehr hart für mein geld 

wobei ich des weiß heut mal hingehalten hab und so schlimm schauts gar net aus. mal schauen. wenn se mir net taugt wird se eh wieder rausgehauen. dann nehm ich glei eine von tom's boxxern. glei mal bissl overdressen des ding hrhrhrhr. da solls noch so einen kandidaten hier im thread geben *hüstel*


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

Welchen Customlack meinst du?

Die Totem is ja Original weiss. Nur die Fox is in orange lackiert.


----------



## hofschalk (3. August 2009)

ja, hab deinen edit erst danach gelesen. hab meinen beitrag auch geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. August 2009)

so ein paar Fotos sin scho in meinem Album - Schmausenbuck 0809 oder auf meiner Page. Vid dauert no







i blieve i can fly


----------



## thaper (4. August 2009)

jo, der tom glaubt drann


----------



## Diva1986 (5. August 2009)

Hihi, wie ungewohnt, mit weißem Helm 
Hab irgendwie noch nen blauen in Erinnerung *hust*


----------



## Diva1986 (5. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> Stimmt ich bin allgemein bekannt



Ich kenn dich nicht


----------



## _tom_ (5. August 2009)

ist der schwede der auf nem laubfrosch reitet 

hab etz meinen eigenen hem. links ehrer schwarz rechts ehrer weiss mit so nem roten scania löwen drauf


----------



## thaper (6. August 2009)

hi diva: 

ha doch ich glaub du kennst mich schon.
du willst es nur nicht mehr wissen 


at all: morgen is der große thaper + laubfrosch reloaded @ buck tag.

da ich bisl trainiern möchte is mit meiner anwesenheit zwischen 10 und 19uhr zu rechnen.


hier der laubfrosch:







hier der ride-fx superman anzug:







und hier der thaper:








und NEIN ich nehme keine drogen!


----------



## sniper4076 (6. August 2009)

bist du dir da sicher loooooooooooooool?

so bin auch wieder im lande gott sei dank was geht am woend eigentlich??

lg


----------



## gänswercher (7. August 2009)

Morsche,
wollt heut nachmittag a bisserl nach onohe. hat wer Lust? 
Buck wär auch net schlecht, dem thaper würd ich scho mal gerne beim heizen zuschauen, hab aber erst gestern am hometrail vom Förster/Jäger eine "auffn Sack" bekommen .

grüßle


----------



## thaper (7. August 2009)

Wie wo hometrail + Förster ? 

Sonntag bin ich auch draußen. Für Onohe kann ich mich evtl auch begeistern... Kp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (7. August 2009)

osternohe? heute? bin ich dabei ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> so bin auch wieder im lande gott sei dank was geht am woend eigentlich??



Konditions- und Fahrtechniktraining 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## klemme58c (7. August 2009)

Moin!

Ich mach jetzt F-Abend! 

Fahr ets los und bin so gegen 15.15 draußen!

Grüßlitschkeit, Basti


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. August 2009)

Man o man. Ihr habt alle Zeit. Ich muss heut noch ein bisschen schwitzen 
Bin erst nächstes WE wieder am Start. Dieses WE is der 30ste Geburtstag meiner Liebsten. Glaub da bleib ich lieber mal daheim 

Nächstes WE is doch Semmering? Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Konditions- und Fahrtechniktraining
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Wäre ich doch glatt dabei (unter normalen Umständen)


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wäre ich doch glatt dabei (unter normalen Umständen)



das war auch mehr auf den sniper bezogen...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das war auch mehr auf den sniper bezogen...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



der kann doch nich treten 

Sniper ohne Lift ist wie Sex ohne Frau


----------



## sniper4076 (7. August 2009)

he leute bekommt euch die sonne nich oder was habt ihr gegen mich der reo schimpft auf meine fahrtechnik obwohl die ok is meines erachtens  der mtbwolf will sex ohne frauen sagt mal alle ein rad ab ! 

ach und nebenbei meine marzochi 888 ist drinn und schnurrt wien kätzchen bilder folgen noch!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. August 2009)

Is doch nur Spass


----------



## hofschalk (7. August 2009)

also ich werd am sonntag auch mal nach onohe schauen. morgen leider ärberd
mitwoch war ich am geißkopf und hab bissl meine "neue" marzocchi ausprobiert 

also dafür sind federgabeln gemacht, das hab ich bei meiner domain gar net gemerkt


----------



## sniper4076 (8. August 2009)

wäre sonntag dabei mit onohe ruf dich heut abend mal an hofschalk!


----------



## MrSnoxx (8. August 2009)

morgen allerseits - was isn heute los so rein biketechnisch?
irgendwer in osternohe oder so unterwegs?


----------



## hofschalk (8. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> wäre sonntag dabei mit onohe ruf dich heut abend mal an hofschalk!



Klingt schon mal gut. Evtl kommt der m-rider ja auch mit. 

bis später


----------



## MrSnoxx (8. August 2009)

also der kaputte andi (lulatsch) und ich treffen uns um halb 12 am steinbrüchlein und gurken da weng in der gegend rum - wer lust hat kann gern kommen


----------



## hofschalk (8. August 2009)

also ich werd morgen vermutlich so ab  14-15 uhr noch ne kleine runde bis zum liftschluss in o-nohe cruisen. 
just 4 info

greetz


----------



## sniper4076 (8. August 2009)

boa so spät des rentiert sich ja gar nimma naja dann mal schauen was noch ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (8. August 2009)

hey mtbwolf wie schauts mitm video aus


----------



## thaper (8. August 2009)

_tom_ bin morgen mim angeschlagenen steff und dem julien (ab 14 uhr)

am buck

ich bin scho so gegen 9 uhr draussen.


der julien nimmt glaub ne cam mit.

sie sind herzlichst dazu eingeladen fahrrad zu fahren. 

(schau mal meine neun decals an...-->fotos)


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. August 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> hey mtbwolf wie schauts mitm video aus


meinst du das?


----------



## _tom_ (8. August 2009)

joa genau, etz konnt ich mal sehen wie sich der weiße rückenpanzer in vorausfahrt so macht 

- zu thaper.. werde meine schulter vorm semmering schonen müssen ..
näheres: PM


----------



## thaper (8. August 2009)

"PM" steht nun für was?

- private Message hab ich keine neue
-postmount hab ich nur an der boxxer


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> boa so spät des rentiert sich ja gar nimma naja dann mal schauen was noch ansteht



also sniper, werd schauen dass ich zum start der halbtageskarte um 14 uhr in onohe bin. kannst dir ja noch überlegen. ein platz hab ich noch frei.
müssen wir halt nur nach nem geeigneten treffpunkt schauen.

greetz


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. August 2009)

Wer fährt da jetzt alles mit?
Ich bin auch gegen 14:00 in Osternohe. Meine Eltern wollen sich mal den Park anschauen.


----------



## sniper4076 (9. August 2009)

jo dann bin ich doch mal mit vom start und wo wollen wir uns treffen? mach mal ne ansage großer meister


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Wer fährt da jetzt alles mit?
> Ich bin auch gegen 14:00 in Osternohe. Meine Eltern wollen sich mal den Park anschauen.


sniper, me und evtl no der m-rider...
update: der kommt nach
bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (9. August 2009)

also jungs..o-nohe war nich schlecht..zwar ein wenig kurz aber naja....
alle gut wieder heim gekommen? wie war es bei dem rest? so fahr und wo-ende technisch?


----------



## thaper (9. August 2009)

ach bestens... 

buck war sehr lustig und warm.

erfolgreichste tat des tages:

- taco von der e13 beim aufsetzen irgendwo an der 3er line abgerissen.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. August 2009)

Ihr Glücklichen! Hatte mal ein WE Pause. Hab dafür ein kleines Vid vom letzten Sonntag gebastelt:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2537


----------



## m-rider (9. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> - taco von der e13 beim aufsetzen irgendwo an der 3er line abgerissen.


 
und was heißt das in Deutsch???


----------



## thaper (9. August 2009)

PEEEEEEEEEENG!!!!


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

so..den sascha endlich daheim abgeliefert. dumme a6.....jetzt noch bissl des radl putzen und dann auf in die dusche

aber meine hinteren bremsbeläge sind so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (9. August 2009)

@thaper..ach so..ich dummkopf
@hofschalk..hätte ich dir das mit dem stau sagen sollen?..ach und bremsbelege..einfach weniger bremsen


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

hab grad gesehen, das wird eine größere aktion. m-rider, entweder wir haben den oberen steuersatz net gescheit verbaut, oder er is ausgeschlagen. oder locker 
glaub da mach ich morgen vormittag eine größere putz- und schraubaktion draus


----------



## m-rider (9. August 2009)

hmm...dann mal alle vorbauschrauben und steuersatz lockern. denke, die ganze sache hat sich nach dem gerüttel gscheid reingesetzt. wieder festziehen und gut ... denke ich


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

hoffen wir es. wenn nicht, ich hab ja noch nen steuersatz übrig


----------



## m-rider (9. August 2009)

und ne schicke gabel..fals die auch gleich mit kaputt ist


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

geh dich um dei frau kümmern


----------



## thaper (9. August 2009)

was für a gabel?


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2009)

ach ich hab mir doch die gebrauchte 66er geholt. und meine domain ist ja übrig..denke die meint er...so bin mal weg.


----------



## m-rider (9. August 2009)

Jepp, die meint er! bin auch weg ... mich um meine frau kümmern


----------



## sniper4076 (9. August 2009)

leute bin vom essen zurück spei übel schlecht ist mir und ich hab immernoch ein dickes grinsen von meiner tripple 8 im gesicht das teil geht so übel ab der hammer echt! 

danke tom nochma fürs heme bringen und fürs mitnehmen! so leutz hau mich mal aufs sofa und lass mein grinsen mal ausklingen 

lg sniper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (9. August 2009)

freut mich das dir die gabel taugt


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. August 2009)

heyho wie schautsn aus geht morgen irgendjmd von euch irgendwo fahren wenn des wetter passt?


----------



## thaper (10. August 2009)

mittwoch.


----------



## m-rider (10. August 2009)

noch keine ahnung..hab mein rad in alle elemente zerlegt..


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. August 2009)

Hallo, 

an alle die zwischendurch auch ein bisschen treten. Treff mich morgen gegen 18.30Uhr mitm Matthias am kleinen Steinbruch Parkplatz kurz vor Worzeldorf. Wollen mal die Steinbruchtour fahren. 

Wer Lust hat einfach kommen. Oder wer nich weiß wo einfach mailen........

An alle die am WE in Semmering sind - VIEL ERFOLG


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. August 2009)

treten? bergauf? wozu das denn


----------



## thaper (11. August 2009)

morgen bucking?

war vorhin ne runde.

perfekter boden durch das himmelwasser


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. August 2009)

öhm morgen buck - wieviel uhr hastn du so gedacht?


----------



## thaper (11. August 2009)

so ab 9 bis 16uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (11. August 2009)

hm 9 schaff ich denk ich nich ganz aber wenn ich glück hab evtl so 12oder so - wenn du willt kannste mir ma deine nummer per pn schicken denn meld ich mich morgen mal wenn ichs zum buck schaff vor 16 uhr


----------



## hofschalk (13. August 2009)

werd morgen ab 15 uhr nochmal ne runde onohe drehen. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust sich anzuschliessen. evtl die nicht-semmeringer


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. August 2009)

jo also wie du ja schon weist bin ich auf jeden fall auch dabei


----------



## sniper4076 (14. August 2009)

So Leute wir sind unterwegs. Grad uffa Autobahn. Ich Wunsche euch allen ein schönes woend. Und ich freuuuuuu mich schon auf semmering. Lg sniper u Diva


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2009)

ok, was macht der Rest? Sonntag Oko oder Steinach?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (14. August 2009)

steinach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2009)

http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/ 
zwar nicht sooo groß, aber gelegentlich kann man schonmal vorbeischauen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (15. August 2009)

joa ne is am sonntag bisschen weit für mich ich hab da nur den halben tag zeit


----------



## MrSnoxx (15. August 2009)

morgen so ab ca 3 uhr ne runde am buck rumeiern wär da jmd dabei?
oder doch nen halben tag onohe?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. August 2009)

werd wohl ab Mittag in Osternohe sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (15. August 2009)

okke ich denk dann sieht ma sich da ^^


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. August 2009)

ma wider die alltäglcihe frage von mir ob morgen evtl doch irgendwer biken is irgendwo ^^ meldet euch ich brauch meine tägliche dosis xD


----------



## mtbwolf77 (16. August 2009)

So noch eine Woche Arbeit, dann hab ich 2 Wochen frei!!!

Wehe wenn da dann mal keiner Zeit hat!
Brauch auch mal wieder nen Bikepark nach diversen Tretausflügen - keuch.

Nachdem jetzt fast täglich gebikt wird! Oder sonnen sich da dann alle den dicken Bauch auf Tahiti?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (16. August 2009)

Ach ja Sniper.....

wann kommen die Fotos???


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. August 2009)

ich glaub ich bin der einzige der versucht täglich zu biken  - jaja ich weis immer diese schüler/studenten =)
und keine angst ich glaub mir geht die zeit soo schnell nich aus =)
schöne arbeitswoche denn noch wa


----------



## hofschalk (16. August 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin der einzige der versucht täglich zu biken  - jaja ich weis immer diese schüler/studenten =)
> und keine angst ich glaub mir geht die zeit soo schnell nich aus =)
> schöne arbeitswoche denn noch wa



Wann und wo willst denn gehen? Würde abend bevorzugen,weil heiß und so. Oder glei in der früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (16. August 2009)

öhm eher gleich in der früh weil abend "muss" ich auf ne party. was hälste vom buck?


----------



## sniper4076 (17. August 2009)

so wieder im lande und so halbwegs fit . leute das war ma so fett geil das könnt ihr euch net vorstellen da is ja onohe und geißkopf a kindergarten! 2 ausfälle hatten wir einmal wir selber im team leider in ulli sein bruder und vom stadler team da fabian! habs aber bis zum schluss dann noch durchgezogen und kann einen stolzen 31 platz verkünden !
nachdem ich auch langsam wieder gefühl in die unterarme und finger bekomme kann ich auch mal bilder usw machen !
strecke war der hammer am anfang noch schön glatt zum schluss dann bremswellen wo man sich drin hätte verstecken können! die dinger waren so arg wenn ich mich an unsere bzw meine anfangszeit erinnere haben wir an solchen dingern angefangen des springen zu üben und da wars nur einer in semmering waren die teile 3,5 km lang 
ansonsten echt sau geil stimmung war der hammer fast alle anderen fahrer relativ cool unterwegs bis auf die tschechen und slowaken die waren mit der brechstange unterwegs aber gut is anderes thema, idioten haste überall dabei!
freu mich schon aufs nächste jahr!

lg sniper


----------



## thaper (17. August 2009)

ajo wir san a wieder daheim.

ich hab hier noch klamotten, getränke und an stuhl.

kann gegen bier eingetauscht werden.


12. samma gworden. 
bin ganz zufrieden fürs erste mal 24std komplett.
leider is der benni ja 3std ausgfalln sonst hätt ma wohl nochn 9. platz gehaltn.

warn super klima. 
kann mich über keine fahrer oder sonstiges beschweren.

tut mir leid + gute besserung für die die umgefahrn wurden. manche fahrer warn schon grob aber so sind halt *rennen*.


was mir (leider auch bei unseren leuten hier) aufgefallen ist, wenn jmd von hinten schreit das er überholen möchte, dann lässt man ihn auch vorbei und bremst auch ab wenn man die geschichte überleben will. manch einer hat halt einfach gegen gehalten und ausgebremst. 

cheers,


Per


----------



## m-rider (17. August 2009)

na glückwunsch ihr 24h-athleten..saubere leistung..würd mich auch reizen..also glückwunsch
..haste gut gemacht lieber sniper
vom per hätte ich mehr erwartet

so..ich sag mal ciau für drei wochen..urlaub ruft..besser gesagt amerika..super freu. werd mich da so mit zeugs eindecken..wahnsinn. 
ich wünsch euch was..macht euch nich kaputt. wenn ich wieder komm will ich nach b-mais..nur so fürn terminkalender


----------



## hofschalk (17. August 2009)

na dann viel spass m-rider. und bring mir was mit 
werd morgen mit dem lulatsch und dem MrSnoxx an den oko schauen. 

und bmais is fest eingeplant.....hoffe mehrtägig 
fahr extra nur die erste woche in urlaub...natürlich zum biken. aber diesmal wieder Hm sammeln.


----------



## sniper4076 (17. August 2009)

jo ktm lass rocken bring die spröden amis zum kochen  ! ach und nächstes jahr wieder 24 std floh und ich sicher etz fehlen nur noch 2 stk die mitwollen aber wie gesagt is schon anderes kaliber wie b-mais onohe usw! werd etz auch immer wieder trainieren für nächstes jahr weil des doch a bissi unterschätzt hab vorallem die arme müssen auf forderman gebracht werden


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> werd morgen mit dem lulatsch und dem MrSnoxx an den oko schauen.



Verdammt, ich hab doch erst nächste Woche Urlaub 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> werd morgen mit dem lulatsch und dem MrSnoxx an den oko schauen.


War heute auch am oko - allerdings ohne Fahrrad. Ich hab mir mal den unteren Teil der Strecke angeschaut. Schaut aber doch nach ner menge Spaß aus. Könnt ihr mir sagen obs oben bei den großen Steinfelder auch Chicken Lines gibt? Achja mit nem Enduro sollte man da doch auch noch locker runterkommen - oder?


----------



## thaper (17. August 2009)

die steinfelder kann man auch langsam fahren.

chickenways gibts nicht wirklich ausser bei den holzelementen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (17. August 2009)

ich hab letzes mal das erste und das 3. steinfeld einfach komplett ausgelassen. kann man ja auf der wiese fahren. das 2. war ganz spaßig....mal schauen wies morgen so läuft.
so, widme mich weiter meiner ps


----------



## sniper4076 (17. August 2009)

so erste pics vom woend sind bei diva und mir im album zu finden


----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> so erste pics vom woend sind bei diva und mir im album zu finden


Bei mir sind se ab heut Abend zu finden..


----------



## thaper (18. August 2009)

ich hab hier immernoch klamotten von euch liegen...

gegen bier....


----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich hab hier immernoch klamotten von euch liegen...
> 
> gegen bier....



Wie was?? Von uns??? Was für Klamotten ??


----------



## thaper (18. August 2009)

hier liegt so a graues top, ne beige kurze hose+gürtel, n rotes handtuch mit irgendn aufdruck und ein handball hoodie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand Lust nächstes Jahr ein paar der Super EnduroCup Läufe mitzufahren?

http://www.superenduromtb.com/

Stefan, vielleicht Du?

Auf Freecaster findet man auch ein paar Videos dazu. A bissl treten muss man schon drauf haben, aber ich find ne gute Mischung aus Treten und Abfahren eh die Beste.

Kann man ja über den Winter mal planen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> hier liegt so a graues top, ne beige kurze hose+gürtel, n rotes handtuch mit irgendn aufdruck und ein handball hoodie



Ähm, graues Top und Handball Hoodie?? Könnt meins sein 
Ich guck später mal daheim. Aber etz wo du das so sagst


----------



## hofschalk (18. August 2009)

so...back from oko...was eine andere gabel so alles ausmacht  bin immer noch hin und weg.

apropos weg: 
schaut mal was ich auf der letzten abfahrt geschafft hab 

keine ahnung wie das gelaufen ist, aber nach dem zielsprung sah die kette so aus


----------



## thaper (18. August 2009)

passiert öfters ma am oko....

mir is bisher dort nur 2x ein dämpfer geplatzt.

2007 der fox dhx3 im norco
2008 ca. exakt ein jahr später, der roco im zumbi...


----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels, Video von Semmering ist online:





Und dann gibts hier noch Videos von der Abfahrt (nachts)
http://www.downhill-board.com/53094-nacht-helmkamera-videos-24h-downhill-semmering-2009-dh.html
 
viel Spaß beim Gucken


----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

Ich schieß mich gleich weg...
Schaut euch mal den Hühnerhaufen beim Start an...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bB3PXlJOVs&feature=related"]YouTube - 24h DH Semmering 2009 Start POV[/ame]


----------



## thaper (18. August 2009)

peng hahahahha. da war ich schon weg.


----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

Sau geil, ich glaub ich hab sniper sogar paar mal gesehen 
Und ja, deine Frau war bereits brav und hat dir das Video schon runtergeladen


----------



## crazymondo (18. August 2009)

N'Abend zusammen,

wenn ihr nächstes Jahr noch jemanden für ein Semmering-Team braucht dann wär ich mit dabei, die Strecke schaut gut aus .

Apropos fahren, hat jemand frei und Lust auf ne "Enduro-Tour" vom Steinbrüchlein nach Wendelstein und zurück?
Würde morgen irgendwann zwischen 10 und 15 Uhr starten, dauert so 3 Stunden.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## thaper (18. August 2009)

eine kleine erinnerung an einen lustigen abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (18. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> eine kleine erinnerung an einen lustigen abend...



Aber net in Semmering oder?? Das wäre ja voll Beschiss....


----------



## thaper (18. August 2009)

natürlich is das semmering.

ich bin der assi vom männerklo...

der spasti der den kleinen mädchen die hochprozentigen cocktails leertrinkt.

hahaha. der donnerstag war so geil.


----------



## MrSnoxx (18. August 2009)

@crazymondo
hm des klingt so als obs mit einem kettenblatt nich soo die kuhle idee wäre da mit zu fahren - wenns doch ne gute idee is mit nur 9 gängen anzutreten wär ich dabei denk ich


----------



## crazymondo (18. August 2009)

Hey Mr. Snoxx,

also zwei Kettenblätter sind da leider ein Muß, sonst kommt man die wurzeligen Anstiege nicht rauf.
Würd ja gern in nen Bikepark fahren, hab aber meine Totem geschrottet...hoffe die ist nächste Woche fertig.


----------



## MrSnoxx (18. August 2009)

hehe oke denn muss ich dich leider entäuschen weil mein umwerfer hat mir irgendwie den dienst quittiert


----------



## mtbwolf77 (18. August 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hey Mr. Snoxx,
> 
> also zwei Kettenblätter sind da leider ein Muß, sonst kommt man die wurzeligen Anstiege nicht rauf.
> Würd ja gern in nen Bikepark fahren, hab aber meine Totem geschrottet...hoffe die ist nächste Woche fertig.



Tach.

wie Totem geschrottet? Alles  macht er kaputt - erst des Schaltwerk, dann die Totem 

Ab Samstag bin ich wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## crazymondo (18. August 2009)

Jep,

hab irgendwie vorletzte Woche Freitag in Osternohe einen Baum übersehen, böse eingefädelt und dann hatte sie auf einmal viel Spiel und hat viel Öl rausgesabbert....

Na ja, was will man machen....

...ich weiß schon warum ich mein Torque von den Bikeparks fernhalten will


----------



## MrSnoxx (18. August 2009)

jaja immer diese bäume da hab ich auf meine erfahrungen mit sammeln dürfen xD


----------



## sniper4076 (18. August 2009)

Wegen semmering nächstes Jahr ich stell auf jedenfall ein4 Team auf die Beine! Ich wenn nur drann denk werd ich noch hibbelig des war der Hammer hoch 3 .  Aber wie gesagt snd auch ein paar assis dabei die gern schubsen leider. Ich will's nur vorher sagen weil der basti musste es ja leider live miterleben. Aber ansonsten nur zu empfehlen und die Strecke war genial aber auf den Videos schaut's echt harmlos aus. Werd aufjedenfall Hände und unterarm Training ab etz dann Einfuhren weil auf die Schmerzen hab ich keine Lust mehr und wenn ich ausseh wie popei
lg sniper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (19. August 2009)

Hey,

Popeye-Arme bekommt man leider durchs Unterarm-Training nicht so richtig weg... :-(
Durch die richtige Fahrtechnik wird das weniger....hab ich mal beim Motocross so gelernt....

Besser als Unterarmtraining....fahren, fahren, fahren,....also Geißkopf/Ochsenkopf/Onohe rauf und wieder runter und das immer ohne Pause ))
Glaub mir, ich hab hier jede mögliche Sch**** zum Armtraining schon ausprobiert....

Bis die Tage


----------



## Diva1986 (19. August 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Popeye-Arme bekommt man leider durchs Unterarm-Training nicht so richtig weg... :-(



Er will ja Popeye Arme bekommen und diese nicht wegkriegen 
Der bekommt von mir daheim jetzt jede Woche Spinat , viel Ausdauertraining  und gut ist *hehe*


----------



## thaper (19. August 2009)

das mit der fahrtechnik stimmt schon. 

auch bremshebel einstellung, griff durchmesser usw. tun da einiges beiführn...

aber bei 12std. (bei mir) bremswellen dh kann ma fast nix machen.

also klar man sollte schon recht viel bikeparkroutine drin haben. 

spinat is nich wirklich gut für die muskulatur.


----------



## crazymondo (19. August 2009)

...ausserdem schmeckt Spinat sch****

Na ja, vielleicht hat die Diva ja ein spezielles Rezept .

Klettern macht z.B. dicke Unterarme, wenn man unbedingt dicke Unterarme haben will .


----------



## Diva1986 (19. August 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> ...ausserdem schmeckt Spinat sch****
> 
> Na ja, vielleicht hat die Diva ja ein spezielles Rezept .


Hat sich jedenfalls noch keiner beschwert  Außerdem was wäre ein Popeye ohne Spinat?!


----------



## crazymondo (19. August 2009)

Popeye hätte rechtzeitig auf Fleisch umsteigen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (20. August 2009)

Schöne Grüße aus Oberammergau.

Ich hab mich fett zerlegt gleich 100meter nach'n start meines 2. Speed runs. Fett beim tretten hängengeblieben und den Hang kopfüber runter geflogen... Das Knie schmerzt sehr. Aber egal

wir hocken etz bei 12bier und geschätzten 50grad im Zug Richtung München....


----------



## Diva1986 (20. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Oberammergau.
> 
> Ich hab mich fett zerlegt gleich 100meter nach'n start meines 2. Speed runs. Fett beim tretten hängengeblieben und den Hang kopfüber runter geflogen... Das Knie schmerzt sehr. Aber egal



Kam von dir gestern nicht der Satz "Mich hauts doch net hin"


----------



## thaper (20. August 2009)

Ja mei ich bin seit 36std wach und hab genug Alk für alle im Blut da darf auch ich mal pennen


----------



## _tom_ (21. August 2009)

ich freu mich schon aufs nächste 24h semmering rennen *hust* hoffentlich mal als durchfahrender mitfahrer ..


----------



## Diva1986 (22. August 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon aufs nächste 24h semmering rennen *hust* hoffentlich mal als durchfahrender mitfahrer ..



Ich fange ab jetzt schon mal an für dich zu beten


----------



## _tom_ (22. August 2009)

danke.

nächstes jahr mach ich dann zum "wer fährt mit" thread vorsichtshalber noch nen "wer fährt nicht mit" thread auf


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. August 2009)

@crazymondo: ich hab ab jetzt Urlaub, wie siehts nächste Woche aus mit Bikepark? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (22. August 2009)

jemand morgen unterwegs? onohe o.ä?

gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> jemand morgen unterwegs? onohe o.ä?
> 
> gruß



Ja, am Oko.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _tom_ (22. August 2009)

viel spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (22. August 2009)

Ne bis etz noch Net


----------



## _tom_ (22. August 2009)

ich denk ich kann ab nächster woche wieder heizen gehen. erstmal tiergarten. wobei geißkopf wieder lustig wär. hey snyper  nächste woche schon was vor ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. August 2009)

Ich hab aktuell Urlaub, wenn ihr fahren solltet, sagt bescheid 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (23. August 2009)

also osternohe wäre ich anwesend ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (23. August 2009)

so grad mit snoxxi tele, ich werd heut nach allersberg ins schwimmbad gehen 10m springen machen . aber bin morgen noch daheim und da würde ich gern biken gehen snoxx is auch mit dabei wie wo wann noch kein plan hab um 10.00-11.00 nene termin danach wäre ich frei!

lg


----------



## _tom_ (23. August 2009)

dir nen schönen badetag ! ich werd ne kleine runde aufm radl drehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> aber bin morgen noch daheim und da würde ich gern biken gehen snoxx is auch mit dabei wie wo wann noch kein plan hab um 10.00-11.00 nene termin danach wäre ich frei!



was und wo wollt ihr denn fahren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (24. August 2009)

jo das is allerdings noch die große preisfrage ^^


----------



## crazymondo (24. August 2009)

@reo-fahrer:
Ich hab Urlaub, allerdings meine Gabel noch nicht wieder :-(
Melde mich, wenn ich in Erfahrung bekomme ob das die Tage noch was wird.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (24. August 2009)

so..ich werd mal meine räder einpacken und zurück nach schwaben fahren. evtl bin ich am donnerstag mal den bikepark oberammergau ausprobieren, aber das wird wohl für die nürnberger zu weit sein.
bischofsmais ist mal für das we ab dem 6.9. o.ä. geplant. wünsch euch viel spass diese woche. 
evtl bin ich nächste woche wieder hier


grüße


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. August 2009)

Fährt jemand am Mittwoch am Tiergarten, oder ist jemand irgendwann in der Woche am Ochsenkopf?
Will jetzt noch die letzte Woche Ferien ausschöpfen bevor ich Arbeiten gehe


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. August 2009)

hm wann willste denn morgen an tiergarten? und was steht bei euch allen sonst noch so an die woche?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. August 2009)

So gegen 10:00


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> hm wann willste denn morgen an tiergarten? und was steht bei euch allen sonst noch so an die woche?



Ich bin den Rest der Woche in Bischofsmais und Spicak. Werd morgen abend bzw. donnerstag früh losfahren, wenn's Wetter wieder hoffentlich stabil ist. Wie lange wird sich zeigen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (25. August 2009)

na dann viel spass...werd morgen mal nach oberammergau starten, falls wetter mitmacht. momentan siehts net so aus. viel spass euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. August 2009)

@ MrSnoxx: fährst du etz morgen mit zum Tiergarten? Wenn die Zeit nicht passt kann man ja noch vareieren.


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. August 2009)

hm weis nich so recht wetter soll ja ned so der hit werden morgen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. August 2009)

Du bist doch nicht aus Zucker!







Mal schauen, wenns Morgen früh regnet, dann fahr ich nicht.


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. August 2009)

fährst du sooder so unabhängig davon ob jmd mitfährt?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. August 2009)

naja, sollte es morgen früh ohne ende schütten, fahr ich auf keinen Fall. 
Wenns in der Nacht regnet, fahr ich aufjedenfall. Hab mich schon lang nicht mehr eingesaut.
Solltest du morgen doch mitfahren kannst du mir ja ne SMS schreiben. wens geht vor 9.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> na dann viel spass...werd morgen mal nach oberammergau starten, falls wetter mitmacht. momentan siehts net so aus. viel spass euch allen!



pass mit Oberammergau auf, die sind ziemlich konservativ, was Bikepark-Betrieb und Regen angeht... Die machen aus Gründen der Streckenpflege nur bei ziemlich trockenen Bedingungen auf, siehe auch hier: http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/bikepark/
ruf auf alle Fälle morgens an, nicht das du umsonst runterfährst (und wenn's so wie in Nürnberg regnet, haben die zu)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. August 2009)

Hallo Reo

den Bikepark Silbersattel könnte ich morgen theoretisch besuchen. Bin bei der Oma meiner Freundin - Familienbesuch - sehr spannend. Ca 20km entfernt in Steinbach am Wald. Leider hat der nur am WE geöffnet. Na ja der nächste Omabesuch wird dann auf Samstag oder Sonntag verschoben 
Hast du den Park schon mal getestet?

Fährt eigentlich jemand am 05.09 auf die Eurobike???
ein bisschen das 2010er Material bestaunen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> den Bikepark Silbersattel könnte ich morgen theoretisch besuchen. Bin bei der Oma meiner Freundin - Familienbesuch - sehr spannend. Ca 20km entfernt in Steinbach am Wald. Leider hat der nur am WE geöffnet. Na ja der nächste Omabesuch wird dann auf Samstag oder Sonntag verschoben
> Hast du den Park schon mal getestet?



Ja. Insgesamt schon nett, nur haben die ein Problem mit dem Lift: es gibt zwei Lifte dort: einen Schlepper und einen Sessellift. Der Schlepplift geht von der Tal- zur Mittelstation, der Sessel von der Mittelstation ganz nach oben auf den Berg. Wenn IXS-Cup ist, muss man umsteigen beim Liftfahren  Das aber lohnt sich im normalen Betrieb nicht, da läuft nur der Sessellift. Insofern hat man auch nur die halbe Streckenlänge. Und für die Streckenlänge lohnt sich die Anreise von Nürnberg nicht wirklich, der DH oder FR in Osternohe ist nur ein bischen kürzer...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _tom_ (26. August 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand am 05.09 auf die Eurobike???
> ein bisschen das 2010er Material bestaunen.



Jap, bin mit ziemlich großer wahrscheinlichkeit an der Eurobike.


----------



## hofschalk (26. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> pass mit Oberammergau auf, die sind ziemlich konservativ, was Bikepark-Betrieb und Regen angeht... Die machen aus Gründen der Streckenpflege nur bei ziemlich trockenen Bedingungen auf,


jo, schon gesehen. mal morgen nen neuen anlauf starten.....die schreiben eh schon so viel von regeln und verboten auf ihrer startseite, da hab ich im vorraus schon gar keine lust mehr 
und parken is auch noch kostenpflichtig.....tztztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (26. August 2009)

na dann mal viel spaß wer auch immer hinngeht! ich steck im mom bis zum hals in arbeit ! ach hab 2 neue bilder von semmering hochgeladen dank meiner frau die sie orga hat!
evtl sonntag an sprung biken muss aber mal schauen weil statt ner 4 tage woche im mom 6 tage geworden sind grrrrrrr

lg sascha


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. August 2009)

Is heute irgendjemand irgendwo unterwegs?
jmd lust auf buck?


----------



## hofschalk (27. August 2009)

irgendwo schon, aber das wird dir nix bringen 
hoffe dass heute mal die freeriderunde heir in augsburg zamgeht. bin mal gespannt was die so alles in den wald gestellt haben.


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. August 2009)

hehe joa viel spass in augsburg


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

thaper schreibt:

draufklicken, finden, zuschlagen, melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6273675#post6273675

Gruß thaper (gesperrt bis 31.08.)


----------



## _tom_ (27. August 2009)

doppel sthet schon drüber was ich mitteiln wollt.


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. August 2009)

heyho hat jemand am samstag oder sonntag oder beides lust auf osternohe?


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

Sonntag Ride-Fx in osternohe. Thaper auch


----------



## sniper4076 (27. August 2009)

jo sonntag wäre ich dabei

und per nimm mal gleich sachen von meiner frau mit bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (27. August 2009)

okke denn sieht ma sich in onohe herr sniper 
findet sich auch jmd für samstag oder muss ich da allein rumtüdeln?


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

Ich hab's ihm gsagt aber er meinte die wollt eh morgn vorbei kommn.

Ich finde das Zeug steht ihm


----------



## sniper4076 (27. August 2009)

snoxxi könntest du mich evtl mit einpacken dann bitte


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. August 2009)

joa sicherlich bequatsch mer denn nochma am samstach am telefon würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## hofschalk (28. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> snoxxi könntest du mich evtl mit einpacken dann bitte


was ist eigentlich aus der rad-karriere deiner frau geworden


----------



## Diva1986 (28. August 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> snoxxi könntest du mich evtl mit einpacken dann bitte



Brauchst du nicht - ich komm mit 



hofschalk schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus der rad-karriere deiner frau geworden


Wenn die Frau mal ein neues Radl hat würde die vielleicht weiter voran gehen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (28. August 2009)

was schwebt dir denn vor? was mit stützrädern?


----------



## Diva1986 (28. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> was schwebt dir denn vor? was mit stützrädern?


Hast beim Joe noch nicht das kleine Holzradl gesehen


----------



## hofschalk (28. August 2009)

ahso. ja, das schaut gut aus. spass beiseite, was wirds denn neues?


----------



## Diva1986 (28. August 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ahso. ja, das schaut gut aus. spass beiseite, was wirds denn neues?


Ich weiß au no net, da mach ich mir erst Gedanken drum wenn Tom es schafft das Bionicon zu verkaufen


----------



## julzzz (28. August 2009)

der hats ja noch net ma reingsetzt. 

das bionicon soll doch so super sein. mit fernbedienung von hardtail cc bike zu mega downhiller switchen.


----------



## Diva1986 (28. August 2009)

julzzz schrieb:


> der hats ja noch net ma reingsetzt.
> 
> das bionicon soll doch so super sein. mit fernbedienung von hardtail cc bike zu mega downhiller switchen.



Das Bionicon steht schon länger drin 
Jo is super, alles per Knopfdruck. Kannst ja abkaufen, 1.200 Euro


----------



## julzzz (28. August 2009)

1200euro???? wo lebt denn ihr?

hab ja momentan eh scho soviel geld das die leute meine bikes quasi "geschenkt" ausn keller nehmen.


----------



## _tom_ (28. August 2009)

@ diva: wär fürn sonntag noch a platz im auto bei euch frei ? (ohne mein bike ) / werde euch als fotograf beobachten


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. August 2009)

so, auch wieder im Lande: ein Tag Bischofsmais, ein Tag Spicak. Mehr ist's nicht geworden, weil im Moment ist Weltuntergang in Bischofsmais 
Spicak ist übrigens echt nett  Endlich mal was schnelles und steiles 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _tom_ (28. August 2009)

welcome back !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julzzz (29. August 2009)

SpicAk is doch KEIN Stück steil???? Schnell ja aber steil??


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2009)

klar ist es nicht überall steil. Im mittleren Teil unter dem Lift die ganzen Anlieger sind aber mal besser als der FR oder der DH in Bischofsmais. Und mit Alpenstrecken kann Spicak natürlich nicht mithalten...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Diva1986 (29. August 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> @ diva: wär fürn sonntag noch a platz im auto bei euch frei ? (ohne mein bike ) / werde euch als fotograf beobachten


Es ist noch gar net so sicher ob wir überhaupt fahren. Sascha ist gestern nicht nach Hause gekommen und und musste heut nochmal arbeiten. Wir entscheiden morgen denke ich spontan ob wir fahren oder nicht. Zudem könnten wir nur von 10-14 Uhr. 
Platz hätten wir leider auch nicht. Muss ja die Rücksitzbank umklappen damit das Bike reinpasst


----------



## _tom_ (29. August 2009)

kein problem, bei mir hat sich grad etwas ergeben dass mich eh zeitlich daran hindert morgen mitzukommen . 

viel spaß @ all


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. August 2009)

Moin. An alle die nich in Onohe biken. Sind ab Mittag 
am Steinbruch beim Parkplatz. Ein bisschen spielen und nen
Anfänger einweisen. Falls jemand Lust hat einfach kommen


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. August 2009)

so ma wieder von mir doe übliche frage wann wer von euch irgendwo biken geht diese woche - und nein ich hab nich zu viel zeit oder sowas


----------



## julzzz (30. August 2009)

Oko war lustig heut.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2009)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> so ma wieder von mir doe übliche frage wann wer von euch irgendwo biken geht diese woche - und nein ich hab nich zu viel zeit oder sowas



hm, nen Tag Oko unter der Woche? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. August 2009)

joa generell gerne . wann würdsn bei dir am besten passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2009)

nicht grade morgen, da muss ich noch ein paar Sachen erledigen, aber sonst ist's mir erstmal egal. *auf-wetter.de-schau* am Freitag solls in Warmensteinach regnen, bis dahin bleibts trocken. Und nachdem Conyo noch nix gesagt hat, wann sie diese Woche ne Tour fahren will, hätte ich einfach mal Dienstag oder Mittwoch vorgeschlagen. Kann dich auch mitnehmen, da müssen wir nicht mit zwei Autos fahren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. August 2009)

joa mittwoch klingt schonma recht vernünftig find ich


----------



## hofschalk (1. September 2009)

mir tun meine finger der linken hand immer noch vom letzten mal oko weh....das war vor 2 wochen
glaub das gehört nicht so. ich vermute mal, dass ich wohl evtl nochmal andere griffe, oder handschuhe brauch...oder anderes hobby


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

griffe.

ich hol mir welche auf der eurobike.

meine dünnen sunline sind so im sack. wirklich überzeugt war ich von denen auch net.

ich hatte mal von lizardskins welche, die warn der wahnsinn. die brauch ich wieder.

die intense oder race face griffe find ich total unbequem.


----------



## Tabibuschua (1. September 2009)

mir gehts ähnlich. ich hab so sackdünne gschraubte Griffe, hat jemand n Plan, was es für Griffe gibt, die "mitteldick" sind und dadurch weng die Gelenke "schonen"? 
Ich weiß, klingt komisch, aber ich pack immer zu wien Schmied und dann tun mir meist an der linken Hand die Griffelgelenke derbst weh und das geht gar nich.
Also Thaper, komm schon, rate mir welche!


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

ich bin selbst auf der suche.

die dicken sunline sind aufjedenfall zu krass.


ich werde mir wohl wieder die lizardskins holen. die sind auch sehr sehr breit.

da fällt ein 740mm lenker gar nicht mehr so auf^^.


die da mein ich:

http://www.lizardskins.com/products/view_product.html?type=mountain&product_line=grips&product_id=4&name=Logo%20Lock-On&name2=&page_number=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

jemand bock mit nach schladming zu kommen? haben nochn platz im auto frei. 12./ 13. september.
abfahrt 11.sept. abends.


----------



## Tabibuschua (1. September 2009)

Bock scho, Zeit leider nich.

mh ja, schauen nett aus, aber ich wollt mal so richtig derb wülstig fette Wöscht anen Lenker packen. (leider kein Beispiel gefunden)

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit FlatBar erzählen und gleich einen empfehlen? Ich find den Look einfach zu geil und würd das gern mal testen... :] 
Ich weiß gar nich, war das evtl sogar zole den ich in Hinterglemm am Berch damit mit seinem roten Stab und Kumpel hab runterheizen sehen...


----------



## hofschalk (1. September 2009)

also ich glaub ich hab die sunline. hab ziemlich große pratzen, von daher sind sogar die fast zu dünn. ich find sie eigentlich auch relativ weich, aber trotzdem tun mir an der linken hand der ring- und der kleine finger weh. quasi mittelgelenk und das an der hand. die sufu hat auch andere griffe erbracht, aber wüsste nicht, welche noch dicker sind.
evtl probier ich mal doch diese ergondinger.


----------



## Diva1986 (1. September 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> also ich glaub ich hab die sunline. hab ziemlich große pratzen, von daher sind sogar die fast zu dünn. ich find sie eigentlich auch relativ weich, aber trotzdem tun mir an der linken hand der ring- und der kleine finger weh. quasi mittelgelenk und das an der hand. die sufu hat auch andere griffe erbracht, aber wüsste nicht, welche noch dicker sind.
> evtl probier ich mal doch diese ergondinger.



Mensch Ihr Heulsusen... Finger ab und gut ist...


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

es gibt dicke und dünne sunline.

die dicken sunline find ich fast zu dick. aber hab die noch nie getestet.

wäre halt mal n ding 5 paar griffe mit an oko zu nehmen und mal testen. 


thema flatbar:

wenn dir die optik taugt kann man die ja nur ans herz legen.

achte aber drauf das dir der lenker dann nicht doch zu tief ist.

ansonsten haste supergeilen direkten druck am VR

ich persönlich würde son ding auch gern ma richtig testen. bin mal kurz son flatbar rumgerollert. aber eigentlich bin ich mit meinem 9mm sunline auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## hofschalk (1. September 2009)

grad nochmal nachgeschaut. hab irgendwelche odi. messung hat 3,3cm durchmesser ergeben. kA obs da noch dickere gibt.
vielleicht klatsch ich einfach mal ne schicht moosgummi drauf


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

ich hab mir gestern so LederRennradLenkerTape gekauft.

kostet im großen S 5euro und reicht für Kettenstreben an 2 Bikes.... also das ist perfekt abgemessen für Kettenstreben.

ich mein so griffe kosten doch auch 20euro.

wenn man bremsen hat die man per inbus runterschrauben kann, könnte man doch eigentlich einfach 4 packen lenker band kaufen und sich damit n ergonomischen griff basteln. passt dann auch zu meinen tollen ergonomischen bremshebeln


----------



## Tabibuschua (1. September 2009)

Das klingt nach einer guten Idee :] 
Da geh ich nachher doch gleich mal shoppen.
hab gestern auch KettenschutzSchicht aus medizinischem Tape gebastelt, mal sehen wir schnells das wegreißt ^^


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

also das lenkertape sieht echt zuverlässlig aus.


es gibt da noch son dünnes schwarzes tape für 1eu.

damit kannst du super die übergänge an den bzw. dem einen ende machen.


----------



## Tabibuschua (1. September 2009)

Thnx Thaper. und ich dacht immer du bist n Assisack ey ^^ dabei kannsdu ja richtig lieb sein ey! ^^ *knuddel* ^^ 
btw, ich brauch mal eure fachkundigen Meinungen: is das ein Haarriss , ja oder nein:
http://dragdim.unreality.de/img_2301.jpg
Ich kann dazu nix sagen, muss das mal in der Kiste ankucken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (1. September 2009)

ich kann wenn, dann nur nen Haarriss in der mitte erkennen ? wär mal interessant ob das geht. ( außer natürlich durch seitliche druckbelastung versteht sich )


----------



## m-rider (3. September 2009)

sersn @ all. bin wieder da aus den staaten zurück. war echt geil..aber florida ist echt der falsche platz zum freeriden..recht flachund nass

wie ich sehe habt ihr tiefgründige themen über lenkergriffe..schon ein wenig weich oder?

sorry bin noch müde

steht b-mais noch hofschalk?

also bis denne..lenkergriffe


----------



## Diva1986 (3. September 2009)

Willkommen zurück im regnerischen Frankenland


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. September 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> mir gehts ähnlich. ich hab so sackdünne gschraubte Griffe, hat jemand n Plan, was es für Griffe gibt, die "mitteldick" sind und dadurch weng die Gelenke "schonen"?
> Ich weiß, klingt komisch, aber ich pack immer zu wien Schmied und dann tun mir meist an der linken Hand die Griffelgelenke derbst weh und das geht gar nich.
> Also Thaper, komm schon, rate mir welche!



Also ich hab die Sunline Logo Lock-On Grips in "dick" und bin super zufrieden damit. Nich zu fett und vor allem bombastischer Grip. Auch bei Nässe! 
Hab se auf beiden Bikes. 

Hab mei Lapierre (Bergauffahrrad) so gut wie verkauft, und werd demnächst ein neues bestellen. Da kommen zu99% auch wieder die Sunline drauf. 

Wo bist denn am WE unterwegs? Kannst ja mal die Griffe an meinem Bike Griffe testen.


----------



## hofschalk (3. September 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> steht b-mais noch hofschalk?
> 
> also bis denne..lenkergriffe



hab nur auf deine ankunft und deine terminvorstellungen gewartet
aber fein, dass du wieder da bist , hoffe du hast mir was mitgebracht, nachdem du meinen führer schon in deinem büro liegen lassen hast *hrhrhr*

aber griffe sind ein wichtiges thema, wenn einem 2,5 wochen lang die griffel weh tun 
 in diesem sinne: mach mal ne ansage

greetz


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. September 2009)

is morgen Nachmittag irgendjemand in Onohe?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. September 2009)

wenn's Wetter hält, wieso net?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Tabibuschua (3. September 2009)

wär was Wolf!
ich bin wenn Wetter basst Sa ab 10Uhr Onohe. Aber scheinbar wirds wohl pissi pissi Sauerei machen.
Ich werd evtl etz mal mit REnnradwickeln meine bisherigen Griffe verdicken,.... mal sehen ^^


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. September 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> wär was Wolf!
> ich bin wenn Wetter basst Sa ab 10Uhr Onohe. Aber scheinbar wirds wohl pissi pissi Sauerei machen.
> Ich werd evtl etz mal mit REnnradwickeln meine bisherigen Griffe verdicken,.... mal sehen ^^



ich meinte eigentlich Freitag Nachmittag. Is doch meine letzte Urlaubswoche 
Mal abwarten wie des Wetter is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (4. September 2009)

also bei halbwegs gutem wetter wäre ich dabei in ostrenohe - noch n letzes mal o_0


----------



## hofschalk (4. September 2009)

@ m-rider: bedenke in deiner b-mais-planung, dass die DH bis zum 13.09. gesperrt ist. vielleicht wollen wir mal des tschechen-dings (spicak, oder so?) ausprobieren?
glaub des is net schlecht, wenn man dem reo-fahrer glauben schenken darf 

greetz


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. September 2009)

Dreckswetter!


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. September 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Dreckswetter!



jup. Ist mit Stau auf der A9 keine gute Kombination 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DidNotFinish (4. September 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> Thnx Thaper. und ich dacht immer du bist n Assisack ey ^^ dabei kannsdu ja richtig lieb sein ey! ^^ *knuddel* ^^
> btw, ich brauch mal eure fachkundigen Meinungen: is das ein Haarriss , ja oder nein:
> http://dragdim.unreality.de/img_2301.jpg
> Ich kann dazu nix sagen, muss das mal in der Kiste ankucken lassen.




frag mal nen mod zum thema ob thaper n assisack is 


aber in echt isser n ganz lieber.

tom? alles frisch?pm?


wer bock auf 2 tage schladming hat, also zum fahren, wir haben nochn sitzplatz frei im auto.

geht konkret um 12./13. september.

falls wer interesse hat bitte ne mail --> info (at) ride-fx.de
da thaper nicht mehr schreiben kann (vollassi halt) macht er das per mail.


----------



## m-rider (4. September 2009)

@hofschalk  ach in echt? dann wohl lieber maö da schauen?wie weit is das weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (4. September 2009)

spicak lohnt sich mehr als bmais.

is definitiv geiler und günstiger.

13eu kostet die tageskarte.

ihr fahrts quasi richtung bmais nur dann halt richtung bayrisch eisenstein oder so und dort is die grenze.

da bleibt ihr auf der straße und fahrts weiter. ihr kommt dann nach 5-10 min in ein dorf namens spicak da gehts dann irgandwann links auf n minimalistischen weg richtung kona bikepark.

ich empfehle jedem autotieferleger sich für spicak n auto zu mieten oder weiter oben im dorf zu parken 

insgesamt sinds von bmais wohl so 30km weiter. 

beachtet das dort bei regen lift fahrn keinen spaß machgt und der lift auch bei starkem regen zu macht.

ihr hockt ca. 15-20min in einem recht luftigen 4er sessel lift. und wenns regnet seit ihr definitiv durchfroren und durchnässt wenn ihr oben seit.




was lustiges zur strecke.

ich war dort als es geregnet hat.

die offenen stellen der strecke warn patsch nass, warn aber noch gut zu fahrn.

die stellen im wald, waren staub trocken. also da ham die reifen in den anliegern vor trockenheit gedriftet....


----------



## hofschalk (5. September 2009)

danke für die infos. wetter soll ja zum glück nächste woche trocken bleiben. dann werden wir wohl da mal hinschauen. denke bezüglich auto sollte es da keine probleme geben 
gibts da au übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, bzw hat der lift unter der woche überhaupt geöffnet? irgendwie war die website gestern down. heut noch gar net probiert.


----------



## sniper4076 (5. September 2009)

he leute werd morgen mit frau wenns wetter passt nach onohe schauen paar pics und videos machen  wer lust hat soll sich ma melden hab aber tele aus also am besten hier oder per pm!

lg


----------



## DidNotFinish (6. September 2009)

Sers, 

Bad hindelang is ganz nett.
Für Leute die auf singletrail dh mit engen Kurven und rutshigem Untergrund und grosse Drops stehen.


Auch die Northshores sind super geil.
Da kann sich osternohe oder ogau was abschauen

Aber eins vorweg, die landungen sind felsig und Reissem eine gern den bashguard ab

Lift und Shop sowie futterstation auch nur zu empfehlen. 

Für einen tagesausflug sehr gut. 
Das große Zeug wurde bezwungen und dann in 2 Runs mal bisl Gas stehn lassen. Is krass mit auf Geröll rutschendem Hinterrad Und Fuß raus bis an die Grenzen zu gehn. 

Die Strecke hinterlasst spuren an den Händen. Die Schmerzen nach der doch recht langen Abfahrt schon sehr...


----------



## DidNotFinish (6. September 2009)

Aja und der Herr aus onohe mit dem yeti und f40 war auch da. 

Ansonsten echt nette Leute dort. Zwar n paar dummschwatzer Auch dabei aber das macht's nur lustiger


----------



## hofschalk (6. September 2009)

weiss jemand, ob spicak morgen, also unter der woche geöffnet hat?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. September 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> weiss jemand, ob spicak morgen, also unter der woche geöffnet hat?



ganz sicher nicht  

ne, keine Ahnung 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (6. September 2009)

warst du net auch unter der woche? die saudumme website is seit 3 tagen offline


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. September 2009)

ich hatte ja auch Urlaub, da haben die natürlich offen  Aber für einfach-so-unter-der-Woche-frei-haben-Leute geht da nix  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (6. September 2009)

sehr hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. September 2009)

aus dem google Cache:
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...szeiten&cd=2&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=opera



> nedÄle - Ätvrtek od 9:00 do 17:00
> pÃ¡tek - sobota od 9:00 do 18:00



bedeutet laut google translate:



> Sonntag - Donnerstag 9.00-17.00
> Freitag - Samstag 9.00-18.00



sollten also offen haben.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## crazymondo (10. September 2009)

Totem wieder da.......

Hat jemand Samstag jemand Lust auf Bikepark?


Christian


----------



## Spcialized Fan (10. September 2009)

Auf Osternohe? Wenn´s meine Eltern mir erlaub, aufjeden fall.


----------



## DidNotFinish (10. September 2009)

falls jmd noch interesse an nem günstigen und geilen rennen hat.

in CZ - spindlermühle bzw. am berg neben an, is auch am wochenend a feines rennen.

zu bischofsmais ne richtige alternative.

aber ich fahr nach schladming. 
is viel günstiger als der ganze andere quark hier.
und über die strecken braucht man ja net diskutiern.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. September 2009)

Onohe evtl Sonntag. Samstag is schlecht - Hochzeitsvorbereitung - das Ende aller Tage naht


----------



## crazymondo (11. September 2009)

....das Ende aller Tage....dann geh doch lieber in den Bikepark mit uns


----------



## hofschalk (11. September 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Onohe evtl Sonntag.



da wäre ich dabei  
wäre cool wenn das mal klappen könnte. hab nämlich schon wieder 5 tage frei ab sonntag ....so langsam mag ich meinen job


----------



## Spcialized Fan (11. September 2009)

@crazymondo
Um wie viel Uhr fährst du denn los? Kannst du mich vielleicht mitnehmen, wennst du bei Lauf vorbeifährst.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2009)

ich werd wohl nen Tag an den Oko fahren. Wenn jemand mit will, soll er es sagen. Ob morgen oder Sonntag ist mir relativ egal.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (11. September 2009)

Hey,
kannst mich eventuell zum Oko mitnehmen (wenn du am Sonntag fährst)?
Wäre ja dann das perfekte Wochenende - Samstag Osternohe und Sonntag Ochsenkopf.

Wie schwer ist eigentlich der Steinige Teil im Vergleich zu der DH in Bischofsmeis?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. September 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> ....das Ende aller Tage....dann geh doch lieber in den Bikepark mit uns



 das wäre wahrscheinlich mein letzter Bikeparkbesuch. Frauen können sehr gefährlich werden.
Vor allem wenn sie im Hochzeitswahn sind

Wann wäre am Sonntag die Abfahrtszeit fürn Oko?


----------



## crazymondo (11. September 2009)

Das stimmt.....Frauen verstehen da keinen Spaß.

Hey Oko wäre auch ne Sache, ich kann aber nur am Samstag.
Stefan, wenn Du Samstag zum Oko wäre ich dabei, der Specialized Fan denke ich auch. Wenn nicht bin ich am Samstag in Osternohe.
Müssen halt nur mal wegen der Zeit schaun.

@ SpecializedFan
Schreib mir nochmal Deine Nummer (am besten vollständig )


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2009)

Also ich bin die letzte Zeit immer so gegen 10 Uhr hier los, damit ist man gut für die Zeitkarte ab 11.30 dort. Das reicht im allgemeine auch  Und ob morgen oder heute ist mir wie gesagt egal.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. September 2009)

ouweh markus bald is also bei dir auch schluss mit lustig 
ich bin gut in stuttgart angekommen aber leider noch nich wirklich zum biken gekommen aber des wird sich morgen ändern 
schöne grüße ausm schönen schwabenland


----------



## DidNotFinish (12. September 2009)

schöne grüße aus schladming.

die worldcup strecke is fein 
vor allem wenns davor 5 tage geschifft hat und heut auch den ganzen tag.

schlammschlacht + drift wetter.


einfach hammer mit n 2wheelsdrift sich in die anlieger zu pressen 

heut 5250hm vernichtet, bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (13. September 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> heut 5250hm vernichtet, bergab



du bist einfach der allecoolste auf der ganzen welt 

@mtbwolf: fährst du heute/morgen (sonntag) nach o-nohe? wenn ja wwürde ich mich mit einer gemütlichen nachmittagskarte anschließen.

gruß


----------



## DidNotFinish (13. September 2009)

find ich auch.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. September 2009)

Hab gestern keinen mehr gefunden der mitfährt 
alle schwächeln. 

Fahr dann erst nächstes WE wieder


----------



## sniper4076 (13. September 2009)

he markus nächstes woend bin ich mit am start hab samstag mal frei nachdem ich gestern erst um 21.00 daheim war


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. September 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> he markus nächstes woend bin ich mit am start hab samstag mal frei nachdem ich gestern erst um 21.00 daheim war



ja wäre cool.


----------



## crazymondo (13. September 2009)

Hätte auch nächsten Samstag Zeit.

Muss aber nächste Woche erstmal alle schrauben nochmal mit Loktite sichern....Oko rüttelt ganz schön


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. September 2009)

aber immer noch besser als ein abgerissener Hinterbau...

Als wir am Samstag ankamen, stand einer aus Nürnberg rum mit nem Scott Nitrous. Bei dem war die Schweissnaht am Hauptrahmen mit der der Block fürs Schwingenlager am Unterrohr befestigt ist, zur Hälfte durchgerissen. War seiner Aussage nach der 2. Rahmen, bei dem ihm das passiert ist 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (13. September 2009)

wenn ich die webseite von dem spicak-park richtig deute, dann haben die ab morgen gar nicht mehr auf, oder wie?
ganz schön blöd....


----------



## hofschalk (15. September 2009)

*Jemand spontan Lust, mit nach Leogang zu fahren?!? *

Würde heute nachmittag starten, falls Autoservice verschoben werden kann.


----------



## DidNotFinish (15. September 2009)

da haste dir ja perfektes wetter für diese "humane" dh strecke ausgesucht.

[ironie=off]

öhm spontan bock hätt ich schon, aber frag doch mal meinen chef was der davon hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (15. September 2009)

naja morgen solls wetter doch gut sein...zudem freeride-autobahn geht bestimtm au bei näße.

aber da auto morgen eh zum service weggeht....kommando zurück!


----------



## ben3 (16. September 2009)

Hey leute ben3 hir. wolte mal fragen wo ich n bischen donhillen kann net so schwer bin noch anfänger


----------



## DidNotFinish (16. September 2009)

vllt. am buck. da is der einstieg einfach.


----------



## ben3 (16. September 2009)

wo isn des war lang net in schwabach


----------



## DidNotFinish (16. September 2009)

in nbg.


----------



## ben3 (16. September 2009)

kannst mir ne adresse nenen die die man im navi eingeben kan?
währe sehr net


----------



## hofschalk (16. September 2009)

probier mal schmausenbuck.....aber da wirst du alleine kaum was finden, wenn nicht schon mal da warst.
kannst ja mal den didnotfinish fragen, der is da der held vom erdbeerfeld (zumindest selbsternannt  )
p.s.: didnotfinish: grüße vom julzzzz und stefan, die hab ich heut am oko versägt 
(schön wärs)


----------



## DidNotFinish (16. September 2009)

klar bin ich der chef vom erdbeerfeld 


hm das hätte ich dir jetzt aber sogar fast geglaubt.


----------



## hofschalk (16. September 2009)

dann gib mir mal nen tipp chef! hab mir heute auf die schnelle wetscreams in 2.2 geholt, weil die nix anderes da hatten. sind die spürbar anderes als die 2.5er ? (ausser sichtbar schmäler, das konnte ich mir no selber zamreimen)
wollte die morgen nach b-mais mitnehmen, wenns ab mittag regnen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (17. September 2009)

sind besser für so hardcore schlamm.

da die weniger auflagefläche haben und mehr fräsen.

für bmais wohl etwas übertrieben, da es dort so felsig ist. 

welche gummimischung sind die denn?

also auf felsigen strecken haste net lange spaß an mit den wetscreams. irgendwann sind halt vor allem die seiten stollen weg.


----------



## DidNotFinish (17. September 2009)

nachtrag:

auf der freeride sind die wetscreams bestimmt toll.
da es dort ja viel erdiger und auch wurzliger ist.

beachte das kurvenfahrn etwas eigenartig ist mit den dingern...


----------



## hofschalk (17. September 2009)

war heute allgemein etwas komisch 
ganzen tag regen. die freeride war ziemlich unspaßig, aber die downhill war ganz lustig. die haben da recht viel "erde"  auf die piste gebaggert (fürs rennen?!?). dadurch wars schön schmutzig, aber nicht ganz so ruppig wie noch vor 4 wochen.


----------



## DidNotFinish (17. September 2009)

schaut gut aus.

hm mehr erde`?

feines ding.



nachtrag aus schlamding:

sonntag, nach 2 abfahrten:


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. September 2009)

Habt Ihr für Morgen was Schon vor? Osternohe oder Tiergarten - so in der richtung.


----------



## hofschalk (19. September 2009)

muss morgen leider arbeiten.
aber obwohl nächste woche bestimmt alle hier das selbe tun müssen, frag ich trotzdem:

jemand lust 2 tage mit mir in einen bikepark der wahl zu fahren. hab mal wieder mi-fr frei

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. September 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Habt Ihr für Morgen was Schon vor? Osternohe oder Tiergarten - so in der richtung.



Servus. 
Wenn ich mich morgen wieder einigermasen fit fühle kann ich dich nach Onohe mitnehmen. Wurde von der Tochter mit der Rüsselpest infiziert 
Wenn nich sieht mich morgen nur mei Bett und mei PC


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. September 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> muss morgen leider arbeiten.
> aber obwohl nächste woche bestimmt alle hier das selbe tun müssen, frag ich trotzdem:
> 
> jemand lust 2 tage mit mir in einen bikepark der wahl zu fahren. hab mal wieder mi-fr frei
> ...



Ganz ganz blöde Zeiten suchst du dir da immer aus


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. September 2009)

Hat irgendjemand ne Formula Bremsscheibe mit 203mm Durchmesser rumliegen?
falls ja bitte Preis per PN


----------



## hofschalk (19. September 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ganz ganz blöde Zeiten suchst du dir da immer aus



mal morgen fragen ob jemand meinen we-dienst übernimmt, dann hätte ich mi-so
vielleicht findet sich dann jemand


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. September 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Servus.
> Wenn ich mich morgen wieder einigermasen fit fühle kann ich dich nach Onohe mitnehmen. Wurde von der Tochter mit der Rüsselpest infiziert
> Wenn nich sieht mich morgen nur mei Bett und mei PC



klasse, schreib mir einefach ne PM oder ne SMS (Anrufen geht leider nicht) wenn du kannst. 
Dann wünsche ich dir noch ne gute /(schnelle) Besserung!


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2009)

hab mal ein paar Bilder aus Steinach hochgeladen:

erstmal den "Northshore", der am meisten Potential für Verbesserungen bietet:








der hier ist schon lustiger:






MfG
Stefan


----------



## DidNotFinish (20. September 2009)

was soll man auf dem ersten NS denn machen?
abspringen? landen? oder aufsetzen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> was soll man auf dem ersten NS denn machen?
> abspringen? landen? oder aufsetzen?



gute Frage. Ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht so ganz klar. Das Ding ist halt gute 4m hoch, man kann an sich grade rauf und genauso auch wieder runterfahren. Nur die Kante da oben ist halt der Showstopper.

Ich war vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal in Steinach, inzwischen haben die alles Mögliche gebaut. Nur bräuchten die inzwischen jemanden, der ihnen den Unterschied zwischen Holzgestellen und gut und sinnvoll fahrbahren Northshores zeigt. 
8m langer Northshore, leicht bergab, kleiner Sprung um überhaupt draufzukommen. Der 1,5m Drop am Ende geht nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit, weil die Holz-Landung ziemlich kurz und steil ist. Neben der Schlucht hatten sie am Samstag nen weiteren Northshore gezimmert, ziemlich steil und schmal zwischen Bäumen durch genau auf ne Abbruchkante drauf zu. Entweder kommt da noch ne dicke Wall hin oder man fällt bei Nässe mal 3m auf die Zufahrtsstraße 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DidNotFinish (20. September 2009)

autschi.

klingt ja super.

wer baut denn da die northshores? irgendn motivierter schreiner der zuviel NWD gesehn hat?


----------



## crazymondo (20. September 2009)

Jep,

na ja, wir haben aber leider auch keinen gesehen, der diese 4m Northshore gefahren ist.
Aber egal, alle Stunts muss man nicht mitnehmen... 

Der DH war auf jeden Fall interessant aber teilweise sehr ausgefahren. Die Freeride-Strecken hatten auch was.

Bin mal gespannt, was da nächstes Jahr noch so alles reingezimmert wird...


Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (21. September 2009)

den ersten Northshore... da hab isch mich auch gefragt als ich drauf zugeschossen bin und glücklicherweise links dran vorbei.... "what the f***?!" ^^ :]
Der im Kiesbett ist mir neu, ich war vor paar Wochen / 2-3 Monaten mal in Steinach. is scho scheee, aber leider wenig "Holzkram" :] und natürlich das Manko, dass es im Osten liegt *duckt sich schonmal vor den Schlägen der Eingewanderten* ^^


----------



## hofschalk (24. September 2009)

morgen jemand in osternohe dabei?  falls ich meine code bis dahin noch auf bremsmodus gestellt bekomme.....


----------



## DidNotFinish (24. September 2009)

wo schreits denn noch?

falls du kurzfristig günstig neue beläge brauchst, hab erst wieder mehr als genug vom napalmdeath bekommen


----------



## hofschalk (24. September 2009)

bremse is gestern "neu" gekommen und heute montiert. aber druckpunkt is eher suboptimal....


----------



## DidNotFinish (24. September 2009)

sofort entlüften.

is normal 

bei Rock Shox gibts noch kein Plug and Play.


----------



## hofschalk (24. September 2009)

hab ich auch bemerkt.....naja dann muss ich mir wohl noch son kit kaufen.....hoffentlich gehts morgen noch so. leitung muss ich ja eh auch noch ne andere rein machen. 
hast meine pm no gesichtet??


----------



## DidNotFinish (24. September 2009)

sry, wurde irgendwie net angezeigt...


----------



## hofschalk (25. September 2009)

Also heute niemand nach Osternohe unterwegs?

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem *gaenswerche*r passiert. Ist der seit Semmering verschwunden?

edit: ok, ich fahr auch nicht....bremse muss erst entlüftet werden. da geht gar nix mit bremsen 

edit II: so...neuen schlauch usw geholt. dann wird jetzt geschraubt und entlüftet, damit am we vielleicht noch gefahren werden kann


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. September 2009)

färht dieses WE nach Osternohe, zum Tiergarten ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (25. September 2009)

vllt. bin ich mal mim hardtail locker am buck oder umgebaung fahrn.


----------



## gänswercher (26. September 2009)

Howdy, 
der Gänswercher war heimlich 2 Tage am geißkopf trainieren. Hab mir den DH in aller Ruhe angeschaut und die ganzen Sprünge einzeln reingezogen. 
Bin jetzt mal schnell ne woche an der Nordsee und hab danach noch eine Woche frei. Vielleicht geht ja da was zam.

Schönes WE euch allen.


----------



## hofschalk (26. September 2009)

klingt gut. je nachdem, ob sie die wiesn hoch jagen oder nicht, bin ich au dabei.
grade 12 stunden selbige bewacht....nachts......niiiiix los.

dafür geht mein bike jetzt wieder. kaum feilt man 30 minuten am schaltwerk, gehts wieder. alternative wäre neues gewesen, da war das billiger. und ne neue hinterachse hats auch noch spendiert bekommen.

so jetzt geh ich schlafen. heute nacht gehts dann wieder nach münchen.

gn8


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. September 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich morgen ne Runde in Onohe. Muss meine neuen Bremsscheiben einfahren.

@SpecializedFan - könnte dich in Lauf abholen? 1 Platz is no frei


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. September 2009)

ja in Lauf wäre schon mal gut. Um wie viel Uhr würdest du den losfahren? Und wo könntest du mich abholen (Landratsamt - wo du mich letztes mal abgeholt hast, oder bei der Norma wo du mich das letzte mal abgesetzt hast.) Wenn du ein Navi hast kann ich dir gleich meine Adresse geben, ist auch nicht viel weiter als die Norma oder das Landratsamt.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Oktober 2009)

Fährt morgen jemand eigentlich in Schmausenbuck? Fahr mogen vermutlich um 9:00 - 10:00 los und werd so gegen 10:30 - 11:00 am Löwensaal sein. Mach halt ne kleine FR-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (3. Oktober 2009)

ne wir fahren geißkopf


----------



## Diva1986 (3. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen ?!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Oktober 2009)

@sniper: hast du jetzt meine Mails wegen den Video bekommen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen

@diva: tolles Bike. Ein YT?


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Oktober 2009)

des eine wo du mir den link geschickt hast ja zum runterladen den rest nein!

ja is ein young talent prototyp


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. Oktober 2009)

oho schickes bike diva 
wollt euch allen eig nur ma mitteilen das es mir hier ganz gut geht - meine homtrails sind quasi vor der tür und des beste ich kann mit der straßenbahn hochfahren also kein geschiebe und so =)
ich hoff bei euch is auch alles oke 

grüße ausm schwabenländle


----------



## sniper4076 (5. Oktober 2009)

schön zu hören hoffentlich bewegst in naher zukunft dein arsch ma hier runter so lange das wetter noch passt


----------



## Maeggus (8. Oktober 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen ?!



Schick, Schick 

"Mädchenhafte" Lackierung


----------



## DidNotFinish (8. Oktober 2009)

serviced erst mal die boxxer bevor se trocken läuft 


ansonsten ganz schick 

da hat die frau ne geilere gabel als der mann.


----------



## Tabibuschua (8. Oktober 2009)

na also Diva ! :] 
etz musste das Baby aber auch schön fahren und ausnutzen dass so lange hübsches Wetter is! :]
ich erwarte dich in Osternohe, wenns net schifft. also keine Ausreden.

@Geißkopf: wie schautsn da mit der EvilEye aus? haben die da noch was geschafft?
war Ende Juli ja mal da, war ja komplett weggerissen und zersägt...


----------



## hofschalk (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> @Geißkopf: wie schautsn da mit der EvilEye aus? haben die da noch was geschafft?
> war Ende Juli ja mal da, war ja komplett weggerissen und zersägt...


also vor 4 wochen war sie schon fertig, da wars aber nass. 
heute war trocken, aber für den noob-hofschalk is der step-up zu hoch, und der rest sind einfach nur holzbrücken zum drüberrollen. hab mir bissl mehr erwartet 

ach und noch 3-4holzanlieger und ein wallride hab ich unterschlagen.

hab meinen neuen xtra-breit-lenker probiert. echt top, genau des richtige für meine gogo-gadgetto-arme 
laut m-rider siehts jetzt au mal so aus, als ob mir das rad passen würde und nimmer wie die kuh auf dem sägbock 

morgen jemand in osternohe unterwegs? so langsam geht die saison ja dem ende zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (23. Oktober 2009)

wär wär denn alles am sonntag am buck ?


----------



## DidNotFinish (23. Oktober 2009)

ich hab heut nachmittag sowie samstag vormittag zeit. hab aber mehr bock pumpen zu gehn auf der bmx bahn in erlangen... kommt aufs wetter drauf an...

sonntag bin i ned verfügbar.


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

na wenn sich noch ein paar finden, bin ich sonntag bestimmt auch im wald..
o-nohe wird ja wohl nix werden


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Oktober 2009)

könnte auch mitkommen. Dann kann ich endlich mal meine neuen Bremsen einfahren / ausprobieren.


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

ja was hast du dir denn für welche spendiert?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Oktober 2009)

Shimano Saint. Du hast zwar ein größeres Bike als ich, aber ich hab jetzt die stärkeren Bremsen. Bring sie nächsten Donnerstag mal in die Fahrradkiste zum entlüften.
(Falls jemand eine neue Bremse sucht: die alten Hayes Stroker Ryde stehen  zum Verkauf => siehe Bikeparkt)


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

stimmt..jetzt kannst du noch langsamer hinter mir her fahren..nur spaß peaty


----------



## DidNotFinish (23. Oktober 2009)

trulala ich bin morgen wieder pumpen  das is bei dem wetter und mim hardtail einfach das geilste training.


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

mein hardtail ist noch wie ein puzzle..400000 teile..ist mein winterprojekt..dann pump mal...trulala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (23. Oktober 2009)

ah bei mir is der T3 winterprojekt..


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

t3..ist ja mega geil. könnte man glatt neidisch werden.
sag bescheid wenn du hilfe brauchst. hatte mal nen t4 und dann nen t5, kenn mich a weng aus.

hab aber inteligenter weise beide nich mehr.. dachte kein motocross..kein t5..

bin wirklich sehr schlau

aber t3..klasse sache..schwärm


----------



## DidNotFinish (23. Oktober 2009)

jo isn joker mit westfalia hochdach. baujahr glaub 81. 

isn bisl was dran zu tun. freu mich aber über jede hilfe, bin da noch ziemlicher noob und mein bruder is weggezogen 

t4 bin ich auch kurz gefahrn. n syncro. der war so toll  nur bisl schwach..


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

klingt wirklich klasse. also wenn was is meld dich


----------



## DidNotFinish (23. Oktober 2009)

jo werd ich machen  danke schonmal. 


wird noch bisl dauern bis die richtigen arbeiten losgehn (geldmangel)


----------



## hofschalk (23. Oktober 2009)

da kann ich mich auch noch anbieten...hab schon den t2 von meinem cousin mitsaniert. hat er gedacht er macht ein schnäppchen auf ebay  
naja, nach 3 wochen arbeit sahs dann ganz passabel aus. muhaha
hat deiner klapp, oder festes dach?

zurück zum fach: wenn die aufmachen, werd ich mich wohl morgen nachmitag bissl in o-nohe den berg hinabwerfen. wetter soll ja bisher noch mitspielen *daumendrück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (23. Oktober 2009)

festes dach.

mim rost schauts recht gut aus. ausser das halt eine seite unten geschweißt werden muss. und die trittbleche an den vorderen türen.


gibt scho was zu tun.


----------



## hofschalk (23. Oktober 2009)

hehe, solange net unter der fußmatte beim fahrer durchn boden schauen kannst, wie schon gehabt, passts ja


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Oktober 2009)

oh man alle sind am biken. 
Ich heirate morgen erst mal und dann gehts mal langsam wieder los.  
Bin scho total auf Entzug.

Hat evtl jemand ne 36er Fox zum Verkauf (bevorzugt in weiß)

Fürs Winterprojekt:






Neues Tretbike - ersetzt mein altes Lapierre X160 Ultimate

@Specialized Fan - schöne Bremse!


----------



## _tom_ (23. Oktober 2009)

schick !


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

@mtbwolf77
kannst und willst du mal mein bike auch mit in deine i-seite mit einbauen? würde dir nat ein bild zu kommen lassen

ach und klasse mit heiraten und so..hab ich nächstes jahr auch vor mir..so jetzt ist es raus


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Oktober 2009)

Na logo! Foto bitte sofort senden 
Live hätte ich es auch mal gerne gesehen - oder besser noch live in Action!

Ja des mit dem Heiraten wurde langsam mal Zeit (nach 3 Kiddies) 

Hochzeit freut die Frau und der Mann hat dann ein bisschen Zeit zum biken und Bike schrauben


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Oktober 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Shimano Saint. Du hast zwar ein größeres Bike als ich, aber ich hab jetzt die stärkeren Bremsen. Bring sie nächsten Donnerstag mal in die Fahrradkiste zum entlüften.
> (Falls jemand eine neue Bremse sucht: die alten Hayes Stroker Ryde stehen  zum Verkauf => siehe Bikeparkt)



Hallo alter Filmer! Wie schauts mit dem Video aus? Ist der Komplettfilm scho fertig?


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

alles klar sir bild kommt

und fahren klappt auch mal


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Oktober 2009)

Ne, mit dem Komplettfilm, wird es leider nix,  weil die Testversion vom Schneideprogramm abgelaufen ist. Aber naja, finde das Video jetzt garnicht mal so übel, nur ein bisschen lang. Kannst du mein Rad auch noch zu deiner HP hinzufügen.


----------



## hofschalk (23. Oktober 2009)

morgen  jemand nohe dabei, wenn geöffnet  ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Oktober 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> alles klar sir bild kommt
> 
> und fahren klappt auch mal



Des is ja voll dreckig


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

wird halt immer gefahren..grins..


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> morgen jemand nohe dabei, wenn geöffnet ist?


 meld mich morgen bei dir fals und wenn


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. Oktober 2009)

@m-rider: 
fährst du jetzt eigentlich morgen.


----------



## hofschalk (24. Oktober 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,656438,00.html des video is nett:

wie die bikerxross aus bmais, nur 6 min lang. glaub da muss ich mal hin


----------



## m-rider (24. Oktober 2009)

ne peaty wird morgen leider nix. hab mir in o-nohe meine bremsbeläge runter gerockt und metall auf metall bremst nich so richtig
sorry


----------



## DidNotFinish (24. Oktober 2009)

Brauchst's code Beläge ???


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann zwing halt meinen Vater zum mitfahren 
Kann ich dir dann die Pedale irgendwann abkaufen (Preis?), wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen?_ Brauch sie für den Winter und für den Bikepark. Bei Schnee kann ich nicht mehr in die Klickpedale einklicken und am Oko komm ich auch nicht mehr ins Pedal, wenn ich im Steinfeld versehendlich mal ausgeklickt habe._


----------



## m-rider (24. Oktober 2009)

ja klar kannst du sie haben.15eier und gut is..müssen wir mal schaue wann wir uns mal treffen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab ein kurzes Video vom Tiergarten hochgeladen, nix spektakuläres, nur Ausschnitte der letzten paar Male


----------



## DidNotFinish (25. Oktober 2009)

wo denn?


----------



## sniper4076 (25. Oktober 2009)

nachdems ein video ist würde ich mal unter videos schauen


----------



## DidNotFinish (25. Oktober 2009)

einbinden? 

zumindestens ein link?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Oktober 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> einbinden?
> 
> zumindestens ein link?


das waren gerade mal 2 Mausklicks ... und schon gefunden...


----------



## sniper4076 (25. Oktober 2009)

danke zwergi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (25. Oktober 2009)

ich wollte ja nur bisl pöbeln. habs aber auch schon gesehn 


eine freundin meinte grad "stier? ok du bist faul, verfressen und stur"

das passt doch ganz gut


----------



## hofschalk (26. Oktober 2009)

so..ich schliesse jetzt die bikeparksaison ab.

mach mich auf den weg nach winterberg und schau mal was da so geboten ist. hoffe ich kann am mittwoch wieder heile nach hause fahren 

bis dann


----------



## Diva1986 (30. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem sich ja sämtliche Männer über die Musik in Tiergarten Video beschwert haben, ist dieses nun neu hochgeladen mit neuer Mucke  Also nicht wundern


----------



## hofschalk (4. November 2009)

weiß jemand, wies dem bruchpilot vom sonntag geht? ist die schulter noch ganz?


----------



## Diva1986 (4. November 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wies dem bruchpilot vom sonntag geht? ist die schulter noch ganz?


Wen meinst du??


----------



## hofschalk (4. November 2009)

irgendjemand aus der näeh vom gänswercher. den hats auf der flowline voll an den baum gestellt. da is des ganze schöne trek flöten gegangen


----------



## DidNotFinish (4. November 2009)

gänswercher?! deutsch?

was denn fürn trek?


----------



## sniper4076 (4. November 2009)

Gänsewercher = spitznahme per. War aber einer vom Tom grad erfahren und es remedy is im Sack. Und mit Trek meinen sie des Session . Hoffe ich konnte dir mal produktiv helfen per

lg sniper


----------



## DidNotFinish (4. November 2009)

super sascha, so kann man arbeiten. 

dann weiss ich schonmal um wen es geht. 
renan oder so heißt er.


----------



## sniper4076 (4. November 2009)

jo sowas in der richtung! muss irgendwie gegen einen baum gesprungen sein und des halt gleich so arg das der rahmen kaputt ist!

brauch dich eh ma bei gelegenheit wenns recht ist!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DidNotFinish (5. November 2009)

jow per PM dann bitte 

komm hier net soo oft vorbei.


----------



## m-rider (5. November 2009)

die armen bäume ich find das ja ne frechheit..an die hat hier wohl noch nie einer gedacht?


----------



## m-rider (5. November 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> die armen bäume ich find das ja ne frechheit..an die hat hier wohl noch nie einer gedacht?


 

halt die klappe ktm


----------



## Diva1986 (5. November 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> halt die klappe ktm



Hast du keine Freunde wenn du dich schon selber zitierst?? 

Wir ham dich doch lieb!!


----------



## DidNotFinish (5. November 2009)

> War doof, merkste selbst, ne!?!



*hust*


----------



## m-rider (6. November 2009)

och meno jetzt seid nich so..wollte eine wenig frohsinn verbreiten..

ihr ollen huster

hab sonntag zeit fürs biken..wann..wo..wer..wie lang..jemand lust?
bin für alles offen


----------



## sniper4076 (6. November 2009)

wenn wetter passt bestimmt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. November 2009)

Sonntag evtl Schmausenbuck???????

Muss langsam mal wieder starten.


----------



## sniper4076 (7. November 2009)

Wie gesagt wenn's Wetter passt gern sin grad aufn weg nach Hersbruck machen ne Shuttle dh Aktion bin ja mal gespannt was des wird .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (7. November 2009)

schmausenbuck!!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. November 2009)

@ ktm, oder mtbwolf: wann seit ihr den in Schmausenbuck?


----------



## m-rider (7. November 2009)

also sniper sagt so gegen 12 oder später..das wird es wohl werden..ich denk an die pedalen


----------



## sniper4076 (7. November 2009)

schaut ma bei peggy bzw diva ins album unser abendessen is online lol! aber so 12.00 wird ne gute zeit schätze mal wenns recht ist um 11.30 beim ktm dann auf zum buck is aber auch alles bissi dämpfer abhängig wann ich den bekomm


----------



## m-rider (7. November 2009)

schon komisch son vieh..aber lecker..also den zeitansatz können wir lassen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. November 2009)

Okay.Dann komm ich mit den 11:30 Zug. Dann bin ich kurz vor 12:00 am Buck. 
15 Euro, für die Pedale oder?
@ mtbwolf:Bist du dann auch dabei ?Helmcam nehm ich mit. Welche Schuhe (für die Flats) soll ich dann morgen mitnehmen. Hab Turnschuhe mit einer eher falchen, oder Jogging Schuhe (die halten auch Wärmer)mit einer Profilierten Sohle fürs Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (7. November 2009)

boa is gute frage wegen schuhe wennst rucksack hast würde ich beide mitnehmen und testen  selbst wenn mtbwolf nicht kommt kannst se trotzdem mitnehem dann bring se ich ihm komm eh bei ihm vorbei! 
wird aber morgen eher ruhiger weil wir uns um mei frau a bissi kümmern nur so zur info aber des is kein streß weist ja 

lg sascha


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. November 2009)

Morgen 12 Uhr Tiergarten klingt gut  Werd wohl auch mal vorbeischauen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m-rider (7. November 2009)

ja bisschen krachen lassen müssen wir es schon...is ja sonst langweilig...gute mischung halt.

peaty bring lieber schuhe mit die profil haben, da kleben die pins besser drin

15 eier ja


----------



## sniper4076 (7. November 2009)

ja na bissi geht immer kennst uns doch


----------



## DidNotFinish (8. November 2009)

Lieber schuhe ohne groben profil, die liegn besser auf und man hat mehr gefühl....


----------



## m-rider (8. November 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> Lieber schuhe ohne groben profil, die liegn besser auf und man hat mehr gefühl....


 



die mit profil waren besser..so jetzt weißt du's ha...
warst du heute schaufeln am buck?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. November 2009)

kauf mir sowieso demnächst die O´neal Rampage. Die gibt es ja zur Zeit bei Bike-Mailorder zum Angebot. 5.10 sind mir zu teuer. Fahr ja schließlich überwiegend mit Klickpedalen. Meine Laufschuhe sind mir irgendwie zu klein - wie ich heute gemerkt hab. 
Hab heute irgendwie immer verucht in die Flatpeale einzuklicken.

@ktm: ärgere mich gerade das ich den Step-Up nicht gesprungen bin!


----------



## m-rider (8. November 2009)

tja peaty..geschafft hättest du ihn..hätten wir schon so hingebogen..beim nächsten mal


----------



## DidNotFinish (8. November 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> die mit profil waren besser..so jetzt weißt du's ha...
> warst du heute schaufeln am buck?




nee ich war betrunken in stuggi 

vllt nächstes wochenende am buck. mal sehn. 

aber ohne schaufel


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. November 2009)

Hab heut die Frau etwas unterstüzen müssen. Alle 3 Kiddies sind krank 

Dafür gings bei meinem Bergauflapierretretfahrrad gut vorran. Konnte etwas basteln, nachdem gestern ein RIESEN Karton von BMO eingetroffen ist 


Beim nächsten mal halt wieder ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (8. November 2009)

aber versprochen...


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. November 2009)

gaaaaaanz ehrlich


----------



## Diva1986 (12. November 2009)

So, ein paar Bilder von Peaty sind nun online 

siehe mein Album


----------



## _tom_ (12. November 2009)

Bitte Augen offen halten: mein Session wurde durch einbruch entwendet.

Session 88 DH mit Fox DHX RC4
BoXXer Worldcup
Chris King ISO Disc Naben Rot
schlechtwetter laufradsatz Shimano Saint
beides mit Mavic EX 823 Disc Felgen
Saint komplett
Straitline Ultra direkt mount Boxxer vorbau
Sunline V1 "fast flatbar" lenker
Maxxis Wetscream Reifen auf Saint LRS
Kenda Nevegal Reifen auf King LRS ( danke an ride-le e.V. ...................)


Seriennummern von Rahmen, Gabel und King naben können erfragt werden falls ihr irgentwo was findet.


----------



## m-rider (12. November 2009)

is nich war? war nich schon mal eins weg? ich halt die augen offen..tippe auf südstadt gangster


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. November 2009)

Gleich die Pfoten abhacken wenn se erwischt werden! Solche Ar........


----------



## Diva1986 (13. November 2009)

Ich schau heut mal ob ich im Netz irgendwas finde, ebay etc.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2009)

oh man, das schöne session. 

@ mtb-wolf: Dein Winterprojekt schaut ja mal klasse aus. Die Farbkombi ist auch wunderbar. Aber ist doch ein Winterprojekt - der Winter hat noch garnicht angefangen.
Was mach ihr Sonntag/ Samstag?

 Meine neuen Schuhe sind auch heute gekommen.


----------



## sniper4076 (13. November 2009)

Naja fahren geh ich mal davon aus nur wo is halt die Frage. Was für tretter hast dir den geholt? Lg Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2009)

O´neal Rampage. Haben 30  gekostet. 5.10 sind mir am Anfang noch so teuer - so oft fahr ich ja auch nicht mit Flats.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. November 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> oh man, das schöne session.
> 
> @ mtb-wolf: Dein Winterprojekt schaut ja mal klasse aus. Die Farbkombi ist auch wunderbar. Aber ist doch ein Winterprojekt - der Winter hat noch garnicht angefangen.
> Was mach ihr Sonntag/ Samstag?
> ...




Da hast eigentlich recht. Aber draußen ist es kalt, dunkel und nass. Das is für mich Winter 

Ausserdem hab ich zu schnell zu viel bestellt. KAUFWAHN! Na ne gscheite Gabel fehlt noch und hier und da wird no ein bisschen verändert .....

Aber wenn die vordere Bremse geliefert worden ist, werden die ersten Probefahrten unternommen.


----------



## m-rider (13. November 2009)

morgen im buck fahren..wer alles mit kommen wollen?
deutsch is sooooo geil


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2009)

ICH wäre wahrscheinlich dabei. 
@ mtb-wolf: Fährst du am Sonntag auch noch.


----------



## sniper4076 (13. November 2009)

zwergy ab zum buck morgen ohne wenn und aber morgen wird tief geflogen


----------



## m-rider (13. November 2009)

also peaty wir schlagen morgen so gegen 12:30 auf..bring mut für den step up mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2009)

fahrt ihr 12:30 los, oder seit ihr 12:30 da?


----------



## m-rider (13. November 2009)

sind wir da


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2009)

Okay, 
dann werde ich auch da sein. Kommt der Markus auch??


----------



## sniper4076 (13. November 2009)

ne der is aufm geburtstag


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. November 2009)

na ktm: wo bleiben jetzt deine Kommentare...
...wegen dem nichtgesprungen Step Up


@sniper: schick mir dann mal bitte das Video


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. November 2009)

Is morgen irgendjemand biken? Buck, Steinbruch ....???


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. November 2009)

Die Kamera hab ich den Sascha mitgegeben.

Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich morgen auch mit.


----------



## m-rider (14. November 2009)

sorry.peaty..dukleiner feigling..bin schwer enttäuscht

dafür haste dich beim rest gut geschlagen


----------



## hofschalk (14. November 2009)

würde schon gerne, aber kann leider nicht......mei is des fad hier in der arbeit


----------



## sniper4076 (14. November 2009)

ja zwergy war heut gut unterwegs hatte ja ein gutes bike  aber zum step up der herr ktm der kann ja auch schief gehen wie man gesehen hat (an alle andere video und beweis material folgen gggg!) aber war heut echt gut hat spaß gemacht vorallem die fortschritte dank des meisters ! na werd ma rumrufen wegen morgen weil gänsewercher fragte auch schon! 

lg sniper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (14. November 2009)

dann muss ich doch mal bei der besseren hälfte nachfragen,ob ich morgen familienfrei bekomm


----------



## sniper4076 (14. November 2009)

würd sich rentieren


----------



## Diva1986 (14. November 2009)

Video von heut is drin


----------



## m-rider (14. November 2009)

nochmal danke fürs video und sprich deinem mann noch mal ein lob aus..da hat er was um vor sich hinzugrinsen


----------



## hofschalk (14. November 2009)

interessante variante der erste step-up  hat dich danach der mut verlassen, oder war der boden heute langsamer? und böser sniper, jetzt macht der schon den großen 3er......


----------



## m-rider (14. November 2009)

ja die szenen danach sind noch vom warm springen. die haben das ding auch umgeschaufelt gehabt..funkte nich so richtig. nach sturz und ein wenig umgeschaufel ging er dann aber voll.
zum whip sachst wieder nix was?

tja an sniper musste dich ran halten..der legt ganz schön los


----------



## hofschalk (14. November 2009)

tja mei. der hat ja au das verrückten-gen im kopf  bei mir wirds morgen leider wohl doch nix  aber euch viel spass.

ach zum whip: ganz nett, aber nächstes mal bitte in der luft gerade ziehen, sonst gibts abzüge in der b-note


----------



## m-rider (14. November 2009)

pfffffffffffff


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. November 2009)

Hab ich grad so im Fotoalbum entdeckt .....

Krasse Sache 

He Reifen wo willst du hin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (14. November 2009)

da würd ich sagen is ma ne nette vollbremsung gg


----------



## sniper4076 (15. November 2009)

Zwergy fahren etz dann Buck und alle anderen auch gerne willkommen. Bis etz is mtbwolf gänsewercher und meiner einer


----------



## Spcialized Fan (15. November 2009)

Werd so um 12:30 da sein. Hab meinen Zug gerade verpasst.


----------



## m-rider (15. November 2009)

sorry leute..mein job war heute krankenpflege..aber schreibt wie's war


----------



## hofschalk (15. November 2009)

scho wieder viehkram oder diesmal die freundin? wie siehts morgen aus? da hab ich auch mal wieder zeit?


----------



## m-rider (15. November 2009)

freundin..morgen wir nix..da bauen die bei mir die heizkörper um..ja super jahreszeit ich weiß...kritik bitte an meine vermieterin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (15. November 2009)

um einen bekannten gelbling zu zitieren: HA HA
naja soll ja eh regnen. dann kauf ich halt sinnlos zeug im internet. lohnsteuerausgleich sei dank  glaub ich kauf mir irgendeinen LED-Funzel für mein rad. dass ich au mal schauen kann, ob die "nightrides" taugen


----------



## sniper4076 (15. November 2009)

so neue bilder von heut sind online


----------



## Hanussen (15. November 2009)

Hey,

Grüße aus Augsburg. Sind wieder gut daheim angekommen.

War echt saugeil heute. Super Trails habt ihr!

Wo sind die restlichen Bilder? 

Danke an alle.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. November 2009)

Scheeee wars!


----------



## gänswercher (15. November 2009)

War ma wiedern richtig guter sonntag. freut mich das den augsburgern der buck gefallen hat..der hanussen macht ma rischtisch geile fotos (und hat ne stylische hp). da weiß ich scho wer beim nächsten mal die knipse bedient.
also, wenn ihr ma wieder bock auf buck habt, melden.

grüßle


----------



## sniper4076 (15. November 2009)

ja war echt witzig heut hat echt richtig laune gemacht ja meldet euch wenn wetter passt gerne wieder!

lg sniper


----------



## mtbwolf77 (15. November 2009)

Coole Fotos wären nett. Meine sind heut irgendwie nix gscheites geworden 

Wird mal Zeit für ne neue Cam!


----------



## Diva1986 (16. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Coole Fotos wären nett. Meine sind heut irgendwie nix gscheites geworden
> 
> Wird mal Zeit für ne neue Cam!



War ja net so das ihr meine nicht dabei hatten ne


----------



## hofschalk (16. November 2009)

<embed src='http://videos.mtb-news.de/player/player.swf' height='308' width='384' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true' flashvars='file=http%3A%2F%2Fvideos.mtb-news.de%2Fvideos%2F9%2F9%2F2%2F7%2F2%2F1%2F_%2Fvideo%2F3erlinemediumwmv.m4v&duration=6&image=%2Fvideos%2F9%2F9%2F2%2F7%2F2%2F1%2F_%2Fmedium%2F3erlinemediumwmv.jpg%3F0&stretching=none&plugins=viral-1'/>
hab ich no auf der cam von vor 2 wochen gefunden 

auch wenn ich mit dem rest nimmer mithalten kann


----------



## hofschalk (16. November 2009)

hmmm...eigentlich soll da doch aui ne vorschau kommen...glaub des check ich no net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (16. November 2009)

gänswercher schrieb:


> ..der hanussen macht ma rischtisch geile fotos (und hat ne stylische hp). da weiß ich scho wer beim nächsten mal die knipse bedient



Danke! ;-)

Kann mal schauen, dass ich beim nächsten Mal die Cam mitbringe. Aber da steckt man halt immer im Zwiespalt zwischen Fahren und Fotografieren  Außerdem lohnt sichs auch nur beim gutem Licht.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. November 2009)

So jetzt habts ihr geschaft.
 Werd mir jetzt doch ein Dh - FR Bike mit 180 bis 200 mm Federweg aufbauen. Ich werd mal nach einen gebrauchten Demo 7/8, Scott Gambler, Giant Glory ... Rahmen schauen. Das SX-Trail fährt sich zwar Super, aber es ist mir schon zu viel am Pitch dran vom Fahrverhalten her.


----------



## sniper4076 (16. November 2009)

na endlich soll ich dir suchen helfen  weil ein kona rahmen steht grad zum verkauf


----------



## m-rider (16. November 2009)

ach der kleine..holt er sich endlich ein bike für große

nur spaß peaty..lass dich nich ärgern von mir


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. November 2009)

Alles ... nur bitte kein Kona. Suchen helfen kannst du gerne. Was mir richtig gut gefällt ist eben das 2010 Tues DH. Aber bis ich das Geld zusammen hab ist das bike schon längst wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## gänswercher (16. November 2009)

@ specialized fan: sehr gute entscheidung, etz kannst im winter bestimmt nen schönen und günstigen rahmen abgreifen. und in 5 Jahren feuern wir dich beim ixs cup an. da wolln mer dich aufm podium sehn.

viel spass beim suchen.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. November 2009)

gänswercher schrieb:


> etz kannst im winter bestimmt nen schönen und günstigen rahmen abgreifen.


Hab gerade einen günstigen Giant Glory Rahmen gefunden. Jetzt noch hoffen das ich das Geld zusammen hab bevor der Rahmen wieder vergriffen ist.

Du bist doch gestern mein Pitch probegefahren oder. Wenn du dich dafür Interessierst einfach sagen, dann kann ich dir eine günstige Quelle nennen.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. November 2009)

Die alten Glorys sollen nich so der Hit sein. Hört man viel schlechtes drüber. Bleib lieber bei Specialized / Demo oder so. Wobei bei deinem Gewicht ein SX Trail im Freerideaufbau voll ausreicht! Des macht fast alles mit. 

@Sniper - wie zum Verkauf???? Jeden Tag ne neue Entscheidung???
Wat willst du nun? Neues Bike oder Kona tunen?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. November 2009)

@sniper: wenn du deinen Konarahmen wirklich verkaufst hab ich schon Interresse. Wenn ja, wie viel willst du dafür haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (17. November 2009)

Ne nich ich auf eBay steht einer drin . Meins bleibt unangetastet gg


----------



## m-rider (17. November 2009)

also hier is was los..wie aufm türkischen bassar


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. November 2009)

Ja wir müssen Handeln

Hat jemand Maxxis Highroller für mich? Breite 2.5er / Gummimischung egal


----------



## sniper4076 (17. November 2009)

Niemals geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu aber den Herrn wolf würd ich mal beobachten der dealt mit sattelstüzen am Tiergarten wenn's schon dunkel is


----------



## sniper4076 (17. November 2009)

Neu oder angefahren? Weil ivch hab noch 2 rum stehen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. November 2009)

Psssssssssssssssst!

Welche Gummimischung? Zustand? 
So wie ich dich kenne übelst runtergeschrubbt! 

Was is mit den Spank Felgen? Hast se scho?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wobei bei deinem Gewicht ein SX Trail im Freerideaufbau voll ausreicht! Des macht fast alles mit.


Also das SX-Trail, hat mir schon gut gefallen. Aber von den Fahreigenschaften ist es mir eben zu nah am Pitch dran. Außerdem hab ich auch vor Oko und sowas in der art öfter zu fahren.
Hab gerade ein Kona Stab für 550  gefunden. Von den Testberichten her ganz gut. Lackiren kann ich auch  noch - oder ich kleb den Rahmen wie der KTM mit Sticker zu damit er schöner wird. Den größten teil des Rahmens würde sogar mein Weihnachtslohn abdecken.

Nur den Sniper brauch ich noch - wegen meinen Eltern. Du musst ihnen irgendwie mal erklären für was ICH ein DH-Bike brauche.


----------



## sniper4076 (17. November 2009)

Des kann ich machen zwergy kein Ding Plan hab ich auch schon. Wird genauso leicht wie deine Ellbogenschoh....
Ne herr wolf die gehen noch mußt's dir halt mal anschauen wenn dich die 800 km zu mir Net stöhren . UND NEIN der meldet sich nicht grrrrrmpfffff


----------



## m-rider (17. November 2009)

vorsicht peaty...aufkleber sind elementar für die steifigkeit meines rahmens..mal nich' unterschätzen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. November 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Des kann ich machen zwergy kein Ding Plan hab ich auch schon.


Das hoff ich doch. Ich hab es mal ganz vorsichtig versucht meine Eltern mit den Thema zu konfrontieren. Dann hieß es: "Such erstmal nach ner Garage die du mieten kann, damit du deine Räder und dein Werkzeug unterbringst ... dann können wir weiterreden" 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/225672/cat/all aber diesen hier hab ich mir schon herausgesucht. Mal den KTM fragen was der davon hält, ob die geo und so passt.


----------



## m-rider (19. November 2009)

also peaty rahmen ist gut. und fals der ohne dämpfer ist..den kannst du ja vom sniper ordern.
also fürn anfang perfekt..aber wollte denn der kleine peaty keinen konarahmen?


----------



## gänswercher (19. November 2009)

Hi, 
was ist am woende geplant? Wetter soll ja gut werden.

grüßle


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. November 2009)

da ist schon ein fox dhx dämpfer eingebaut. Die Konarahmen gefallen mir nicht so, bsesonders das stinky (sorry sniper). Aber der graue Stab rahmen geht schon. Ich mein einen schönen Demo Rahmen würde ich viel zu viel schonen. Da würde es mir schon weh tun wenn da ein paar Kratzer rein kommen.


----------



## sniper4076 (20. November 2009)

Naja ich hatte gesagt fahren gänsewercher aber wo is ma nu die Frage muss ja meine neuen spank ausprobieren . Gott sei dank heut das letzte mal aufstehen weil 4 Uhr in der früh hat ma gar nix gg. 
Naja zwergy schick is er halt schon aber bedenke dir fehlen reifen bremsen ne Gabel USW des Kost fei auch nochmal ne gute Stange Geld. 

Lg sniper


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. November 2009)

stimmt, von wegen Neuteil-Shopping: @Specialized Fan: wie funktionieren eigentlich die Saint-Bremsen? Taugt das was?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (20. November 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Naja zwergy schick is er halt schon aber bedenke dir fehlen reifen bremsen ne Gabel USW des Kost fei auch nochmal ne gute Stange Geld.
> 
> Lg sniper



also falls du einen 1 1/8 steuerrohr hast, kann ich dir meine domain anbieten  Bremsen hab ich auch noch nen satz rumliegen, aber halt dann kein vergelch zu deinen Saint. Aber für dich Federgewicht würden die locker reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. November 2009)

Ich finde die Saint bremse Super. Endlich nur noch mit einem Finger bremsen. 
+Bremskraft (stärker als Code, bisschen schwächer als Gustav M)
+Mineralöl
+dosierbarkeit (am Anfang ein bisschen ungewohnt)
+angenehm harter Druckpunkt

-Druckpunkt verstellung funktioniert nicht
-Wenn man die Hebelweite verstellt, verstellt sich leider auch der Druckpunkt

@hofschalk: Bremsen würde ich dir gerne abnehmen. Aber als Gabel kommt eine gebrauchte Boxxer rein.

@sniper: Hab ich alles schon berechnet. Bekomm wahrscheinlich auch noch paar Prozente


----------



## gänswercher (20. November 2009)

sniper, meinst die felgen sollt mer mal übers crankbrothers in onohe drüberlassen? 

grüßle


----------



## sniper4076 (20. November 2009)

ja naja wäre ja gar nich mal so abnormal der gedanke aber erst mal die doubles oben dann weiter  muss mich etz erst mal drauf einfahren weil die sin scho schwerer wie die alten erst mal die flugphase testen gg!
ABER die hope naben der hass der freilauf is so sack geil laut des is der hammer des is so ein nachbarschafts killer lol!
bilder sin etz in meiner gallerie zu finden juhu


----------



## hofschalk (22. November 2009)

deswegen kann ich dieses we nicht auf den buck:

meine kleine nichte ist am montag auf die welt gekommen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. November 2009)

Very Sweet! Wann kommt ein eigenes  ????


----------



## sniper4076 (22. November 2009)

oh ne lass mal den markus sonst fällt noch einer weg zum fahren 
@ hofschalk wenn die frau will erst ma ne kleine katze des wirkt 

lg


----------



## hofschalk (22. November 2009)

zum Glück ist die noch ungewillter als ich, sowas eigenes zu produzieren


----------



## Spcialized Fan (27. November 2009)

Servus,

fährt jemand morgen zufällig? 


PS: Hab meine Eltern schon fast überredet, dass ich mir den Rahmen demnächst kaufen darf. Wegen des schlechten Aussehens der Konarahmen hab ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht:


----------



## sniper4076 (27. November 2009)

ja bestimmt nur wo wissen wir noch nicht  meine nr hast ja kannst ja mal durchrufen

lg sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (27. November 2009)

so. heute in der fahrradkiste wieder weihnachtsgeld verplant 
will nächste woche endlich auch mal wieder fahren.


----------



## sniper4076 (27. November 2009)

Dann geh doch soll ich dich morgen mal anrufen wo wir sind ?


----------



## hofschalk (27. November 2009)

ich darf die nächsten 3 tage von 12-20 uhr aufm ******* christkindlesmartkt verbringen 

wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## sniper4076 (27. November 2009)

da kommen wir ja direkt mal vorbei saufen uns mit glühwein zu und fangen ne massenschlägerei an


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. November 2009)

Ihr habt alle ein Leben! Muß morgen mein scheiß Auto schweißen - hat 3 Löcher am Unterboden. Und da hat der TÜV gemeckert! Und die lieben grünen Gesetzeshüter auch scho! Hab noch Frist bis Ende Nov 

Und Sonntag is Birthdayparty von nem Kumpel.

Könnt trotzdem mal schreiben wenn ihr euch wo trefft!

Vielleicht schaff ichs mal a Ründla aufs Rad.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (27. November 2009)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt jemand morgen zufällig?
> 
> ...



Dat grüne Kona schaut doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. November 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ja bestimmt nur wo wissen wir noch nicht  meine nr hast ja kannst ja mal durchrufen
> 
> lg sascha



Und fährst du jetzt. Wollt schon anrufen nur weiß ich nicht ob du schon wach bist.


----------



## MrSnoxx (28. November 2009)

ach ruf einfach an beim sniper - weng früh aufstehn tut dem ma nich schlecht


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. November 2009)

na, wenn du es sagst


----------



## MrSnoxx (28. November 2009)

sag ihm einfach ich bin schuld xD


----------



## gänswercher (28. November 2009)

Hey snoxxi, 
bist wieder dahamm? oder bist im forum verrutscht.
Warum bistn du eigentlich scho wach oder immernoch wach?
boxxerfahrer jetzt?
grüßle


----------



## MrSnoxx (28. November 2009)

jo boxxerfahrer jetz - ne daheim bin ich nich aber gegen weihnachten schau ich ma wieder daheim rein 
ich bin schonwieder wach weil ich jetz biken geh - ja um diese uhrzeit 
schönen samstag euch allen und macht euch nich kaputt


----------



## gänswercher (28. November 2009)

Jou, dann mal viel spass in stuggi. 
in Onohe schauts auf der webcam eher matschig aus, schau mer mal.
Ich meld mich mal die Tage.

grüßle


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. November 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> meine nr hast ja kannst ja mal durchrufen


Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan. Wenn du nicht rangehst


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Dezember 2009)

so bilder vom gestrigen samstag sind auch online bei mir im album zu finden unter XMS Race


----------



## _tom_ (6. Dezember 2009)

moin moin, wenn ich glück hab bin ich in zwei wochen wieder am buck unterwegs :9 freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (6. Dezember 2009)

hoffe das wetter wird ab donnerstag wieder besser, dass man wieder fahren kann. solange muss ich arbeiten. hoffe bis dahin sind au meine swampthing da.
in 2 wochen geht bei mir schon die ski- und boardsaison los


----------



## _tom_ (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hätt hier zwei ungefahrene wetscreams in supertacky


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Dezember 2009)

Tom die will ich haben bitte Ruf mich Moin mal an bitte


----------



## m-rider (21. Dezember 2009)

mein update..shiver 05/ 190mm federweg und sauuugeil ..liebesbekundungen werden gern angenommen


----------



## Diva1986 (21. Dezember 2009)

m-rider schrieb:


> mein update..shiver 05/ 190mm federweg und sauuugeil ..liebesbekundungen werden gern angenommen



sieht ja mal echt schick aus


----------



## sniper4076 (21. Dezember 2009)

jo fett wann fahren


----------



## hofschalk (24. Dezember 2009)

*frohe weihnachten liebes schwabachforum*


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. Dezember 2009)

man da tut sich ja gar nichts! Fährt morgen irgendjemand?


----------



## sniper4076 (28. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich ma vor 3 ins bett komm und vor 16.00 aufsteh dann ja man is urlaub schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. Dezember 2009)

glaub mir, wenn du dein Handy morgen nicht wieder ausgeschalten hast, wirst du vor 16:00 Uhr aufstehen. Das Problem ist das ich um 17:00 schon wieder zu Hause bzw. geduscht sein muss. Wann, wo hättest du den vor zu fahren - also wenn du färhrst?


----------



## sniper4076 (28. Dezember 2009)

ich hab noch keinen plan werden wir spontan entscheiden


----------



## m-rider (28. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr silvester früh..wenn das bei dir noch klappen würde peaty..sniper kann sich auch angesprochen fühlenda könnten wir auch noch quatschen.

bei dir alles klar peaty? wie sieht es mit deinem neuen bikeprojekt aus?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ruf mal an wenn du wach bist. Ich denke aber dass ich gegen halb 12 aufbrechen werde. 

Silvester geht auf jedenfall. Hab ja noch bis zum 7.01 frei. 
Das Pitch ist jetzt fast abgezahlt, brauche noch 200 Euro. Aber die hab ich ja bis zum 15 zusammen. Eltern konnte ich jetzt auch überreden. Ich denke das ich bis Mai / Juni so 1200 Euro zusammen habe.


----------



## m-rider (28. Dezember 2009)

super peaty.. also donnerstag fahren. hoffe das wetter wird ein wenig fahrbar. wann am löwensaal?..ja gleich nägel mit köpfen machen..nich das du wirst wie der olle sniper


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. Dezember 2009)

Jap am Löwensaal. 12:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (28. Dezember 2009)

ginge auch


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Dezember 2009)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ich hab noch keinen plan werden wir spontan entscheiden


man du gehst ja schon wieder nicht ans Handy.




m-rider schrieb:


> ginge auch


oder willst du etwa schon früher losfahren?


----------



## m-rider (29. Dezember 2009)

lieber eher..aber mal aufs wetter schauen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (30. Dezember 2009)

schreib mir mal ne sms ob du fährst. Schaut ja leider eher schlecht aus! Schnee wäre mir da lieber.


----------



## m-rider (30. Dezember 2009)

mach ich..aber wies aussieht..eher beschiß..ich meld mich morgen bei dir


----------



## m-rider (31. Dezember 2009)

peaty wird wohl nix heute. regnet wie blöd. vieleicht wirds richtung woende besser. scheiß winter


----------



## Spcialized Fan (31. Dezember 2009)

Okay. Hab jetzt mal die Zeit genutzt um meine Gabel aufzuwertenen.


----------



## sniper4076 (31. Dezember 2009)

he ho halli hallo an guten rutsch euch banausen und lasst es krachen! wir lesen sehen uns im neuen jahr!

lg sascha


----------



## deorsum (2. Januar 2010)

hi
ich bin 17 jahre und suche ein paar leute aus schwabach, weil alleine fahren echt zum :kotz: ist


----------



## crazymondo (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Gutes Neues an alle.


Bin dann wieder in den USA!

Bis die Tage,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (2. Januar 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin 17 jahre und suche ein paar leute aus schwabach, weil alleine fahren echt zum :kotz: ist


 
dann herzlich willkommen hier..da werden sie geholfen


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Januar 2010)

Jo ein gesundes neues Jahr und herzlich willkommen in der Chaotentruppe . Komm selber direkt aus Schwabach. Also kannst dich gern ma melden wenn was ist usw  
und der herr m-Rider hilft auch immer gern 
lg sniper


----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Januar 2010)

@ktm: neues Bike kommt wahrscheinlich früher als ich dachte! Ich hab für ein Kona Stab ein gutes Angebot gefunden.
Glaubst Du das Größe M die richtige für mich ist? Bin ca. 174 cm groß (oder wie manche sagen würden klein) ( Schritthöhe ca. 81,5 cm).

Geo bei M:
GEWICHT OHNE PEDALE =>  20,40 Kilo
LENKWINKEL/STEUERROHRLÄNGE =>  63,2°/115 mm
VORBAU-/OBERROHRLÄNGE =>  55 mm/550 mm
RADSTAND/TRETLAGERHÖHE => 1 185 mm/345 mm
KETTENSTREBENLÄNGE => 441 mm
FEDERWEG VO./HI. => 200 mm/203 mm
HINTERBAUSYSTEM abgestützter Eingelenker


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Januar 2010)

Also meins is M KTM seins musste auch M sein. Und ich bin 1.76 groß. Des was se mir alle gesagt hatten is wenn du M nimmst ist es laufruhiger wie ein S. Hast du ma nen Link zu dem Teil?
Lg


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Januar 2010)

hm, da fällt mir ein, ich hätte wohl ein Bighit abzugeben, ist allerdings Rahmenhöhe M.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## crazymondo (3. Januar 2010)

Jep, M hat nen längeren Radstand und läuft dann auch ruhiger.

Hat der Stadler nicht Kona? Kannst Dich da ja mal auf ein vergleichbares Rad in S und M setzen. Kannst ja mal im web Geometrie-Daten checken, viielleicht findest Du bei denen dann was Vergleichbares.

Du wirst das Rad ja eh mehr für Bikeparks und Freeride-Spielerein verwenden. Da würde ich persönlich ne kleine Größe nehmen....ich finde ein kurzes wendiges Bike da einfach spaßiger....High-Speed Downhills fahren wir ja nicht .


----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Januar 2010)

@ Sniper: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/229802/cat/42 
Das einzige Problem ist, dass das Bike Selbstabholung ist. Ich hoffe ich kann den Verkäufer noch überreden. Also mein Vater fährt mich aufjedenfall nicht die 350 km hin. 

@ Reo-Fahrer: Kaufst Du dir wohl ein neues? Wenn das mit dem Stab nicht hin haut, wäre das Bighit ja auch ne Alternative.

@crazymondo: Stadler hat schon Kona. Muss mal schauen das ich irgendwie da hin komm. Das Kona vom Sniper hat mir schon gut gepasst. Handlich war es eben auch nicht. Mal schauen das ich noch eins in s fahren kann.
High Speed Dh´s fahren wir zwar nicht, aber ich hab vor mich an ein paar Rennen zu beteiligen.


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Januar 2010)

He zwergy meiner frau ihrs is S wenn's dir was hilft müssen wir uns halt ma treffen dann kannst dich da mal druff setzen


----------



## deorsum (3. Januar 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Jo ein gesundes neues Jahr und herzlich willkommen in der Chaotentruppe . Komm selber direkt aus Schwabach. Also kannst dich gern ma melden wenn was ist usw
> und der herr m-Rider hilft auch immer gern


 okwerd ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (3. Januar 2010)

ey peaty..sorry sollte mal öfter rein schauen. trotz gegenläufiger meinungen ist mein rahmen L..bin ja auch ein riesen kerl

m dürfte dir perfekt passen..es sei denn du schießt nochmal in die höhe
aber cool mit deinem neuen bike..seh schon 2010 werd ich dich ganz schön an deine grenzen bringen müssen..das das was wird

was hast du dir eigentlich für komponenten rein?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. Januar 2010)

na, dann muss ich mal abwarten, bis mir der Verkäufer schreibt. 



m-rider schrieb:


> was hast du dir eigentlich für komponenten rein?


was meinst du damit


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Januar 2010)

KTM geh ma uffn Link isn komplett Bike mit tripple 8 rc2 und nem Fox dhx Dampfer glaub sogar à 5. Ach und KTM meld dich ma bei mir evtl Lust die Woche abends was zu machen?


----------



## m-rider (4. Januar 2010)

ach komplett bike..na dann nix mit komponenten..dachte peaty du holst dir nur nen rahmen..aber so noch besser.

ich meld mich nochmal sniper. erstmal arbeiten......


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. Januar 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> aber cool mit deinem neuen bike..seh schon 2010 werd ich dich ganz schön an deine grenzen bringen müssen..das das was wird


Na da muss ich erstmal schauen wie ich das Rad nach Hause bekomm. Versenden will der Verkäufer das Rad nicht. Hab schon versucht ihn zu überreden. Mein Vater will mich eben nicht nach Bendorf fahren(liegt zwischen Frankfurt und Köln), was ich ja auch verstehen kann. 
Mit der Bahn dauert die Fahrt zwischen 6 - 8 Stunden und würde ein bisschen Teuer kommen.


----------



## sniper4076 (5. Januar 2010)

leg 50â¬ drauf und ich sag es dir wie man des verschickt die holen des beim verkÃ¤ufer ab und bringen es dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Januar 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> leg 50 drauf und ich sag es dir wie man des verschickt die holen des beim verkäufer ab und bringen es dir



Oh, biste scho wach

Na dann sag es mir! Meinst du vielleicht den Abholdienst von Hermes versand.


----------



## sniper4076 (5. Januar 2010)

ja bin ich  schau dir ma den link an : http://www.iloxx.de/webprodukte/pri...0080&cidpar=&gclid=CPLtnd_FjZ8CFYKCzAodu1l_Mg


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Januar 2010)

@Sniper - du empfiehlst Iloxx??? Die haben doch dein altes Bionicon nich so gut behandelt (Kratzer.....)

@Reo - was soll na des Bighit kosten?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Januar 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin 17 jahre und suche ein paar leute aus schwabach, weil alleine fahren echt zum :kotz: ist



Hi deorsum! 

Schönes Bike. Fährst du nur Berg abwärts oder trittst du auch mal ein paar Ründchen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2010)

Preis für's Bighit? Muss mal sehen, erstmal ein wenig putzen und so 

Meine neueste Anschaffung ist aber erstmal das hier:




Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (5. Januar 2010)

die kenn ich halt und es kahmen nie bilder von dem nur eben die kratzer aussage aber obs wahr is kein plan weil dann wäre er ja dahinter gewesen und hätte es nich im sand verlaufen lassen . und lass doch die leute mal mit deim getrette in ruhe ätsch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Januar 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> die kenn ich halt und es kahmen nie bilder von dem nur eben die kratzer aussage aber obs wahr is kein plan weil dann wäre er ja dahinter gewesen und hätte es nich im sand verlaufen lassen . und lass doch die leute mal mit deim getrette in ruhe ätsch



Faule Ratte


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Januar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Preis für's Bighit? Muss mal sehen, erstmal ein wenig putzen und so
> 
> Meine neueste Anschaffung ist aber erstmal das hier:
> 
> ...



Anschaffung? Biste doch losgeworden oder 
Frag mich warum die immer so viele Schrauben nehmen.
Wie lange dauerts bis der Knochen die Löcher ausgefüllt hat?


----------



## m-rider (5. Januar 2010)

wie wärs eigentlich mal mit ner bike rund im schnee? geht an alle im forum
da müssten wir dochmal was zusammen bekommen?


----------



## hofschalk (6. Januar 2010)

---->dabei<-----

aber bin dieses we erst mal wieder mit den brettln im schnee....wie du ja weisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (6. Januar 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hi deorsum!
> 
> Schönes Bike. Fährst du nur Berg abwärts oder trittst du auch mal ein paar Ründchen?


 danke
ein bisschen was müsste schon gehen


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Januar 2010)

dabei sag wann und wo


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. Januar 2010)

wäre auch dabei. Kann ja lustig werden.
Heut hatt das Berghochschieben noch länger als sonst gedauert. Ich schau mal das ich demnächst die volle Tour fahre - mit ca. 1100 Höhenmeter.


----------



## m-rider (6. Januar 2010)

freitag?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. Januar 2010)

das habt ihr ja toll geplant. Ich hab jetzt sein 3 Wochen Urlaub, aber genau am Freitag muss ich wieder in die Berufsschule  ... trotzdem viel Spaß euch.


----------



## m-rider (6. Januar 2010)

och meno..oder donnerstag nachmittag?aber da wird erst spät bei mir


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. Januar 2010)

naja, ich weiß nicht ob ich morgen darf. Ich schreib dir morgen ne sms oder halt ins Forum rein.


----------



## sniper4076 (7. Januar 2010)

Mir egal meldet euch einfach ma bei mir muss raus gaaaaaaanz dringend


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. Januar 2010)

tut, mir leid darf heute nicht. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _tom_ (7. Januar 2010)

ich wär glücklich wenn ich nur "net dürft" - ohne radl kommts aber netmal dazu net zu dürfen ...


----------



## m-rider (7. Januar 2010)

sniper..morgen fahrn?????????????????????????? bin auf alle fälle am buck..weil sonst werd ich blööööööööööööööööööööööööööd:kotz:


----------



## sniper4076 (7. Januar 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa fahhhhhhhhhhhren sonst Amok Lauf . Ruf mich doch Moin mal an wegen fahren wann und wo.


----------



## m-rider (9. Januar 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/548243

schaut mal was die langeweile aus meinem rahmen  und gabel gemacht hat


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Januar 2010)

Ist das gephotoshopt, oder Lackiert? Schaut auf jedenfall richtig geil aus! Kannst ja gleich bei meinem Kona Stab weiter machen ....

Seit Ihr gestern noch zum Radeln gekommen? 

Mit dem einem Angebot aus dem Bikemarkt ist leider nix geworden! 
Dafür hab ich mir jetzt ein 2007 Rahmen gekauft. http://www.feedthehabit.com/pics/bike/interbike-2006/konaStabSupreme.jpg

Dabei ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer mit 350 er Feder, Sattelstütze, Bremsmomentabstützung, Steuersatz, Kefü, Innenlager. Der Rahmen sollte Mittwoch da sein.

Parts:
        Rahmen  =>   Kona Stab       
Dämpfer =>  Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel     => MZ 888 oder Boxxer
Kefü      =>            Truvativ 
Reifen    =>   Muddy Mary 2,5
Schaltwerk => Shimano SLX 
Schalthebel => SLX 
      Kassette     =>   Sram 11 bis 26
Griff       => Sixpack 
Kette     =>  Shimano LX
Kurbel    => Truvativ Husselfelt
Bremse VR  =>   Avid Elixir 
Bremse HR  =>   Avid Elixir       
Felgenband => Schwalbe 
Laufradsad Vorne => Sniper: hast du eigentlich noch dein altes Laufrad
Laufrad hinten => Sun Ringle juming flea oder Sun Ringle Demon Nabe + Felge
Vorbau     =>  Truvativ Husselfelt
Lenker     => Truvativ Holzfeller        
Sattel   => billig CC Sattel
Schaltkabel =>

Wenn jamand Pedale, Doppelbrückengabel , Laufrad für Vorne (20 mm)... Verkaufen will bitte melden.


----------



## sniper4076 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja hab ich noch brauch ich aber leider selber nutz ihn als Schlechtwetter laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Januar 2010)

Macht nichts. Ich hab mich ein wenig bei BMO umgeschaut, da gibt es auch ganz gute Angebote. Leider brauch ich für den Hinterbau ne spezielle Nabe wegen der Bremsmomentabstützung. Mal schaun das ich da ein von Ebay ersteigern kann.


----------



## sniper4076 (10. Januar 2010)

jo viel glück auf jedenfall und freu freu wenn der sommer kommt und der herr mrider soll mich doch bitte morgen mal kontaktieren bitte


----------



## sniper4076 (12. Januar 2010)

sagt ma hat irgendwer noch ne hintere kasette fürn hinteren laufradsatz rummliegen?


----------



## m-rider (12. Januar 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> jo viel glück auf jedenfall und freu freu wenn der sommer kommt und der herr mrider soll mich doch bitte morgen mal kontaktieren bitte


 
macht er


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Januar 2010)

So endlich da:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/25631

Sattelstützen, Fox DHX 5.0, Steuersatz und Kefü waren dabei.

Lenker, Vorbau .. und Kurbel hab ich gestern schon von BMO bekommen.

MZ 888 hab ich auch schon bestellt.

LRS wird eine Mavic Felge + Hope Pro 2 Nabe

Der Rest kommt von Bike-Mailorder.


----------



## m-rider (13. Januar 2010)

ach der kleine wird endlich erwachsen..willkommen bei den großen

nur spaß..geil das du endlich so ein teil hast.. wenn du mit aufbau hilfe brauchst sagst du was..

glückwunsch peaty..endgeil..freu mich auf 2010


----------



## hofschalk (13. Januar 2010)

schick schick....auch wenn ich ja kein kona-fan bin....also designtechnisch

dann erwarte mit uns sehnsüchtig die schneeschmelze


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Januar 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> nur spaß..geil das du endlich so ein teil hast.. wenn du mit aufbau hilfe brauchst sagst du was..
> 
> glückwunsch peaty..endgeil..freu mich auf 2010



mach ich (sollte ich sie wirklich benötigen). nur kann ich viel besser Schrauben, als Rad fahren... mit der 888 könnte ich schwierigkeiten bekommen, da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus. Mal schauen das ich eine Zeichnung vom Innenleben herbekomme.


Jap, abwarten auf die Schneeschmelze. Ich wollt eigentlich am WE mit deorsum zum Buck. Mal schauen obs klappt. 

Jetzt muss ich mal zusehen das ich noch den Rest bestelle => will unbedingt Schrauben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> mit der 888 könnte ich schwierigkeiten bekommen, da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus. Mal schauen das ich eine Zeichnung vom Innenleben herbekomme.



für ne 888RC2X hätte ich 31 Seiten PDF "technical instructions" hier rumliegen, incl. Explosionszeichnung. Sind nur 605kB, kann ich dir also mailen, wenn du willst.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Januar 2010)

wäre nett. [email protected]
danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (13. Januar 2010)

dann ganz schnell los kleiner


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2010)

Mail ist raus 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2010)

So, denke nächste Woche wird das Rad fertiggestellt. Übermorgen bekomm ich die 888. 





Ein Montoageständer + ein bisschen mehr platz wären schön!
Hat jemand irgendwelche Flat Pedale bei sich rumliegen der diese Verkaufen will?


----------



## m-rider (20. Januar 2010)

man bist du schnell. aber schaut schon mal nicht schlecht aus..2010 wird deine saison..ich füüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüühle es


----------



## hofschalk (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab mir auch vest forgenommen, mich von april bis juli wieder in gips zu legen 

und dann ab september ab ins allgäu


----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. Januar 2010)

Jo, bin aber schon wieder ein stück weiter. 888 ist heute angekommen. 









Bremsleitung und Gabelschaft werden noch gekürzt. Hoffe der Rest kommt Samstag.


----------



## m-rider (20. Januar 2010)

geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## m-rider (20. Januar 2010)

frage peaty...haust du in das kona nicht die fetten saint-bremsen? schon oder..wirst doch nicht die avid fahren wollen? oder doch?


----------



## _tom_ (20. Januar 2010)

brauchst du noch reifen und nen sattel ?  hätt hier noch weng was rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. Januar 2010)

Ne, eher nicht. Die Saint Bremsen die Bleiben am Pitch. Die Avid Elixir Bremsen sollen ja nur ein bisschen schlechter von der Bremsleistung her als die Code sein. Außerdem fehlen mir die Adapter, damit ich die Bremsen am anderen Rad verbauen kann und die Leitung der Elixir ist um min. 4 cm zu kurz fürs Pitch, hat ja gerade noch so am Stab hingehauen.

@tom: Hab mir Reifen und Sattel leider schon letzte Woche bestellt, aber hast du noch Flat Pedale rumliegen?


----------



## _tom_ (24. Januar 2010)

jo, hätte noch Shimano DX pedale rumliegen - kannst für nen apfel haben ^^


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Januar 2010)

ja hat, aber noch ein bisschen Zeit.

Mir fehlt nur noch der Vorderreifen:


----------



## deorsum (29. Januar 2010)

sieht hammer aus


----------



## Spcialized Fan (30. Januar 2010)

danke


----------



## sniper4076 (30. Januar 2010)

ohwei zwergy wird a großer ich hab des im urin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (31. Januar 2010)

und dann ist nichts mehr mit zwergy

Bike wiegt jetzt so etwa 17,5 kg - 18kg laut Personenwaage. Mit VR und Schlauch wohl etwa 18,7 - 19 kg, ohne wirklich Leichtbau zu betreiben, abgesehen von einer Titan Schraube.


----------



## _tom_ (31. Januar 2010)

brauchst reifen ^^  ich werd teileversorger ^^


----------



## Spcialized Fan (31. Januar 2010)

Reifen hab ich schon vor 2 bis 3 Wochen bestellt, nur hatt BMO den Muddy Mary in GG immer noch nicht auf Lager. Jetzt muss erstmal der Fat Albert herhalten.

http://cid-47ff92a09090491f.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Kona Stab 2/DSCN2098.jpg


----------



## mtbwolf77 (31. Januar 2010)

schönes Kona!

wird ein interessantes Jahr


----------



## m-rider (31. Januar 2010)

glaub ich auch das das ein icooles jahr wird


----------



## _tom_ (31. Januar 2010)

... ich hoffe es ...


----------



## hofschalk (3. Februar 2010)

apropos cooles jahr:

nachdem das wetter momentan eher zum tourenberichte und radlhefte reicht, bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:

"*almhütte im bike-circus* saalbach-hinterglemm, leogang
bis 14 personen, liftnähe"

da is mir spontan ein mtb-news-schwabach-forum-betriebsausflug in den sinn gekommen.

wäre ja irgendwie cool, wenn wir evtl so ein wochenende oder vielleicht sogar unter der woche (urlaub nehmen) mal einen kleinen "team"-ausflug zamkriegen würden. (oder geht das nur mir so)

wird zwar planerisch bestimmt nicht einfach, aber wenn wirs früh genug angehen?!?

meinungen erwünscht.


----------



## _tom_ (3. Februar 2010)

ich wär dabei - muss nurnoch warten bie die teile für meine bikes da sind und dann könnt ma schonmal zu zweit an den start gehen


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Februar 2010)

Spontan dabei  könnt witzig werden.


----------



## Diva1986 (5. Februar 2010)

Jo aber nur am WE, da neuer Job, noch kein Urlaubsanspruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (7. Februar 2010)

was haltet ihr von dem folgenden rahmen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=245626

weiss jemand, wieviel federweg der hinten hat und was für ein steuerrohr?

find irgendwie auf die schnelle nix


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

lade Dir mal die PDF runter (Seite 7 bzw. 54): http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...15&PHPSESSID=461392b4975dbcd045c41696e785cbd8

Der Rahmen hat 180 mm. Du kannst ja mal crazymondo fragen der fährt das selbe Bike.

Rad ist jetzt Fahrbereit, nur die Kette muss ich noch verlängern und wahrscheinlich weichere Federn verbauen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Februar 2010)

oder frag crazymondo, der fährt so einen Rahmen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (7. Februar 2010)

will mir das ding hauptsächlich als restteilefriedhof aufbauen. mir isses eh zu klein. 
vllt freundin, oder verkaufen.
der stefan-nbg hat auch so ein ding, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.
falls das ding nen 1.5 steuersatz hat, hol ichs mir. dann passt auch meine domain rein 

danke für den link peaty

hmm wobei sich vermutlich einzelteile besser verkaufen als komplettrad. befürchte ich....


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. Februar 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> will mir das ding hauptsächlich als restteilefriedhof aufbauen. mir isses eh zu klein.
> vllt freundin, oder verkaufen.
> der stefan-nbg hat auch so ein ding, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.
> falls das ding nen 1.5 steuersatz hat, hol ichs mir. dann passt auch meine domain rein
> ...




Was hast na noch an Teilen rumliegen? 
Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach nem "günstigen" Rahmen und bräuchte noch das eine oder andere Teil.
Gibst deinen Cube Rahmen her???


----------



## hofschalk (7. Februar 2010)

hab ne federgabel, bremsen, 2 lenker, und halt no kleinteile, 
meinen cube kriegst net, wie soll ich sonst touren fahren 
das wird dieses jahr wieder mehr in angriff genommen, nachdem letztes jahr so vernachlässigt.


----------



## hofschalk (8. Februar 2010)

brauche allerdings auch noch paar teile:
suche: 
-LRS mit VR Steckachse + Reifen
-Kurbel
-KeFü
-Schaltwerk+Shifter

also haut raus was geht


----------



## _tom_ (8. Februar 2010)

also ^^ ich könnt mit:

- LRS (135 oder 150 ?)mit VR Steckachse + Reifen ( hätt hier zwei Maxxis Minion f 42A schlauchreifen )
-Kurbel (73 oder 83mm gehäuse ? 170 / 175 kurbellänge ?)
-KeFü 
-Schaltwerk+Shifter ( shimano oder sram ? )

(fürs big hit ?) behilflich sein ^^


----------



## hofschalk (8. Februar 2010)

für meinen Restteilefriedhof. Puh. LRS 150 oder 135 ??!?!?! hääääääääh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (8. Februar 2010)

Die kefü is bereits weg herr tom hatten wir doch schon ausgemacht oder hast die Mama wieder vergessen ?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. Februar 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> für meinen Restteilefriedhof. Puh. LRS 150 oder 135 ??!?!?! hääääääääh



135mm oder 150mm ist die Einbaubreite vom Hinterrad. Bei dir müsste ne 135mm Felge passen. 

Hätte noch nen DT Swiss E2200 Laufradsatz - Vorderrad 20mm Steckachse / Hinterrad 135mm Schnellspanner.
Kommt aber drauf an ob ich selber ein Resteteileprojekt starte oder nicht 
Der Rahmen den ich möchte ist leider sehr teuer 

Was hast du für ne Bremse rumliegen?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. Februar 2010)

_tom_ schrieb:


> also ^^ ich könnt mit:
> 
> - LRS (135 oder 150 ?)mit VR Steckachse + Reifen ( hätt hier zwei Maxxis Minion f 42A schlauchreifen )
> -Kurbel (73 oder 83mm gehäuse ? 170 / 175 kurbellänge ?)
> ...



Bräuchte ne 170mm Kurbel für mein SX Trail. Weiß aber nicht welches Gehäuse???


----------



## hofschalk (9. Februar 2010)

Bremse hab ich ne juicy, aber die brauch ich jetzt selber, weil ich mir den rahmen gestern gekauft hab. Was willst den für den Lrs? Such nen günstig, freeride-tauglichen.


----------



## m-rider (9. Februar 2010)

in echt? den ghost?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (9. Februar 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> in echt? den ghost?



Und was steht dann beim Herrn M-Rider an???
Nachdem ich den schönen YT im Bikemarkt entdeckt habe 

Is der Pulli für mei Frau scho fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (9. Februar 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> in echt? den ghost?



yepp.

war anscheinend heiss begehrt das teil. hast du deine weißen yt-pedale noch? die könnten dem ding ganz gut stehen 

zwecks rahmendesign müssen wir uns dann auch mal unterhalten.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal mein Stab etwas näher an - vielleicht entdeckst du dann m-riders Yt-Pedale


----------



## hofschalk (9. Februar 2010)

glaub ich find dich blöd ab heute


----------



## m-rider (9. Februar 2010)

hätt ich gewußt das die pedale mal so heiß begehrt werden hätt ich sie unter euch versteigert

mit design is klar, wenn du das teil hast und ich mein büro fertig habe dann gehts los..nach sniper seinem rahmen nat

@mtb-wolf..mit dem pulli ist im umzugsstreß ein weinig unter gegangen..ich erledige es natürlich noch


----------



## sniper4076 (9. Februar 2010)

ja der herr ich bitte drum müssen eh ma wieder brainstorming machen!


----------



## hofschalk (9. Februar 2010)

will ja net meinen ganzen rahmen so verhunzen, sondern nur paar decals


----------



## sniper4076 (9. Februar 2010)

keine ahnung der mann nenene


----------



## hofschalk (13. Februar 2010)

brauch mal nen modischen tip von euch:

brauch ja für meinen 3.-rahmen noch nen lrs. jetzt hab ich mich mal für billigding entschieden, nur die farbe steht noch nicht fest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mein favorit wäre momentan rote Nabe und schwarze Speichen und Felgen.
Gabel und Lenker sind schwarz.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. Februar 2010)

rote naben und der rest schwarz würde mir auch gefallen. 

Hat eventuell jemand von den 888 fahren ne Feder in weich rumliegen. Hab gerade mal einen Sag von 25 %.


----------



## sniper4076 (14. Februar 2010)

nope musste tom anhauen der is unser dealer des vertrauens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (14. Februar 2010)

der wollte mir auch seit mittwoch schreiben, was er für mich so im angebot hat


----------



## sniper4076 (14. Februar 2010)

der mann is immer gut im streß aber der antwortet und angebot ziemlich breit gefächert kann ich dir anvertrauen aber psssssssssssssst


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2010)

/me hat nen Satz übrig, gabs ja nur paarweise. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (14. Februar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> /me hat nen Satz übrig, gabs ja nur paarweise.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



federn oder lrs?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2010)

Federn. Wobei, ein Laufradsatz steht auch noch rum. Allerdings alte Deore-Disc-Naben mit irgendwelchen Mavic-OEM-Felgen in CC-Breite.
Wenn man die drei silbernen Speichen rausmacht, stattdessen wieder schwarze reinzieht und das Teil mal ordentlich durchzentriert, könnte er sogar noch ne Weile halten 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (15. Februar 2010)

So. Rahmen ist grade angekommen. Ich glaube "neuwertig" ist noch fast untertrieben. 
Bis auf ein paar Abriebspuren von den Zügen und einer Minischramme sieht er aus wie frisch aus der Fabrik 

Farbe ist eher hellgrau als weiß, aber trotzdem schick. Wenn jetzt der Dämpfer noch einigermaßen funktioniert, glaub ich fast an ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## sniper4076 (15. Februar 2010)

was hast etz dann hingelegt dafür???? du ich bekomm etz noch besuch hab die dinger aber morgen in nbg dabei entweder komm nach der arbeit oder du kommst kurz bei mir vorbei auf baustelle kein ding rufen uns halt morgen mal zamm

lg sascha


----------



## hofschalk (15. Februar 2010)

465 eier inkl. Dämpfer, Schaltwerk und Innenlager. Grad in der Kiste noch fleissig eingekauft. Hab jetzt alles beinander.

@sniper: weiss noch nicht wann ich heim komm. ich ruf dich dann an, dann hol ich des ding evtl no bei dir ab. dann kann ich das ganze am mittwoch zum zentrieren bringen, wenn ich den rest der teile hol.


----------



## sniper4076 (15. Februar 2010)

Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (18. Februar 2010)

was ist denn mit dem sniper4076 los? geht nicht mehr an sein handy, wenn ausgemacht und online ist er auch nicht mehr zu finden.

ist er im virtuellen schlachtfeld versumpft


----------



## deorsum (25. Februar 2010)

gar nichts mehr los hier


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2010)

ok, ein Anfang: wenn's net regnet am Samstag ein wenig Steinbrüchlein rumrollern? Halt mal ein wenig Big-Bike testen ohne Schnee 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## deorsum (25. Februar 2010)

ohne schnee wär was. am sonntag wars schon ein wenig zu viel am buck.
aber das WE schauts schlecht aus


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Februar 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> ohne schnee wär was. am sonntag wars schon ein wenig zu viel am buck


Ein wenig zu viel   - man ham mir am Abend die Beine gebrannt.


----------



## deorsum (25. Februar 2010)

ja das war echt übel, so platt war ich schon lang nicht mehr
aber lustig wars trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Februar 2010)

Ist jemand am WE am Buck.


----------



## deorsum (25. Februar 2010)

ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht, leider


----------



## sniper4076 (26. Februar 2010)

Und mein Bike is noch zerlegt ahhhhhhh


----------



## hofschalk (26. Februar 2010)

meine beiden stehen mittlerweile , aber kann das we leider nicht.

werd mich aber mo oder di wohl bisschen im wald rumtreiben, wenns wetter passt. aber vermutlich mitm tourer.


----------



## sniper4076 (26. Februar 2010)

Regnen soll's gaaaaanz doll aber nur Montag und Dienstag gggg und denk bitte dran keine Doubles durch Bäume durch probieren


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. Februar 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Und mein Bike is noch zerlegt ahhhhhhh



Bis morgen hast du´s doch locker zusammengebaut


----------



## sniper4076 (26. Februar 2010)

ja aber nicht beklebt und da liegt des prob grrrrrrrrrrrrrr aber es ist schon ein ca fix termin gelegt freu spring freu


----------



## m-rider (26. Februar 2010)

montag ist es fertig..das olle kona.
ich fahr montag buck. scheiß egal welches wetter..schnauze voll vom rum sitzen. will meine gabel mal einfahren..zeit wird ja montag keiner haben?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. Februar 2010)

Die normalen Leute gehen Montags immer in die Arbeit!

Wird das Kona komplet beklebt oder kommen nur Aufkleber drauf?


----------



## m-rider (26. Februar 2010)

wer ist schon normal? das ding wird komplett beklebt und dann die decals. haufen arbeit für den ollen. früher hattest du auch mal montag zeit..aber der kapitalismus zwingt dich ja zum schufften...DOPPELGRINS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (26. Februar 2010)

ja ******* müssen 2 baustellen fertig werden bis mittwoch danach is auch wieder ruhiger bzw freie zeiteinteillung juhu!
ich hab das zauberwort gelesen bzw wörter MONTAG FERTIG nochmehr spring und freu und salto !
aber der herr wird dafür natürlich auch einen beugsammen gollom an seiner seite wiederfinden


----------



## m-rider (26. Februar 2010)

da müssen wir aber am sonntag so richtig in die tasten hauen. montag solls nur der feinschliff werden,weil ich ja an buck will


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. Februar 2010)

Welche Farbe soll denn das Stinky bekommen - Monster Design? Kann ja eh nur noch schöner werden^^


----------



## m-rider (26. Februar 2010)

ja die richtung will ers. mal sehen was unterm strich rauskommt


----------



## hofschalk (26. Februar 2010)

werd montag wohl doch nicht da sein.....
naja dann werd ich halt dienstag rumeiern....


----------



## m-rider (26. Februar 2010)

fährst ja eh ne tour..allein


----------



## hofschalk (26. Februar 2010)

so schauts aus, ausser jemand will mich guiden......der reo-fahrer kennt sich immer so gut aus, aber der muss ja arbeiten


----------



## m-rider (26. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## sniper4076 (26. Februar 2010)

ja um himmels willen geh na du am montag biken  hast das dir verdient wir kommen sonntag halt soweit wie wir kommen. wird schon werden gg

he und zwergy mach so weiter und du darfst mir nur noch mit schienbeinschonern unterkommen weil dann bekommst zur begrüßung erst ma nen kick  du stab fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Montag frei  Muss aber mal sehen, wie fit ich da bin.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. Februar 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> he und zwergy mach so weiter und du darfst mir nur noch mit schienbeinschonern unterkommen weil dann bekommst zur begrüßung erst ma nen kick  du stab fahrer



ich hab ja nur gemeint, dass das Bike nach dem Bekleben bestimmt besser aussieht als davor. 
Hab mich ja jetzt an das Design von Kona gewöhnt und finde die Bikes langsam ganz schön.


----------



## hofschalk (26. Februar 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab Montag frei  Muss aber mal sehen, wie fit ich da bin.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


naja für mich reichts wohl allemal. wenn mich wieder die trails umherscheuchst 

aber weiss gar nicht ob ich montag schon wieder in nbg bin.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Februar 2010)

ich bin dann demnächst am Steinbrüchlein, Giant probefahren 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Februar 2010)

Erkenntnis des Nachmittags: bei RST-Gabeln brechen die Standrohre direkt unter der Brücke ab, wenn man mit Schwung gegen eine Felswand fährt.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Februar 2010)

was wiso was hast den angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Februar 2010)

ich nix, fahr ja auch keine RST Gabel 
Nee, irgendeine Dreier-Gruppe war ne Tour fahren und ein wenig rumhüpfen, einer hat wohl nen Drop gestanden, ist aber danach mit Schwung gegen einen Sandsteinklotz gefahren. 
Ergebnis war eben eine zweiteilige Gabel, ein krummer Sattel und wohl ein paar blauen Flecken.


----------



## m-rider (27. Februar 2010)

also  montag 10uhr bin ich am buck. wer da ist da sonst nbin ich 3er und flowlinie


----------



## m-rider (1. März 2010)

so bin wieder zurück vom buck..einfach nur ein traum nach dem scheiß winter mal wieder ne runde rad zufahren. twar noch etwas naß aber ansonsten himmlisch


----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. März 2010)

so ihr fleisigen Biker - bald bin ich auch wieder am Start! Frau und Kiddies sind bald für 4 Monate auf Kur und ich hab viiiiieeeeeel Zeit 

Etz gehts dann aber nächste Woche erst mal ne Woche nach Ägypten - Pyramidendownhill


----------



## hofschalk (1. März 2010)

sauber sauber.
ich werd morgen um die mittagszeit mal den wald unsicher machen.  
grad mein cube aus dem winterschlaf geholt. musste leider feststellen, dass die gabel irgendwie rumzickt. aus dem unteren ventil bekomm ich weder luft rein, noch raus 
hoffe die ist nicht im anus.....wird morgen halt nicht gefedert


----------



## hofschalk (2. März 2010)

So..mein Kellerprojekt ist gerade fertig geworden. 
Zwar mehr Neuteile dran, wie geplant, aber war zu ungeduldig 

Am Design wird vermutlich noch ein bisschen gearbeitet

Kosten ca. 850 â¬ (Teile die ich schon hatte nicht mitgerechnet)


----------



## m-rider (2. März 2010)

schaut doch gar nicht so blöd aus. wie fährt es sich..so in den grund eigenschaften. lenk und sitzwinkel schauen ziemlich spritzig aus


----------



## sniper4076 (2. März 2010)

na dann kann des gehüppe ja langsam anfangen 

du ktm schickest du mir ma bitte ein pic hab so langsam sehnsucht gg


----------



## m-rider (2. März 2010)

pic wird nich vorher geschickt..da muß er sich schon noch gedulden


----------



## hofschalk (2. März 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> schaut doch gar nicht so blöd aus. wie fährt es sich..so in den grund eigenschaften. lenk und sitzwinkel schauen ziemlich spritzig aus


bisher nur aus dem keller ins tageslicht geschoben.
bremse muss noch entlüftet und dämpfer eingestellt werden.
ja, das mit dem lenker ist so ne sache. der ist ganz schön hoch. da werd ich noch ein bisschen mit den spacern tüfteln-aber nen 4. lenker fand ich irgendwie zu protzig  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (2. März 2010)

Das Ghost schaut wiklich gut aus. Nur der Sattel und Gabel gefallen mir irgendwie nicht.

@ sniper: welche Federn hast du in der  888 verbaut? 1 weiche + 1 mittlere Feder, oder 2 weiche Federn?


----------



## hofschalk (2. März 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Das Ghost schaut wiklich gut aus. Nur der Sattel und Gabel gefallen mir irgendwie nicht.



sattel schaut auf den bildern bissl klobig aus, aber in echt find ich das ganz schick mit dem karo und dem decals oben drauf.
gabel war halt noch da...deswegen hab ichs ja gebaut


----------



## Diva1986 (2. März 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> na dann kann des gehüppe ja langsam anfangen
> 
> du ktm schickest du mir ma bitte ein pic hab so langsam sehnsucht gg



Tu das bitte, ich bin nämlich Diejenige die das Gejammer abbekommt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (2. März 2010)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Tu das bitte, ich bin nämlich Diejenige die das Gejammer abbekommt



Hättest ihn halt gscheit erzogen


----------



## Diva1986 (3. März 2010)

Na warte, wenn wir euch besuchen kommen bestech ich Prinzessin dass sie Dir Nachts mal in die große Zehe beißt


----------



## m-rider (4. März 2010)

so nur fürn sniper. wenn du noch was mehr oder anders willst, sag es.
stürz mich jetzt auf die gabel


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. März 2010)

sehr geil! 

wann kann ich meinen Rahmen vorbeibringen


----------



## sniper4076 (4. März 2010)

das ich dich liebe weißt du oder??????????


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. März 2010)

sieht gut aus. Könnte mir der Herr Sniper mal ne antwort auf meine Frage geben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. März 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. Könnte mir der Herr Sniper mal ne antwort auf meine Frage geben!!!



He Konafahrer   Hast du deine Hayes Bremse noch?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. März 2010)

Konafahrer Da kommen bald Specialized  Decals drauf - dann ists ein richtiges Rad

Ne hab ich leider verkauft, damit ich mir die Saint Bremsen finanzieren könnte. Hast du meine SMS nicht bekommen? Du baust aber net schonwieder ein neues Rad auf.
Bist Du / oder irgendwer hier am WE mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. März 2010)

@Marcus: brauchst ne Louise BAT?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. März 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Konafahrer Da kommen bald Specialized  Decals drauf - dann ists ein richtiges Rad
> 
> Ne hab ich leider verkauft, damit ich mir die Saint Bremsen finanzieren könnte. Hast du meine SMS nicht bekommen? Du baust aber net schonwieder ein neues Rad auf.



Ne hab leider keine SMS bekommen.
Na ja ich hätte grad nen Rocky Mountain Switch Rahmen im Angebot. Is von nem IBC User aus Nürnberg. Hab ich gestern besichtigt. Hab doch noch so viele Teile rumliegen - Laufradsatz, Gabel, Komplette Schaltung, Reifen, Vorbau .......... nur Bremsen und ne Kurbel fehlen mir noch. 

Also falls jemand Scheibenbremsen oder ne Race Face oder Shimano Kurbel (Hollowtech II 73mm Gehäuse) rumliegen hat bitte melden!

Basteln macht mir halt Spaß  
Ob ich des Bike dann fahre oder verkaufe weiß ich noch nicht. Etz muss ich eh noch mal ein bisschen sparen - Ägypten hat meine letzten Finanzen aufgebraucht. Was macht man nicht alles für die Frauen 

Ein Downhiller würde mir scho besser zum Aufbau gefallen - blos dafür bräuchte ich so gut wie alle Teile neu. Da müsste ich eins meiner anderen Bikes verkaufen. Das wird frühestens im Herbst/Winter aktuell.

Muss mal dein Stab probefahren.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. März 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Marcus: brauchst ne Louise BAT?
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Preis? Scheibengröße?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. März 2010)

Kannst gerne probefahren. Würde es selber gerne mal richtig Probefahren, am Buck  war letztens einfach zu viel Schnee.   


An die 888 fahrer, ist es normal das wenn man einen kleinen Bunny Hop  macht, dass es so richtig "Batch" macht, wenn das VR den Boden berührt? Vielleicht liegts auch an den 2,5 Reifen. 

Und nochmal: *Sniper* könntest du mir etz mal die Frage beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (4. März 2010)

keine ahnung der herr


----------



## Maeggus (5. März 2010)

@m-rider

Super-geiler Rahmen 



Maeggus


----------



## sniper4076 (5. März 2010)

Konafahrer Da kommen bald  Specialized  Decals drauf - dann ists ein richtiges Rad

alter ich hau dich grün und blau du hast doch wohl ne macke


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. März 2010)

ne das mach ich natürlich nicht hab nur mal mit photoshop experementiert!!! Die Kona Decals dürfen ruhig draufbreiben

Aber ich besorg mir trotzdem mal so nen anzug: http://www.ksta.de/ks/images/mdsBild/1235599578870l.jpg


----------



## sniper4076 (5. März 2010)

ich will dir aber doch nich ans bein rammeln ich will tretten 

hast du den rahmen grün lackiert???????


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. März 2010)

nö hab ich bearbeitet.

Wenn ich das Bike wirklich lackieren lassen würde dann so: 



aber ich denke ich bleib erstmal bei dem Weiß / Blau / Orange


----------



## sniper4076 (5. März 2010)

ahso haddu gut gemacht ich würd grün nehmen gg


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. März 2010)

den Speci Decal hast du aber schon am Grünen gesehen - ne?


----------



## sniper4076 (5. März 2010)

ja genau des meinte gg


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. März 2010)

findest du des Grün nur besser als das Blau, oder auch als das Originale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (5. März 2010)

sowohl als auch schaut extrem giftig aus aber ich steh ja eh auf des grün gg


----------



## deorsum (10. März 2010)

das wetter wird einfach nicht besser


----------



## sniper4076 (10. März 2010)

ne vorallem wo mein bike etz wieder ganz ist stell etz bilder rein mal schauen wies euch gefällt


----------



## Spcialized Fan (10. März 2010)

schaut gut aus! hast du mich eigentlich am Sonntag um 11:30 angerufen?


----------



## deorsum (10. März 2010)

@sniper
genial  
wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## sniper4076 (10. März 2010)

da kennt ma einen der ganz fit im folie kleben ist  isn gaaaaaanz lieber mann gg


----------



## Spcialized Fan (11. März 2010)

kennt ihr schon ifreeride.de?


----------



## deorsum (11. März 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> da kennt ma einen der ganz fit im folie kleben ist


 ah ok sieht gut aus


----------



## m-rider (11. März 2010)

schaut gut aus zusammen gebaut. bei mir ist ab 15 uhr jemand zuhause wegen du weißt schon was

heiße kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (12. März 2010)

sniper, ich glaub, ich hab dich heute in schwabach gesehen.


----------



## sniper4076 (12. März 2010)

mag sein war heut ma unterwegs sag halt ma was du nuss


----------



## deorsum (12. März 2010)

hätte ich ja, aber der bus kam


----------



## crazymondo (12. März 2010)

Hey Marcus,

bin auch wieder im Lande.
Hätte auch einen Satz Louise BAT zu verkaufen.
Vorne und hinten mit den großen 200er Scheiben, bekommst auch die Magura Bremsflüssigkeit mit dazu. Wennste Interesse hast, Angebot machen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## m-rider (19. März 2010)

nach dem mich meine homies... heute mit rad fahren versetzt haben, hab ich mir was anders zum spielen gesucht..ergebnis siehe mein photoalbum


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. März 2010)

cool.
Wenn Dir langweilig ist, kann ich dir ja auch mal mein Rad borgen. Wird ja langweilig wenn man immer das selbe beklebt.

Hat jemand am Wochenende was vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (19. März 2010)

Dieses Wochenende gehts leider nicht.
Aber das nächste würde wahrscheinlich gehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. März 2010)

ich versuch gerade rauszufinden, wann, wo und mit welchem Rad ich unterwegs sein werde. Im Moment sieht's nach Kalchreuth gegen Mittag aus, wobei ich eigentlich danach noch an den Tiergarten will.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. März 2010)

Kannst mir ja ne SMS schreiben, wenn du tatsächlich zum Tiergarten färst.


----------



## deorsum (19. März 2010)

Mach ich


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. März 2010)

hab, jetzt eigentlich den Reo Fahrer gemeint. 

Aber nächste Woche müsste ich auch können. Willst du wieder an den Buck oder mal was anderes?


----------



## deorsum (19. März 2010)

achso
Mal schauen. Ich bin ja gepannt wann Osternohe wieder aufmacht.


----------



## sniper4076 (19. März 2010)

osternohe irgendwann mai da muss erst noch geschaufelt werden! ja schaut nice aus ktm. woend mal sehen wies wetter wird


----------



## hofschalk (20. März 2010)

die sollen sich gefälligst beeilen!!!! werd dieses we mal wieder in die heimat schauen. zudem eh fußlahm. viel spass euch


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. März 2010)

Morgen allerseits 
Wie schautsn aus fährt von euch jmd dieses Jahr des Osternoherennen mit?
Grüße ausm Schwabenländle ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (22. März 2010)

evtl mal schauen wie fitt ich bis dato bin semmering is sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (22. März 2010)

naja sind ja noch 2 monate bis onohe bis dahin biste schon fit ^^


----------



## MrMarco (22. März 2010)

grüße zurück 

mal schauen ob bis dahin meine mühle fertig ist...


----------



## sniper4076 (22. März 2010)

erst ma hi MrMarco willkommen im chaoten trupp  was baust den schönes zusammen?
@snoxxi ich meinte konditionstechnisch weil da schauts im mom mal so richtig düster aus


----------



## hofschalk (22. März 2010)

naja für onohe wird die kondition eher mal net so überansprucht, denke ich mal.
@m-rider: morgen 10.30 am buck? früher wird schwierig. ansonsten komm ich halt nach


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. März 2010)

ach sniper kondi wird im allgemeinen überbewertet ^^ bin auch voll des kondiwrack mittlerweile ^^ - also ich bin angemeldet für onohe


----------



## sniper4076 (23. März 2010)

Lol oh weh naja kann den snoxxi ja schlecht alleine fahren lassen gg


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. März 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> erst ma hi MrMarco willkommen im chaoten trupp  was baust den schönes zusammen?
> @snoxxi ich meinte konditionstechnisch weil da schauts im mom mal so richtig düster aus



Hat deine Kondi schon jemals gut ausgesehen ???


----------



## hofschalk (24. März 2010)

falls jemand zeit hat: do wird gehupft und fr evtl getourt, falls wettter nicht total beschissen ist.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. März 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> falls jemand zeit hat: do wird gehupft und fr evtl getourt, falls wettter nicht total beschissen ist.



Donnerstag und Freitag wird gearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (24. März 2010)

Was steht Samstag schönes an? ich wär für alles ause so tourenzeugs zu haben ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (25. März 2010)

Schaufeln in ohnohe am Samstag. Also mal was ganz produktives . 
@ Markus man oh man du arme sau


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. März 2010)

ich bin am Samstag wieder mal am Buck.


----------



## hofschalk (25. März 2010)

werd morgen vormittag mal mit der dame des hauses das ghost am buck ausprobieren. vermutlich nur kurz...schönes we euch...

mrsnoxx: hast deinen hobel bekommen?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. März 2010)

So - der Switch Rahmen ist nun da. Bis auf Kleinteile, nen Sattel und die Bremse ist eigentlich alles vorhanden. Die Teileverwertung kann beginnen 







Hat zwar nur 150mm am Heck, mußte aber nen Rahmen für meine Manitou Travis (150mm Federweg) finden.
Schade dass ich keine Boxxer Worldcup oder Fox40 rumliegen hab


----------



## sniper4076 (26. März 2010)

ich hab auch was neues ggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (26. März 2010)

aha...mit 50 steht dann nur noch "Dill" drauf, vor lauter Falten 
@mtbwolf: schicker Rahmen. Ich stell mein Ghost mal in den Bikemarkt ein. Die Dame des Hauses fühlt sich auf ihrem Radl sicherer


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. März 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> aha...mit 50 steht dann nur noch "Dill" drauf, vor lauter Falten
> @mtbwolf: schicker Rahmen. Ich stell mein Ghost mal in den Bikemarkt ein. Die Dame des Hauses fühlt sich auf ihrem Radl sicherer



Was fährt denn die Dame des Hauses?
Für Mädels find ich das Transition Syren richtig geil!!!
Meine bessere Hälfte fährt leider nicht  - aber alles gemeinsam machen is ja auch nix


----------



## hofschalk (26. März 2010)

Sie fährt ein Scott Contessa. Halt ein Touren-Fully. Sie hat gesagt, bissl Trailfahren reicht ihr...hat keine schnellen Bergab-Ambitionen, aber auch net schlimm.

@sniper: wie wärs auf den anderen arm mit "Battlefield"


----------



## m-rider (26. März 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ich hab auch was neues ggggg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 184280


 

dooooooooooooooooownhill

und wie ich bin blind?


----------



## sniper4076 (26. März 2010)

ja ne des mit dem blind vergess ma da schieß ich mir selber mal voll ins knie


----------



## m-rider (26. März 2010)

ja... dan mal lieber vergessen..kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen um was es sich handeln könnte


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

meine neuen bling-bling pedale sind da


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. März 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> meine neuen bling-bling pedale sind da



Schick! 

Hast du deine alten Pedale noch? Evtl zu verkaufen? Bräuchte no welche.


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

hab ich noch, aber das sind abgerutschte wellgo mg-1 die ich bis die neuen da waren schwarz übergesprüht habe. die will ich dir nicht zumuten. 
aber der m-rider hat meines wissens noch wenig gefahrene, rote nc-17 sudpin 2 übrig. die würden doch auch ganz gut zu deinem neuen rahmen passen


----------



## m-rider (29. März 2010)

hat er übrig..will er aber als ersatz behalten.

schauen toll aus deine teile hofschalk. morgen buck!!

sniper wie war das schaufeln? wirds lustiger in onohe? wann biken? du must ja mitm training anfangen..alter rennfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

ja, am rad schauen sie bissl grell aus. klar morgen buck. ich wette ja, der schneiper war nicht beim schaufeln


----------



## m-rider (29. März 2010)

mal sehen was er zu deinen anschuldigungen sagt


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ja, am rad schauen sie bissl grell aus. klar morgen buck.



wann? Ich hätte da grade Urlaub 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

hey stefan,
sind immer um halb 11 am löwensaalparkplatz. bissl "big bike" usw. kommst auch?


----------



## m-rider (29. März 2010)

ja looos bigbiken


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wann? Ich hätte da grade Urlaub
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

was gehtn mit dir?!? hat dich der Hr. Rappel gepackt?


----------



## m-rider (29. März 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> hey stefan,
> sind immer um halb 11 am löwensaalparkplatz. bissl "big bike" usw. kommst auch?



so früh, da ist doch noch dunkel?  Ich schau mal, dass da bin 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (29. März 2010)

ausgezeichnet, ausgezeichnet  vielleicht kann uns dann der trailmaster noch neue dinge zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2010)

@sniper: nehm dir mal für übernächstes Wochenende nix vor, wir sollten da mal nach Rummelsberg fahren, nen gemeinsamen Bekannten besuchen...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (29. März 2010)

hä wie was wer ja na klar aber wen hats erwischt????????????


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2010)

schaust du PM...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## klemme58c (29. März 2010)

Er meint vermutlich den Flo(tti)! Team Heidenberg Räsing 

Dem hats vom Stürzen die Schulterpfanne "geweitet". Und die wird bei den Rummelsbergern wieder gerichtet. So mit aufschneiden, Knochen irgendwo rausnehmen und wieder reinsetzten und noch ein paar neuen gebrauchten  Bändern zum stabilisieren.

http://www.karlplatt.de/2-e_104168.b2b,r_12246.htm

Grüße, Basti

Also: Immer schön aufrechten Fahren, Bäume und Boden meiden - sonst Metzger!


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2010)

Nein.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. April 2010)

wären morgen zwischen 12 und 13:00 Uhr noch jemand am Tiergarten dabei? mtbwolf und deorsum sind schon mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2010)

klingt nach 'nem guten Plan 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. April 2010)

Solange das Wetter den Plan nicht zur nichte macht - schon!


----------



## deorsum (4. April 2010)

ach was, wird schon passen.


----------



## hofschalk (4. April 2010)

Tour oder Freeride?


----------



## sniper4076 (4. April 2010)

a bissi hüppen und den kinder downhill mal so zum einstieg in die saison und danach 3 line dann wären wir so um 12.30 ab oberen tiergarten parkplatz


----------



## hofschalk (4. April 2010)

hmm bin momentan noch im schwabenland. glaub das wird zeitlich knapp. dann viel spass euch. nächsten freitag osternohe?


----------



## MrSnoxx (5. April 2010)

wie schautsn aus is jemand samstag in osternohe? freitag bin ich noch auf der anderen seite vom großen teich


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. April 2010)

Werd dann so kurz nach 12uhr in Richtung Tiergarten aufbrechen. Einen Platz hab ich no frei - falls jemand aus dem Schwabacher Raum möchte???


----------



## hofschalk (5. April 2010)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> wie schautsn aus is jemand samstag in osternohe? freitag bin ich noch auf der anderen seite vom großen teich


also wenns wetter passt spricht nichts dagegen. wirds aber kurzfristig entschieden.


----------



## sniper4076 (5. April 2010)

jo freitag samstag ohnohe wenns wetter passt  bring ma was vom anderen ende der welt mit der herr so ne fox cappi oder monster is jut ja monster is jut schau ma obst was schickes findest geld bekommst dann wennst wieder da bist also samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (6. April 2010)

also ist bei mir mal fest gebucht. hoffe es wird nicht zu siffig.

@reo-fahrer: wie schaut die wochenrestplanung aus: würde spontan mi+do frei bekommen und wetter soll ja klasse werden. noch tendenz vorhanden bei dir?


----------



## hofschalk (6. April 2010)

Ansonsten geb ich die Frage gleich mal an den Rest weiter: Mag jemand mit nach Bad Wildbad fahren? Werd mir Mi/Do spontanfrei nehmen. Das tolle Wetter ausnutzen....

GRuß


----------



## Diva1986 (6. April 2010)

Wir machen uns aufn weg zur dreierline


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. April 2010)

@mtbwolf: hast recht gehabt. Die Lager Wippe zu Sitzstrebe und Wippe zu Hauptrahmen sind total im Ar$$$. Werd mir wohl demnächst neue bestellen. _Hast mir jetzt aber gründlich meinen Urlaub versaut__ - das du gleich immer sowas entdecken musst_.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. April 2010)

Sorry! Aber besser so, als dass es dich zerlegt .......
Das ist der Vorteil von nem Zweitbike - eins hast ja no - auch wenns nich ganz so viel wechsteckt wie des Kona.

Aber ich hab gehört, dass am Sonntag noch irgendso ein Verrückter den Löwensaaldrop mit ner Pike gesprungen ist - also gibts keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. April 2010)

Wie wärs mal wieder mit a bissi treten????  
Steinbruchtour oder so?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. April 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab gehört, dass am Sonntag noch irgendso ein Verrückter den Löwensaaldrop mit ner Pike gesprungen ist - also gibts keine Ausreden mehr!



"*Klickpedale!!!*" - meine Ausrede. Machst du / ihr demnächst eine Steinbrüchleintour, da kenn ich mich zu schlecht aus. Achso das nächste mal, wenn ich von zu Hause aus zum Steinbrüchlein fahr nehm ich Oma´s Navi mit, dann komm ich wenigstens nicht wieder im falschen Stadteil raus, ohne dass ich es nicht bemerke. Bzw. hätte ich dann nicht 1 1/2 Stunden verspätung.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. April 2010)

Ey, ich hab zu erst geschrieben


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. April 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> "*Klickpedale!!!*" - meine Ausrede. Machst du / ihr demnächst eine Steinbrüchleintour, da kenn ich mich zu schlecht aus. Achso das nächste mal, wenn ich von zu Hause aus zum Steinbrüchlein fahr nehm ich Oma´s Navi mit, dann komm ich wenigstens nicht wieder im falschen Stadteil raus, ohne dass ich es nicht bemerke. Bzw. hätte ich dann nicht 1 1/2 Stunden verspätung.



Flats sind schnell montiert 
Ausreden gibts keine!!!

Weiß nich wann ich´s des nächste mal auf Bike schaff. Frau is no bis zum 19.04 daheim. Da muss ich mich noch ein bisschen um sie kümmern. Danach is se ewig auf Reha und ich hab Zeit. 

Bis dahin kannst die Pedale schon mal montieren.
Notfalls kann ich dich ja auch mal am Bahnhof abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. April 2010)

Ach ja, nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub! Falls unter der Woche mal jemand Zeit hat. 
Einen Tag sollte ich zum biken einplanen können. Treten, hupfen .... ganz egal.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. April 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Flats sind schnell montiert
> Ausreden gibts keine!!!
> 
> Weiß nich wann ich´s des nächste mal auf Bike schaff. Frau is no bis zum 19.04 daheim. Da muss ich mich noch ein bisschen um sie kümmern. Danach is se ewig auf Reha und ich hab Zeit.
> ...



Da hab ich doch noch welche parat: Ach ich bin doch so schraubfaul - wie ihr doch alle wisst! Mein Arbeitgeber macht da nicht mit - bin ja schließlich jede 3 Wochen wegen einen Fahradunfall krankgeschrieben! ... Okay ich gebs zu hab, halt einfach zu viel schieß.

Warum vom Bahnhof abholen? Ich fahr doch mit dem Fahrrad bis zum Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. April 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch noch welche parat: Ach ich bin doch so schraubfaul - wie ihr doch alle wisst! Mein Arbeitgeber macht da nicht mit - bin ja schließlich jede 3 Wochen wegen einen Fahradunfall krankgeschrieben! ... Okay ich gebs zu hab, halt einfach zu viel schieß.
> 
> Warum vom Bahnhof abholen? Ich fahr doch mit dem Fahrrad bis zum Steinbrüchlein.



Von Lauf aus? Etz übertreibst scho a weng 
Bist ja am Sonntag kaum den Buck raufgekommen vor lauter keuchen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. April 2010)

Stimmt doch garnicht. Ich hätte sogar kurzfristig mit dir die Bikes  gewechselt. Damit du auchmal mit meinem "superleichtbauuphillbike"  fahren darfst.  Nö ich übertreib net. Wie sollte ich den sonst eine verspätung von 1  1/2 Stunden fertig bringen. schau:





Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> hey, schuldigung nochmal das ich zu spät gekommen bin und euch ein "bisschen" aufgehalten. Hat richtig viel spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich schon von der Hinfahrt völlig schlapp war.
> Hier auf der Karte sieht man wie ich mich verfahren hab, weil ich keine richtige Karte dabei hatte. Einfahach der grünen Linie folgen, dannach der helblauen, der fetten roten Linie und die blaue Linie ist die auf der ich mich verfahren hab. Die Rote Linie ist die auf der ich eigentlich fahren wollte.
> Ich hab auch erst viel zu spät gemerkt das ich im falschen Stadteil von Nürnberg gelandet bin. So musste ich halt über 10 km mehr auf mich nehmen.


----------



## sniper4076 (7. April 2010)

euch tret ich immernoch alle in boden


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. April 2010)

Stimmt! Kommt nur drauf an in welcher Art und Weise du uns in den Boden trittst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2010)

Kurze Durchsage aus Bad Wildbad: Strecke absolut trocken, geiles Wetter, bislang keine ernsten Verluste 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (7. April 2010)

sehr schön dann macht weiter so


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2010)

Gibt ne Menge cooler Bilder, brauch nur mal gscheites Interweb incl. Speicherkartenleser, dann Lade ich die hier hoch. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## m-rider (7. April 2010)

klasse jungs mein neid sei mit euch. war heute mal in der polnischen szene unterwegs..ja polnisch, auch nicht schlecht..die sind genauso nicht dicht wie wir..nur versteht man sie nicht

ist der hofschalk mit in badwildbad?
peaty sorry das mit fahren nix wird, dein decal hab ich aber schon. schaun wir mal wann wir uns mal übern weg fahren.

schniper wat wolltest du heute? war mit polnischem radfahren beschäftigt


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. April 2010)

Wie ist die DH Strecke im Vergleich zum Oko und Geißkopf?


----------



## sniper4076 (7. April 2010)

hatte ne berufliche frage wegen meinem arsch exauftraggeber wie sich da paar sachen verhalten! 
zwergy bad wildbad muss anspruchsvoller sein wie oko und geiß


----------



## m-rider (7. April 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> hatte ne berufliche frage wegen meinem arsch exauftraggeber wie sich da paar sachen verhalten!


 
geklärt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2010)

Ist halt fast permanent Oko-Steinfelder in brauchbar steil. Es fehlt quasi das Flachstück wie am Oko. Oben geht's ein paar Meter flach, dann 90% Steine-Wurzel-Geballer und unten raus geht's wieder ein paar Meter einfacher.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (8. April 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Wie ist die DH Strecke im Vergleich zum Oko und Geißkopf?


back from gehacke im schwarzwald. tja, der reo-fahrer hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt.
nach den 2 tagen freu ich mich, wenn der leichte oko-downhill wieder aufmacht 
also dh1/ixs in wildbad ist nach dem ersten schreck eigentlich ganz cool. 
dh2 sind wir heute dann mal abge"schoben". das hat schon 5 mal gereicht.

wie sieht denn die we-osternohe-planung aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2010)

ein paar Bilder:




















Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2010)

irgendwie sieht das auf den bildern viel einfacher aus, als es war


----------



## MrSnoxx (9. April 2010)

joa ähm gute frage was die onohe planung sagt ^^ ich wär dabei denk ich


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2010)

also kann morgen nur vormittags. wobei da eh weniger los is denk ich mal. evtl dann nochmal so nachmittag. 

kann jemand nen 34.9mm roten hope-sattelklemme gebrauchen. grad gekauft, aber cube-rohr ist wohl zu dick, obwohl innendurchmesser passt. aber beim montageversuch leider unumtauschbar gemacht.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. April 2010)

hier  ich könnte ihn gut gebrauchen - wollte mir die Hope Sattelkemme sowieso zulegen. Was willst du den dafür haben?


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2010)

bist dir sicher, dass 34,9 passt? wenn ja, kannst sie gerne haben.
hab vom montageversuch halt minimale spuren hinterlassen. aber zum glück nur an der unterseite.
stellst mir nen kasten bier her, dann passt das


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. April 2010)

Ja, da bin ich mir sicher. 

was ihr immer wollt: der eine will nen Apfel der andere einen Kasten Bier....
Ne, mit nen Kasten Bier kann ich leider nicht dienen, was würdest du den sonnst noch annehmen.


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2010)

dann gib mir ne osternohe-punktekarte (alternativ 14).....die jugend heutzutage...kein bier daheim


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. April 2010)

Okay!

Kann mich morgen jemand noch Osternohe mitnehmen, wenn er noch nen Platz frei hat.


----------



## deorsum (9. April 2010)

hm, bei uns ist leider schon voll.
Wann seid ihr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. April 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Okay!
> 
> Kann mich morgen jemand noch Osternohe mitnehmen, wenn er noch nen Platz frei hat.



ich werd auch schon mitgenommen...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (9. April 2010)

Bei uns leider auch voll werden morgen kurz vor 12 ne Whg. Anschauen danach kommen wir war heut schon fett geil geile neue Sachen dabei und muss sagen geil geil geil paar neue Sachen heut gefahren auf der freeride und morgen kommt die dh drann  also spätestens 13.00 sind wir drausen freu freu


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. April 2010)

Wann kommt den der rest? Dann versuch ich mal meine Eltern zu überreden mich da hinzufahren. Nach Hause komm ich dann schon irgendwie.


----------



## deorsum (9. April 2010)

wir kommen so um 11 uhr denk ich


----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2010)

also ich schau gleich in der früh hin. hoffe da ist noch nicht so viel los. muss nachmittags leider weiter. wenn um halb 10 in nbg sein kannst, kannst scho mitfahren peaty  nur heim musst halt irgendwie anders, wenn du länger bleiben willst


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. April 2010)

wäre nicht schlecht. Aber warum müsste ich in ngb sein? Du fährst doch über die Autobahn nach Osternohe, oder nicht? Da liegt Lauf genau auf den Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (9. April 2010)

stimmt. sag mal an wo...


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. April 2010)

Gelöscht


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. April 2010)

Jo also ich werd auch zwischen 10 und 11 in osternohe sein - wahrscheinlich eher 11 wenn ich so richtung uhr blicke.
also bis moin denn


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. April 2010)

Die Lager hab ich jetzt getauscht. Die alten Lager hab ich mal aufgemacht => in einen war wirklich nur noch Sand drinnen. 
Voller Vorfreude hab ich die Wippe wieder festgeschraubt (mit Drehmomentschlüssel) => "Knack" hat es gemacht und dann war die Schraube und das Gewinde der Sitzstrebe kaputt.Einer der Vorbesitzer des Rahmens hat wohl das Gewinde schoneinmal kaputt gemacht und mit HeliCoil repariert. Das nimmt irgendwie kein Ende - kaum ist das eine Teil repariert, schon ist das andere kaputt. Jetzt knackt der Hinterbau schonmal nicht mehr.


----------



## hofschalk (14. April 2010)

so ein mist...hoffe du bekommst das wieder ordentlich hin. wenn nicht, ich hab ja noch ein northshore im angebot 

@m-rider: werd wohl samstag schon wieder da sein. ich meld mich dann


----------



## sniper4076 (14. April 2010)

jo an irgendeinem tag am woend sind wir auch draußen so zwischen malochen und umziehen


----------



## m-rider (15. April 2010)

also ich bin sicher samstag in onohe..kommt denn vieleicht noch wer?


----------



## Diva1986 (15. April 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> also ich bin sicher samstag in onohe..kommt denn vieleicht noch wer?



Ich denke wenn das Wetter passt sind wir auch Samstag draußen. Der ganz große Umzug wird wohl nächste Woche statt finden.


----------



## hofschalk (15. April 2010)

bin auch dabei, wenns nicht saut


----------



## sniper4076 (15. April 2010)

schaut euch des mal an : 
* [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KFKt5ssP1g&feature=related"]YouTube- GRIP - Ken Block im Subaru Impereza WRX STI mit 530 PS[/nomedia]*

ach ja und wenns wetter passt samstag onohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (15. April 2010)

wetter soll klasse werden..also auf auf nach o-nohe


----------



## m-rider (15. April 2010)

DAS VIDEO...HAAAAAAAMMER


----------



## sniper4076 (15. April 2010)

na dann mal hoffen das kohle morgen drauf ist dann sind ma mit am start weil markler usw ziemliches loch gerissen hat


----------



## m-rider (16. April 2010)

kenn ich


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. April 2010)

Werde wohl am Nachmittag mal  kurz mit dem Pitch in Osternohe vorbeischauen, aber nur auf Tour, wenn ich morgen noch Zeit finde. Dann kann ich dort mal meine Kamera ausprobieren.


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2010)

werd morgen ab 10 am Lift sein...zumindest wenn ich aus dem Bett komme


----------



## m-rider (16. April 2010)

so gegen 11-12 werd ich aufschlagen


----------



## hofschalk (16. April 2010)

alles weicheier   bis dann


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. April 2010)

Auf wen war das den Bitte bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (16. April 2010)

ich glaub auf uns

wenn du morgen da bist peaty vergiss bitte nicht deine aufkleber bei mir abzuholen. bring die morgen mit


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. April 2010)

Ich muss schon um halb 8 an unserer Baustelle rumwerkeln - also nichts weichei. Dann bleibt halt nur noch der ktm als weichei übrig.
Werde ich machen wenn ich kommen sollte. Kommt halt drauf an wann ich los kann. Bleibt ihr den ganzen Tag da?


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2010)

Also ich hab etz Feierabend fahr grad von der Baustelle weg also Fall ich als weichei raus  wir werden auch zwischen 11-12 drausen sein.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. April 2010)

Ist jemand am Sonntag am Buck oder Osternohe?


----------



## m-rider (16. April 2010)

wie?ich bin jetzt ein weichei?..toll


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2010)

Tja einer is immer der doofe . Hast du des W schon gedruckt? Weil ich mess es ezz dann nochmal vorsichtshalber und tipp dir ne SMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (16. April 2010)

brauchst du nich. ich hab ein komplett neues gemacht. das wird drauf gehauen


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2010)

Ah ok wenn der Team Chef des bestimmt wird's so gemacht


----------



## deorsum (16. April 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Sonntag am Buck oder Osternohe?


 
Ich denk schon, dass ich kann. Wohin mal schauen.


----------



## deorsum (23. April 2010)

Fährt wer am Sonntag nach Osternohe?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. April 2010)

Eventuell, schon. Jemand morgen am Buck?


----------



## Diva1986 (23. April 2010)

Wir wollen Sonntag auch raus nach Osternohe. Bisschen vom Umzugsstress ablenken


----------



## hofschalk (23. April 2010)

morgen arbeiten. sonntag evtl fahren. aber noch nicht sicher. evtl auch nur tour. schönes we


----------



## _tom_ (23. April 2010)

ich bin am sonntag ab ca 10:00 da ^^ evtl kommt noch der remedy killer mit ^^ ich muss mir nurnoch irgendwo nen brustpanzer besorgen ^^ die bikebranche wird wohl nie vorm saisonstart liefern können .... ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (24. April 2010)

hätte noch ein ungewaschenes oneal im angebot aber weilst das du bist kanns ich ja heut noch waschen! sind morgen sicher draußen lg wir


----------



## Diva1986 (24. April 2010)

_tom_ schrieb:


> ich bin am sonntag ab ca 10:00 da ^^ evtl kommt noch der remedy killer mit ^^ ich muss mir nurnoch irgendwo nen brustpanzer besorgen ^^ die bikebranche wird wohl nie vorm saisonstart liefern können .... ^^



Sohnemann ich bin begeistert!  bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (24. April 2010)

_tom_ schrieb:


> ^^ evtl kommt noch der remedy killer mit ^^ i



der von der flowline  

ich werd dieses we mal osternohe auslassen und bisschen selber treten gehen. vielleicht finden sich ja für morgen noch mitstreiter..


----------



## Diva1986 (24. April 2010)

Denk an dein Knie! Danach ist das Gejammer wieder groß ... Da ist Liftffahren gesünder


----------



## hofschalk (24. April 2010)

witzigerweise nicht. hatte die woche keine probleme...wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## _tom_ (25. April 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> hätte noch ein ungewaschenes oneal im angebot aber weilst das du bist kanns ich ja heut noch waschen! sind morgen sicher draußen lg wir



das wär cool. unbedingt waschen musstes net- meine protectoren haben auch immer nen wohltuhenden duft ^^ soll nicht heißen dass ich da drauf steh oder so ^^ ergo lieber stinkend als kaputt ^^ falls dus doch noch gewaschen hast  - morgen hats ca 22°C also ich würds auch durchn fahrtwind trocknen ^^



Diva1986 schrieb:


> Sohnemann ich bin begeistert!  bis morgen


jou freut mich auch endlich wieder mal zumindest ein ganzes rad zu haben ^^ das auch fährt und total komplett ist und nix fehlt ^^



hofschalk schrieb:


> der von der flowline



jap genau der ^^ mal sehen der is heut auf ner party gelandet - schaunwermal ob er morgen pünktlich da ist ... ^^


----------



## deorsum (30. April 2010)

ist morgen wer in osternohe?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (30. April 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> ist morgen wer in osternohe?



kommt aufs Wetter an. Soll ja sch..... werden
Bei strahlenden Sonnenschein höchstwahrscheinlich schon


----------



## _tom_ (1. Mai 2010)

ich mach mich mal auf den weg


----------



## sniper4076 (1. Mai 2010)

Wir müssen den Rest von der alten Whg. Machen  aber evtl morgen.


----------



## _tom_ (1. Mai 2010)

jou weiss bescheid 

- morgen wär auch cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. Mai 2010)

fahr etz auch  mal nen Sprung nach Onohe. Zum reinschnuppern nachm Winter 

1 Platz hätt ich no frei - wer die nächsten 30min fertig wird und sich meldet


----------



## hofschalk (3. Mai 2010)

diese woche jemand zufällig nen freien tag zum bischofsmaisen? falls regen mal ne pause macht?


----------



## m-rider (4. Mai 2010)

ich nichwie ist es bei uns nächste woche? da will ich auf alle fälle


----------



## hofschalk (4. Mai 2010)

ka. haben am sa arbeit bekommen. aber so wie ich das verstanden hab dann nächste woche ab mi frei.


----------



## Diva1986 (5. Mai 2010)

Wo ist nur das schöne Wetter hin


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Wo ist nur das schöne Wetter hin



also am Oko wars grad net schlecht  nur bissl frisch. Um 10 Uhr 3°. Bin 4 mal gefahren und dann hab ich noch ne Stunde die NewLine ausgebuddelt.

Wäre am Freitag jemand am Geißkopf dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (5. Mai 2010)

jaa ich bin dabei..aber leider hab ich mein dh-bike nich mit. also hofschalk wenn nächste woche ab mittwoch frei ist, dann heißt es einmal oko und einmal geißkopf!!! verstanden?

hab mir jetzt auch ein tourenhardtail gegönnt. nix besonderes(kein AM o. enduro) aber mal was zum berge auch hoch fahren.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Mai 2010)

Brauch jemand ein seeeeehr schönes SX Trail? 

Ab sofort FOR SALE


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Mai 2010)

Ne, das machste jetzt nicht wirklich?! Hätte ich dich nur nicht mein Kona fahren lassen.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Mai 2010)

ja ja du alleine bist Schuld an meinem finanziellen Untergang! 

Hab mir heut scho a Bike reserviert 

Is nun nur noch vom SX Verkauf abhängig.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Mai 2010)

Welches den wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

wie herr m-rider? kommst dann mit deinem bergauf-fully oder was? hat keiner zuviel stunden oder zuwenig arbeit, um mich am freitag zu unterstützen? 
ausser wetter wird siffig, aber dem bericht trau ich nimmer, nachdem heute oko schnee fallen sollte aber sonne da war


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. Mai 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Welches den wenn man fragen darf?



is no Geheim 
Vielleicht wirds ja nix - wenns SX nich verkauft wird


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir heute schon in den Kopf gesetzt, das Zumbi vom thaper zu kaufen, nachdem dessen Saison ja leider beendet ist. Muss aber dann auch leider auf meinen Lohnsteuerausgleich warten


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Mai 2010)

ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das SX Trial nicht verkauft wird.

Das werden jetzt ja immer mehr DH Bikes hier.


----------



## hofschalk (5. Mai 2010)

Leider reichen die Finanzen wohl nicht. Aber bissl rumspinnen kann man ja mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Mai 2010)

verkaufts du dann auch noch dein Bighit, wenn du das Zumbie kaufen würdest?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Mai 2010)

Oh ja a Zumbi is auch nich schlecht. Auf die Schnarchnasen vom Finanzamt warte ich auch!
Was isn mitm Thaper?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Mai 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das SX Trial nicht verkauft wird.
> 
> Das werden jetzt ja immer mehr DH Bikes hier.



Das ist immer ne Preisfrage. Verschenken möchte ich es halt auch nicht. 
Morgen oder Freitag mach ich mal Fotos


----------



## hofschalk (6. Mai 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Oh ja a Zumbi is auch nich schlecht. Auf die Schnarchnasen vom Finanzamt warte ich auch!
> Was isn mitm Thaper?


Der hat sich seine Schulter kaputt gemacht. Wird in 2 Wochen operiert. So..ich geh mal in die Therme, wenn das Wetter einen schon nicht raus lässt.


----------



## m-rider (6. Mai 2010)

du und dh bike und dann noch ein zumbi...könnte ne int saison werden


----------



## hofschalk (6. Mai 2010)

scho ge  aber ne, das verschiebe ich auf nächstes jahr. dieses jahr wird noch das biggi gerockt.
suche immer noch mitgeisskopfer morgen. wetter soll ganz passabel sein


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Mai 2010)

Leider Baustelle danach onohe und Samstag bissi trainieren für nächstes woend freu freu muss ja den teamchefe stolz machen


----------



## MrSnoxx (6. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema nächstes Wochenede - hast du eig sowas wie nen Zeitplan also ab wann ich meine Startnummer holen kann etc?oder hast du nen plan wos sowas gibt?


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich Ruf dich später an  fahr grad auf schwiegerpapa Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (6. Mai 2010)

oukai geht klar


----------



## hofschalk (6. Mai 2010)

der Thaper har mal folgenden Rahmen in den Ring geworfen:

würde mir auch sehr gefallen, aber muss man aus polen schicken lassen (schon email geschrieben  ) und glaub der rahmen ist mir zu klein...

ansonsten 1250 rahmen mit elka-dämpfer


----------



## sniper4076 (7. Mai 2010)

Jo is schick das Dingen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. Mai 2010)

so falls jemand nen Interessenten für ein schönes SX hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=270826


----------



## hofschalk (7. Mai 2010)

soo, back from geißkopf. bedingungen gingen eigentlich. dank meines regenoveralls von innen mehr nass geworden als von aussen 

dh war oben ganz schön sumpfig, freeride war gut zu fahren. leider an irgend nem stein hängen geblieben, so dass auch die steinschutzfolie nix mehr gebracht hat....kurz vor delle


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Mai 2010)

so kurzer trainingsstand neuer step up step down gefallen beide boxen mal gemacht und die großen tables auf der DH sind auch geschichte  wenns wetter morgen passt wird extrem DH gemacht ggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Mai 2010)

will jemand morgen mitkommen an den Oko? Hätte noch Platz im Auto.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Mai 2010)

Muss morgen in die Kirche. Kommunion vom Grossen. Oko wäre schöner


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Mai 2010)

So. SX is verkauft. Ein bisschen traurig bin ich schon 

Etz bin ich kurzzeitig Bergabfahrradlos. 

Wer is na am Sonntag im BP Onohe?


----------



## Diva1986 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich zum Fotografieren..


----------



## hofschalk (14. Mai 2010)

vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei..falls ich net selber irgendwo auf dem bock bin


----------



## MrSnoxx (14. Mai 2010)

jo ich werd wohl auch am starts ein am sonntag


----------



## hofschalk (14. Mai 2010)

du musst ja au fahren....ich chill glaub und löte mich weg..falls die bank mir geld gibt. geldbeutel verloren im dienst


----------



## MrSnoxx (14. Mai 2010)

jo klingt doch nach nem plan ^^ wetter soll ja sogar halbwegs nett werden aber mal schaun


----------



## sniper4076 (17. Mai 2010)

so ersten bilder sind online vom woend von mir  und sau geil wars!


----------



## MrSnoxx (17. Mai 2010)

Jo war in der tat n geiles wochenende - nächstes jahr bin ich sicher wieder am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. Mai 2010)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Jo war in der tat n geiles wochenende - nächstes jahr bin ich sicher wieder am start



Wie schnell war denn das Eisenross unterwegs? Welchen Platz hast gemacht?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> so ersten bilder sind online vom woend von mir  und sau geil wars!



Und auf welchen Platz bist du gelandet? Was wurde eigentlicfh an der Strecke verändert.


@reo-fahrer, hofschakl oder ktm: Habt ihr auch immer so fiese schmerzen an den fingern, wenn ihr am Ochsenkopf unterwegs seit? Hab meine Hände garnicht mehr vom Lenker runterbekommen. Macht aufjedenfall keinen Spaß wenn man bei jeder gelegenheit auf der Strecke ne Pause einlegt.


----------



## MrSnoxx (17. Mai 2010)

Mein Eisenross und ich hams letzendlich in 2:06 nach unten geschafft - ergab denn den Platz 23 von 68 also ganz zufriedenstellend


----------



## sniper4076 (17. Mai 2010)

bei mir wars nur ne 2,22 und platz 18 von 26 aber bin zufrieden damit snoxxi is ja noch jünger wie ich 

@ snoxx von dir gibbet geile bilder


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. Mai 2010)

Respekt an Beide!

Wenn ich mal nen Downhiller hab mach ich mal ne eigene Zeitmessung auf der DH-Strecke in Onohe


----------



## hofschalk (17. Mai 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> @reo-fahrer, hofschakl oder ktm: Habt ihr auch immer so fiese schmerzen an den fingern, wenn ihr am Ochsenkopf unterwegs seit? Hab meine Hände garnicht mehr vom Lenker runterbekommen. Macht aufjedenfall keinen Spaß wenn man bei jeder gelegenheit auf der Strecke ne Pause einlegt.



jo, oko tut bei mir auch immer weh. aber hat sich schon gebessert. brauch mittlerweile nur noch eine pause


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt bei 2 1/2 Pausen - das Ziel sind erstmal 2 Pausen.
Der deorsum hat die Pausen immer mitten in der Strecke absolviert. Immer wenn man ihn aufgefunden hat, hat lag er in den Steinfeldern rum, oder welzte sich in den Schlammgruben    ^^ - trotzdem war er schneller.


----------



## deorsum (17. Mai 2010)

und ich versuchs mal ohne sturz und ohne was kaputt zu machen


----------



## hofschalk (17. Mai 2010)

wetter ist ja leider wieder mist diese woche. glaube bmais am do fällt buchstäblich auch ins wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. Mai 2010)

Aber Freitag bis Sonntag soll es ja schön werden.


----------



## deorsum (17. Mai 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Der deorsum hat die Pausen immer mitten in der Strecke absolviert. Immer wenn man ihn aufgefunden hat, hat lag er in den Steinfeldern rum, oder welzte sich in den Schlammgruben    ^^ - trotzdem war er schneller.


und jetzt hab ich ein paar blaue flecken und das ganze zeug 

außerdem sollen schlammbäder gesund sein


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. Mai 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich ein paar blaue flecken und das ganze zeug


Hab nur gedacht dein Bremshebel ist schlecht dran^^. Ich hab nur einen und die Nase ist zum Glück nicht blau geworden.


----------



## deorsum (17. Mai 2010)

der bremshebel auch
am oberschenkel hab ich einen ca handgroßen bluterguss

zum glück ist dir da nicht mehr passiert


----------



## MrSnoxx (17. Mai 2010)

wo gibts bilder von mir sascha?


----------



## sniper4076 (17. Mai 2010)

schau ma im onohe forum die letzte und vorletzte seite da haben etliche bilder hochgeladen da bist du dabei und auch beim tabibuschua der hat dich au erwischt am start am lehmhaufen 
hab dich sogar irgendwo makiert wart ma ich schau ma und editier dann nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Mai 2010)

So, wenn alles klappt bist du morgen meines 

Vielleicht wage ich mich dann auch mal an den Ochsenkopf - mit ner Doppelbrücke kann ja nix mehr passieren 

http://www.***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/giant-glory-1-2010-mountain-bike.jpg


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2010)

mein Bighit ist grade abgeholt worden 

@Speci-Fan: hast du die weichen Federn von der 888 noch? Wenn du die loswerden willst, hätte ich evtl. nen Käufer.

@Markus: gute Wahl, so ein Rad fahren nur die echten Profis 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hofschalk (19. Mai 2010)

optimal markus, dann am freitag oko ?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Mai 2010)

Ha ha muss arbeiten 

und Samstag auch - das Leben ist einfach ungerecht


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Mai 2010)

@reo-fahrer: Ja die Federn habe ich noch.
@mtb-wolf: Schaut super aus. Eine 888 würde aber besser zum Rahmen passen - willst du meine .


----------



## sniper4076 (19. Mai 2010)

na endlich kauft der sich mal ein richtiges bike 
werd ein onohe woend machen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (19. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> na endlich kauft der sich mal ein richtiges bike
> werd ein onohe woend machen



Wieso ein richtiges Bike? Is fei kein kona


----------



## sniper4076 (19. Mai 2010)

ne aber mal was zum fahren für erwachsene


----------



## hofschalk (19. Mai 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ha ha muss arbeiten
> 
> und Samstag auch - das Leben ist einfach ungerecht



ach am samstag muss ich auch arbeiten. sonntag irgendwas in planung? muss erst abends ran. 
wollte morgen eigentlich mitm m-rider an geißkopf, aber so wies aussieht macht mir mein herr schnupfen nen strich durch die rechnung


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2010)

Sonntag werd ich wohl mit ein paar Leuten in Osternohe sein, schon ab 10. Montag dann wohl Oko.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (19. Mai 2010)

samstag sonntag sind wir auch osternohe evtl sogar scho freitag kommt aufs wetter an oder dann halt tiergarten


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2010)

kommt halt am Sonntag mit an den Oko, Kraftausdauertraining für'n Semmering


----------



## hofschalk (19. Mai 2010)

Wie jetzt? Oko oder osternohe?


----------



## sniper4076 (19. Mai 2010)

ne oko is für frau noch nix des is noch nr zu hoch für sie  aber montag wäre ich mit dabei wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde ^^. nur woend is onohe des is sicher


----------



## hofschalk (20. Mai 2010)

Ach ob Sie jetz am oko sitzt oder in onohe ist doch eigentlich wurscht ;-p 
Ich meinte den reo, weil er einmal oko und einmal onohe geschrieben hat.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, sorry: Sonntag Osternohe, Montag Oko. Das ist der Plan, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitmachen.


----------



## deorsum (20. Mai 2010)

zum oko muss ich demnächst auch nochmal


----------



## m-rider (20. Mai 2010)

ihiich war jaha heut am geißkohopf und ihr alle jaha nihichtschön schlammig und keiner unterwegs, nur ich und der wald..mei wie romantisch

glückwunsch zu deinem 'riesen'- mtb-wolf. das wird ja mal ne saison..soviel downhiller.

hoffe man fährt sich mal wieder über den weg


----------



## Diva1986 (20. Mai 2010)

Wo ich Sitze ist egal? Sei froh dass ich das erst jetzt lese sonst hätte ich dir heute in den hintern getretten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (20. Mai 2010)

Mid haddem doppel-D


----------



## Diva1986 (20. Mai 2010)

So sieht's aus!!!!!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (20. Mai 2010)

so nun ist es mein 

Der Sommer kann anfangen!


----------



## Diva1986 (20. Mai 2010)

Schick schick! Dann lass uns zwei mal die "mumu-Strecken" fahren


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Mai 2010)

in 30 min gehts nach onohe freu


----------



## hofschalk (22. Mai 2010)

sauberes gerät.
falls ich es schaff, nachm fussi nicht mehr in die stadt zu gehen ist morgen auch mal wieder biken geplant. aber no ka, ob tour oder park.

wieviel ist denn mittlerweile so in osternohe los?
hab irgendwie keinen bock auf anstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (22. Mai 2010)

Hat morgen zufällig jemand lust ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Mai 2010)

Heut war nix los in onohe hoffe wird morgen genauso. Wir sind auf jedenfall ab in der früh drausen bin bissi Strecke ausbessern  wenn sie es heut nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. Mai 2010)

hat jemand zufällig nen Laufradsatz mit roten Hope Pro2 Naben???


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Mai 2010)

Ja ich warum


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2010)

Ich auch. 
Dein LRS vom vom Glory ist nicht zufällig leichter als meiner mit Hope Pro2, sapim Race und Sun Single EQ 31 + Messingnippel? 
Sieht so aus als wären das die gleichen Felgen, als wohl eher kaum. Leichtere Naben bringens nicht. Ist der Überhaupt 135 Einbaubreite hinten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2010)

Nein, ist 150x12mm


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Mai 2010)

Hätte gerne so einen schön knatternden LRS
Vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 150x12

Tausch wäre auch möglich

@MTBermLuS - kann mich gar nich erinnern, dass dei Nabe so schön gerattert hat???


Ich glaub ich setz mal ne Suchanzeige in den Bikemarkt


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Mai 2010)

Da ist/war ordentlich fett drin. Musste sie erst einfahren. Jetzt ist sie schon lauter.
PS: gleiches Spiel gleicher Ort, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Diesmal hatte ich aber 2 Schläuche ohne Löcher dabei. 
Mehr Druck hatte ich auch.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Mai 2010)

Will mir jemand meine Mz 888 mit Zug- und Druckstufe (Baujahr 06 / Innenleben 05) abkaufen, bzw. kennt jemand jemanden der eine 888 sucht?


----------



## hofschalk (25. Mai 2010)

Hou, warum willst Sie loshaben? Was kommt sonst rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. Mai 2010)

Ne schmalbrüstige Boxxer


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Mai 2010)

jaja, die 888 hat auch nur 35 mm Standrohre. Die 888 schluckt zwar alles was im Weg liegt, aber sie rauscht auch leider bei Stufen, Kurven schnell mal durch den Federweg.

Hofschalk, mtbwolf wollt ihr sie haben


----------



## sniper4076 (25. Mai 2010)

würde se halt mal richtig einstellen dickeres öl rein usw! weil ich hab die probleme nich und bring sie öfters in grenzbereich  mittlerweilen! und schwerer wie du bin ich auch


----------



## hofschalk (25. Mai 2010)

Wollt Grad fragen, ob du das gelesen hast, oder selber bemerkt? Danke ich behalte meine rc2x. Wenn neue Gabel, dann kommt auch das passende Rad dazu


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Mai 2010)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Das Problem ist das trotzdem 2 cm ungenutzt bleiben. An weichere Federn komm ich auch nicht rann  . 

Du hast doch selber geschrieben das das Innenleben deiner 888 von 09 ist, oder? Spielt vielleicht auch eine Rolle.


----------



## sniper4076 (25. Mai 2010)

ahso du nutzt 2 cm nicht dann dünneres öl! ja bestimmt weil ich andere buchsen drinn hab wie du aber du kannst es auch ganz schlau machen und den lieben tom gaaaaanz lieb fragen ob er sie dir serviced und passen macht der macht das bestimmt nachdem er peggys und meine gemacht hat


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Mai 2010)

Brauch eher weichere Federn und dickeres Öl, denke ich.


----------



## sniper4076 (25. Mai 2010)

ne weil peggy hat auch die weicheste feder drinn und sie is noch zu straff da meinte tom dünneres öl rein!
und wennst ma richtig fix unterwegs bist nimmt sich die bomber auch die letzten 2 cm wenns ses braucht


----------



## mtbwolf77 (28. Mai 2010)

Wie schauts denn nächsten Donnerstag (Feiertag) aus? Düsen wahrscheinlich zum Geißkopf. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (29. Mai 2010)

....und lass mal den Ölstand checken, Patrick. Wenn da nur a bissl zuviel Öl drin ist, nutzt die Gabel nicht den ganzen Weg.
Auch nie zwei Werte auf einmal ändern (Federhärte und Öl), danach weißt Du nicht mehr wohers kommt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn nächsten Donnerstag (Feiertag) aus? Düsen wahrscheinlich zum Geißkopf. Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?



Hm, gute Idee eigentlich


----------



## crazymondo (29. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich???? 
Klar ne gute Idee....kann nur nicht :-(((

Wenn jemand ein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 in Gr. L braucht, bei mir melden...unter den eBay Links steht auch der Link zur eBay-Auktion


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Mai 2010)

Fährt von denen die am Donnerstag mitfahren, jemand zufällig durch Lauf, Mögeldorf (Bahnhof), Hbf.... durch und hat noch nen Platz frei?

So Gabel wurde jetzt nicht gekauft, wobei ich immer noch überlege...
Hinterbau hat auch kein Spiel mehr, nachdem ich 2 Tage verbracht habe die Hauptlager zu wechseln.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. Mai 2010)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Eigentlich????
> Klar ne gute Idee....kann nur nicht :-(((
> 
> Wenn jemand ein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 in Gr. L braucht, bei mir melden...unter den eBay Links steht auch der Link zur eBay-Auktion



Wieso Verkauf? Gehts nur noch bergab?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2010)

Nee, der hat doch etz auch a Rennradl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (29. Mai 2010)

Hehehehehe.....

Nene, ich hab doch das TREK Fuel EX aus den Staaten mitgenommen und das reicht für Touren hier vollkommen, da braucht man keine 16cm Federweg.
Für die Bikeparks bin ich ja gerüstet...und ja, ein Rennrad hab ich auch .


----------



## mtbwolf77 (31. Mai 2010)

Du bist ja noch verrückter wie ich 
coole Sammlung

ach ja ich hätte gern ein Trek Scratch, falls du mal wieder in den Staaten bist und nen Platz im Handgepäck frei hast


----------



## mtbwolf77 (31. Mai 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Hm, gute Idee eigentlich



Wie schauts etz am Donnerstag aus? Fährst mit`?
Ich warte etz noch mal das Wetter ab. Soll ja am Geißkopf bis Donnerstag regnen 

Mal schaun wie es am Mittwoch ist. 
Sonst gehts am Do nach Onohe - da soll ab Mittwoch die Sonne scheinen.

Was is na das für ein sch...... Sommer!!!!!!!


----------



## hofschalk (31. Mai 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Was is na das für ein sch...... Sommer!!!!!!!


Word. Daran merkt man das ich frei hab. Es regnet. Und am we wieder Arbeit. Hoffe ja das es no Sommer wird. Hat jemand nach den Ferien Zeit?


----------



## sniper4076 (31. Mai 2010)

wir evtl auch donnerstag nachmittag onohe muss schauen wie nachdienst wird und ich ausm bett komm


----------



## mtbwolf77 (31. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> wir evtl auch donnerstag nachmittag onohe muss schauen wie nachdienst wird und ich ausm bett komm



wie ausm Bett komm?
Ausschlafen is für Mädchen


----------



## sniper4076 (31. Mai 2010)

ich muss von 20.00 - 8.00 arbeiten! und ab donnerstag abend bis sonntag durcharbeiten und bin etz in einem alter wo mann schlaf braucht


----------



## m-rider (4. Juni 2010)

mal mein 'bis-zur-hochzeits-fahrverbot'-projekt


----------



## hofschalk (4. Juni 2010)

Hui echt subba !


----------



## Diva1986 (4. Juni 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> mal mein 'bis-zur-hochzeits-fahrverbot'-projekt



Oha, nicht schlecht! Sieht ja jetzt wieder ganz anders auch. Hat aber auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2010)

Sind morgen am Oko.

Falls noch jemand spontan Zeit und Lust hat ....... einen freien Platz hab ich noch.
Abfahrt Schwabach - Zwischenstop Lauf. Start ca 8.30 - 9Uhr


----------



## hofschalk (12. Juni 2010)

Wie schauts am Montag aus? Morgen wie immer Arbeit.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juni 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Montag aus? Morgen wie immer Arbeit.



Montag wird gearbeitet! Ihr habt scho nen komischen Job 

Hab aber ab August nen neuen job und dann evtl auch mal unter der Woche den einen oder anderen Tag frei.

Hast du den LRS vom Per etz nicht genommen?

DC Gabel will der SpecializedFan verchecken - ne 888


----------



## hofschalk (12. Juni 2010)

Hätte ich schon, aber der spack hat sich anders überlegt. Ne 888 mag ich net. Leider bin ich ab 15. August weg aus nbg  :-(


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Juni 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Hätte ich schon, aber der spack hat sich anders überlegt. Ne 888 mag ich net. Leider bin ich ab 15. August weg aus nbg  :-(



Ooooooooh - wohin treibt dich der Job?
Wahrscheinlich für länger?


----------



## deorsum (13. Juni 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Sind morgen am Oko.
> 
> Falls noch jemand spontan Zeit und Lust hat ....... einen freien Platz hab ich noch.
> Abfahrt Schwabach - Zwischenstop Lauf. Start ca 8.30 - 9Uhr


 
ich würd so gern mit, aber die bremse ist immer noch kaputt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Juni 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> ich würd so gern mit, aber die bremse ist immer noch kaputt



Bremse???

Wir fahren DH - da braucht man keine Bremse 

kein Alternativrad? Alternativbremse?


----------



## deorsum (13. Juni 2010)

Na unten muss ich doch auch zum stehen kommen

Ich hab nur noch ein Hardtail.
Aber damit zum Oko, ich weiß nicht so recht.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Juni 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> Na unten muss ich doch auch zum stehen kommen
> 
> Ich hab nur noch ein Hardtail.
> Aber damit zum Oko, ich weiß nicht so recht.



Ne Hardtail is nix

Dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal

Bis morgen 9Uhr kannst no ne PM schreiben - falls du mit willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ooooooooh - wohin treibt dich der Job?
> Wahrscheinlich für länger?



Wohin steht noch nicht fest. Nur dass es nicht mfr. Ist. Vermutlich einiges weiter südlich. Und Minimum 3 Jahre


----------



## deorsum (13. Juni 2010)

Denk ich auch. Mitm Izimu gings sehr gut, bis ich im Steinfeld lag.

Beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall.

Eher nicht. Leider.


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2010)

So ein Mist. gerade erfahren, dass ich doch evtl hätte frei haben können. Leider 4 Std zu spät :-(

Naja, auf in die Arbeit


----------



## m-rider (13. Juni 2010)

haha ich hab ja frei


----------



## sniper4076 (13. Juni 2010)

des gibst etz erst bekannt du sau und wenn ma dich anruft gehst auch nimma rann! so wird des nix der herr


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> haha ich hab ja frei


HAHA, du darfst aber net fahren, sondern nur kleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (13. Juni 2010)

du sollst arbeiten und nich mit deinem handy blöde beiträge in irgwelche foren schreiben


----------



## sniper4076 (13. Juni 2010)

stimmt er hat ja heiratsfahrverbot hat ich ganz verdrängt


----------



## m-rider (13. Juni 2010)

macht euch nur lustig..zahl ich euch irgwann mal heim


----------



## hofschalk (13. Juni 2010)

Und wie fleißig ich arbeite. Du weißt das nie zu schätzen....aber dafür solls ja ab Morgen endlich wieder regnen. Passend zum Urlaub.


----------



## m-rider (13. Juni 2010)

find ich nur fair...dann hau mal rein beim arbeiten


----------



## Diva1986 (17. Juni 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> macht euch nur lustig..zahl ich euch irgwann mal heim



Mach dir nix drauß, das Verbot hatten Sascha und Markus auch. Von demher müssen zumindest die beiden keine großen Töne spucken


----------



## m-rider (17. Juni 2010)

wenigstens eine die zu mir hält


----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. Juni 2010)

ne ne nix Verbot. ich durfte fahren 

@m-rider: lass dir nix verbieten! Und wennst erst verheiratet bist hast a Fangeisen an der Hand. Dann is schluß mit lustich ..... Ein Ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden


----------



## m-rider (17. Juni 2010)

jaaa genau...das steht  auf dem ring drauf den ich bekommen soll..is das schlimm?


----------



## Diva1986 (17. Juni 2010)

Aber immer doch 

Du musst das dann wie Sascha machen, den bösen Ring einfach nicht tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (17. Juni 2010)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Aber immer doch
> 
> Du musst das dann wie Sascha machen, den bösen Ring einfach nicht tragen



wie er trägt den Ring nich? Glei zamm********n!


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juni 2010)

Haha.


----------



## m-rider (17. Juni 2010)

ach der herr urlauber.hab mich heut bein joe in ein solid m9 verliebt..danke du oller neukaufwahn-anstecker-blödman


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juni 2010)

Dann Glei kaufen, bevor die Vernunft einsetzt. Morgen kommt mein LRS. Das Geld wäre zwar in der neuen Wohnung sinnvoller investiert, aber Frame ist schon geordert


----------



## hofschalk (21. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder alle aufwecken. Wie siehts denn am WE mit Action aus? Ausser dem m-rider, der Heiratsaction hat. Hab noch Urlaub


----------



## m-rider (21. Juni 2010)

blödmann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hofschalk (21. Juni 2010)

Also ich fände Spicak toll!!!!!!!!


----------



## m-rider (21. Juni 2010)

doppel-blödmann. meine brücken sind fertig. morgen werd ich sie haben.schauen so geil aus


----------



## hofschalk (21. Juni 2010)

sauber sauber......was die mary wohl sagt, wenn ihr ne goldne brücke überreichst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (21. Juni 2010)

naja sehs von der positiven seite das sie fertig sind du hast noch genug zeit um se dir anzuschauen (duckundweg)


----------



## hofschalk (21. Juni 2010)

Muhaha. Wie schauts bei euch aus schneiper?


----------



## m-rider (22. Juni 2010)

solche  blöden..euch werd ichs zeigen


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Juni 2010)

samstag arbeiten und sonntag biken auf jedenfall nachdem gabel etz wartung hatte eingestellt und gepimmt wurde  muss ich ja mal testen wie es läuft und aussieht kann mirs ja nich nur ansehen lolbrüll


----------



## hofschalk (22. Juni 2010)

hmm ja wie issn die Spicak-Tendenz hier im Forum? denke 2 Leute kann ich mitnehmen. Sa oder So wäre mir wurscht....


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Juni 2010)

ja wäre schon intressant kann ich dir morgen abend sagen was sache is aber frau und ich wären mit am start wenn des ginge? ruf mi doch ma an bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (26. Juni 2010)

So:
1. Happy wedding @ m-rider 
2. Hansi3 Drop @ osternohe erledigt 
3. Wer ist morgen wann vor Ort? ;-)


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Juni 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> So:
> 1. Happy wedding @ m-rider
> 2. Hansi3 Drop @ osternohe erledigt
> 3. Wer ist morgen wann vor Ort? ;-)




Morgen fällt leider aus. Muss auf Kindergartenfeier von der Kleinen.

Hansi 3 - bitte Beweisfotos mailen - das kann ja jeder behaupten


----------



## hofschalk (26. Juni 2010)




----------



## hofschalk (30. Juni 2010)

So, meine Signatur hat sich somit erledigt  Somit ist das gehalt des kommenden Monats weg, bevor der Monat begonnen hat 
Mal wieder fleissig eingekauft 

Jetzt muss dann nur noch der Rahmen bis zum Burtseltag kommen und alles ist fein 

Ach und wies dann ungefähr aussieht, kann man in meinem Album begutachten


----------



## hofschalk (30. Juni 2010)

Und wenn nächste Woche min. 2 groooße Pakete kommen bin ich eh happy 

ah und bin jetzt ab 1.9 in Kempten auf Arbeit, falls es jemand interessiert. Bikeparkbesuche werden dann gerne angenommen - gibt extra Wohnung mit Gästezimmer


----------



## m-rider (2. Juli 2010)

so bike endlich fertig..mal wieder ganz anders


----------



## hofschalk (2. Juli 2010)

Schön schön. Hoffe mein rahmen hat au das gold deiner Brücken.

P.s. Bettina hats heut fast gerissen, als Sie erfahren hat, das der preis nur fürn Rahmen war


----------



## mtbwolf77 (2. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Schön schön. Hoffe mein rahmen hat au das gold deiner Brücken.
> 
> P.s. Bettina hats heut fast gerissen, als Sie erfahren hat, das der preis nur fürn Rahmen war



Mensch mensch. So was darf man ja auch seiner Frau nicht erzählen!  
Das gibt nur mecker


----------



## hofschalk (2. Juli 2010)

Soso, spricht da die Erfahrung?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (2. Juli 2010)

wie kommst du darauf? Sandy is eigentlich recht locker. Aber alle Preise muss sie nich wissen.

Dein neues Bike wird bestimmt saugeil! Und vor allem selten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (2. Juli 2010)

Momentan schon noch  glaub morgen kommen schon meine Teile


----------



## sniper4076 (2. Juli 2010)

herr mrider die email wo du des bild noch hinschicken sollst hast ja und nächste woche bekommst termin von mir ruf dich dann an


----------



## hofschalk (3. Juli 2010)

Juhuu,
wenn der DHL-Mann 2 mal klingelt


----------



## m-rider (3. Juli 2010)

schick schick. bin so auf dein bike gespannt..

mail mach ich sniper


----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Juhuu,
> wenn der DHL-Mann 2 mal klingelt



Auf den warte ich auch schon seit längerem
richtig schick. Hab heut mal meine neue Kamera ausprobiert. Leider hat die Quali richtig gelitten


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Juli 2010)

na is doch gut geworden 

so sind aus spicak auch wieder da und ich muss sagen a traum die strecke des wetter die leute alles perfekt die werden uns da öfter sehen  hab leider nur 3 bilder gemacht weil wir leider nur gefahren sind


----------



## deorsum (4. Juli 2010)

in osternohe hats heute ganz schön geregnet
war aber trotzdem lustig

und das video


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Juli 2010)

so die ersten 3 bilder sind von spicak :

http://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=privacy&ref=mb#!/album.php?aid=1280&id=100000435135035&ref=mf


----------



## hofschalk (4. Juli 2010)

ja, da hätte ich auch biock drauf gehabt. 

ich kann solange nur mal wieder eine Teile-Pic anbieten 

Diese Woche kommt nochmal ein schönes Paket.

Nur der Rahmen meldet sich nimmer. Hoffe der hat sich net mit meiner Anzahlung ausm Staub gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (4. Juli 2010)

he tom hast nich zuviel versprochen des is a traum dort egal welcher streckenabschnitt man fährt das grinsen wird immer breiter im helm  und ich bin  in spicak


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2010)

3 Bilder von der langweiligsten Ecke lädt der hoch


----------



## hofschalk (4. Juli 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> he tom hast nich zuviel versprochen des is a traum dort egal welcher streckenabschnitt man fährt das grinsen wird immer breiter im helm  und ich bin  in spicak



und dabei war ich noch net mal da


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Juli 2010)

ja sorry reo hättest halt welche gemacht ich war mit fahren beschäftigt  und 2 andere auch gg! tom du bis doof


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Juli 2010)

Was steht an am WE?

So endlich ist mein Tourenrad wieder funktionstüchtig! Hab scho eweig auf den DHL man gewartet.
Kurbel, Lenker sind neu. Dämpfer so halbwegs.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4774602200/


----------



## hofschalk (9. Juli 2010)

morgen vormittaG osternohe. bevort die mörderhitze losgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Juli 2010)

boar bei der hitze  ich mach da mal ne tour
wenn ich lust und laune hab mal richtung bikepark


----------



## sniper4076 (9. Juli 2010)

jo tom so auch unser plan bis max 14.00 dann abbruch zwecks hitzewelle


----------



## hofschalk (9. Juli 2010)

da binsch mal gschpannt. dann bis morgen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Juli 2010)

So nun auch geschaft


----------



## deorsum (12. Juli 2010)

ist gut geworden


----------



## hofschalk (12. Juli 2010)

Was man alles kann, wenn man sich mit PhotoShop auskennt ;-)


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juli 2010)

schöne Bearbeitung - schöner  Sprung


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Was man alles kann, wenn man sich mit PhotoShop auskennt ;-)



den hervorragenden Fotografen darf man natürlich nicht vergessen 

wann is na deine polnische Schnitte fertig?


----------



## hofschalk (12. Juli 2010)

soso, dann hat er den also echt in echt gemacht.... 

@ polen: gute frage, der hüllt sich momentan in elektronisches schweigen. stand letzter woche "in bearbeitung". gabel lässt auch noch auf sich warten, der kriegt morgen mal ne email 

momentan eh eher auf wohnungssuche, aber die ist seit heute hoffentlich auch schon vorbei


----------



## sniper4076 (13. Juli 2010)

Na dann sag ich ma Glückwunsch hoffentlich. Ist immer scheis Stress mit der Whg. Suche. Ja wird Zeit das du mal wieder mitkommst bevor du weg bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Was man alles kann, wenn man sich mit PhotoShop auskennt ;-)



Ja, aber ich kenn mich leider net mit Photoshop aus^^!
Schaut das wirklich gefaket aus?



hofschalk schrieb:


> soso, dann hat er den also echt in echt gemacht....



freilich, nachdems beim David so einfach ausgeschaut hat wollte ich auch.  Sascha, David und Markus sind meine Zeugen. Ist wirklich sogar ein bisschen einfacher als Hansi 3 und wie der Step up / Step down.


----------



## sniper4076 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nix gesehen des Bild isn Fake


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. Juli 2010)

hättest dich beim vormirherfahren halt mal umgedreht!

Beweisvideo: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7651


----------



## sniper4076 (13. Juli 2010)

stuntdouble so neue pics auf facebook sind auch on http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/album.php?id=100000435135035&aid=10837


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht's aus, Wochenende einen Tag Ochsenkopf?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. Juli 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus, Wochenende einen Tag Ochsenkopf?



diese kann ich leider nicht. Aber nächstes


----------



## sniper4076 (16. Juli 2010)

wer fährt den morgen nach onohe? werd ab 10.00 da sein lg


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juli 2010)

Hätte bock, bin aber 200 km weg. Dafür hab ich jetzt ne Wohnung...


----------



## hofschalk (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (18. Juli 2010)

jemand spontan zeit morgen in park zu fahren???


----------



## mtbwolf77 (18. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


>



schaut nach ner ruhigen Gegend aus. Is ja fast wie Wellness


----------



## mtbwolf77 (20. Juli 2010)

ich hab mein nächstes Auto gefunden - der ideale Familien- und Biketransporter



man wäre der fett! Fehlt blos noch ein bisschen Kleingeld - da würd ich jeden Porsche für sausen lassen


----------



## m-rider (21. Juli 2010)

ach wie niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiedlich


----------



## hofschalk (21. Juli 2010)

endliiiiiiich


----------



## Spcialized Fan (21. Juli 2010)

super. Ist der Rahmen mittlerweile auch scho da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (21. Juli 2010)

leider net. hoffe der kommt nächste woche


----------



## sniper4076 (22. Juli 2010)

hofschalk ruf mich mal morgen an fals du noch an einem platz intresse hättest


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Juli 2010)

Servus,

hat jemand zufällig einen Satz Schlammreifen (z.B. Schwalbe Dirty Dan oder Maxxis) rumliegen die er verkaufen will.
Brauch die Reifen für Leogang, falls es da immernoch nass ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2010)

der Herr sniper hat da noch ein paar rumliegen


----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juli 2010)

der herr sniper hat sogar mehr davon sogar 2 sätze und der hammer is die sin neu 

aber nachdem ich selber des woend fahren geh und frau werd ich die wohl brauchen evtl ^^
ach und reo du olle petze


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Juli 2010)

Naja macht nix, wenns net geht! Neue sind mir eh fast zu schade - wahrscheinlich werd ich die vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr fahren.
Brauchte die Reifen erst am 04.08.


----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juli 2010)

da is semmering des woend danach und da brauch ich sie außerdem bremst du mir zu viel du macht die nur butt


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Juli 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> außerdem bremst du mir zu viel du macht die nur butt


so ein schwachsinn - wirklich nur wenns sein muss meine Muddy MAry (GG) sind immer noch gut erhalten!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. Juli 2010)




----------



## hofschalk (24. Juli 2010)

Solls so werden? Gibst doch dem KUHJAND zum pulvern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich solls so werden. Ist nur die Frage ob der Rahmen über den Winter bleibt oder gegen ein Rocky Mountain oder Giant ausgetauscht wird!

Soll aber Raw werden. Also nur Farbe ab und Polieren (eventuell noch ne Klarlackschicht drüber).


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. Juli 2010)

Da hat einer anscheinend zu viel Geld  ---> Rocky oder Giant .....
wie wärs na gleich mit nem Intense oder so. ich glaub der Marco von Herobikes hat noch nen M6 Rahmen rumliegen

aber ein bisschen Farbe am Stab wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Juli 2010)

morgen onohe wer is dabei???


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. Juli 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Da hat einer anscheinend zu viel Geld  ---> Rocky oder Giant .....



Vor dem Giant kauf hattest du auch welches...   

vor paar Tagen wurde das richtig billig verkauft http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/623258 hätt ichs nur früher gesehen..

Ja ich bin morgen "eventuell" in Osternohe!


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Juli 2010)

ach mein kona is weg! heul war echtn schwerer verkauf


----------



## MrSnoxx (25. Juli 2010)

N'abend allerseits wie schauts aus sieht ma jmd von euch evtl nächstes wochenende in steinach beim rookies cup?
achja @ markus : hab mich jetz doch für die altbewährte kombi hope auf 721 entschieden
grüße maddin


----------



## sniper4076 (25. Juli 2010)

juhu die ersten bilder mitm neuen spielzeug! und gleich so schöne pics 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/700400
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/700401


----------



## hofschalk (26. Juli 2010)

schick schick....

mein juhuuuu des Tages:

"hi
could you give me yours adress. Yours frame it's ready, I only waitng for  ELKA (propably a get this tomorow)"


----------



## hofschalk (27. Juli 2010)

"Frame is on it's way to you."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (27. Juli 2010)

glückwunsch


----------



## sniper4076 (28. Juli 2010)

eh schaut euch das video mal an http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/ des is der hammer


----------



## hofschalk (28. Juli 2010)

Er ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich find ihn schick. Das Gold ist leider bisschen dunkler als gedacht (passen meine bestellten Parts nimmer ganz dazu) dafür muss ich mir keine neue Bremse kaufen


----------



## m-rider (29. Juli 2010)

sieht cool aus


----------



## hofschalk (29. Juli 2010)

hoffe er kommt morgen bis ich wieder daheim bin 

@specialzd fan: der User CHRISE verkauft seinen Giant Rahmen fÃ¼r 600â¬

edit: ist aber ein alter hab ich grad gesehen....


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Juli 2010)

Und dann gleich Aufbauen!


Danke, aber zur Zeit bin ich wirklich ziemlich pleite. Sind halt ungeplante Kosten wie Tierarzt, kaputtes Schaltwerk dazu gekommen. Hoffe das ich mir Leogang einigermaßen leisten kann.
Außerdem find ich das Stab garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (29. Juli 2010)

Status BMO: Versendet  
dann kommt ja vielleicht alles gleichzeitig. 

morgen noch meinen Fahrradkistegutschein paar Kleinteile kaufen und "Abschied" nehmen und dann wird am WE geschraubt 



> Danke, aber zur Zeit bin ich wirklich ziemlich pleite. Sind halt  ungeplante Kosten wie Tierarzt, kaputtes Schaltwerk dazu gekommen.



resultiert das eine aus dem anderen???


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Juli 2010)

ja


----------



## hofschalk (29. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand günstige Bremsen für mein Biggi abzugeben? Die Code kommt an den "Bolek"...

m-rider: magst dich net von deinen Code5 trennen? Rad ist doch eh kaputt


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht's denn mit den üblichen Verdächtigen aus, wollen wir uns mal am Wochende treffen zwecks Semmering?


----------



## hofschalk (29. Juli 2010)

So Nachmittag hätte ich Zeit. Evtl bin ich Sa mit meinem dad im Steinbruch unterwegs. Der macht Seminar beim Björn.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. Juli 2010)

supertoll - alle biken und ich hab 2 zerlegte Bikes daheim liegen weil ich wieder mal im Verkauf und Kaufrausch geendet bin - und das gleich mit beiden Bikes

Total blöde Aktion

und die neuen Teile kommen erst nächste Woche


----------



## hofschalk (29. Juli 2010)

Merkst was  
Neue bremsen gibts hab ich gesehen. Was noch?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Merkst was
> Neue bremsen gibts hab ich gesehen. Was noch?



Neue Bremsen bei beiden Bikes. Und fürs Glory nen neuen Laufradsatz. Der alte is scho verschickt, und der neue is noch nicht fertig eingespeicht 

dann hab ich mal so testhalber die Elixir in den Bikemarkt - und schwups waren se verkauft. Des war nicht ganz so spontan geplant. Jetzt muss ich halt warten bis die neuen Bremsen kommen. 

Bin mal auf dei Omen gespannt - wird bestimmt richtig geil!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (29. Juli 2010)

Na dann kann ich des Wochenende zumindest nich auf die Waffel fliegen - muss ja am Montag meinen neuen Job anfangen.

KH wäre da nich so dolll


----------



## sniper4076 (30. Juli 2010)

Samstag bzw Sonntag Nachmittag klingt gut werden in onohe sein da können wir dann des weitere wegen semmering belabern. 
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (30. Juli 2010)

Sonntag am Start!!!!! 
Und wenn DHL recht hat, dann mitm neuen Bike...bissl einfahren vorm nächsten WE 

Bin mal im Keller Teile vorbereiten


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2010)

Sonntag nachmittag klingt gut.


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2010)

So Leute, DHL hat das Paket heute früh abgeliefert. Erster Eindruck:







Karton geöffnet und leider schon die ersten Lackplatzer entgegengeschaut.
Das Stück ganz ausgepackt und muss sagen, der Lack ist leider sehr  minderwertig. Zumindest die Goldapplikationen machen den Eindruck, als  ob sie mit der Baumarktspraydose aufgesprüht wurden. Da das Ganze keinen  Klarlack bekommen hat, geht der Lack leider auch schon mit dem  Fingernagel ab. (dachte eigentlich der Bighitlack ist schon schlecht )
Darüber hinaus diverse Tropfspuren und an der linken Seite des Oberrohrs lauter komische Blasen:





Leider kommen zu den Optikfehlern auch die technischen dazu: 
Zuerst gescheitert, mein Saint Schaltwerk anzuschrauben.....passt nicht.
Dann wollte ich das Innenlager montieren.
Linke Seite wohl schiefes Gewinde geschnitten. Das Ding will einfach  nicht rein und mit Gewalt will ich es nicht versuchen. Also an die  rechte Seite gemacht. Fang munter an zu schrauben, bis ich auf Höhe der  Hinterschwinge komme. Da schlägt leider das Lager an. 
Hmmm jetzt ist guter Rat teuer, aber gedacht "vielleicht ist ja später  wenn alles dran ist Platz, weil der Dämpfer etwas einfedert im Stand". 
Also Dämpfer ausgeschraubt und rechtes Lager montiert. Nur geht jetzt  leider der Dämpfer nicht mehr rein, weil die Schwinge auf dem Lager  aufliegt. 




Auf den Bildern aus Polen ist ja komischerweise auch sowas wie ein Lager montiert.

Weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr weiter. Hab mal dem Roman geschrieben. 
Wollte den Rahmen eigentlich morgen einweihen und nächstes WE beim 24h in Semmering fahren.....


----------



## sniper4076 (31. Juli 2010)

was für ne scheise! des heist wir fahren nach polen  ne mal im ernst des is ja richtig müll


----------



## Spcialized Fan (31. Juli 2010)

Ist ja heftig, so viel pfusch aufeinmal. 
Naja, aber Kona, Specialized Lack meinder Räder ist auch nicht besser


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2010)

detailfotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32147

werd jetzt mal das gewinde nachschneiden lassen....und mal warten was der hersteller zum lack sagt...vielleicht wird man sich ja einig...


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2010)

So...nachdem der erste schock überwunden ist und das denken eingesetzt hat, gehts wieder. 
Stadler gewinde nachgeschnitten für lau. Somit geht innenlager wohl auch rein. Das lackproblem bleibt leider aber fahren kann ich wohl....


----------



## Diva1986 (31. Juli 2010)

Yeeehaaaaaaaar 

Hansi 2 gehupft sowie 3 neue Sprünge in Osternohe. Adrenalin und Grinsen pur


----------



## hofschalk (1. August 2010)

auch nochmal ein update:
also pole mag immer noch keine gabel halten. trotz roher gewalt und subtilem zureden 
wenns die radkiste kommende woche schafft, darf er mit nach semmering, ansonsten wird er die heimreise antreten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (4. August 2010)

editiert


----------



## sniper4076 (4. August 2010)

schick schick schick


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. August 2010)

ja schaut nice aus - aber nach dem Stress hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon die Schnauze voll. Hut ab für die Geduld.

An alle die nach Semmering fahren - viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder heim!!!


----------



## sniper4076 (4. August 2010)

danke markus den werden wir haben bilder und nen ausführlichen bericht wird es dann lfd nächsten woche geben  und des wird ma wieder geil auch wenns regnet wir rocken den berg 

lg sniper


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. August 2010)

und ich muss arbeiten

naja wenn alles klappt bekomm ich morgen Bremsen und Laufräder. 
Dann ist das Glory für die kommenden Wochenenden wieder fit!

Und ein paar nette Bilder sind natürlich Pflicht!


----------



## hofschalk (5. August 2010)

sooooo
Rahmen ist fertig:




sieht toll aus, wa????? 

Dafür hat das Bighit jetzt ein paar neue Teile spendiert bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (5. August 2010)

ups, doch die Nerven verloren und zurück damit?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. August 2010)

schöne Grüße aus dem BMW (am Parkplatz Leogang) im Regen. Ab heut Nachmittag wurde es schon ziemlich Nass - die Downhill immer witziger. David flog regelrecht über die strecke, mit fahrrad oder ohne^^.
Zelt ist auch schon völlig unterspült

@hofschalk: schade um den Rahmen...


----------



## mtbwolf77 (5. August 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> sooooo
> Rahmen ist fertig:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man! So´n shit! Da freut man sich ewig auf de neuen Rahmen und dann sowas ...... 

Dann vielleicht doch nen Rahmen ausm Bikeladen. Bekommst du wenigstens dein Geld zurück oder wird der Rahmen überarbeitet?


----------



## hofschalk (5. August 2010)

also lackiert wird er definitiv neu. hinterbau schaut er sich auch nochmal an. das einzige problem dass ich nicht lösen konnte, war die custom kefü.....die war einfach nicht mit der saintkurbel kompatibel


----------



## deorsum (8. August 2010)

wie siehts denn nächstes Wochenende mit fahren aus?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. August 2010)

4 bzw. 3 nasse aber lustige Tage leogang


----------



## deorsum (8. August 2010)

jap
das Wetter war schon krass, aber spaß hats gemacht
müssen wir nochmal machen

ich muss morgen mal alles zerlegen und sauber machen


----------



## sniper4076 (8. August 2010)

ihr schaut doch noch gut aus  such dir ma die schlimmste und dreckigste stelle auf deinem race dress und pack nochma 1,5 cm schlamm drauf dann weißt wie wir ausgeschaut haben aber überall


----------



## deorsum (8. August 2010)

wir sind ja am samstag auch wieder heim, weil nix mehr trocken war
und das trikot hat jetzt löcher


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. August 2010)

an dem Tag sind wir ja keine (Schlamm)DH gefahren... außerdem ist der ganze Schalmm von den Pfütsen wieder runtergespült worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (8. August 2010)

stimmt am ganz unten ist die brühe einfach wieder runtergeflossen

aber dirty dans sind richtig gut, hät ich nicht gedacht, das die so einen halt haben

was haltet ihr von dem rahmen hier?


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2010)

fesch....

ich bin au am überlegen, was ich mir anstatt des polen holen soll


----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)

also vom fahrverhalten hats mich total überzeugt
aber der preis


----------



## sniper4076 (9. August 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/710947

geil wars


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. August 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> aber der preis



Meine Eltern maulen, scho weil ich mir ein Poc Protektorenhemd kaufen will.
Aber bei den Preisen von Morewood würd ichs mir lieber 2 mal überlegen eins zu kaufen

Aso, Hinterbau quietscht jetzt nicht mehr, dafür fängt mein Dämpfer erst nach 2 cm an zu Dämpfen. Ist ganz schon viel Luft drinnen .
Kennt ihr jemand der nen Service unter der Woche für wenig Geld macht? Verzichte ungern auf mein Stab, nur weil der Dämpfer beim Service ist^^.


----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)

ich hab schon dei ganze zeit drüber nachgedacht, aber ich glaub, da kommt eins her
aber die poc jacke sah gut und durchdacht aus

ich hab beim morewood mal alles zerlegt, da war ganz schön dreck unter den gabelbrücken.
auto putzen war auch lustig

@sniper
schaut spaßig aus

hab mir grad ein paar videos angeschaut, da wär ich gern dabei gewesen


----------



## hofschalk (9. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/710947
> 
> geil wars



cool. wo hast n  das bild her?

i freu mi schon auf spicak morgen...oder bmais. ich lass mich da überraschen


----------



## sniper4076 (9. August 2010)

@ hofschalk 

alter wir waren im orf zu sehen voll offiziell im tv lol

bilder hab ich schon etliche von mir rausgezogen werd die alle bei facebook posten ich setz hier ma den link rein : http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/album.php?id=100000435135035&aid=23010

werden die tage aber noch etliche folgen und so richtige dreck bilder gggg


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. August 2010)

also war das doch der Tom, der da im Zielbereich rumsaß und in die Kamera gegrinst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (10. August 2010)

so bilder gallerie auf facebook is neuester stand und tom von dir hab ich auch 2 bilder gefunden


----------



## hofschalk (10. August 2010)

also beim wagner hab ich keine bilder gefunden......back from spicak...echt super park. genialer flow, da passt einfach alles. ausser der lift der 100mal anhält


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. August 2010)

@Specialized Fan: Zwecks deinem Dämpfer. Probier es mal bei Robby Löw in NBG./Eibach in der Jägerstrasse. Service in 2 Tagen für 50.- Euro. Terminlich ist er zwar meist recht voll, aber dafü kannst den Dämpfer am nächsten Tag wieder abholen.


----------



## sniper4076 (11. August 2010)

@ all so in meinem album hier sind paar pics vom woend rest folgt morgen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (18. August 2010)

@Rammsteinbiker: Danke für die Info - werde ich mal nachgehen


----------



## sniper4076 (19. August 2010)

Fährt zufällig wer von euch nach onohe am samstag und haddn plätzchen für mich frei uns bike?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (30. August 2010)

sooo hallooo ersmaaaal.
grüße aus dem wolkenbruchland allgäu.....komm so langsam aus dem umzugsstress raus und in den technikstress rein. dsl wohl erst ab oktober verfügbar (jaaa die telekom war echt überrascht, dass nach 9 monaten das haus schon fertig ist...da ist noch kein kabel im haus) 
tv musste au erst mal n sat-receiver her, der aber natürlich bei meinem glück au wieder ein montagsprodukt war und net gescheit geht.

zum glück netten kollege, der mir seinen umts-stick gibts (rat mal wer @m-rider  )
hoffe ich komm am we mal zum biken, wenns wetter mal keine schwimmflügel mehr verlangt.


gruß


----------



## m-rider (1. September 2010)

ach der herr liebe hofschalk..du ich will nächste woche dienstag nach spicak. das letztemal in dieser saison. vielleicht hast du ja zeit. der nette kollege hat mich heut schon wieder genervt(wenn wir den gleichen meinen)

dann leb dich mal schön ein


----------



## hofschalk (1. September 2010)

das letzte mal spicak oder das letzte mal biken in der saison ? 

hab leider früh- und nachtschicht, sonst wäre ich hochgefahren 
werd am sonntag nach hindelang fahren, falls das wetter passen sollte.


----------



## m-rider (2. September 2010)

nur spicak weil die mitte des monats ja wschon wieder zu machen. alternativ wäre noch der montag möglich


----------



## hofschalk (2. September 2010)

das schichtsystem setzt leider vor den "früh- nachttag" einen spätschichttag  kennst net so, ich weiss...dafür hab ich morgen schon den ersten fussballeinsatz *kotz*


----------



## hofschalk (5. September 2010)

edit...


----------



## hofschalk (5. September 2010)

heute mal auf dem Ochsenkopfsattel gewesen. Bissl anders als im Fichtelgebirge.

800hm Teerstraße hoch. Dann übern Sattel getragen und auf der anderen Seite erst mal wieder runter 

Dann Almwiesenheizen gehofft, aber da bis vor 3 Tage Schnee und Dauerregen war die Wiese stellenweise Tief bis auf Höhe der Bremsscheibe...lustig aber tückisch 








Und dann die Belohnung


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. September 2010)

schaut ja klasse, aus  wenigstens habt ihr da Berge

@ktm: Bin mit David und noch ein paar anderen eventuell auch am Dienstag in Spicak...


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. September 2010)

Spaßiger Tag in Osternohe.

@hofschalk: Hier der Beweis das ich das Crank Brothers Gap auch tatsächlich springe^^


----------



## deorsum (5. September 2010)

schon fertig mit dem video?
ging aber schnell

sieht gut aus
und meine 2. abgang haste mit rein

ich hoff das klappt am dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (6. September 2010)

kann morgen leider doch nicht zu den tschechen..dank des tollen arbeitsalltag. peaty kannst vieleicht mal fragen wie lang die noch offen haben. im i-net steht bis mitte diesen monats...aber vielleicht halten die noch ein wenig länger durch. euch viel spaß

ach ja hofschalk...ich hasse dich, dass du solch tolle berge in der nähe hast

gibt es den sniper noch?


----------



## deorsum (6. September 2010)

da es mit spicak morgen nix wird, wie siehts dann am sonntag aus, da soll das wetter auch noch passen?


----------



## sniper4076 (6. September 2010)

ja sniper hier anwesend teamchefe was liegt an meld mich morgen ma bei dir glg


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. September 2010)

was geht denn am Wochenende? Nochmal Spicak, bevor die demnächst zumachen?


----------



## m-rider (11. September 2010)

ich bin dienstag in spicak. woende leider arbeiten. wer spontan mit will...einen platz hab ich noch


----------



## hofschalk (11. September 2010)

Ich wollt Grad nach hindelang, aber festgestellt dass die Bettina ihr Rad an meins gekettet hat..... und is in der Arbeit


----------



## m-rider (11. September 2010)

haha


----------



## hofschalk (11. September 2010)

a so ein riesen sche***...... schlüssel gefunden, rad aufn träger, losgebraust und daannn:

almabtrieb in hindelang....tausende rindviecher unterwegs und kühe au no dazu......umgedreht und wieder heim.


----------



## m-rider (11. September 2010)

haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (11. September 2010)

ist morgen jemand in Osternohe?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (11. September 2010)

Ich insofern ich meine bremse wieder zu laufen bekomme und der Gregor.


----------



## hofschalk (12. September 2010)

hey m-rider...hab mich noch nicht entschieden, ob ich au rummietze am dienstag...600km hin- und zurück is für nen tagesausflug au net ohne irgendwie...
heute hindelang gefahren....also ein spass ist das wahrlich nicht. leg mich erst mal indie badewanne glaube ich, 523hm und 3.9km dauerbremsen gehen irgendwie auf die finger und schultern


----------



## m-rider (12. September 2010)

du bist schon groß und kannst das selbst entscheiden. ich fahr auf alle fälle. nächstes jahr..so hab ich das im gefühl..werd ich so oft nicht zum fahren kommen und da nutz ich das jahr noch soweit wie's geht


----------



## hofschalk (12. September 2010)

ja dann musst du deine gefühle halt bisschen zügeln, hab ich so das gefühl  

also wenns wetter passt bin ich am start. sinnloser wie die km nach semmering kanns gar net werden


----------



## m-rider (12. September 2010)

Megagrins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2010)

wieder back from Spicak. Traumwetter, beste Streckenbedingungen, trotz ein paar neuer Bremswellen, Jürgen nebst Sohnemann waren auch am Start


----------



## deorsum (12. September 2010)

so hier ein kurzes Video von heute


----------



## hofschalk (13. September 2010)

also m-rider....bin zwar sehr traurig, aber ich kneife auch. gründe wie besprochen :-(
wünsch dir viel spass und pass auf die fiesen kiesel auf


----------



## m-rider (14. September 2010)

so back from spicak..also der park ist so geil..da relativiert sich die beschissene anfahrt..

streckenverhältnisse perfekt..kein regen..keine leute..keine offenen knie..nur zu empfehlen. machen ja aber leider die woche schon zu..dank tschechislowakischen umweltschutz

also doll wars

schade hofschalk


----------



## hofschalk (14. September 2010)

Cool Sache. Ja schade schade. Aber evtl geht mein pole noch weg, dann kann wieder gereist werden.  aber pause war in Ordnung, am Sonntag auf die böse hand abgelegt. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja bmais nochmals. Haben ja no nen Monat


----------



## m-rider (14. September 2010)

ja also b-mais ist plicht...wenigstens das


----------



## hofschalk (16. September 2010)

oh mann in b-mais war heute sonnentag und hier nur regen 

falls jemand paar parts braucht, ich hab paar neue anzeigen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. September 2010)

@hofschalk: verkaufst du auch ne Kefü? 
*
Hat jemand lust am Samstag nach Spicak mitzufahren?*


----------



## hofschalk (16. September 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht bieten. Aber im bikemarkt gibts günstige, hab ich gesehen.


----------



## sniper4076 (17. September 2010)

Zwergy wenn Tom keine hat meld dich ma bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (17. September 2010)

heut nachmittag zufällig jemand von euch in onohe unterwegs?
grüße  maddin


----------



## hofschalk (17. September 2010)

Wie gerne würde ich, aber die Arbeit ruft


----------



## MrSnoxx (17. September 2010)

hehe - was machste am sonntag? da werd ich am oko zu gange sein


----------



## Spcialized Fan (17. September 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Zwergy wenn Tom keine hat meld dich ma bei mir



Jup werde ich demnächst mal machen, hat bei mir ja noch Zeit.

Ham wir net ausgemacht das du mich net mehr Zwergy nennst? Ich mein jetzt spring ich ja schon den Crankbrothers, Kroko-gap, und den kleinen Drop vom Turm XD. Jetzt kannst mich ja großer nennen^^.

Wie gehts Dir eigentlich, wegen dem Sturz in Osternohe? Schon wieder mal gefahren?


----------



## hofschalk (18. September 2010)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> hehe - was machste am sonntag? da werd ich am oko zu gange sein


hab ich zwar frei, aber 300km is mir bissl weit für okogehacke.


----------



## hofschalk (21. September 2010)

UMFRAGE:
Wer wäre dieses Jahr noch bei ner Runde B-Mais dabei? Hätte bis auf das WE um den 8.9. so gut wie alle We im Oktober frei......mir wäre wochentags zwar leiber aber das wird dann knapp...

gruß


----------



## sniper4076 (21. September 2010)

Ja warum nich müssen wir uns halt ma zamm rufen. Lg.


----------



## hofschalk (28. September 2010)

also ich bin am 12.10. ab dem späten vormittag nochmal abschliessend in bmais. egal wie das wetter ist. bin davor geschäftlich in weiden ;-)

zum project dh-ler: hab dem pole jetzt mal geschrieben, dass ich mein geld wieder haben will. mal sehen obn da mal ne antwort kommt


----------



## sniper4076 (28. September 2010)

Und du glaubst hast Erfolg mit dem polen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (28. September 2010)

hmm mal sehen. jetzt schreibt er schon er macht mir nochmal nen neuen.....ich möge mich entscheiden.
hab geantwortet ich entscheide mich fürs geld. mal sehen was die antwort ist


----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. Oktober 2010)

nachdem mein schöner DH´ler verkauft ist hab ich nun wieder ein nettes neues kleines Spielzeug. Muss aber  noch ein bisschen modifiziert werden.

Hat jemand zufällig noch ne gescheite Bremse zum verkaufen? Sollte kräftig zupacken - Avid Code, Hope V2, Saint ........


----------



## deorsum (1. Oktober 2010)

ich hab hier ne formule mega, aber ich glaub net, dass du die willst

wie siehts bei euch am wochenende aus?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. Oktober 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> ich hab hier ne formule mega, aber ich glaub net, dass du die willst
> 
> wie siehts bei euch am wochenende aus?




ist das die Bremse, für die man keine Ersatzteile bekommt wenn se kaputt is???   

du kannst se ja dem Zwergi andrehen und ich luchs ihm die Saint ab 
die is eh too much für sei Pitch


----------



## deorsum (1. Oktober 2010)

ja das ist die
und jetzt hab ich die wieder, aber die verbau ich nicht mehr

das wärs

achja:


----------



## Spcialized Fan (1. Oktober 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> du kannst se ja dem Zwergi andrehen und ich luchs ihm die Saint ab
> die is eh too much für sei Pitch



Achg hald die Goschn^^. Sagt der richtige der vielleicht 1 mm größer ist als ich. 
Und die Saint bekommst du eh net, vielleicht aber mein Stab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (1. Oktober 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Und die Saint bekommst du eh net, vielleicht aber mein Stab


die elixir solltest du aber auch nochmal entlüften


----------



## mtbwolf77 (1. Oktober 2010)

na endlich der richtige Lenker! habs ja oft genug erwähnen müssen. Sooooooooooooo geil die Race Face Teile.

Hab mir auch schon einen bestellt - is das erste was gewechselt wird

He Patrick - du scheinst deinen Spitznamen nicht so zu mögen 
der kommt aber übrigens nich von mir! 

na ja etz kommt dann eh der Winter - da kann man ein bisschen basteln. Mit etwas Zeit und Geduld find ich scho ne Bremse.

Ach ja und nen Satz Reifen bräuchte ich auch ...... Maxxis Minion, Highroller, Ardent ......... einfach mal anbieten wenn jemand no was rumliegen hat


----------



## deorsum (1. Oktober 2010)

ich bins letztens schon gefahren, total anders, aber viel besser und meiner meinung auch schneller

mal schauen wie das wetter jetzt am wochenende wird, ich würd ja noch mal zum geißkopf fahren


----------



## hofschalk (1. Oktober 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> nachdem mein schöner DH´ler verkauft ist hab ich nun wieder ein nettes neues kleines Spielzeug. Muss aber  noch ein bisschen modifiziert werden.
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig noch ne gescheite Bremse zum verkaufen? Sollte kräftig zupacken - Avid Code, Hope V2, Saint ........



Den neuen verkauft? Mein pole ist jetzt auch ex-pole. Wollte Sonntag in park. Wo, ka


----------



## sniper4076 (2. Oktober 2010)

moin alle wenn jemand sonntag nach onohe fährt besteht evtl die möglichkeit mich einzusammeln bitte muss ettz nach 6 wochen mal wieder uffs bike


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub nicht, dass die da morgen  offen haben, ich werd wahrscheinlich zum geißkopf fahren


----------



## sniper4076 (2. Oktober 2010)

geißkopf wäre ja auch was  aber des is mir morgen zu viel stress ich hoff auf onohe und wenn nich dann fahr ich ganz gechillt auf meiner couch


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

@deorsum: dann seh mer uns


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

ah du bist auch da?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Schon seit Freitag Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

ok, wie siehts denn mit den strecken und wetter aus?


----------



## hofschalk (2. Oktober 2010)

Seid ihr geisskopf? Hmm dann komm ich au


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

ja dann sind wir ja schon ein paar


----------



## Spcialized Fan (2. Oktober 2010)

jawohl, kann ja lustig werden... Mal schauen wie hoch der Material verlust meines Rades diesmal wird


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

hm wieso?
verlierst du die schwinge oder so?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (2. Oktober 2010)

Nö nur Teile vom Sattel, von der hr Felge, viel Lack, Kettenblätter, Teile der Kefü... und die Pins vom Pedal lösen sich langsam auf - keine ahnung warum


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

also der lack passt ja, da wirds raw 
und die pins kann ich dir auch erklären


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Strecken sind echt ok, halt nass aber keine wilden Löcher o. ä. Diddi, Robert und Co. machen echt nen guten Job bei der Streckenpflege, der Freeride wurde erst am Freitag nachmittag gekehrt 

Könnt ihr mir für morgen noch ein Handgelenk mitbringen, ein linkes? Bin heute mittags draufgefallen, mal sehen was das morgen wird.


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

also löcher und so meinte ich gar nicht, sondern ob die strecken stark nass sind

hm, nicht so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Ach so, nass ist es schon, halt wie üblich auf dem FR  aber man wird nicht dreckig, schlammig ist es nicht. Heute war's weitestgehend trocken, nachmittags hat's mal ein bischen genieselt.


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

mich interessiert eher die downhill 
die freeride ist irgendwi immer rutschig, da hab ich mich das letzte mal gut runtergehauen


----------



## hofschalk (2. Oktober 2010)

Was ist so los? Also wenn ihr unten seid, komm ich au hoch. Sind zwar 275km, aber was solls


----------



## deorsum (2. Oktober 2010)

also ich hol den patrik um 8 ab


----------



## hofschalk (2. Oktober 2010)

Gut. Ich denk ich bin um 10 da


----------



## hofschalk (3. Oktober 2010)

Muss leider doch passen. Rechtes knie einfach zu lädiert für dh-action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Oktober 2010)

Musst ja kein DH fahren. Evil Eye, Dirts und 4 Cross gehen doch auch


----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)

sorry, dann fahren wir heute doch nicht geißkopf, können wir das nächste wochenende am sonntag dann da hin fahren?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Also hier ist blauer Himmel und wolkenlos  und nächsten Sonntag dürfte es etwas voll werden, was man aus gewöhnlich gut informierten Kreisen gehört hat


----------



## Spcialized Fan (3. Oktober 2010)

hop doersum, änder deine Meinung und fahr zum GK


----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)

naja, ich würd ja fahren, wenn ich morgen net so viel stress in der schule hätte

und wieso soll nächsten sonntag mehr los sein?


----------



## m-rider (3. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr mittwoch..aber ja von euch kanditaten immer keine zeit..also sowas


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Oktober 2010)

is nich war 2 leute fahren ja mit


----------



## Diva1986 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe bloß ich bekomme frei...


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Fahrt ihr Mittwoch nach Bischofsmais?


----------



## hofschalk (3. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seids so fies!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)

so:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/754598


----------



## m-rider (3. Oktober 2010)

wir fahren mittwoch ja..zum saisonausklang..ganz in ruhe ohne stau am lift


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Argl. Ich bin grade noch unten, wollte morgen eigentlich Richtung Wildbad cruisen. Aber morgen heim und Mittwoch wieder für nen Tag nochmal runter? Alles nicht so einfach...

Ach so: Stau am Lift gibt's dank parallel-Schlepplift nicht mehr. War auch heute total entspannt.


----------



## m-rider (3. Oktober 2010)

na vielleicht sieht man sich ja..


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Oktober 2010)

@mtbwolf
hast du frei bekommen? kommst am mi auch an gk? 
bleibe noch für einmal bp. heute war ich auf dem arber und Co. puuh  (nicht mit dem scratch) aber Wetter ist geil. Weiß garnicht wann ich das letzte mal 1200hm auf nur 31km gemacht habe. 
der mm wird schon mal auf dich verzichten können. ach ja, die rf kurbel ist über. 1180g keine 1300g wie angegeben.


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Oktober 2010)

@ deorsum thx fürn link hab ich gar net mitbekommen und etz war ich gestern doch eh so langsam unterwegs !
freu mich schon auf mittwoch juhu mitm großmeister bmais rocken gg


----------



## m-rider (4. Oktober 2010)

si..und der olle hofschalk kommt auch vielleicht


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @mtbwolf
> hast du frei bekommen? kommst am mi auch an gk?
> bleibe noch für einmal bp. heute war ich auf dem arber und Co. puuh  (nicht mit dem scratch) aber Wetter ist geil. Weiß garnicht wann ich das letzte mal 1200hm auf nur 31km gemacht habe.
> der mm wird schon mal auf dich verzichten können. ach ja, die rf kurbel ist über. 1180g keine 1300g wie angegeben.



Servus, 

hab die Woche zwar frei, bin aber total verseucht. Hals, Nase ........
so´n scheiß! Und mei neues Bike is grad total zerlegt und manche Teile schon verkauft. Weiß nich ob das dieses Jahr no was mit Bikepark wird. Ausser viellecht Onohe je nach Wetterlage. Vielleicht wird ein schöner Winter  (schee wärs)

Was hat die RF Kurbel für ne Lagerbreite? Was willst?


----------



## deorsum (4. Oktober 2010)

Q sniper ja von mir gibts auch eins

aber jetzt muss ich mich erstmal erholen, das war einfach zu viel bodenkontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva1986 (4. Oktober 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> Q sniper ja von mir gibts auch eins
> 
> aber jetzt muss ich mich erstmal erholen, das war einfach zu viel bodenkontakt



Hat's dich nochmal gewürfelt als wir weg waren? Falls ja weißt ja was dir blüht


----------



## deorsum (4. Oktober 2010)

ja aber ganz schön
mir tut jetzt der nacken, kiefer rücken und so weh und die bremsscheibe hinterlässte auch nen abdruck


----------



## hofschalk (4. Oktober 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> si..und der olle hofschalk kommt auch vielleicht



Ganz bestimmt. Ausser Auto bekommt morgen was in der Werkstatt


----------



## m-rider (5. Oktober 2010)

ich ahne da doch schon wieder was...


----------



## hofschalk (5. Oktober 2010)

Tüv am Mittwoch hab ich schon verschoben.  Heut ist halt Kundendienst usw dran. Heut Abend sollte aber alles fertig sein.


----------



## m-rider (5. Oktober 2010)

na da drück ich mal die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (5. Oktober 2010)

Auto daheim,Sachen gepackt. Dann no ne Packung voltaren fürs knie herrichten und es kann losgehen


----------



## sniper4076 (5. Oktober 2010)

jawoll des is ne ansage und morgen rock ma bmais alle juhu


----------



## hofschalk (5. Oktober 2010)

auf jeden fall!!!!!!!! wenn der pole schon geld überwiesen hätte, würde ich sogar 2 tage bleiben....so grad die letzten mücken für autoservice liegen lassen......evtl muss mir jemand geld für heimwegtank leihen


----------



## Diva1986 (5. Oktober 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> ja aber ganz schön
> mir tut jetzt der nacken, kiefer rücken und so weh und die bremsscheibe hinterlässte auch nen abdruck



Hihihi, dann hoff mal dass wir uns nemmer so schnell übern Weg laufen


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Oktober 2010)

nur so zur info. am gk regnet es schon den halben Tag. nicht stark, fuselt so vor sich hin.


----------



## hofschalk (5. Oktober 2010)

böse, böse info...aber morgen solls doch recht akzeptabel werden laut vorhersage, oder?


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Oktober 2010)

auf alle fälle trocken. von oben zumindest 

ps: hat wer nen Opel von euch und ist heute schon angereist? stand ein fü Opel neben meinem n Vw als ich vom u go First anschauen wieder kam.


----------



## deorsum (5. Oktober 2010)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Hihihi, dann hoff mal dass wir uns nemmer so schnell übern Weg laufen


 ok ich halt die augen offen


----------



## hofschalk (6. Oktober 2010)

Sodalla. Guten Morgen allerseits. Ich fahr dann mal los  bis glei


----------



## m-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

ich kann sowas von nich mehr laufen..hab mir die komplette rechte hüfte geprellt..sag nix sniper


war aber trotzdem geil heute.
sorry fürs schon abreisen hofschalk..aber bevor ihr das wieder ausm wald gekommen währt. gut heim gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (6. Oktober 2010)

On my way. Hänge jetz noch die nachtschicht dran. Aber knie ist wohl echt hinüber. Gute Besserung


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Oktober 2010)

tja ähm ja was soll ich sagen ?????? ah doch fang mich doch ätsch


----------



## m-rider (6. Oktober 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> On my way. Hänge jetz noch die nachtschicht dran. Aber knie ist wohl echt hinüber. Gute Besserung




gleichfalls

@sniper..schnautze


----------



## Diva1986 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich fühle mit dir KTM...

alter Schwede ist mein Hintern bunt


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ah doch fang mich doch ätsch



also heute auf'm DH hat das gut funktioniert: ktm fängt sniper, selbst bei nennenswertem Vorsprung


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Oktober 2010)

ja des mag ja sein aber sniper kann länger weil an ihm noch alles heile is  duck und weg


----------



## m-rider (7. Oktober 2010)

so nach ner höllen nacht, mal vorsichtshalber heut früh in die notaufnahme..das ende vom lied..geprellte, verschobene niere und gequetschte muskulatur im kompletten hüftbereich..wär ich nich so dick hät ich mir den beckenknochengebrochen

tja war doch erfolgreich

un schniper, wenn ich dir hinterherlaufen könnte...da würde ich, aber so richtig und überhaupt

danke für die verteidung reo


----------



## hofschalk (7. Oktober 2010)

autsch...wenn du so weiter machst darfst du bald nicht mehr mit mir spielen gehen, wenn du dich jedesmal ins krankenhaus schiesst 

auf jeden fall gute besserung. 

ich bin gestern in gedenken meines stundenkontos noch direkt in die arbeit gefahren. 

aber ansonsten fand ichs trotzdem sehr spaßig gestern.


----------



## Diva1986 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ohwe, gute Besserung 
Wie kann man sich denn eine Niere verschieben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Oktober 2010)

iih autsch, klingt doof. Wo genau war das eigentlich auf der bikerX (oder biste rechts am table vorbei vor lauter style  )


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. Oktober 2010)

@ ktm: wie / wo hast du denn das geschaft - gute besserung


Hab gerade mein Rad mal in die Garage gefahren... mal schauen obs bis zum Winter noch durchhält... Steuerlager, VR Nabe, HR Felge, Kefü, Kettenblatt, Dämpfer und Schaltauge kaputt


----------



## deorsum (7. Oktober 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Hab gerade mein Rad mal in die Garage gefahren... mal schauen obs bis zum Winter noch durchhält... Steuerlager, VR Nabe, HR Felge, Kefü, Kettenblatt, Dämpfer und Schaltauge kaputt


 
da bleibt aber nicht mehr viel übrig, was noch in ordnung ist


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. Oktober 2010)

@GKbesucher von gestern.
Beim Ablaufen der Strecken am Di gesehen. Da war einem R. wohl langweilig beim  "Gefahrstellen" markieren.


----------



## m-rider (7. Oktober 2010)

stellt euch mal vor da wär jemand auf dem ding hingefallen..wie peinlich wär das denn

hab mich am endstück der evileye zerlegt..krampf in der hand bekommen..übern lenker..und ganz zart zu boden gesegelt..scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerkraft ahoi


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

so nun hier mal mein neues Spielzeug:






macht auf den ersten Eindruck (Streethüpfing) nen guten, verpielten Eindruck.
Lenker und Reifen sind schon getauscht. Jetzt fehlt noch ne Bremse und Kleinkrams.

Mal schaun wie es nächste Saison mit dem biken klappt. Beim neuen Job sind die Arbeitszeiten ein bisschen ungünstig - is ja schlimmer wie bei der Polizei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (8. Oktober 2010)

igitt


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

Aufjedenfall vieeel besser als das neue yt.
Jemand am WE am Geißkopf dabei... 
Da könntest du doch dein Demo mal testen?!


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2010)

@mtbwolf77

das fährt sich jetzt "leichter" als das gaint? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen wenn ich ehrlich bin.

ps: die weiße Raceface würde ihm besser stehn.


----------



## Diva1986 (8. Oktober 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> so nun hier mal mein neues Spielzeug:



Du wechselst deine Bikes ja auch wie die Unterwäsche hey... 

@ktm: Lebst du noch oder hat Marry dich umgebracht nachdem du gebeichtet hast?


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Oktober 2010)

zwergy lass deine vermutungen du weißt doch gar net wie es aussieht bzw hat es einen vorteil den ich dir etz schon verraten kann : es wackelt nix und alles is ganz


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

hey großer => schau mal bitte auf die Startseite vom IBC....ich weiß eben doch wie das neue Bike aussieht
Außerdem heiß ich net Zwergy...


----------



## m-rider (8. Oktober 2010)

cooles demo..
ich leb noch..meine frau ist zum glück schon einiges gewöhnt


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Oktober 2010)

@ ktm die macht schon was mit mit dir nene 

@ zwergy der punkt geht an dich bilder sind ja online hab ich net mitbekommen sry


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @mtbwolf77
> 
> das fährt sich jetzt "leichter" als das gaint? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen wenn ich ehrlich bin.



ich mir auch net. Die Boxxer im Glory geht um einiges besser als die Marzocchi RCV, der Glory-Rahmen ist 1kg leichter als das Demo. Hätte eher ein wenig Kleinkram am Glory getauscht, um das leichter zu bekommen, meins wiegt mit RainKings 16,8kg, mit 1Ply-Reifen für hier geht's unter 16kg. 

--

Morgen Osternohe und Sonntag Ochsenkopf?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

sind scho cool die neuen YT. Hätte mir auch gefallen. Hab nur keinen Bock ein halbes Jahr aufs neue Bike zu warten. Bei mir muss das schnell gehen. Heute gesehen und am besten gestern gekauft 

@mtbermlus - das mit der Kurbel geht klar. Aber wahrscheinlich als 2-fach Kurbel fürs Spicy. Hast no ne 2-fach Kettenführung übrig???

@specializedfan - blaue Specialized Bikes sind scho was feines !!!
wie soll ich am Sonntag denn fahren - wie du am Bild erkennen kannst fehlen die Bremsen. Dann wäre ich der schnellste bis zum nächsten Baum. Und dann könnte ich Herrn m-rider Konkurrenz machen (im crashen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs wenn du jemanden um eine Saint Bremse bittest
Außerdem weiß man bei Dir ja nie, wann die Bremsen kommen... könnte ja auch morgen sein


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich mir auch net. Die Boxxer im Glory geht um einiges besser als die Marzocchi RCV, der Glory-Rahmen ist 1kg leichter als das Demo. Hätte eher ein wenig Kleinkram am Glory getauscht, um das leichter zu bekommen, meins wiegt mit RainKings 16,8kg, mit 1Ply-Reifen für hier geht's unter 16kg.
> 
> --
> 
> Morgen Osternohe und Sonntag Ochsenkopf?



wollte mal was anderes. Und ne Freeride Geo lässt sich ganz anders fahren als eine Downhill Speedbike Geo. Bin kein Racer - eher ein verspielter Freerider. 
Ausserdem musste no a bissi Kohle übrig bleiben. Musste mir ein Macbook kaufen.

Ich vermisse halt mein SX Trail ein bisschen - heul - schnief

und so schlecht geht die RCV auch nich. Wobei ich scho am überlegen bin ne Totem Coil reinzubasteln. Sooooo toll war die Boxxer auch nich. Ihr als jedeswochenendebikeparkheizer merkt das vielleicht.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn du jemanden um eine Saint Bremse bittest
> Außerdem weiß man bei Dir ja nie, wann die Bremsen kommen... könnte ja auch morgen sein



genau du brauchst ja Geld für den Kona-Aufbau 

was willst na für die Saint???


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Oktober 2010)

2 fach kefü hab ich noch rummliegen und die boxxer musst nur mal machen dann funzt die wie sahne


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

ne die is leider unverkäuflich. Aber meine Elixir, würde ich evt. verkaufen...
aber ich glaub die  passen sowieso net zu deinen Rad.

Geld brauch eher für Fahrschule. Außerdem wird das kein Kona umbau sondern eher der versuch einer Kona-Wiederzubelebung


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> 2 fach kefü hab ich noch rummliegen und die boxxer musst nur mal machen dann funzt die wie sahne



ja brauch ich - wenn se an ne ISCG Aufnahme passt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> ne die is leider unverkäuflich. Aber meine Elixir, würde ich evt. verkaufen...
> Aber die Passen sowieso net zu deinen Rad.



weiss nich - war nich so zufrieden mit der Elixier. Ne Code oder so wäre cool.


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

patrik, wie schauts am sonntag aus?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

Also Sonntag kann ich den ganzen Tag fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs mit gk?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> wie wärs mit gk?



is das nich eure Crashstrecke


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

nö, beste DH strecke ever...schnell und flowig zu fahren...
Oko ist die Strecke wo immer was kaputt geht und nicht nur am Rad^^


----------



## sniper4076 (8. Oktober 2010)

ja müsste se sein schau haltz morgen ma vorbei lg


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> nö, beste DH strecke ever...schnell und flowig zu fahren...
> Oko ist die Strecke wo immer was kaputt geht und nicht nur am Rad^^


 stimmt, man ich möcht morgen zum gk, aber ich brauch noch n mitfahrer


----------



## mtbwolf77 (8. Oktober 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ja müsste se sein schau haltz morgen ma vorbei lg



ich ruf morgen mal durch

@specializedfan - sorry verwechselt. Wann baust dei Saint ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

ich war erst 4 Tage am GK, will auch mal wieder was anderes sehen


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

ich möcht halt nochmal hin
und von oko hab ich erstmal genung, zuviel kaputte teile


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> sind scho cool die neuen YT. Hätte mir auch gefallen. Hab nur keinen Bock ein halbes Jahr aufs neue Bike zu warten. Bei mir muss das schnell gehen. Heute gesehen und am besten gestern gekauft
> 
> @mtbermlus - das mit der Kurbel geht klar. Aber wahrscheinlich als 2-fach Kurbel fürs Spicy. Hast no ne 2-fach Kettenführung übrig???
> 
> ...



Da ich die 2fach Kefü am scratch gegen ne 1fach tauschen will ist die somit auch ürbig. Kannste auch haben. Ist aber ISCG old


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> ich ruf morgen mal durch
> 
> @specializedfan - sorry verwechselt. Wann baust dei Saint ab?



-Normalerweise erst im Winter...aber wenns sein muss schon früher...


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

wieso soll die saint eig runter?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

Evt. kommt sie aufs Stab!!!


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

und die elixir?


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

wer ist morgen in osternohe?
evtl schau ich mal kurz vorbei


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte nachmittags mal rausfahren.


----------



## deorsum (8. Oktober 2010)

hm, dann schau ich mal ob ichs schaff nachmittag mal rauszufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man einen verklemmten Kolben einer Avid Bremse wie gängig macht, evt. bis morgen früh?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. Oktober 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man einen verklemmten Kolben einer Avid Bremse wie gängig macht, evt. bis morgen früh?



kuck hier mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379466&page=11


----------



## m-rider (10. Oktober 2010)

so nachdem ich so viel langeweile hab und ja nich fahren kann, han ich mir das nächste design fürs radl ausgedacht..


----------



## hofschalk (10. Oktober 2010)

bist du no krank geschrieben? werd nächste woche mal mein knie checken lassen...komme keine treppe mehr hoch, geschweige denn runter


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. Oktober 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> so nachdem ich so viel langeweile hab und ja nich fahren kann, han ich mir das nächste design fürs radl ausgedacht..



schaut geil aus! 

Bräuchte evtl a Gabel Deko für meine Marzocchi 66. 
Wat soll denn das kosten. Kannst auch per PM


----------



## sniper4076 (13. Oktober 2010)

he leutz hab grad mein keller durchforstet und 1 satz wetscreams gefunden der wäre abzugeben is 1 mal gefahren worden ! wen wer intresse daran hat bitte melden 

lg sascha


----------



## deorsum (13. Oktober 2010)

hm, ich brauch jetzt erstmal neue pedale und eine neue felge


----------



## _tom_ (13. Oktober 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> so nachdem ich so viel langeweile hab und ja nich fahren kann, han ich mir das nächste design fürs radl ausgedacht..




das schaut ja mal cool aus ! machen !! ^^


----------



## hofschalk (15. Oktober 2010)

he du wurst..was issn mit meinem schloss?!?!? 

update zum knie: nachdems nicht besser wird heute kernspin gehabt. Kann gar net glauben, dass ein knie, das sowohl im ultraschall, röntgen als auch jetzt im mrt kerngesund aussieht so weh tun kann 

aber jetzt kann ich mich wieder beruhigt aufs rad setzen im wissen dass net no mehr kaputt geht 

@m-rider: wie gehts der hüfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (16. Oktober 2010)

Jemand morgen am buck unterwegs?


----------



## m-rider (17. Oktober 2010)

hüfte geht wieder. tja mit deinem knie ist schon irgendwie blöd..der trend geht zum kunstknie


----------



## deorsum (18. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer dt swiss 340 nabe?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15965718"]Radeln on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## m-rider (19. Oktober 2010)

und flow line? waldautobahn kann jeder


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Oktober 2010)

Die ist aber so zugeschlammt
Da muss ich dieses ja aber auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (20. Oktober 2010)

sonst wird aus dir nix peaty


----------



## sniper4076 (20. Oktober 2010)

mm ich weiß wem des egal is wenns da schlammig is ätschbätsch


----------



## m-rider (20. Oktober 2010)

kenn da auch einen..der bezahlt das aber regelmäßig mit seiner gesundheit


----------



## deorsum (22. Oktober 2010)

wie schauts morgen mit fahren aus?


----------



## hofschalk (22. Oktober 2010)

So, pole ist abgeschlossen. Geld ist da 

dafür is mir gestern abend wieder das knie "flöten" gegangen..also glaub irgendwie net an ne entzündung wenns innerhalb von 1 sec voll reinfährt und man nimmer auftreten kann....aber nachdem dann ne besoffene 15jährige haue wollte war der schmerz glei wieder weg


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2010)

sersn..war gerade hier
http://www.quantyaparx-nuernberg.de/10.html

glaub das könnte mein neus hobby werden

sooooooooooooooooooooo geil.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, da wollt ich auch ja mal hinfahren


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. Oktober 2010)

cool - sind das nicht die E-Bikes?


----------



## m-rider (23. Oktober 2010)

jepp und macht tierisch spaß..motocross halt

aber gute laune bei mir schon wieder im eimer.

wollte grad meinen rahmen umfolieren..und was entdeck ich da? ne riesen delle im hauptrahmenuntrrohr..bedeutet..schrottreif dat ding die ist so lang..das der noch hältein wunder


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Oktober 2010)

Was is denn da in Onohe passiert? Hat des scho jemand gesehen bzw getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (25. Oktober 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> jepp und macht tierisch spaß..motocross halt
> 
> aber gute laune bei mir schon wieder im eimer.
> 
> wollte grad meinen rahmen umfolieren..und was entdeck ich da? ne riesen delle im hauptrahmenuntrrohr..bedeutet..schrottreif dat ding die ist so lang..das der noch hältein wunder



nur von folie gehalten vermutlich  muss halt demnächst doch ein neuer Rahmen her, würde ich sagen... im Bikemarkt sind auch shcon wieder viele feine Sachen drin......der blaue 951 würde mir gefallen  aber der wird unterfordert bei mir


----------



## deorsum (26. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts am wochenende aus?
ich würde evtl nochmal zum geißkopf fahren, so zum abschluß


----------



## deorsum (28. Oktober 2010)

hat zufällig jemand ein hinterrad rumliegen, das am samstag nicht gebraucht wird?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (28. Oktober 2010)

warum das denn? Du erst ein neues einspeichen lassen!


----------



## deorsum (28. Oktober 2010)

felge ist noch nicht da


----------



## sniper4076 (29. Oktober 2010)

ne sry bin sonntag onohe


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Oktober 2010)

na dann werden wir uns wohl sehen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. November 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Steursatzaustreiber und ein Trettlagerschlüssel welchen ich mir vom 26 bis 28.11 ausleiehen könnte?


----------



## hofschalk (6. November 2010)

hammer und schraubenzieher haben sich bei mir bewährt.....und schlüssel hätte ich schon, hilft dir aber net viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. November 2010)

Hast du den Steuersatz wirklich mit nem Hamme und Schraubenzieher rausbekommen?
Ich glaub Kona nimmt es mit dem Begriff Presspassung sehr genau^^


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. November 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Hast du den Steuersatz wirklich mit nem Hamme und Schraubenzieher rausbekommen?
> Ich glaub Kona nimmt es mit dem Begriff Presspassung sehr genau^^



Steuersatz würde ich beim Händler machen lassen. Besser is das.
Habs einmal selbst umgebaut - saublöde Arbeit. Und wenns ganz blöd kommt machst den Steuersatz oder Rahmen kaputt.

Zumindest ohne gescheites Werkzeug.


----------



## hofschalk (6. November 2010)

Nimm n Rohr, und dann druff mitm Fäustel  so habs ich immer gemacht....


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. November 2010)

was für nen Tretlagerschlüssel brauchst du denn? ISIS oder Hollowtech?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. November 2010)

Hallowetch hätte ich gebraucht. Hat sich aber irgendwie erledigt, da das Trettlager irgendwie schon locker ist


----------



## deorsum (7. November 2010)

deswegen dreht sich die kefü auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (12. November 2010)

mal mein neues gabeldesign 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/781092

..rahmen wird angepasst..zur info..ein 2010 yt tues.. nächste wochekann ich ihn vielleicht holen..sonst alles klar bei euch nasen?


----------



## hofschalk (12. November 2010)

gut gut...aber damit muss man ja quasi den neuen rahmen bekleben, weil ja ganz anderes design 
mein Bighit-pulvervorhaben ist aus Geldmangel mal wieder verschoben worden....


----------



## m-rider (12. November 2010)

sag mal wo haust du denn dein geld immer hin? 'türlich wird ein komplett neuer rahmen beklebt..entwurf steht schon und die mannen von yt sind schon gespannt was ich drauß mache..


----------



## hofschalk (12. November 2010)

Neuer tv und Kfzversicherung usw..... morgen biken wäre geil, aber Grad dumme nachtschicht


----------



## m-rider (12. November 2010)

der hofschalk


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2010)

Die Gabel 

So hab mir gerade ein Auto gleistet... 4 Räder werden scho rein gehen


----------



## m-rider (13. November 2010)

der kleine wird echt erwachsen..ein auto..sowas

ach und so zur info für alle..nächstes jahr im mai werd ich vater..für downhillnachwuchs hab ich quasi gesorgt


----------



## Spcialized Fan (13. November 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## hofschalk (13. November 2010)

Na alles gute. Schau dich schon mal nach rosa stramplern um


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. November 2010)

Wieso Strampler? Wird das Kind nicht beklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (13. November 2010)




----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. November 2010)

das kommt weg :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5175074694/sizes/l/in/photostream/

und das ist gekommen : 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5174471517/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## _tom_ (14. November 2010)

ich dacht mir grad

WOW für das kona den zafira... hmmmmm ich werd die branche mal etwas ausdehnen ^^


----------



## deorsum (14. November 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> ...


 also gibts du den dämpfer jetzt zum mario?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. November 2010)

ja, warum?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. November 2010)

_tom_ schrieb:


> ich dacht mir grad
> 
> WOW für das kona den zafira... hmmmmm ich werd die branche mal etwas ausdehnen ^^


----------



## deorsum (15. November 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> ja, warum?


 nur so, bei mir geht er im april hin, weil ich da nicht fahren darf/kann

war von euch schonmal wer in wildbad?


----------



## hofschalk (15. November 2010)

der reo und ich....irgendwo hier im thread gibts au fotos davon....

ich hab meinen auch soeben zerlegt. bekommt auch ein neues pulverkleid. und muss sagen 1a shop im nebendorf....steuersatzraus und schaltinnenzug 2â¬...glaub das war ok


----------



## deorsum (15. November 2010)

wie sind die downhillstrecken dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2010)

Mischung aus Ochsenkopf und Bischofsmais-DH: schnell und steinig mit relativ gutem Gefälle. Die IXS-Cup-Strecke macht echt Laune, der DH 2 (der andere DH halt) ist noch ne Ecke stressiger zu fahren als der Ochsenkopf.

Und Fotos hab ich in meiner Gallery.


----------



## hofschalk (15. November 2010)

wie bekomme ich eigentlich die doofen lager aus meinem rahmen raus?


----------



## deorsum (15. November 2010)

ok, ich hab mir die bilder mal angeschaut, sieht ganz gut aus. mal schauen, ob ich am wochenende rausfahr, die sollten ja noch offen haben?


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2010)

die haben wohl an sich das ganze Jahr offen, es gibt diese Standseilbahn aus dem Ort auf den Berg. Die ist normales Transportmittel für die Bewohner der paar Häuser oben am Berg. Danach musst du halt noch 20hm und 300m bergauf zum Start  Im Sommer sollen die auch noch shutteln bzw. die Bahn fährt häufiger.


----------



## deorsum (15. November 2010)

die paar meter schaff ich glaub ich noch 

hm, ich hab grade gelesen, das die bergbahn kaputt sein soll, aber es gibt einen shuttle


----------



## Spcialized Fan (15. November 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich eigentlich die doofen lager aus meinem rahmen raus?



ich kann dir ja ein Foto von meinem Auspresswerkzeug machen...wenn du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (16. November 2010)

hier mal mein neuster klebewahn

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/7/1/6/6/_/large/cd.jpg


----------



## hofschalk (16. November 2010)

@deorsum: letztes we hatten se sogar noch den schlepper für die cross offen...bist bissl spät dran. 

@spcializedfan: ja, sehr gerne. muss da wohl eh heim zum dad, da is die heimwerkergarage größer und umfangreicher

@ktm: schick schick...aber der rahmen schaut ja im vergleich zum sattel ziemlich kurz aus....wenn mein rahmen vom pulbern kommt brauch ich auch mal paar decals!!


----------



## m-rider (16. November 2010)

also der rahmen ist knapp 2cm länger als mein alter. schaut nur so aus


----------



## hofschalk (16. November 2010)

ok. na dann bin ich ja mal auf die komplettpics gespannt. sieht sicher schick aus. was machst mit dem alten rahmen? hat den yt ausgetauscht?


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2010)

nach der website ist noch bis zum 30.11. täglich bis um 16:00 uhr offen.
letztes we war auch die bergbahn kaputt, da gabs ersatzbusse.


----------



## hofschalk (16. November 2010)

ja, aber da konnte man halt no zusätzlich schlepplift fahren, aber für euch dh-cracks ja eh viel zu easy ;-)


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2010)

naja wenn ich schon da bin, dann fahr ich auch die downhillstrecke 
und was heißt cracks? ich werd da eher runterholpern  

aber erstmal schauen, wies wetter wird.


----------



## hofschalk (16. November 2010)

ich hab die saison beendet....zumindest würde es schwierig ohne rahmen 
nachdems heut scho den ganzen tag schneit, werd ich glaub bald mal die brettl wachsn


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2010)

den ganzen tag schon? hoffentlich dauerts hier noch ein bisschen.
aber das ganze zeug müsst ich auch mal fürn winter herrichten


----------



## m-rider (16. November 2010)

jep im rahmen des 'swap after impact' . rahmen hab ich noch..kommt an die wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (19. November 2010)

so hier mein entprudukt


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. November 2010)

m-rider schrieb:


> so hier mein *end*prudukt


Das Ende vom Anfang ... 
schaut aber Spitze aus...


----------



## hofschalk (19. November 2010)

sehr gelungen...dei beschte arbeit bisher!!


----------



## m-rider (19. November 2010)

spcialized fan schrieb:


> das ende vom anfang ...
> Schaut aber spitze aus...


 

:d


----------



## m-rider (19. November 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> sehr gelungen...dei beschte arbeit bisher!!


 

alter schwab du...wie wird eig dein big-hit?


----------



## hofschalk (19. November 2010)

so, aber mit schwarzer schwinge...aber erst im dezember....das liebe geld 
und der spass mit dem knie hat insgesamt 1000â¬ gekostet, trotz keiner diagnose...ich wÃ¼nsch mir die heilfÃ¼rsorge wieder


----------



## m-rider (19. November 2010)

also das schaut ja mal hammer aus..

wird geil


tja mit knie..willkommen im leben


----------



## deorsum (23. November 2010)

wie schauts am we aus?http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/787041


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. November 2010)

wart ihr in Wildbad, wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (24. November 2010)

waren wir 

ich find die strecke nicht schlecht, aber es war alles nass, also linienwahl gabs nciht so wirklich  

aber ich muss da ncohmal hin, nur länger


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. November 2010)

Hab jetzt mittlerweile auch einen funktionierenden Dämpfer
Hab ne neue Kolbenstange und eine anpassung an die Kennlinie bekommen.


----------



## m-rider (25. November 2010)

mal irgendwann wieder buck, peaty?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. November 2010)

Servus,

ja, da muss ich unbedingt dieses Jahr noch paar mal hin. Kann zZ nur mit dem Pitch fahren, bis ich mein Kona wieder hab...
Hast du mitlerweile eigentlich scho normale Arbeitszeiten /-tage?


----------



## m-rider (25. November 2010)

immer noch die wilden zeiten..aber um den dezember rum wird es meist besser


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. November 2010)

ich nehm dann sowieso in den nächsten Wochen Urlaub... dann werde ich mit sicherheit auch unter der Woche fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-rider (26. November 2010)

alles klar dannlass und mal ne rundedrehen..fals nicht 10m schnee liegen.

der rest ist nat auch eingeladen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. November 2010)

für den 10 m schnee gibts ja sowas : http://bike-blog.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ktrak-schnee-fahrrad-downhill.jpg 

Hab jetzt endlich die nachricht erhalten, dass ich mein kona wieder ende nächster Woche habe


----------



## deorsum (5. Dezember 2010)

so, ist einfach mal aus zu viel zeit entstanden


----------



## Spcialized Fan (11. Dezember 2010)

So Rahmen ist nun endlich da ... und wird zusammengesetzt


----------



## sniper4076 (11. Dezember 2010)

denk an die bremsen die musst du schmieren


----------



## Spcialized Fan (11. Dezember 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5250963909/lightbox/freilich an der Vorderradbremse hab ich das schon gemacht und die gabel hab ich mit silikon abschmiert XD







IMG_0049 von keinnamefrei auf Flickrhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7824377#post7824377




und so sah es vorher aus... <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251551858/" title="IMG_0041 von keinnamefrei bei Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5251551858_4cae647bd9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_0041" /></a>


----------



## deorsum (11. Dezember 2010)

sieht hammer aus, machs schnell fertig

hast du auch eine neue felge?


----------



## m-rider (12. Dezember 2010)

?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Dezember 2010)

fertig  (naja nicht ganz.. lrs muss nochmal nachzentriert werden)


----------



## deorsum (12. Dezember 2010)

hat jemand nen tipp für einen guten, nicht zu teuren sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (12. Dezember 2010)

Schick das kona...


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Dezember 2010)

is schön geworden. Aber vergess bitte nich mal nen gescheiten Lenker drauf zu machen!


----------



## deorsum (13. Dezember 2010)

@ mtbwolf wie weit ist das demo?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (14. Dezember 2010)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> is schön geworden. Aber vergess bitte nich mal nen gescheiten Lenker drauf zu machen!



Lenker^^ - Seh bloß zu das du dein Rad schnell fertig bekommst... bevor du über meinen Lenker meckerst

Will noch jemand am 24 h Rennen am Semmering mitfahren? Wir sind zZ zu 3.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

geht das jetzt schon los mit Team-Bildung? Ist doch noch so lange hin


----------



## deorsum (14. Dezember 2010)

ja man kann nie früh genug anfangen 

fährt auch wer ixs rennen mit?


----------



## sniper4076 (15. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr ixs und 24 std aber beides als solo fahrer


----------



## deorsum (15. Dezember 2010)

ich wär evtl in ilmenau und thale dabei und eben 24h
sonst mal schauen.

auf der ixs seite war ja kurzzeitig die anmeldung frei, die termine für dei rennen liegen für mich eher schlecht


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich bei allen GDC rennen anwesend so wie beim EDC Leogang und Todtnau und RDC am Oko und evtl in Steinach aber mal schaun - man sieht sich dann im fahrerlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (16. Dezember 2010)

weißt du wann leogang stattfindet?

ich hab wegen abi halt ein paar zeitprobleme


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. Dezember 2010)

leogang is am 18.06.-19.06.2011. jemand ne ahnung obs in onohe wieder n rennen gibt und wann des sein wird?


----------



## deorsum (16. Dezember 2010)

ok, danke  

ich hoff schon, dass es in osternohe ein rennen gibt zu nem gutem termin


----------



## Spcialized Fan (18. Dezember 2010)

Fertig und funktionstüchtig


----------



## m-rider (19. Dezember 2010)

kann man lassen deine karre...coole pedalen


----------



## hofschalk (24. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
Wünsche allen ein frohes Fest. Und viiieeele Geschenke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (24. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsch euch allen auch frohe weihnachten und schöne feiertage


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. Dezember 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Lenker^^ - Seh bloß zu das du dein Rad schnell fertig bekommst... bevor du über meinen Lenker meckerst
> 
> Will noch jemand am 24 h Rennen am Semmering mitfahren? Wir sind zZ zu 3.



erst mal wünsche ich allen ein schönes Fest.

Naja des mit dem Demo fertig machen wird leider nix mehr. hab spontan mein Demo und mein Spicy verscherbelt. Etz bin ich quasi bikelos - bis auf meine Stadtschlampe 

Will mir nen tourentauglichen Freerider zulegen. So 170/180mm Federweg, max 16kg. für ne Steinbruchtour und ab und zu Bikepark. Hat jemand ne Idee? 
bin grad bei nem Canyon Torque Trailflow gelandet, aber irgendwie mag ich die Marke nich so. aber Preis/Leistung sind gigantisch.


----------



## deorsum (25. Dezember 2010)

naja ein giant reign x1 oder xo wär doch was, steht eins beim herobikes
ein lapierre froggy würde auch noch passen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/786864
aber wieso kein demo mehr?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja leider sind die Arbeitszeiten beim neuen Job nich gerade Familien- und Freizeitfreundlich. Werd nächstes Jahr nich mehr ganz so viel zum biken kommen. Darum will ich mir ein Bike für alles zulegen. Ja Froggy und Reign hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber wennst da die Austattung vom Canyon möchtest zahlst dich deppert. Das Torque gibts für 2500 mit Fox Dämpfer und Gabel, Hammerschmidt usw


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten!



mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> . Ja Froggy und Reign hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber wennst da die Austattung vom Canyon möchtest zahlst dich deppert. Das Torque gibts für 2500 mit Fox Dämpfer und Gabel, Hammerschmidt usw



Die Ausstattung ist doch wurscht.... bei dir bleibt eh nichts Original^^.
Wie wäre es wieder mit nem SX Trail?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ne ne, ich will dieses mal nich so viel rumbasteln. Vielleicht noch ne hydraulische Sattelstütze z.B die neue von Rock Shox. Aber sonst solls relativ Original bleiben. Des SX is ein bisschen zu schwer zum treten. Eher dann das Enduro, was aber wieder zu teuer is. Blöde Sache! Ich denk aber das es das Torque Trailflow wird. Das Votec V.SR 1.2 schaut auch nich schlecht aus, is aber wieder schwerer als das Canyon. A paar Tage hab ich ja no Zeit. Ich denk mal das ich bis zum Jahreswechsel entschieden hab.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. Dezember 2010)

Spezialized Pitch  Comp aus England = 1200 Euro aus England mit tuning potential^^


----------



## deorsum (25. Dezember 2010)

hm, dann gäbs noch bergamont big air oder mondraker prayer zum beispiel


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Spezialized Pitch  Comp aus England = 1200 Euro aus England mit tuning potential^^



das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Dezember 2010)

naja des Pitch is scho a bissi mickrig was den Federweg betrifft. Min 170mm solltens schon sein. Beim Fliegengewicht vom Patrick kannst damit noch alles meistern 

hab immer no keine Alternative zum Torque gefunden. Hab fast die ganze Nacht durchgesurft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (26. Dezember 2010)

torque ist doch fein....dem sniper sein stinky is wieder im bikemarkt hab ich grad gesehen


----------



## deorsum (2. Januar 2011)

so, ich hab die gabel und den dämpfer wieder:









ein bisschen das hardtail bewegt:


----------



## mtbwolf77 (10. Januar 2011)

man man man bin immer noch nicht ganz schlüssig wegen meinem neuen Bike. War mir fast gaaaaanz sicher das es ein Canyon Torque Trailflow wird. Aber ich denke ich werde lieber beim Händler kaufen - mit Versenderbikes werd ich nich so ganz warm.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei den letzten Entscheidungen helfen. Was denkt ihr wäre von den folgenden 2 Bikes das bessere "einesfürallesbike" ??????????????????
Touren, Steinbruchausflüge und ab und an Osternohe - bis ca 2m Drops.

War heute beim Marco von Herobikes - zur Auswahl stehen:
Specialized Enduro Evo - 2011:






oder ein etwas modifiziertes Giant Reign X1 - 2010:





würde beim Giant noch Gabel, Kurbel, Lenker, Sattelstütze usw ändern


----------



## hofschalk (11. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich nen Geldscheis... hätte, würde ich das speci nehmen. Find ich sehr sexy. Allerdings würde dir, da du eh wieder dran bastelst das giant wohl besser stehen


----------



## deorsum (11. Januar 2011)

ich würde das giant nehmen, aber dann mit anderer sattelstütze


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Januar 2011)

rein optisch würd ich das Specialized nehmen. Lt Tests soll das Giant besser bergab sein. Muss ganz schön was wegstecken können. Würde das Giant mit ner Totem Solo Air, ner Hammerschmidtkurbel und hydraulischen Rock Shox Sattelstütze versehen. Dann kann der Megavalanche kommen 

Ich schlaf noch mal ein paar Nächte drüber. Und bis nächste Woche muss ne Entscheidung fallen. Hat scho mal jemand ein aktuelles Reign X gefahren?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (11. Januar 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> ich würde das giant nehmen, aber dann mit anderer sattelstütze



Ja der Sattel und die Stütze gehen mal gar nich


----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

du hast dich also schon aufs speci oder giant festegelegt?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

ne immer noch nicht. Die Tendenz war eher in Richtung Reign X - aber nachdem ich heute den Test in der aktuellen Freeride gelesen hab, bin ich mir nich mehr so sicher. Probleme mit der Dämpferwippe und ne leicht gedrehte ISCG Aufnahme. Soll Probleme bei der Montage von Kettenführungen geben .... 

so lange hab ich noch nie für eine Entscheidung gebraucht! Liegt vielleicht am Alter 

ich kann "Google" scho langsam nich mehr sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

hast du die möglichkeit beide mal kurz zu fahren?
und wegen der kettenführung würd ich mir keine gedanken machen, es passt ja eine und bei deinem einsatzbereich brauchst du eh ein schaltbare

was für probleme mit der dämpferwippe?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

das Reign is vorrätig da, nur halt im Standard Setup - das Speci is bestellt, kommt irgendwann die nächsten Wochen. 
Die Dämpferwippe kann brechen. Lt Giant gibts da ne neue. Muss mal fragen ob die schon getauscht worden ist. 
Beim Reign X würde ich ne Hammerschmidt dranmachen lassen. Das Enduro hat ne 2Fach Kurbel. Da wäre mir die Montage der Hammerschmidt zu teuer, weil das Rad ja scho nen höheren Preis hat. 
Probefahrt is halt auch nich so einfach. Für Touren z.B Steinbruch sind wahrscheinlich beide super geeignet. Interessant wäre Osternohe. Wobei ja manche da mitm Hardtail runterschüsseln. Sogar der Crankbrother geht mitm Hardtail - wenn mans denn kann


----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

dsa speci hab ich beim marco schonmal gesehen,
aber wenn dann ist eine hammerschimidt schon interessant
das reign ist das blaue, dsa im laden steht, oder?

in osternohe machst du mit beiden nix falsch, ht geht da prima

edit: darauf leg ichs an:


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

ja, das blau Reign. Würde ne Totem, Hammerschmidt und a paar andere Sachen bekommen. Ne kleine Runde hab ich da scho drauf gedreht. Aber auf Beton kann man halt nich so wirklich testen. So im großen und ganzen hats ganz gut gefallen. 
Ein Enduro hab ich leider noch nicht testen können. Wäre mal Interessant. Wer hat eins? 

Farbe und Optik gefallen mir beim Reign X halt nich ganz so. Da is das Enduro schon lecker. Optik is bei mir hat mitentscheidend.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> dsa speci hab ich beim marco schonmal gesehen,
> aber wenn dann ist eine hammerschimidt schon interessant
> das reign ist das blaue, dsa im laden steht, oder?
> 
> ...



ja is richtig geil! Kaufen!!!

DH Maschinen sind grad nich so mein Beuteschema


----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

das blaue hat so hammer naben  aber gut auf der straße lässt sich weing über federung etc sagen

tja wer hat eins? gute frage 

funktionieren tun beide wahrscheinlich top
eine möglichkeit wäre noch, nur einen rahmen zu kaufen, z.b. was ausgefallenes und den dann aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

ja das morewood, also der rahmen, kommt wahrscheinlich so mitte, ende von diesem jahr, rahmenfarbe mal schauen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

Morewood hat schöne Bikes. Leider fehlt ein "Superenduro"  sonst wärs was für mich. 
Aufbau möchte ich diesmal nicht machen. Immer wenns fertig und perfekt ist, hab ich keine Lust mehr aufs Bike - komisch - vielleicht sollte ich mal zum Arzt? 

Will diesmal ein Komplettbike - oder zumindest nen Auftag erteilen und dann fertig abholen. vielleicht fahr ich es dann mal länger.


----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

dann darfst dus nicht von anfang an so gut aufbauen, sondern nach und nach verbessern 

ja das fehlt glaub ich bei morewood, aber vielleicht kommt da noch eins

1. edit: hab grad was gelesen, dass eins mit 170mm federweg kommt, obs stimmt keine ahnung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7880199&postcount=33

2. ok, heißt jabula
http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-2011-sukuma-und-jabula/


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

Dauert mir viel zu lang. Ich wills so schnell wie möglich. Bin ganz ganz ungeduldig. Wenn ich mich denn mal entschieden hab muss es schnell gehen.

Wenn alles klappt hab ich nächste Woche Urlaub und bestell dann das "auserwählte" Bike


----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

wenns nicht zu lange dauert, bis es da ist, kannst du ja gleich mal ne runde am buck drehen

morewood sollte ab jetzt lieferbar sein


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. Januar 2011)

ja Bucktestfahrt is scho mal nich schlecht. Bin aber "Schönwetterbiker"
Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn ihr mal am Buck seit. Patrick hat ja mei Nr.


----------



## deorsum (12. Januar 2011)

so ofts geht fahren wir 

waren bis jetzt zwar nur dreimal, aber ich hab die gabel testen können

ok, mach ich


----------



## deorsum (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab mal bisschen ein neues programm probiert


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2011)

Wo ist die Strecke??


----------



## m-rider (19. Januar 2011)

das sind die hometrails am nürnberger tiergarten..falls lust und zeit, erfolgt ne einweisung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

m-rider schrieb:


> das sind die hometrails am nürnberger tiergarten..falls lust und zeit, erfolgt ne einweisung



Du müsstest mich auch mal bie ein paar sprüngne einweisen^^
Sonst passiert mir wieder das hier:


----------



## deorsum (19. Januar 2011)

naja, der neue steuersatz sollte das dann schon aushalten 

aber schau, dass du schnell wieder fahren kannst


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

nene, das wird noch dauern.... Gabel kommt jetzt dann zum Tunen und der Dämpfer wird nochmal umgeshimt... 
Mit dem Pitch kann ich ja noch fahren


----------



## m-rider (19. Januar 2011)

oh man ey..euch jungs kann kan keine 5meter allein in den wald lassen

wenn ihr wieder mal drin seid im wald, bin ich dabei. diesmal sicher

dir aber nix passiert oder?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

Zum glück nicht viel, nur hoffe ich das der leatt bald kommt...


----------



## m-rider (19. Januar 2011)

tja..ich fahr nie mehr ohne...stört nich und wenn mans mal braucht rettet es vieleicht ein leben..

hast du jetzt ein auto? bin nich auf dem neusten stand.. i know


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

hätte mich persönlich sehr geärgert, wenn da was passiert wäre, denn der leatt wird ja am 24. versendet... aber wie viel kommen schon an der stromschneise zu kurz?

Ja, hab ein Opel Zafira mit nen 3 Fachfahrradträger. Darf leider bis zum 18.05 nicht ohne Begleitperson fahren... bzw gesetzlich nicht fahren


----------



## m-rider (19. Januar 2011)

stromschneise? mensch jetzt legst du aber los. den ganz großen unten auch schon gesprungen? also wär geil wenn wir mal wieder ne runde drehen könnten


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

hehe^^, denn wäre ich scho irgendwann gesprungen - nuuur nachdem es mich bei den double vor dem 10 m kicker dermasen zerlassen hat, lass ich ihn erstmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

m-rider schrieb:


> also wär geil wenn wir mal wieder ne runde drehen könnten


Aufjedenfall, nur ist mein Rad schon wieder Reparaturbedürftig Ich denke mitte Februar kann ich wieder loslegen, dann hab ich hoffentlich wieder einen Helm^^


----------



## deorsum (19. Januar 2011)

erst mitte februar wieder?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. Januar 2011)

Na ich schick die 888 jetzt dann halt zum Mario... wenn ich mich bei den Teilen nicht verfräse, dauert das schon so 2 Wochen... Und wer weis wann mein Helm kommt?!


----------



## biker-wug (20. Januar 2011)

m-rider schrieb:


> das sind die hometrails am nürnberger tiergarten..falls lust und zeit, erfolgt ne einweisung



Danke für die Info, auf die Einweisung komm ich zurück, wenn das Wetter wieder warm ist.

Wobei ich mit den großen Sprüngen nix anfangen kann, bin mehr der Tourenbiker. Aber die Abfahrt auf dem Video wirkt gut fahrbar!!


----------



## _arGh_ (20. Januar 2011)

die "abfahrt" geht klar auch mit dem dirtbike.

so als schönwetter-tourenfahrer is die dann dementsprechend kein problem, du kannst ja um die ganzen sprünge rumfahren..


----------



## biker-wug (21. Januar 2011)

Dann werde ich im Frühjahr mal zu euch nach Nürnberg kommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (21. Januar 2011)

fahren kann man bei jedem wetter 

@ mtbwolf: hast du schon dein neues rad?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (21. Januar 2011)

Neeeeeeiiin, leider nicht. Hätte heute geliefert werden sollen. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche. 

Blöde Lieferzeiten. 

wenns da is poste ich a Foto


----------



## biker-wug (22. Januar 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> fahren kann man bei jedem wetter



Das stimmt, mach ich auch, aber bei dem Wetter hab ich keinen Bock für ne Runde biken 60km mit dem Auto anzufahren, da bleib ich auf den Hometrails!!


----------



## deorsum (22. Januar 2011)

@wolf: hm so n mist

naja heut wars wieder mal genial, hab mich nur einmal abgelegt 


naja, es kommt auch ein von weiter her um hier mit uns zu fahren


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Januar 2011)

Ist morgen jemand am Buck unterwegs?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (23. Januar 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand am Buck unterwegs?



geht leider nich ohne Bike


----------



## deorsum (24. Januar 2011)

hat einer von euch ein innenlagermontagewerkzeug für ein howitzer innenlager?
ist dringend


----------



## hofschalk (24. Januar 2011)

Ich, aber wird dir nicht viel helfen ;-)


----------



## deorsum (24. Januar 2011)

hm, ne glaub ich auch nicht 

dann muss ich mal schauen, dass ich da morgen eins herbekomm


----------



## hofschalk (24. Januar 2011)

Stadler 7â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (24. Januar 2011)

ok, ich werd morgen mal schauen, muss möglichst schnell gehen, sonst werd ich unruhig


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte beides: Innenlager und Werkzeug  Ersteres auch übrig für kleines Geld


----------



## hofschalk (24. Januar 2011)

Rohrzange, wenns schnell gehen soll


----------



## deorsum (24. Januar 2011)

neues innenlager brauch ich noch nicht 
aber dies tretlagerklemmung für dei boxguide muss runter, da kommt was neues drauf

und rohrzange lieber nicht


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Januar 2011)

es passt im übrigen ein normaler Shimano Schlüssel für die Hollowtech-Innenlager. Und die gibts wirklich günstig


----------



## deorsum (29. Januar 2011)

morgen noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## m-rider (29. Januar 2011)

is doch so kalt..montag eher


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Januar 2011)

m-rider schrieb:


> is doch so kalt..montag eher


----------



## deorsum (29. Januar 2011)

ne montag ist wieder schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (30. Januar 2011)

@m-rider: am mittwoch wirds doch nix mit fahren. muss vor unserem termin no was beim mD erledigen....
zudem ist radl noch zerlegt.

hab mich aus langweile mal wieder mental auf einen neuen bock eingestellt. mal sehen obs was wird.


----------



## m-rider (30. Januar 2011)

wirst aber nich sagen wollen was es wird oder?


----------



## hofschalk (30. Januar 2011)

was bezahlbares. schluß mit experimenten.


----------



## m-rider (30. Januar 2011)

:d


----------



## MrSnoxx (31. Januar 2011)

am samstag jemand von euch am oko beim snowbike dingenskirchen?


----------



## deorsum (31. Januar 2011)

so, von gestern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (2. Februar 2011)

schöne strecke, wie lang ist die? und wo ist die?

ich bin anfänger und hab mein bike erst seit 3 wochen aber sowas zum fahren such ich in der umgebung. komme aus dem landkreis fürth


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

das sieht nur in dem video so klein aus.
wenn du da so runterspringst, brechen dir die schutzbleche ab.. xD


----------



## m-rider (2. Februar 2011)

das ihr immer alle ärgern müsst


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Februar 2011)

und verratet ihr mir etz trotzdem wo das is???


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Februar 2011)

das ist am schmausenbuck/nürnberger tiergarten.

mein vorheriger post war jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so. wollte nur sagen, dass das in der weise wie im video mit deinem bike wohl eher nicht machbar ist.
es gibt doch in diesem unterforum den nürnberg-thread. die fahren am buck eher die trails. ich denk, mit denen wirste da auch mal an der sog. 3er-line vorbeikommen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Februar 2011)

mir gehts auch nicht um die sprünge sondern das ich mal nen berg in der umgebung finde an dem es auch schöne singeltrails gibt. 

dann muss ich wohl demnächst mal hin fahren.

aber der wald ist auf google earth so rießieg ich hoff ich find des. glaub am tiergarten und dann links irgendwie vorbei oder?


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mal endlich mein neues Bike bekomme können wir mal a paar Trails biken. Kenn ein paar schöne. Wie wann hast mal Zeit?


----------



## Ghost.1 (3. Februar 2011)

im moment eigentlich immer  

hab semesterferien

obwohl ab nächste woche montag wärs für mich am besten


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

Ja die Frage is wann mei Bike kommt. Wart scho über 3 Wochen 
Kuck mal auf meine Homepage - da sind a paar Fotos von Touren. 
Kannst mich ja mal per PM anschreiben


----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

wie? das ist immer noch nicht da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

Doch doch! Is heute angekommen. Werds morgen vormittag abholen. Muss erst Mittag in der Arbeit sein.
Dann muss nur noch der Frühling kommen


----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

achwas frühling 

kannst ja gleich eine runde drehen


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Februar 2011)

da markus isn schönwetter fahrer


----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

ist doch schönes wetter 
einfach genial durch eis und schnee zu fahren


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

Logo - bin ein Genießer! Wochenend und Sonnenschein  ..............
Winter und Kälte sin nich so meins. 
Werd wahrscheinlich nächste Woche die erste Testrunde drehen. WE schaff ich es zeitlich leider nicht. Also wer nächste Woche Lust auf ne Runde treten hat ......... soll ja Temperaturen bis +10Grad werden.


----------



## hofschalk (3. Februar 2011)

ja, zum glück taus ab morgen wieder...grml...war die skisaisonkarte mal mehr als fürn arsch 

mein Bighit steht ab heute mal zum testverkauf..mal sehen obs weggeht.


----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

@mtbwolf: treten ist nicht so meins, falsche kassette und so 

@hofschalk: ja die skisaison war mehr als bescheiden


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ja, zum glück taus ab morgen wieder...grml...war die skisaisonkarte mal mehr als fürn arsch
> 
> mein Bighit steht ab heute mal zum testverkauf..mal sehen obs weggeht.



sach mal hast du deine goldenen Bling Bling Pedale noch? Und falls ja willst sie verscherbeln? Brauch a paar goldene Teile.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> @mtbwolf: treten ist nicht so meins, falsche kassette und so
> 
> @hofschalk: ja die skisaison war mehr als bescheiden




man man - nur noch faule Bergabfahrer. Wie der Sniper, nach ner kleinen Steigung bergauf - fällt scho fast die Lunge raus 

nix mehr los mit der Jugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

naja kondi hab ich schon noch 
aber bergauf, naja, da komm ich nicht weit


----------



## hofschalk (3. Februar 2011)

aso a käse....hab ja no meinen tourer...den brauchts au hier im allgäu, da muss man sich jeden trail hart erarbeiten. Pedale hab ich noch, allerdings schon nur noch halbgolden, da der elox recht sdchnell wegging


----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

ich hab ja von treten geschrieben 
schieben und tragen geht bergauf immer

achja, ich such immer noch einen günstigen sattel, also wenn einer einen hat


----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

Schade - kannst ja bei Gelgenheit mal a Foto posten oder mailen. 

is irgendwer Sonntag am Buck unterwegs?
Vielleicht kann ich ne Runde unterbringen


----------



## deorsum (3. Februar 2011)

wir sind samstag oder sonntag da, muss noch ausgemacht werden


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Februar 2011)

markus ruf mich morgen ma an hab da was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (3. Februar 2011)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> markus ruf mich morgen ma an hab da was für dich



ok


----------



## hofschalk (4. Februar 2011)

So.....mein Bighit ist verkauft. Mal schauen, ob das neue Projekt bis zum Saisonbeginn fertig wird


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. Februar 2011)

:O Das ging aber schnell


----------



## hofschalk (4. Februar 2011)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> :O Das ging aber schnell



ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht.  Ist halt Rahmen mit dem Fox und dem HR. Den Rest werd ich vermutlich nicht loskriegen, bzw behalte ich als Ersatzteillager.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Februar 2011)

E N D L I C H


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. Februar 2011)

gefäll


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Februar 2011)

jetzt muss es nur noch gut fahren


----------



## deorsum (4. Februar 2011)

schick, schick

das kannst du gleich am sonntag testen


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaff. Frau is wahrscheinlich unterwegs und ich hab die Kids. Wann seit ihr am Buck?


----------



## deorsum (4. Februar 2011)

so ab 10 in etwa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. Februar 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> so ab 10 in etwa



du kannst mir ja mal dei Nummer per PM schicken


----------



## hofschalk (6. Februar 2011)

Bighit Nachfolger


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Februar 2011)

n1 gute wahl


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Februar 2011)

@hofschalk - schöner Rahmen! Wird bestimmt ein geiler Downhiller.

so erste Ausfahrt am Buck mit dem neuen Bike erledigt. Lässt sich gut bergauf treten und wegstecken kann es auch! Ich glaub so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Als 1Bike-Lösung fast ideal.

Wo wart ihr na heut alle???


----------



## m-rider (6. Februar 2011)

na dann herr hofschalk..bin isch ja mal jespannt
 glückwunsch wolf

morgen jemand zeit zum biken?dumme frage..i know..


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Februar 2011)

hätte erst Freitag wieder Zeit. Da hab ich frei.


----------



## deorsum (6. Februar 2011)

wir waren wurzel, dann bisschen 3er line und den rest vom tag an der flowline


----------



## mtbwolf77 (6. Februar 2011)

nächstes mal klingel ich durch. Kenn mich nich ganz so doll aus am Buck - hab  mich heut verfahren


----------



## deorsum (6. Februar 2011)

ok, kannst machen

achja, hat des rad schon nen kratzer?
wenn nicht, dann aber schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (6. Februar 2011)

wo gibts denn diese northshore? iast das neu?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Februar 2011)

ist so mittelmäßig neu  hatte es im Herbst schonmal gesehen, ist in der Nähe der Dreierline.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen schaut gut aus... der hat für mich seit dem ich ihn das erste mal geshen hab nen ziemlich großen "haben will" faktor.


----------



## chris84 (6. Februar 2011)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> aber der wald ist auf google earth so rießieg ich hoff ich find des. glaub am tiergarten und dann links irgendwie vorbei oder?


Schau mal in die OSM (www.osm.org), da sieht man ganz gut wie es da wegemäßig aussieht und was wo is...


----------



## deorsum (6. Februar 2011)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Der Rahmen schaut gut aus... der hat für mich seit dem ich ihn das erste mal geshen hab nen ziemlich großen "haben will" faktor.


wärst heute mal dabei gewesen, gleich 2-3 waren an der flowline unterwegs


----------



## m-rider (6. Februar 2011)

also ich morgen 9 uhr flow line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (6. Februar 2011)

hab leider schule


----------



## m-rider (6. Februar 2011)

und ich immer am woende arbeit


----------



## Spcialized Fan (6. Februar 2011)

der argh kann doch auch unter der woche fahren...


----------



## m-rider (7. Februar 2011)

macht er auch


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. Februar 2011)

tja, da hab ihr euch heut mit perfekten Wetter begnügen können...

krank + langeweile => 



Hat zufällig jemand einen 240er Coil Dämpfer als CAD zeichnung da?


----------



## crazymondo (7. Februar 2011)

Hey Markus,

cooles Specialized...gratuliere.
Hab auch wieder ein tretbares Freeride-Enduro Dings.
Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen am Buck oder Heidenberg...muss noch viel einstellen, aber dann kanns losgehen.

Christian


----------



## sniper4076 (7. Februar 2011)

zwergy kann ich dir morgen besorgen schreib ma mal ne sms was du genau brauchst


----------



## mtbwolf77 (7. Februar 2011)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> cooles Specialized...gratuliere.
> Hab auch wieder ein tretbares Freeride-Enduro Dings.
> ...



ja auf alle Fälle. Der Frank Hahn ist bestimmt auch mit dabei. Wenn er grad nich crossen oder trialen is. Aber Kondition muss ich noch ein bisschen aufbauen


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Februar 2011)

stimmt, Heidenberg, da war ja was


----------



## crazymondo (8. Februar 2011)

Genau, kommt mal alle zum Heidenberg...da reicht auch ein Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (9. Februar 2011)

So, alle Bestellungen sind raus. Hoffe ich kann bald mit dem Schrauben anfangen :

Hier mal die vorläufige Partlist: 
(das meiste bewährt...nach dem Polen keine Experimente mehr  )
- Frame: Transition TR450 '10 - neu
- Shock: Fox RC4 - neu
- Fork: Boxxer Team - hab ich scho
- Steuersatz: Transition - neu
- Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz - hab ich scho
- Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant - neu
- Kefü: Shaman Drake - neu
- LRS: Hope Pro 2 - Mavic EX721 - gebraucht
- Bremse: Avid Code, Goodridge Stahlflexleitung - meine alte
- Pedale: Reverse Escape - neu
- Lenker: Reverse XXX - das Monster, mal sehen obs taugt
- Schaltung: Saint - neu, vom Polen übrig
- Sattel/-stütze: was so rumliegt

Bilder folgen, wenn die Teile eintrudeln


----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

klingt doch ganz gut.

kannst du dann mal was zu den kurbeln sagen ( also gewicht etc.)?


und hat einer eine empfehlung für ein günstiges hinterrad?


----------



## hofschalk (9. Februar 2011)

jo, wenn ich die teile habe, geb ich bescheid. sind ziemlich leicht, zumindest als ich sie in der kiste in der hand gehabt habe <900g


----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

ok danke

viel spaß beim aufbauen


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2011)

aus dem fotoalbum gezogen:


----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

danke, jetzt müsst ich nur noch das gewicht mit 38er kettenblatt haben

ist aber recht leicht


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2011)

- 36 Kettenblatt = 69 gr
+38 Sixpack Kettenplatt = 65 gr


----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2011)

Da steckt ja auch noch aweng abspeckpotential in meinem Rad. 
Satte, Kurbel, Feder, Vorbau + die meine 888 die jetzt bald leichter als ne boxxer ist und scho komm ich auch noch unter 18 kg XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

baust die 888 auf luft um oder wie wird die leichter?

18 kg


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2011)

*Beide* Federn kommen raus .... *eine* boxxer Feder kommt rein. Und für die andere seite wird dann eine hs ls druck und zugstufe gebaut. Original wiegt sie ja eh nur 3,3 kg. Wenn sie trotzdem noch schwerer ist kommen halt titanschrauben rein 

Kurbel => 250 gr
Sattel => 150 gr
Vorbau => 100 gr 
Titanfeder => 300 gr
Federgabel => 300 gr
----------------------
1,100 gr

19,1 kg - 1,1 kg => 18 kg


----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

ok 

und ne titanfeder?
nicht schlecht


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2011)

ne, das war nur so ne Idee, die ist aber gaaanz schnell verflogen, als ich mir nen neuen Helm, Steuersatz kaufen musste und jetzt noch die Reparaturkosten fürs auto zahlen muss.

Will mir jemand nen Crankbrothers Steuersatz abkaufen?


----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

hm achso

ne den nehm ich nicht


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn du ihn kaufst, press ich den 1 1/8 Steuersatz auch höchpersönlich in dein 1.5 Steuerrohr ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (9. Februar 2011)

das geht schon 

ne ich hätte da ja noch ein anderes rad, aber da kommt der auch nicht rein


----------



## hofschalk (10. Februar 2011)

so, Rahmen wird heute abend verschickt 
dann kommt am we schon mal die gabel etc dran....
wenn nächste woche hoffentlich die antreibseinheit  eintrudelt und in max 14 tagen der lrs vom gänswercher. dann kann die saison beginnen 

titanfeder hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber muss erst mal experimentieren, welche federhärte ich denn generell brauche. im Bikemarkt gibts grad "günstige" neue...


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Februar 2011)

schick, sehr schick


----------



## hofschalk (11. Februar 2011)

Guuuuten mohorgen. Grad den DPDler an der Tür abgefangen und was schönes im Keller versteckt  
Pics kommen, wenn ich von der skitour zurück bin


----------



## hofschalk (11. Februar 2011)

So, hier ist das gute Stück. Gleich ne Überraschung im Paket gewesen:
2 RC4 drinnen  aber bin ja ehrliche haut....


----------



## hofschalk (12. Februar 2011)

so...die ersten teile sind verbaut. Leider fehlt irgendwie eine dichtungsring vom Steuersatz. Und die Handykamera ist mal mehr als dürftig 
Warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf den Antrieb und den LRS


----------



## m-rider (14. Februar 2011)

hach schön..da bin ich ja mal auf das endergebniss gespannt..


----------



## hofschalk (14. Februar 2011)

So, eigentlich fast fertig. Fehlen halt noch die Laufräder, aber die kommen leider frühestens in einer Woche 

Ansonsten gefällts mir schon ganz gut. Glaube das Ding taugt


----------



## sniper4076 (15. Februar 2011)

schaut n1 aus nur des boxxer casting hätt ich ein rotes genommen oder weiß


----------



## hofschalk (15. Februar 2011)

ja, aber wo soll ich das herzaubern bitte? falls dich erinnern kannst, hatte ich die schwarze boxxer in semmering schon. das war die, in die jemand ungefragt immer irgendwelche ölpampe reinspritzen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (3. März 2011)

so...fast fertig. Fehlen noch Bremsscheiben, Kette und Bremsflüssigkeit 







zur Info:  6.4.-7.4. fahr ich bei gutem wetter 1-2 tage nach Bad Wildbad. noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

hat wer vorschläge für einen guten, nicht zu teuren vorbau? 
aber keinen directmount

ich hab da noch nichts gutes gefunden bis jetzt


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. März 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> hat wer vorschläge für einen guten, nicht zu teuren vorbau?
> aber keinen directmount
> 
> ich hab da noch nichts gutes gefunden bis jetzt



der is doch mal nich schlecht ........ Sixpack Millenium






zumindest Preis / Leistung stimmt. Alles was schöner ist kostet auch viiiieeel mehr. Ausserdem gibts den ja passend zum Bike in "purple"


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

hm stimmt, den schau ich mir mal genauer an, danke

ja dumm nur, dass das bike grad so ein wenig erdfarben ist


----------



## mtbwolf77 (14. März 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> hm stimmt, den schau ich mir mal genauer an, danke
> 
> ja dumm nur, dass das bike grad so ein wenig erdfarben ist



naja dann nimmst ihn in "schwarz" - das passt auch bei Erdfarbe 

hier mal einer meiner Favoriten: (leider teuer)






oder ein sehr günstiger - nicht der schönste, aber stabil und fast schon ein Klassiker:


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

also wenn der alte schon kaputt ist, dann soll auch einer her der mir gut gefällt 

der holzfeller ist nicht so mein fall


----------



## hofschalk (16. März 2011)

Gestern fertig geworden:





18,44kg in L; 
mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Haltbarkeit und Preis


----------



## sniper4076 (17. März 2011)

hier was für gewichtsfetischisten und die sehen noch geil aus http://www.sixpack-racing.com/de/parts/stems/index.php


----------



## hofschalk (18. März 2011)

Schau mal auf mein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (21. März 2011)

was vom sonntag:


----------



## hofschalk (21. März 2011)

Gut gut. Alles gefahren.


----------



## Maeggus (9. April 2011)

Hy,

kurze Zwischenmeldung vom Heidenberg:

Die Rinne zum Waldparkplatz in Ungertal wurde anscheinend vom Waldbesitzer plattgemacht. Den untersten Jump überrollte er mit seinem Schlepper, die anderen wurden abgerissen.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (12. April 2011)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> kurze Zwischenmeldung vom Heidenberg:
> 
> Die Rinne zum Waldparkplatz in Ungertal wurde anscheinend vom Waldbesitzer plattgemacht. Den untersten Jump überrollte er mit seinem Schlepper, die anderen wurden abgerissen.



musste ich leider bei meiner letzten Tour auch feststellen! Solche A........ 

und die Abfahrt hat doch soooooo viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (21. Mai 2011)

ist jemand zufälligerweise am Buck unterwegs?


----------



## hofschalk (21. Mai 2011)

Ich bin nächsten Mittwoch und evtl. Donnerstag am Geisskopf, falls jemand zeit und Lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (21. Mai 2011)

tja, ab nächster woche kann ich leider erst unter der woche fahren


----------



## hofschalk (21. Mai 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> tja, ab nächster woche kann ich leider erst unter der woche fahren



dann passts doch


----------



## deorsum (21. Mai 2011)

also halt ab dem 28.


----------



## hofschalk (21. Mai 2011)

Aso, die Woche drauf....Hmm evtl geh ich erste Juniwoche nochmal


----------



## deorsum (21. Mai 2011)

wenns geht, dann schau ich da mal vorbei


----------



## MrSnoxx (26. Mai 2011)

irgendjemand beim onohe rennen am start?


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Mai 2011)

jupp hier


----------



## hofschalk (28. Mai 2011)

hey sascha...haben dich deine kollegen/chefs gar nicht mitgenommen nach bischofsmais     war aber hoffentlich keiner von denen, die mitm sanka geholt worden sind, weil die hab ich dann nimmer gesehen

2 Jahre BigHit haben Geißkopf unbeschadet überstanden und 2 Tage Transe hat glei 3 dicke Dellen in der HR-Felge...glaube ich muss meinen neuen Fahrstil überdenken


----------



## hofschalk (26. August 2011)

so....zwar alles eingeschlafen hier, aber ich spamme mal wieder. hab zu meinem 2011er Zweirad jetzt auch das passende 4-Rad....leider schon bald saionende, aber was solls.

Hätte Bock am Sonntag zum fahren zu gehen, aber nur wo?


----------



## MrSnoxx (27. August 2011)

lacblanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (27. August 2011)

Du mit deinem lacblanc


----------



## Winda (7. Dezember 2011)

wie siehts denn aus? seit ihr am sonntag zufällig am heidenberg? oder habt ihr eure bikes scho eingewintert


----------



## deorsum (7. Dezember 2011)

winter gibts net


----------



## Winda (8. Dezember 2011)

sau gut!!! gefällt mir


----------



## deorsum (18. Dezember 2011)

so jetzt da bis auf wildbad alles zu hat
wie schauts da asu, wer fährt wann und so?


----------



## hofschalk (19. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachten ist heuer früher


----------



## Maeggus (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute aufgewacht  

Auch wir in Schwabach starten unsere Bikesaison am 28.3.  18Uhr am WEG.  

Jeder der Lust hat, kommen.......

Maeggus


----------



## deorsum (15. März 2012)

saison is scho lang  

und am we dann osternohe


----------



## Winda (18. März 2012)

hä?? wieso "starten der Bikesaison"?? 
weis ja ned aber ich hab die letzte nuni mal beendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (19. März 2012)

Wollt einfach nur die Seite zum Leben erwecken


----------



## ThommySC (28. März 2012)

Servus !
wollte mal fragen was es in Schwabach so an Downhill Strecken bzw kleineren Spots mit Sprüngen gibt? oder muss ich gleich nach Nürnberg? bin noch neue in der Szene und kenn mich daher net aus... 
Mfg


----------



## MrSnoxx (1. April 2012)

lebt hier noch jemand der ab und an mal noch im steinbrüchlein oder so touren fährt? würd über ostern gern ma wieder meine tourenschlampe in der gegend ausführen


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2012)

joar, sind schon immer mal wieder dort unterwegs. Wenn's Wetter nach Ostern mal ein paar Tage passt, werd ich wohl mal wieder 2 Tage in Wildbad unterwegs sein


----------



## hofschalk (2. April 2012)

dabei!!! vorzugsweise nach den Ferien


----------



## Milan0 (2. April 2012)

Steinbrüchlein guggst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490190&page=46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneige (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auch in Schwabach und Umgebung unterwegs, meistens am Heidenberg. So alleine  ist aber auch langweilig und würde mich gerne auch einer Gruppe anschließen. Ist das am WEG jede Woche und kann da jeder mitfahren ?

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Maeggus (9. April 2012)

Hy,

klaro. Am Mi. kann jeder mitfahren.....

Jeden Mi.; außer es pisst wie aus Eimern.

Maeggus


----------



## schneige (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort Maeggus 	, sorry für die späte Antwort war eine Woche in Bozen im Urlaub. Werde mal in den nächsten Wochen vorbeischauen und hoffe ich kann da mithalten, wenn ich die anderen Beiträge so lese von Maeggus 	 .
Ich gehe davon aus das Ihr um 18:00 startet.


Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Maeggus (17. April 2012)

Lass dich nicht täuschen; 

Ich glaub, ich hab den einzigen 17kg Panzer  

Ansonsten ist alles dabei über CC bis Enduro 

Maeggus


----------



## NeulingMountain (29. August 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie in in Schwabach/Heidenberg die Strecke mit diesen Holzhindernissen finde (z. B. Seite 104). Wir sind einige Stunden am Heidenberg rumgefahren, da dort angeblich so etwas sein soll, allerdings konnte uns keiner weiterhelfen und wir haben es auch nicht gefunden.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Maeggus (12. September 2012)

Hy Neuling...

Die Strecken wirst du auch nach wochenlangem suchen am  Heidenberg nicht finden.... Die stehen am Bug..... (Tiergarten)  

Es gibt aber auch noch andere schöne Teile am Heidenberg.
Wird aber hier erst mal nicht verraten werden. 

Gruß

maeggus


----------



## crazymondo (12. September 2012)

Hi Neuling,

am Heidenberg gibts auch einige wenige solcher Teile...leider werden die oft ohne Abstimmung mit den Grundbesitzern gebaut und dann oft beim Holzschlagen "gewaltsam" entfernt.

Aber hier eine genaue Beschreibung zu liefern wäre ungünstig 

Am Besten mal ne große Runde drehen oder Du sagst Bescheid, wann Du unterwegs bist.

Was ist das für ein Treffen am WEG? Wer trifft da wen?


----------



## Maeggus (16. September 2012)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Treffen am WEG? Wer trifft da wen?



Jeder der Lust hat mit einem MTB rumzugurken. Mal zur Schwarzachklamm, mal zum Glasersberg, Weinberg, Heidenberg..... für jeden etwas dabei


----------



## Flip0815 (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein MTB gekauft damit man nicht alles mit dem Auto abfahren muss, was ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass es mir so viel Spaß bereitet. Bin eigentlich nur noch mit dem Bike unterwegs. Ich kenne nur keine ordentlichen Strecken und alleine wirds auch langsam öde.
Daher wollte ich fragen, ob in schwabach noch was zusammen geht? Würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen, die auch offen für anfänger sind.

Gruß, Flip0815


----------



## Maeggus (3. Juli 2014)

Hy Flip0815

am Mittwoch um 18Uhr beim Eschenbachgymnasium (Gruppe von 6 - 12 Teilnehmer).  Eine Runde von ca. 2-3,5 Std. mit anschließender Einkehr (bei schönem Wetter).  CC - AM

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wo fahrt ihr genauer? Heidenberg?


----------



## Maeggus (4. Juli 2014)

Überall, wo man in dieser Zeit hinkommt z.B. Aurachtrail, Schwarzachklamm, Stein, Rohr und Umgebung; Weinberg, etc...


----------



## ericsonbahr (12. August 2015)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Jo, is schon klar!!
> Das Patent für das Cycledynessystem hat Ulrich Bahr (Kiel)!!
> Die Fa. triibwerk steht am Anfang!! Der Geschäftsführer von triibwerk ist Sebastian Schuster / Sven Henning aus Allersberg!!
> 
> Lulatsch


Der Name ändert sich, die Idee bleibt immernoch aktuell.
www.startnext.com/kineticworks


----------



## SC_Sinan (21. August 2015)

Hi, hab erst jetzt den Schwabacher Thread gefunden.... 
Hi Jungs und mädels


----------



## Hozenplotz (22. Oktober 2015)

Hay zusammen, bin selbst aus Schwabach und regelmäßig am Heidenberg, Steinbrüchlein und TG unterwegs.  Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Lust auf ne Runde.  Da ich im Schichtdienst arbeite habe ich auch mal unter der Woche Nachmittags Zeit...... Einfach melden Gruß Dominik


----------



## deorsum (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi. Das selbe bei mir. Auch öfter unter der Woche Zeit 
Wäre da ab und zu dabei.

Grüße,
David


----------



## Hozenplotz (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja hört sich ja schon fast nach nem Plan an  müssten nur mal die Telefonnummer austauschen und was aus machen. Bin jetzt das woe. am Geiskopf. Würde mich nächste Woche ma melden


----------



## deorsum (23. Oktober 2015)

Überlege auch am Wochenende GK pder Spicak zu fahren.


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2015)

Ich meld mich mal hier an, seit nem halben Jahr in der Wolkersdorfer Ecke wohnhaft.. vorher bei den eckentalern  .. Ggf.. radelt man sich mal über den weg, den Ein oder Anderen Trail hab ich auch schon entdeckt oder wurde mir von nem sehr freundlichen Local gezeigt.

Grüße in die Runde ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

Und noch ein Jedi-Fahrer


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2015)

ouhh.. 2 Jedis in näherer Umgebung, dass ist selten


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

sehr selten.


----------



## Hozenplotz (16. November 2015)

Oh wolkersdorf, bin gleich neben an in Dietersdorf, vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen. 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2015)

Gern, hoffe auf einige Replacement Teile die morgen kommen sollten damit ich meinen "Tourer" wieder fit machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

Alles klar. Einfach melden, arbeite ebenfalls im Schichtdienst, von daher auch gern mal unter der Woche.

Und dein Jedi fürn Bikepark hast ja auch noch. Die Saison ist da noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2015)

Das kämpft derzeit mit Kefü/Antriebsproblemen .. mir hat es heuer 2x die blöde KEttenführung zerlegt .. :/.. Nun ist ein günstigerer "Eigenbau" dran aber der funzt scheinbar erst richtig mit nem wide Narrow Kettenblatt ^^.. Das Radon sollte die Woche wieder fit werden


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

Mit der Kefü hatte ich bist jetzt noch keine Probleme. Gibt auch noch eine von Carbocage.
Warte schon auf meinen neuen Rahmen...

Brauch für mein Trance auch noch neue Reifen.


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2015)

Beim Rahmen bleib ich erst einmal beim 2013er das Teil macht echt Laune und ich reize das Bike nicht einmal ansatzweise aus. Reifen hab ich (wenn der Rollwiderstand nicht Marathoniveau haben muss) aber Grip echt wichtig ist bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Onza Ibex 2,4" 120TPI gemacht. . Hatte vorher Schwalbe Fat ALbert/Hans Dampf drauf .. kein Vergleich ..


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

Habe jetzt den aktuellen.

Und Reifen am Trance ist n NobbyNic, der rutscht aber schon in leichten Kurven... Werde da auf nen Butcher wechseln.


----------



## Mithras (16. November 2015)

Wenns akut ist, kann ich dir noch nen 26" Fat Albert Evo front 4free überlassen, der liegt hier rum und hat keine Verwendung mehr.. ist noch sicher bei 75% Profil und gegenüber dem Nobby echt ne Verbesserung


----------



## deorsum (16. November 2015)

hab 650B an fast allen Bikes inzwischen...
Der NobbyNic geht schon einigermaßen, fühlt sich halt ab und zu bisschen komisch an


----------



## yasii (29. Februar 2016)

hi bin der neue hier  

würde mich freuen falls man zusammen mal ne runde dreht


----------



## Mithras (29. Februar 2016)

Welcome .. da geht sicher mal was.. (auch wenn mich die Lust bei dem Wetter gerade nicht übermannt).. was fährst gern so ?


----------



## yasii (29. Februar 2016)

wetter ist mir egal  eher gegen abends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yasii (29. Februar 2016)

hat jemand von euch einen racing ralph oder rocket ron in 29 übrig?


----------



## deorsum (1. März 2016)

Na dann willkommen 

Wie bist du unterwegs?

Allmountain/Enduro?


----------



## Mithras (1. März 2016)

Die Reifenwahl lässt Rückschlüsse auf CC zu


----------



## yasii (1. März 2016)

jap richtig


----------



## yasii (2. März 2016)

wann fahrt ihr wieder mal ne runde?


----------



## deorsum (2. März 2016)

Naja gibt ja nichts was es nicht gibt. Und der Trend geht ja zum Zweit- oder Drittrad.

Aktuell bin ich eher im Fitnesstudio unterwegs.


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2016)

Und ich aktuell Rüsselseuchenpest - platt -_-


----------



## Hozenplotz (3. März 2016)

Hay yasii zu spät gelesen war heut erst am Steinbrüchlein.  Fahr selbst ein enduro aber ich den die Strecken was wir im Nürnberger umliegenden aß nd haben geht auch locker mit cc. Ich bin evtl. Am Samstag unterwegs oder Freitag nightride.  Vielleicht hast ja zeit


----------



## Hozenplotz (3. März 2016)

Scheiß Rechtsschreibkorrektur ich hoffe man kann es lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yasii (4. März 2016)

NP hab alles verstanden  klar melde dich einfach


----------



## ThommySC (29. September 2016)

Sommer fast vorbei, aber bei diesem Wetter egal  wenn der ein oder andere mal lust auf Heidenberg ö.ä. hat einfach mal melden. MfG


----------



## Jamaika23 (20. April 2017)

Servus,

ich bin normalerweiße in Nürnberg unterwegs aber von Roßtal is man auch schnelle in Schwabach, würde gene mal ne Runde mit euch fahren! Wann fahrt ihr wieder?

Grüße


----------



## waizendorf (24. Mai 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

bin vor kurzem nach Schwabach gezogen und suche nun eine schöne Feierabendrunde mit dem Bike.
Gerne ein paar, nicht zu anspruchsvolle, Singletrails - da quasi ziehmlicher Neueinsteiger.

Jemand eine Empfehlung?

Danke schon mal
Michael


----------



## mk91126 (14. Juni 2018)

hi waizendorf... auf komoot (ist ne app)... habe ich erst vorgestern eine schöne strecke eingespielt...

nennt sich: FeierabendTour Schwabach Drops&Trails


----------



## mk91126 (14. Juni 2018)

Hi Leute - eine FRAGE vor allem an die Gruppe die Mittwochs immer fährt...

ich bin einmal bei euch mitgefahren.... müsste lügen so vor etwa 3 Monaten - fahre ein RADON SLIDE CARBON falls sich jemand an das bike errinnert und mich damit assoziiert... waren etwa 6-7 Männer und eine Frau war mit dabei... an dem Tag hatte auch einer der älteren Herren Geburtstag meine ich

haben die Runde an der Schule (wie immer bei euch) begonnen sind durch das Schwabachtal und haben Eichwasen "gestreift" landeten dann
bei Dietersdorf irgendwo...

AUF JEDEN FALL - fuhren wir in dem Waldstück bei Eichwasen einen SEHR interessanten Trail - man könnte fast meinen der hat künstlich angelegte anlieger - und wird dann ein bisschen verblockt

WO IST DER VERDAMMT - suche Ihn schon seit 1,5 Wochen - finde ihn nicht... fahre sonst immer am heidenberg rum... vielleicht weiß jemand welche passage ich meine und mir helfen kann/möchte - leider ist kein Highlight auf Komoot vermerkt...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk91126 (14. Juni 2018)

ach ja eins noch

falls das jemand aus der Mittwochs-Gruppe liest - hat mega Spass gemacht mit euch - vor allem Respekt an die zwei "leitwölfe" - Kondition ohne ende - leider muss ich aber immer bis 18 Uhr arbeiten - somit schaffe eure Touren nicht... wenn ich wieder Urlaub habe - komme ich vorbei


----------



## Maeggus (16. Juni 2018)

mk91126 schrieb:


> ach ja eins noch
> 
> falls das jemand aus der Mittwochs-Gruppe liest - hat mega Spass gemacht mit euch - vor allem Respekt an die zwei "leitwölfe" - Kondition ohne ende - leider muss ich aber immer bis 18 Uhr arbeiten - somit schaffe eure Touren nicht... wenn ich wieder Urlaub habe - komme ich vorbei


Momentan Abfahrt 18.30 Uhr. 
Nachricht in deinen Unterhaltungen...


----------



## Mirko-H (15. Juli 2019)

Bin auch neu hier und komme aus der Wolkersdorfer Ecke…würde mich über eine Tour mit euch freuen. Gruß Mirko


----------



## Maeggus (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mirko,

fahren immernoch Mittwochs am WEG-Gymnasium ab... 18.30 Uhr...

Grüße


----------



## Mirko-H (19. Juli 2019)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> 
> fahren immernoch Mittwochs am WEG-Gymnasium ab... 18.30 Uhr...
> 
> Grüße


Also bis dahin..


----------



## Aspire2019 (17. September 2019)

Hallochen,
bin auf den Geschmack gekommen und würde gerne mitfahren.
VG Aspire2019


----------



## Maeggus (4. Oktober 2019)

Winterzeit...Abfahrt 18 Uhr WEG
Bei Regen wird aber keiner kommen...


----------



## babu1709 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre auch schon seit einiger Zeit allein meist am Heidenberg und Umgebung rum.
Wäre auch an der Gruppe interessiert und hätte mal Lust mitzufahren.
Fahrt ihr immer noch Mittwoch's vom WEG ab? 

Grüße aus Tennenlohe
Andreas


----------



## Maeggus (13. Juni 2020)

Klaro... Mittwoch aber momentan schon um 18 Uhr.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Danny_Banany (27. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Anfang des Jahres gibt es eine Mountainbikeabteilung bei der Sektion Schwabach des Deutschen Alpenvereins.
Wir möchten mit allen interessierten gemeinsame Touren und weitere Aktivitäten rund ums Mountainbiken in der Region starten.
Zudem setzten wir uns für Akzeptanz und eine positive Wahrnehmung gegenüber Mountainbikern in der Region ein.
Pandemie bedingt sind wir in unseren Aktivitäten derzeit leider noch stark eingeschränkt.
Sobald hier wieder gelockert wird möchten wir durchstarten.

Weiter Infos findet ihr hier auf unsere Website:
Mountainbike - DAV Schwabach

In der Zeitung waren wir auch schon:
Artikel: Neue Heimat für Mountainbiker in der Region (klick mich)




Wir freuen uns wenn ihr vorbei schaut!

Gruß
Dany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waizendorf (27. April 2021)

Servus Dany,

super Neuigkeit - habt ihr ne WhatsApp Gruppe in der man sich austauschen kann und man mitbekommt sobald es wieder richtig losgeht?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Felix9751 (3. Mai 2021)

Servus Dany,
klasse Aktion! Kann man sich auch als Mitglied des DAV Roth bei euch einklinken? Ich suche momentan eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit" im Raum Roth, Schwabach, Georgensgmünd, da ich zumeist alleine im Wald unterwegs bin.
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Danny_Banany (3. Mai 2021)

Servus zusammen,

aktuell informieren wir unsere Mitglieder und alle Interessierten via E-Mail. An anderen Option zum Austauschen arbeiten wir. 
Am besten schickt ihr uns eure E-Mail-Adresse, dann Informieren wir euch sobald es etwas neues gibt.
*[email protected] *
@Felix9751  Klar kannst du dich bei uns einklinken. 

Gruß
Dany


----------



## hidyn (3. Juli 2021)

Das Schild steht am Sendemasttrail 





Mama?? Was will der Jäger da?
Der will Dich Abschießen, nicht der Mtb-Biker!


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juli 2021)

Das ist ja schon fast dreist. Humor haben sie zumindest 
Ich vermisse auf dem Schild noch das Symbol mit dem durchgestrichenen Gewehr.

Aber solange man den Trail nicht verlässt, verhält man sich ja eh Gesetzes- und Schildkonform


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Juli 2021)

Nachdem der Heidenberg fleißig in Strava und Co promoted wurde gibts völlig überraschend Probleme:









						Erhalt der Mountainbike Trails am Heidenberg
					

Liebe Sportfreunde/innen, Seit einiger Zeit kommt es zu Konflikten zwischen dem Staatsforst/Jäger und uns Mountainbiker/innen,welche in einem Verbot und Rückbau der MTB Trails enden soll. Wir vom DAV Schwabach machen uns stark dafür, dass unsere Trails am Heidenberg erhalten bleiben und hoffen...



					www.petitionen.com
				






> *Liebe Sportfreunde/innen,*
> 
> Seit einiger Zeit kommt es zu Konflikten zwischen dem Staatsforst/Jäger und uns Mountainbiker/innen,welche in einem Verbot und Rückbau der MTB Trails enden soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## panter40 (5. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Nachdem der Heidenberg fleißig in Strava und Co promoted wurde gibts völlig überraschend Probleme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man darf YouTube nicht vergessen...


----------



## scratch_a (5. Juli 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Nachdem der Heidenberg fleißig in Strava und Co promoted wurde gibts völlig überraschend Probleme:



Schreib das in den anderen Thread und du wirst dafür ausgelacht und als Spinner abgetan.
Traurig, dass es einige Leute immer noch nicht raffen, wie der Hase inzwischen läuft.


----------



## hidyn (8. Juli 2021)

Ein Beispiel, wie es auch gehen kann in Neumarkt

https://www.nordbayern.de/region/neumarkt/ein-mountainbike-trail-rund-um-neumarkt-1.11200753


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny_Banany (8. Juli 2021)

*„Mountainbike Stammtisch“ in Schwabach 
12.7., 19.7. und 26.7. *
ab 18 Uhr bei Backyard-Union in der Bahnhofstraße 39

Hey Bikerinnen,
hey Biker,

wie ihr oben seht tut sich einiges im Raum Schwabach Rund ums Mountainbiken! 
Wir vom DAV freuen uns, dass wir mit unseren ersten gemeinsamen Touren
begeistern konnten und freuen uns schon auf die nächsten Ausfahrten.
Neben den gemeinsamen Aktivitäten haben wir uns weitere Themen
vorgenommen, die wir aktiv angehen möchten.

Wir laden euch deshalb alle herzlich ein an unserem ersten „Mountainbike
Stammtisch“ teilzunehmen.

Termine sind zunächst Montag der 12.7., 19.7. und der 26.7. ab 18
Uhr bei Backyard-Union in der Bahnhofstraße 39 in Schwabach. Für
Kaltgetränke wir im zugehörigen Bistro bestens gesorgt - wir zählen
auf eure Unterstützung!

Zunächst möchten wir am und um den *Heidenberg* aktiv werden.
Wir wurden bereits zu einem „runden Tisch“ mit dem
Thema „Mountainbiken im Heidenberg“ - „für mehr Rücksicht &
„Fairständnis“ im Wald untereinander“ eingeladen.
Teilnehmen werden hier unter anderem die *Bayerischen Staatsforsten*,
die *Untere Naturschutzbehörde*, *Amt für Ernährung*, *Landwirtschaft und
Forsten* sowie wie vom *DAV*.
Für diesen runden Tisch möchten wir uns bestmöglich vorbereiten und
benötigen eure *Unterstützung*, *Erfahrungen* und *Expertise*.

Unterstützen könnt ihr auch unsere Petition für den „Erhalt der
Mountainbike Trails am Heidenberg“ mit eurer Unterschrift -
online oder vor Ort auf Papier.
https://www.petitionen.com/erhalt_der_mountainbike_trails_am_heidenber

Bis bald, wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung!

Dany

Mountainbike-Abteilung
Deutscher Alpenverein
Sektion Schwabach


#natürlichbiken: https://www.alpenverein.de/Natur/Naturvertraeglicher-Bergsport/Natuerlich-biken/

Website: https://dav-sc.de/mountainbike.html
Kontakt: [email protected]

Social Media:
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MTBDAVSC
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/mtb_dav_schwabach/


----------



## Danny_Banany (14. September 2021)

*MTB-Aktionswochenende am Heidenberg*


Die Mountainbikeabteilung des DAV Schwabach, veranstalten in Zusammenarbeit mit dem DAV Roth und der IG Heidenberg ein Aktionswochenende rund um das Thema Mountainbiken am Heidenberg.

*Termine:
Samstag, 18.9. 9:00 Uhr, Müllsammelaktion und Infostand bis ca 15:00 Uhr
Sonntag, 19.9. ab 10:00 Uhr, Infostand am Heidenberg bis ca 15:00 Uhr*

Zum World Clean-Up Day und mit der #Sauberwald-Bewegung wird am Samstag um 9:00 Uhr mit einer Müllsammelaktion gestartet.
Hierzu sind alle, die den Müll aus der Natur haben möchten, recht herzlich eingeladen diese Aktion zu unterstützen.
Treffpunkt für die Müllsammelaktion ist am 18.9. um 9:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Heidenberg unterhalb des Sendemastes.
Gerne könnt ihr uns hier mit Autoanhängern, Schubkarren und Müllgreifern unterstützen.

Parallel hierzu betreibt die DAV Mountainbike Abteilung, ebenfalls ab ca. 9:00 Uhr,  einen Infostand am Wanderparkplatz Heidenberg unterhalb des Sendemastes.
Hier kann man sich rund um das Thema Mountainbiken am Heidenberg informieren und austauschen, sowie mehr über die Ziele und Aktivitäten der Mountainbike Abteilung des DAV erfahren.
Für durstige Mountainbiker sowie anderen Aktivisten und Interessierten wird es eine kleine Verpflegungsstation und Bike-Service-Station geben. Des Weiteren gibt es einen Hindernis-Parcours, hier können die eigenen Fähigkeiten auf dem Bike getestet werden.
Zur Erkundung des Heidenbergs werden in regelmäßigen Abständen kurze geführte Touren angeboten - bringt also eure Bikes mit!
Am Sonntag ist der Infostand ab 10:00 Uhr geöffnet.

Zum Abschluss des Aktionswochenendes wird sich die Mountainbike-Abteilung des DAV Schwabach am Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr an der KIDICAL MASS in Schwabach beteiligen. Bei dieser KIDICAL MASS Aktion wird auf Kinder und Jugendliche, die mit dem Fahrrad am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen, aufmerksam gemacht. Hierzu sind alle Kinder und Jugendliche sowie Familien herzlich eingeladen. Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr an der Berufsschule in der Südliche Ringstraße.

Der genaue Standort für den Infostand und Treffpunkt für die Müllsammelaktion findet ihr  hier:
Parkplatz am/im Heidenberg. (Wanderparkplatz unterhalb des Senders, Heidenbergstr. von Kammerstein kommend)
Google Maps: https://goo.gl/maps/KN7xcHjwYozZRwq56
Koordinaten: 49.288437963599534, 10.99106647023058
what3words: ///abgesetzt.blasser.sprich

Alle Mitglieder des DAV, freiwillig Helfer sowie alle Interessierten sind herzlich eingeladen die Aktionen zu unterstützen beziehungsweise teilzunehmen. Ladet auch gerne eure Familie, Freunde und Bekannte zum Aktionswochenende ein.

Komm vorbei und mach mit beim MTB-Aktionswochenende am Heidenberg!


----------

